#ubuntuone 2010-03-29
<duanedesign> o had NoScript blocking Google Analytics. This resulted in the blue info circle not being visible in webUI
<duanedesign> i could still put the mouse where it was supposed to be and the tooltip would come up. Will test it a bit more in the morning
<TeTeT> on Lucid my ubuntuone contacts don't show up in evolution anymore. Where to check?
<duanedesign> hello TeTeT
<TeTeT> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> are there any other symptoms. like evolution taking lots of cpu when you try and access Contacts?
<TeTeT> duanedesign: yes, the evolution-data-server goes up to 100% at times
<duanedesign> TeTeT: aha
<duanedesign> TeTeT: ok. me and rye  were just discussing this, lets see..there it is bug 548611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548611 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution Data Server consumes 100% CPU if desktopcouch was autostarted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548611
<rye> rodrigo_, ^
<duanedesign> rye: i gguess the question now is why desktopcouch is not starting?
<rye> duanedesign, desktopcouch _is_ starting, but e-d-s does not believe that and starts consuming all the CPU
<duanedesign> or why its not starting before evolution opens
<duanedesign> ohhh, i see
<TeTeT> I can see desktop-couch running with ps
<rye> TeTeT, yup, could you please try to shut down evolution completely now - evolution --force-shutdown
<TeTeT> rye: done
<rye> TeTeT, and then start it again and switch to addressbook view. In case you see your contacts now, and e-d-s does not consume all your CPU then this is confirmed
<TeTeT> rye: it now sees my u1 contacts
<rye> duanedesign, something is wrong with clients accessing desktopcouch when it is autostarted
<rye> I wonder whether only glib are affected or python ... no, python ones are not
<comzone> Hi. Does some one know if the service Ubuntu one use encryption on there filesystem?
<Chipaca> comzone: your data is not stored encrypted, no
<comzone> oh, hoped that ;-) Thaks
<Emry> Will newer versions of Ubuntu One be backported? :)
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Morning! Just wandering if you have had a chance to look at the contact sync duplication issue? More than happy to do more testing if required.
<vds> PaulGit: sorry I don't have news for you I had to work on an urgent problem we had
<PaulGit> vds: No problem.  Just thought I would ask! :)
<vds> PaulGit: it's on the top of my list, if there will be no other emergency I'll take a look today
<PaulGit> vds: Great! :)
<Chipaca> Emry: they are
<Emry> Chipaca, Cool.  Do they plan to add commands to do things such as rescanning the repo and things like that? ^_^
<Chipaca> Emry: they always have
 * Emry THINKS  his install is working at the moment. :)
<Chipaca> Emry: the u1sdtool has had that ability since its inception
 * Chipaca wonders why he's speaking in 3rd person
<Emry> Hehehe
<Emry> Is the documentation for that someplace intuitive to find? :)
<Emry> I ask in that way because I haven'
<Chipaca> Emry: u1sdtool is a commandline tool that lets you tinker with a lot of stuff for which we haven't got a usable gui
<Chipaca> Emry: 'man u1sdtool'?
<Emry> I ask in that way because I haven't actually seen it yet, and knowing where to find it is important.
<Emry> Chipaca, :P That makes sense, but I didn't know that u1sdtool was an existing application.
<Chipaca> Emry: to get the 'backports', you need to be using one of our ppas
<Chipaca> Emry: but u1sdtool has been there forever. It's grown features along the way, of course
<Emry> In this one instance,  given the nature of the product (i.e. it is actually a product/service), people not knowing where the tools are or what the tools are could be concidered a bug.
<Emry> Chipaca, Thanks for the info.  O.o I think I shoulod say now that I am not being argumentative. :) I am greatful for you pointing me to the program.  :) I just wanted to give some input as well.
<Emry> I think I should follow the links in the  channel topic and see what all is there. ^_^
<Chipaca> hehe
<Emry> I realise that the product is still basically in beta (And I am still a subscriber anyway! :P), so I am not one to wig out if things don't do exactly what I think they should do. ^_^
<Chipaca> Emry: we'd still like to know what you think it should do; maybe we think it's ok like it is :)
<Emry> Also... Dumb question, but what does PPA mean?
<Emry> And another comment.  Given the nature of Ubuntu (i.e. geared towards the average user, not just the experts) a manpage for man ubuntuone might be a good thing. :)
<rye> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Emry> I will go read that real quick. :P
<Emry> So, to find out about the PPA's for ubuntuone, would I go to launchpad.net/ubutnuone?
<rye> Emry, I believe this is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<Emry> :P Now to decide if I should play with beta... ^____^
<rye> Emry, alternatively, you can upgrade to Lucid and there will be beta all around you :)
<Emry> I am thinking of doing that on my laptop. hehehe. :P
<Emry> I have noticed that since ATI went open source, things got much better on the graphic support side of things. ^^;;
<duanedesign> Emry: if you upgrade to the beta the first thing you will probablly notice is there is no more applet
<Emry> duanedesign, Did they do away with the applet in Lucid, or is it still in the works?
<duanedesign> Emry: yes they did away with it, ratger it is replaced by the preferences window accesible with the 'Me Menu'
<duanedesign> Emry: In Karmic you can access it with System > Preferences > Ubuntu one
<Emry> duanedesign, Ah, they made it a core part of the system then.  I think I heard that they were going to do that. ^_^
<rye> duanedesign, Emry, yes, applet is missing and it does not auto-start syncing, for now
<Chipaca> Emry: not a core part of the system. But integrated via the hooks the system has for that.
<Emry> Overall, I like the direction that Ubuntu is going.  The extra interaces that they are adding in will make it more comfortable for the less experienced users. :P
<Emry> I know some people complain that it is becoming more like Windows or more like Mac, but I think that is a good thing in many ways ^^
<Emry> :P Oh, what is the status on the Music store? ^_^
<duanedesign> Emry: it is working in Lucid. I think they 'fliiped the switch' last Monday.
<Emry> duanedesign, Cool.  :) I should go find the URL for the web page. :)
<Emry> One of the main reasons I still have a windows install is iTunes, and music is half of that. ^_^
<duanedesign> Emry: the music selection is very nice in the U1MS
<Emry> Yeah, I heard they partnered with one of the clearing houses.  :)
<Emry> rebooting into a real OS
<Emry> ^_^
<allenap> I'm having problems with the U1MS. In fact, with U1 in general now. I bought an album yesterday, two tracks synced okay, then no more.
<allenap> I went into the U1 preferences. There were 4 or 5 entries for the same machine in the devices tab. I removed all of them!
<allenap> Hit a few promising buttons (Connect, Restart, ...), but nothing.
<allenap> Next I tried killing all desktopcouch and u1 processes, removing all settings in my home directory, then restarting, but nothing seems to work quite right.
<allenap> In the u1 settings, on the first tab, it showed no details of my account.
<allenap> The purchase does appear in one.ubuntu.com, so I know it's there.
<rye> allenap, hi, I joined right before you said "Next I tried killing all desktopcouch and u1 processes" - I believe filesync is not working for you, right?
<allenap> rye: Hi. I wrote "I'm having problems with the U1MS. In fact, with U1 in general now. I bought an album yesterday, two tracks synced okay, then no more.  I went into the U1 preferences. There were 4 or 5 entries for the same machine in the devices tab. I removed all of them! Hit a few promising buttons (Connect, Restart, ...), but nothing." before what you've seen already.
<rye> allenap, ok, I believe you have a token in gnome-keyring now that ... what does u1sdtool --status say?
<rye> allenap, if that's auth_failed then you will need to open Applications / Accessories /Passwords and Encryption Keys (seahorse) and remove "UbuntuOne Token for https://ubuntuone.com"
<allenap> rye: Ah ha, okay, I suspected something like that; that's why I purged everything.
<rye> after that "Connect" should trigger reconnection to the service, you will get your browser opened to add the machine to the account.
<janimo> files, tomboy notes and apps usinf counchdb are 3 tehnologically different ways of syncing right?
<janimo> so couchdb is not needed at all for file and tomboy syncing IIUC
<rye> allenap, before you restore it to a working condition, could you please pastebin the contents of your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log* - these files will contain names of your files that are being synced, let me know if this is an issue?
<rye> janimo, files syncing do not depend on couchdb, UbuntuOne servers implement snowy protocol that is used by tomboy to sync the notes (until it learns how to write notes to couchdb directly)
<allenap> rye: I purged everything comprehensively enough that I don't have them any more, sorry. I've already deleted the token too, so it's not going to be easy to replicate.
<janimo> rye, thanks, that's what I understood
<janimo> rye: so integrating tomboy with desktopcouch is planned, and considered a better way of doing things?
<rye> allenap, ok, that's fine, after you remove the token - try to use ubuntuone-preferences to reconnect
<janimo> is the current tomboy REST API matched by what desktopcouch can provide already?
<rye> janimo, hm, I am afraid that I cannot find any proof that this was discussed (re - tomboy to couchdb) :-/
<rye> janimo, the server-side, one.ubuntu.com/notes/ provides tomboy REST API, desktopcouch is pretty much a framework that wraps couchdb so that it can be started per-user and python libraries to access couchdb without much hassle
<janimo> what I did not understand is that as it is now done (or planned) with bookmarks and contacts, will notes  also be a counchdb-backed cross-application data
<janimo> or will it stay REST aPI only
<janimo> as there seems to be at least some overlap (in functionality if not techincally) between desktopcocuh replication and tomboy REST API
<allenap> rye: Okay, it's connected, and the Account tab of Ubuntu One Preferences makes sense. The Devices tab has two entries for the same machine, one above the Limit Bandwidth Usage area and the Disconnect and Restart buttons, and one below, both with Remove buttons. Also, syncdaemon.log shows that it's been running for 10 minutes but there's no sign of my files, only the default shared files.
<rye> allenap, does u1sdtool --waiting-meta show any items?
<allenap> rye: ListDir(...) then about 20 lines of Query.
<rye> allenap, u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l  should show the number of lines in the output - that should be gradually decreasing, is that the case for you?
<allenap> rye: Yep, it's down to 14 Query lines.
<beuno> janimo, contacts, notes and bookmarks are all couchdb-backed
<janimo> tomboy notes? are you sure?
<janimo> is tomboy not using a direct connection to u1 without any couchcb?
<janimo> no dependence on or couchdb related code in tomboy
<rye> beuno, I believe janimo was talking that having tomboy notes syncing via separate protocol (and then being stored in couchdb) is more complex that it needs to be
<janimo> rye, where are they stored in couchdb?
<beuno> ah
<janimo> on the U1 servers? or at the user?
<rye> janimo, http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/02/ubuntu-one-internals-notes.html
<janimo> rye, thanks, I'll read it
<rye> hm, is there lucid countdown thing? My 9.10 image is a bit outdated
<rye> janimo, you are welcome!
<janimo> rye: ok, I have missed this details so far. Notes come back from U1 to the user's local couchdb.
<rye> janimo, unless bug #542993 is encountered
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542993 in ubuntuone-servers "CouchDB replication is broken: Server responds "function_clause" error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542993
<janimo> I can see the benefit of that, but makes me wonder if there's any reason not to do this directly, apart from the fact that the REST API code was already written in tomboy and was the easiest route
<autarch> I bought an album at the music store, then I attempted to move the files to a differnet directory
<autarch> that worked, but one of the tracks seems to be missing, and I can't figure out how to re-download the music
<autarch> the store says its tranferring my u1 storage, but it's been saying that for days
<jcastro> autarch: go to #u1msbeta please!
<jcastro> I have the same problem
<Emry> Is there a support channel for the music store?
<kklimonda> #u1msbeta
<allenap> rye: I forgot to say thanks earlier, so thanks :) It's working now. It eventually took about 1h20m to download everything, which is a little slow I guess for ~360MB, but it's done anyway and Rhythmbox knows about everything too.
<rye> allenap, bug #531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "sync takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<rye> though it should have somehow different title, that's not sync, that's the amount of time between startup and its being READY for sync
<allenap> rye: I've marked myself as affected and subscribed. Cheers.
<rye> allenap, thanks!
<duanedesign> Emry: #u1msbeta
<Emry> thanks
<splashote> hey, u1 tells me i'm using 64.3% of my space but all folders are empty when i check my files online (and on my pc, too) bug?
<czajkowski> rye: ping
<rye> czajkowski, pong
<czajkowski> rye: back having the issue of syncing tomeboy notes and U1
<czajkowski> is that still an issue?
<rye> czajkowski, searching IRC logs to recall...
<czajkowski> the error message is blank when it says see below for details so not really helpful as you can imagein :)
<rye> czajkowski, ok, the last time you reported we were experiencing server outage which has been fixed since then, so I believe there is something else
<rye> #ubuntuone.txt:Mar 23 15:35:10 <czajkowski>    rye: tomboy notes working fine now with synchronisation
<rye> czajkowski, ok, in case something broke, I am all ears
<rye> czajkowski, could you please try launching tomboy from the terminal with --debug
<czajkowski> rye: can I send you a pm with screen capture please
<czajkowski> rye: launches no issue
<czajkowski> Tomboy is already running.  Exiting...
<czajkowski> czajkowski@cypher:~$
<rye> czajkowski, ok, could you please quit it completely (i.e. the applet)
<rye> czajkowski, and then restart tomboy from the terminal with --debug
<czajkowski> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406112/
<rye> czajkowski, ok, now try to sync
<czajkowski> nope same thing saying synchronization failed : failed to synchronize, could not snychrnoize notes check the deails below and tray again
<czajkowski> but there is nothing in the deatails below
<rye> czajkowski, could you please select everything that is printed to the terminal?
<rye> czajkowski, and pastebinit
<rye> czajkowski, the "details" widget in tomboy is not helpful in case of problems for some reason
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406114/
<czajkowski> rye: aye not really at all helpful
<rye> czajkowski, 404 not found
<rye> czajkowski, ok, that brings us to bug...
<rye> bug #459175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459175 in ubuntuone-client "oauth-login.log sometimes doesn't contain timestamps" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459175
<rye> czajkowski, ok, in order to make it work we'll need to remove the tokens and re-register the machine
<czajkowski> rye: I'm running lucid
<rye> czajkowski, yup, I already know - the tomboy debug is not that verbose, and it became so in Lucid :-)
<czajkowski> shall be logging a but against tomboy
<czajkowski> mutters
<rye> czajkowski, ok, first of all, in order to make sure we do not lose anything - could you please create a backup of ~/.local/share/tomboy ?
<czajkowski> rye: just gimmie 2 mins
<rye> tomboy losing auth... hm... maybe it does not renew the access tokens or something like this?..
<czajkowski> rye: ok done
<rye> czajkowski, ok, great. Now could you please visit your https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines page and remove association from Tomboy
<rye> I believe it is titled as 'None"
<rye> in case you did not change the description during registration
<czajkowski> so remove this machine
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> done
<rye> czajkowski, now please go to tomboy synchronization page and remove association (Clear, i believe)
<czajkowski> rye: where is that ??
<rye> czajkowski, after that re-connect with Tomboy Web and the notes will start syncing. However they will start conflicting
<rye> czajkowski, Tomboy Preferences, Synchronization tab
<czajkowski> nope I cant remove association as there is nothing to assocaite with
<czajkowski> service: tomboy web server one.ubuntu.com/notes
<czajkowski> other area underneath connected.
<czajkowski> nm
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> rye: that worked
<czajkowski> thanks
 * rye needs to learn how oauth works after initial pairing...
<czajkowski> rye: thanks for the help
<rye> czajkowski, thanks for the report. By the way, when was the last time you synced your notes?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> good question about a week ago
<czajkowski> hmm where do I re add this machine, I can see remove my other machine but not add this one
<rye> czajkowski, when you re-register tomboy it adds the machine record
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> rye: are you going to UDS?
<rye> czajkowski, that is being decided now by belgium embassy :)
<czajkowski> well if I get going I owe you a pint!
<czajkowski> cheers
<rye> czajkowski, erm... have the notes actually synced?
<czajkowski> rye: no
<rye> czajkowski, did the browser open to add your computer?
<czajkowski> doing it now
<czajkowski> could have been my connection
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> all new tomboy notes are in the U1
<czajkowski> perfect
<gmb> Hi. I can't seem to get ubuntuone-preferences to work on my newly upgraded-to-lucid machine. It appears to be working (i.e. spinner shows up) and then nothing happens. Can anyone help me debug it?
<gmb> (This means that I can't auth the machine with U1, as far as I can tell, which is highly irritating)
<rye> gmb, spinner?
<gmb> rye, Sorry, mouse cursor changes to a spinner - usually an indication that something's going on - and then it changes back again. If I run ubuntuone-preferences from a terminal it waits for a while with no output and then exits, still with no output.
<rye> gmb, nessita ^ is that what you are experiencing?
<rye> sorry, i have to reboot, please ping me once I return
<nessita> rye: nopes, it takes some time to appear, but it appears eventually
<dobey> doh, he shouldn't have quit
<rye> gmb, ping
<rye> o_O
<dobey> rye: he /quit
<dobey> rye: on both networks :)
<dobey> yay i think my computer is actually going to boot again
<rye> hm, ubuntuone-preferences wait for syncdaemon to start here... hm... in nightly
<rye> dobey, http://dilbert.com/fast/2010-03-29/ :)
<dobey> or maybe not :(
<dobey> not sure if it's actually doing anything or not
<cento> hi to all :)
<cento> some problem in ubuntuone on lucid?
<cento> i can't use notification, i need to start ubuntuone manually, and so on
<cento> somebody know somethink? :)
<rye> cento, at the moment no notifications are present and no automatic startup is performed
<cento> rye, why? some new stuff for lucid?
<cento> i need to start it manually, and i can't see "start client" in nautilus, i need to go in the preferences manually
<dobey> i don't think he means notifications in the notify-osd sense
<cento> its not very comfortable :)
<rye> cento, the applet was removed along with connect button
<dobey> the connect button isn't removed. it's just moved
<cento> moved in ubuntuonepreferences
<cento> ?
<dobey> yes
<cento> i think its not very usefull
<dobey> automatic start up and connect will happen again soon (in the next few days)
<cento> ahhh ok
<cento> i wait :)
<cento> i want remove dropbox
<cento> and use ubuntuone
<cento> but in this moment, its not the same
<cento> im using lucid
<cento> some information page about ubuntuone in lucid exist?
<cento> i'd like to know future plan about it
<dobey> i don't think there's a single page like that
<dobey> rye?
<rye> joshuahoover1, ^
<dobey> heh
<jemark> ubuntu one gives 100% CPU usage and doesn't start anymore
<dobey> you know, it is hard to help you when you join and say something and then quit :(
<mkarnicki> hahah true
#ubuntuone 2010-03-30
<twotwenty> I was syncing notes with tomboy yesterday, and today the sync option on my desktop is lost, when I try to set it up again it takies me to the Confirm Computer Access page , and comptuer name is "None" yet this computer is registered when I look in accounts?
<iosif> is there a way to reset ubuntu one?  i can bring up the preferences, but it doesn't appear linked to my account nor does it open a helpful firefox browser window to do so.
<iosif> this is how, i suppose: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<duanedesign> iosif: first perhaps just try to reregister your account
<duanedesign> iosif: if its not launching FF to add your computer after removing your computer, you probablly still have the Token in the keyring
<duanedesign> Applications > Accesories > password and encryption
<duanedesign> iosif: Click on the arrow next to "Passwords:default"
<iosif> ubuntuone password deleted
<duanedesign> Right-click on the Ubuntu One token and select "Delete"
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> Click on the checkbox next to your computer and click remove selected computer
<iosif> duanedesign: there it goes, thanks
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> iosif: there is a bug about removing your machine not deleting the token
<duanedesign> iosif: they are working on a fix as we speak
<iosif> duanedesign: okay
<iosif> duanedesign: you're right, now preferences doesn't open for ubuntu one
<iosif> yikes, my computer is registered 5 times under Devices
<urbanape> statik, wow, holy poop, that sucks
<jcarroll> Legal question for Canonical employee:  May I please posted an annotated copy of the ToS and Privacy Policy?
<jcarroll> Any Ubuntu One developers on?  Should I forward my question to legal@canonical.com ?
<spm> jcarroll: in the first instance, perhaps just opening a question asking the same against U1 via launchpad? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<akav> I've tried Ubuntu One a couple of times to sync files in my profile, and it seems to be working fabulously when I copy files...
<akav> then later, mysteriously almost everything is missing.
<jcarroll> @spm:  Thank you for the redirect.  I have posted my question there.
<jcarroll> Chao!
<kees> when buying stuff, should I see a progress bar during "Transfering to your Ubuntu One storage" ?
<wgrant> kees: AFAICT that actually means transferring from U1 to you. It does them slowly, one at a time.
<wgrant> Some of mine didn't happen for a day or so afterwards.
<wgrant> And one of my tracks from a week ago still says "Preparing your download...", although it's actually long-done.
 * wgrant pesters people about bug #452689 and bug #535651.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452689)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/535651)
 * wgrant plays the "even ISD responded faster" card.
<rye> rodrigo_, grr ^
<rodrigo_> rye, yeah, coming soon, as soon as I can leave the desktop work for a bit, haven't had much chance to work on those 2
<rodrigo_> rye, I have a branch I started, but not finished yet
<wgrant> Hm, Notes is down? I see no announcement on identi.ca.
<rye> couchdb down for hardware upgrade 08:00 - 08:50 UTC
<rye> oh come on...
<wgrant> Hm?
<rye> the notification about the outage came 10 minutes ago, while it started 40 minutes ago, grrr
<wgrant> Odd. I still can't see it on identi.ca.
<rye> wgrant, just posted that
<rodrigo_> yeah, seems its down
<wgrant> rye: Thanks.
<rodrigo_> wgrant, sorry for taking that long to fix those bugs, having to match lucid milestones
<rodrigo_> wgrant, I'll try to continue work on nmy started branch today
 * rye needs to find out how to force outage messages appear _before_ the actual outage.
<rye> desktopcouch service eats cpu
<wgrant> rye: Mine has been eating a core for at least two hours now.
<wgrant> I don't think it was this morning.
<rye> wgrant, is it doing that right now?
<rye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406413/
<wgrant> rye: It is still sitting there chomping away, yes.
<rye> gdb is not helping
<rye> aha
<rye> it poll()s some filedescriptors several hundred times a second
<wgrant> Sounds useful.
<NickL> hi guys, I have a support query - I purchased some music on the weekend, and got the payment receipt, now my ubuntu one screen hangs in rhythmbox on the 'transferring to your ubuntu one stoarge' screen in my downloads. Can anyone help? I've recently upgraded to 10.04 and have been experiencing crashes with desktop couch - not sure if this is linked to Ubuntu One, but after installing today's updates its no longer crashing. Any ideas, should I log a bug?
<aquarius> hi NickL
<aquarius> NickL, so, your songs are showing up in My Downloads, but they just say "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage", yes?
<rye> aha, dc bug #551326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551326 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service using 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551326
<rodrigo_> rye, hmm that's probably the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/548611 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548611 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution Data Server consumes 100% CPU if desktopcouch was autostarted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rye> rodrigo_, nope
<rye> rodrigo_, that was the e-d-s consuming the CPU cycles, and now desktopcouch-service does that
<rye> rodrigo_, reproduced
<rye> though that is weird
<rye> if couchdb&desktopcouch-service is not started but gwibber starts it up - bug #551326
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551326 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service using 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551326
<rye> but gwibber starts it via CouchDatabase, not dbus calls
<rye> as the bug #519028 is not fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519028 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records calls" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<rye> welll
<rye> desktopcouch-service _is_ started now
<rye> but it consumes 100% CPU
<rye> autolaunch with dbus call triggers 100% cpu usage as well
<rye> and dbus Timeout exception
<rye> something became even more broken
<rye> grrr, it misbehaves only when autostarted
<rye> anybody interested in desktopcouch strace when it is consuming 100% cpu?
<rodrigo_> rye, me
<rye> rodrigo_, desktop-couchdb.stdout
<rye> rodrigo_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/406432/
<rye> rodrigo_, I can reproduce that reliably so if you know how I can make this more useful I am all ears
<rye> question 2: why that does not happen when service is started from the terminal, w/o dbus autostart?
<rodrigo_> well, it's polling and waiting for something, which I guess is couchdb
<rodrigo_> aquarius, http://paste.ubuntu.com/406432/ <- any hint on what dc is polling for?
 * aquarius looks 
<aquarius> (I am in the middle of trying to move from one hard drive to another, so if I disappear, that's why :))
<rodrigo_> :)
<aquarius> blimey.
<aquarius> don't know
<aquarius> we poll for couchdb startup
<aquarius> that might be it
<rodrigo_> it's waiting for file descriptors 3, 15, 16 and 17
 * rodrigo_ looks what those correspond to
<rodrigo_> open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY)      = 15
<rodrigo_> no, sorry, 15 and 16 are sockets
<rodrigo_> 15 is couchdb local instance
<rodrigo_> so yeah, seems it's waiting for couchdb
<aquarius> which suggests that couch isn't starting
<aquarius> start desktopcouch-service manually?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, I guess that works, but the problem rye and others are having is they get that when gwibber or evolution start dc
<aquarius> so it's the bloody -d-bus problem
<rye> aquarius, couch is starting actually
<aquarius> ok, I'll try and have a look in a bit when I have a cloned disc :)
<rye> aquarius, if i simply do getPort() then couchdb is started (sometimes) but desktopcouch-service eats CPUs :)
<aquarius> ok. chad's been working hard on this very recently
<aquarius> rye, can you try with desktopcouch trunk?
<rye> aquarius, locating trunk...
<NickL> aquarius: sorry for not replying sooner. Yes you are correct.
<rye> aquarius, is there any doc about how to create deb out of desktopcouch ?
<rye> trunk
<aquarius> NickL, do the songs have an apostrophe in the name?
<aquarius> rye, ah, I don't know. I run it uninstalled.
<aquarius> rye, but...thinking about it...that won't help you, because of the d-bus issue.
<NickL> aquarius: no.
<aquarius> rye, so ignore my suggestion about testing trunk
<rye> aquarius, i can point dbus to the uninstalled dc
<aquarius> NickL, OK. We're currently working on a server bug which causes some songs to get "stuck"
<aquarius> NickL, and it sounds like you're being bitten by that.
<aquarius> rye, CardinalFang is the bloke to talk to about this, conveniently ;)
<CardinalFang> hi!
<rye> aquarius, in case i can reproduce this on lucid vm then I won :)
<aquarius> NickL, are the songs in Ubuntu One in the cloud? You can test this by looking at the web interface at one.ubuntu.com/files, under User Defined Folders > Purcased from Ubuntu One
<rye> CardinalFang, desktopcouch starts eating 100% CPU when autostarted by dbus. I started observing this today.
<rye> CardinalFang, and there is a corresponding bug report. It does not eat CPU when started manually from terminal. Strace is here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/406432/
<NickL> aquarius: the folder are, but no files.
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<aquarius> NickL, OK. It sounds like the server bug that we're working on, yes. My apologies for that; we're working on it as hard as we can.
<NickL> aquarius: I just checked and they are there. They just aren't showing up in Rhythmbox
<aquarius> NickL, aha!
<aquarius> NickL, do the songs have accented characters in them?
<NickL> aquarius: No. They even play correctly when I click on them through the browser.
<aquarius> NickL, OK. So, the songs are in Ubuntu One, hooray. It sounds like they're not being downloaded to your computer.
<aquarius> rye, sounds like NickL has syncdaemon not working. Can you have a look? (I'm swapping hard disks, so I'm going now for a bit.)
<rye> NickL, ok, could you please open the terminal and run u1sdtool --status ?
<NickL> connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: IDLE
<rye> NickL, that should print the state in which syncdaemon is. You can paste multiline entries to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rye> NickL, aha, idle.
<rye> NickL, ok, do you see the purchased files if you navigate to ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One ?
<NickL> rye: no
<rye> NickL, ok, could you please reconnect syncdaemon with u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<rye> hm, is there some issue with server-side notification of changed content?
<NickL> rye: just type that into the command line?
<rye> NickL, yup
<rye> -d = disconnect, -c = connect
<NickL> rye: done
<rye> NickL, ok, what does u1sdtool --status say now?
<NickL> working on metadata
<NickL> rye: ^
<rye> NickL, ok, basically it restarted fine and should start downloading content in a while. I'd say to give it 5 minutes for complete rescan and ping me in case the files are not downloaded
<NickL> rye: cool. Thanks a lot. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks.
<CardinalFang> rye, which process is out of control?
<rye> Thanks
<rye> CardinalFang, desktopcouch-service
<rye> i.e. the service itself, not other clients
<CardinalFang> rye, is there anything unusual in  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log  ?
<rye> CardinalFang, 2010-03-30 12:36:03,559 DEBUG    Looking up prefix for service 'ubuntuone'
<rye> CardinalFang, after this no other messages are printed when it is autostarted
<rye> CardinalFang, i am upgrading lucid vm to check this on a different system
<TeTeT> anyone else having 100% consumation of desktopcouch-service today?
<TeTeT> that is 100% CPU
<CardinalFang> Ooo.  rye, apply this patch on desktopcouch/replication_services/ubuntuone.py :
<CardinalFang> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/segv-ya-rly/revision/143
<CardinalFang> Does that help?
<rye> CardinalFang, %CPU: 99 - after gwibber startup
<CardinalFang> Progress!
<CardinalFang> I kid.  Are you sure that is running what you patched?
<\sh> guys, strangly I can't startup ubuntuone-preferences on lucid...it hangs somehow with another process named ubuntuone-login ... any way to debug it properly?
<NickL> rye: still no luck.
<\sh> this problem means, I can't login into ubuntuone :(
<rye> CardinalFang, unfortunately yes
<rye> \sh, is ubuntuone-login consuming 100% CPU ?
<rye> NickL, ok, is there something in u1sdtool --waiting-meta or u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<\sh> rye, well, 95% but yes somehow :)
<NickL> rye: I can't see the files in my .ubuntuone/purchased from Ubuntu one. I ran the u1sdtool --status again and it now says:
<NickL> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: IDLE
<\sh> rye, and yes, goes up to 100%
<rye> CardinalFang, something really broke ^
<rye> NickL, ok, are there any queue items listed when you do  u1sdtool --waiting-meta  or u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<NickL> rye: no
<rye> NickL, could you please pastebing the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<rye> NickL, to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<NickL> rye: done
<rye> NickL, could you please provide the URL?
<NickL> rye: sorry, first time I've used this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/406474/
<rye> NickL, that's ok, i should have used !paste :)
<rye> ubottu, !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<\sh> rye, any solution for http://paste.ubuntu.com/406477/ this?
<kklimonda> rye: does u1 sync hard links?
<rye> kklimonda, since hard links are regular files from application perspective, yes
<kklimonda> rye: I've created new folders in U1, hardlinked there some files and folders did sync but not files :/
<rye> NickL, ok, to sum it up - you can see the purchased files in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/  and you are able to download them via the web ui, but they are not synced to the computer, right?
<rye> kklimonda, nothing in u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<kklimonda> rye: no - but let me see if something changes after I do u1sdtool -d && u1sdtool -c
<NickL> rye: right
<kklimonda> rye: nothings changes, u1sdtool returns "processing queues" but both --waiting-content and --waiting-metadata returns nothing
<rye> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/406474/
<rye> NickL, what does u1sdtool --list-folder say?
<nessita> u1sdtool --list-folders
<rye> \sh, I am currently trying to investigate what's happening with desktopcouch...
<rye> \sh, hm, could you please try quitting ubuntuone syncdaemon - u1sdtool --quit
<rye> \sh, then kill ubuntuone-login completely. Then start /usr/lib/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-login manually and only then start u1sdtool --connect ?
<rye> \sh, I am wondering whether ubuntuone-login is printing something when it hangs, It looks like dobey had the same issue yesterday.
<\sh> ok the syncdaemon is stopped
<\sh> now firing up ubuntuone-login -> fail...
<\sh> doesn't come back actually
<rye> \sh, it should not
<rye> \sh, it just sits there waiting for dbus commands, please open another terminal and run u1sdtool --connect there
<\sh> ok...new terminal u1sdtool --connect , comes back on the cli
<rye> \sh, any changes in CPU usage ?
<duanedesign> wow, been a busy morning.
<\sh> rye, nope 100%
<\sh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/406482/ <- log of syncdaemon btw
<kklimonda> rye: it (not syncing) seems to have something to do with file permissions..  wish I knew what does green background mean
<kklimonda> s/green/blue
<rye> \sh, it looks like you have removed association for your local machine... have you removed anything from /account/machines ?
<rye> kklimonda, could you please pastebin the output of ls -lR .ubuntuone  ?
<nessita> NickL: are you around?
<rye> kklimonda, wait, not .ubuntuone
<\sh> rye
<rye> kklimonda, could you please pastebin the syncdaemon.log as well ?
<rye> CardinalFang, definitely not helping - autostarted desktopcouch continues eating CPU
<rye> CardinalFang, but it replied for DBus query
<kklimonda> rye: it's long but here you go: http://pastebin.com/cC4Z8RXn
<rye> to
<\sh> rye yes I removed my machine...and want to add it again ;)
<CardinalFang> rye, suppose you make that is_available() in the same file you patched just "return True".  What happens then?
<rye> kklimonda, #
<rye> 2010-03-30 13:54:46,144 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.QueueManager - DEBUG - In WORKING_ON_CONTENT: running CONTENT_QUEUE
<rye> kklimonda, it just started to upload/download file contents
<rye> \sh, in this case please open seahorse and remove the token for ubuntuone.com :)
<rye> \sh, this is going to be handled soon, I believe but that does not explain 100% CPU usage for ubuntuone-login
<kklimonda> rye: hmm.. but I have nothing in --current-transfers, --waiting-content nor --waiting-metadata (this could be from me uploading small file to see if it syncs at all and the small file did indeed sync)
<rye> kklimonda, IDLE. right
<rye> kklimonda, hard links, not symlinks, right?
<CardinalFang> Grr, 0800.  Afk a bit.  Taking kid to first day of pre-school.
<kklimonda> rye: yes, hard links (and it did sync one album that is using hard links before so now I'm lost :/)
<rye> kklimonda, hm
<rye> kklimonda, pick one file that was not uploaded and could you please pastebin what is output by u1sdtool --info=full_path ?
<kklimonda> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406487/
<rye> kklimonda, hmmm
<rye> no local hash
<\sh> rye, ok did that...and now?
<rye> \sh, kill ubuntuone-login, restart it and try to connect with u1sdtool --connect
<rye> \sh, it should try to re-register the machine
<\sh> ok let's try
<\sh> rye, so I should be able to start from the me menu the ubuntu one thingy
<rye> \sh, me menu starts ubuntuone-preferences
<\sh> rye, actually it doesn't ;) and I see ubuntuone-login again on 100% and deskopcouch-service somewhat around 93% cpu time
<\sh> ubuntuone-prefrences doesn't start up
<\sh> neither via me menu nor via system -> preferences -> Ubuntu One
<rye> \sh, ok, try killing ubuntuone-login, ubuntuone-syncdaemon, then stop couchdb with /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop and kill desktopcouch-service
<rye> \sh, then try launching desktopcouch service manually from the terminal, /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service and see whether it starts
<rye> \sh, then try to start ubuntuone-preferences and log in to ubuntuone
<\sh> 2010-03-30 14:24:39,383 - replication of services aborted
<\sh> and this while starting desktopcouch-service http://paste.ubuntu.com/406495/
<\sh> ok starting -preferences now directs me to the ubuntuone user page, where I can add the computer
<\sh> I saw for a second a gtk dialog which disappeared directly ... and starting again preferences == hanging process
<rye> \sh, what is u1sdtool --status response now?
<rye> \sh, the dialog with "Ubuntu One Error" or something like that?
<\sh> rye, dialog == couldn't see it ... too fast to have a closer look ;)
<rye> \sh, hanging process = 100% CPU usage?
<\sh> and u1sdtool --status: State: Ready -> connection: not user with network , description: ready to connect. is_connected == false is_error: false is_online: false
<rye> \sh, u1sdtool --connect ?
<\sh> rye, nope..no process is on 100%
<rye> \sh, but the terminal with desktopcouch-service running is not closed, right?
<\sh> rye, nope the terminal is open
<\sh> --status: server_scan , description: doing server rescan
<\sh> isconnected: true
<rye> \sh, great
<rye> \sh, it looks like we have something to blame, CardinalFang, desktopcouch causes ubuntuone-login 100% usage as well, something really BIG broke
<\sh> sounds nice ;) looks like you have some more work ;)
<\sh> anyways...I need to grill a job applicant now...be back in 1h or so
<rye> \sh, well, #548611
<rye> CardinalFang, nevermind, it consumes 100% CPU even when started from commandline
<rye> CardinalFang, and it does not want to be killed
<rye> pdb hangs as well
<rye> Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<rye> hmmm
<rye> if python is started with gdb then it starts capturing SIGPIPE... can desktopcouch be polling fd that is longer opened?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ping?
<NickL> nessita: I'm back.
<nessita> NickL: yey! so, what u1sdtool --list-folders say?
<NickL> nessita: id=83397113-5af6-4342-9c3d-96aa32853ac5 subscribed=True path=/home/nick/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<nessita> ok, so you only have on UDF and it belongs to the Music Store
<nessita> rye: ^
<nessita> NickL: is that the folder you were looking for?
<NickL> nessita: That folder has no contents.
<nessita> NickL: and did you purchased any music?
<nessita> purchase*
<NickL> nessita: yes, I can see the files in one.ubuntu.com/files, but they are not syncing to my computer.
<nessita> rye: what tests/procedures did you ask NickL to follow?
<rye> nessita, the client was completely restarted but it went to IDLE w/o downloading anything - http://paste.ubuntu.com/406474/
<nessita> NickL: what version of the client do you have on your current computer?
<NickL> nessita: I'm running lucid with the updates from this morning. Not sure what client version though, where can I find this?
<nessita> NickL: aptitude show ubuntuone-client
<NickL> nessita: 1.1.4-0ubuntu1
<nessita> NickL: ok, let me think
<nessita> rye: did you do a full-full restart?
<dutchie> hmm, I see from topic contact syncing is in progress. How about the files (on android devices)?
<rye> nessita, disconnect/reconnect
<rye> nessita, hmmm
<nessita> rye: ah
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, hi
<nessita> rye: could you make him do a full restart?
<NickL> sure
<rye> NickL, could you please do u1sdtool --quit
<rye> NickL, then u1sdtool --connect
<rye> I believe we are all in the same channel :)
<NickL> rye, nessita, that's now done.
<CardinalFang> rye, I think the strace would show the signal or fd polling.
<nessita> rye: yes, I know, but I'm not as responsive as you are :-)
<rye> nessita, is there something omitted during reconnect? i.e. something that is performed during the startup but not during the reconnect?
<nessita> rye: yes, almost everything regarding index build and scanning
<rye> nessita, hm...
<rye> nessita, actually rmcbride's bug #551095 looks awfully related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551095 in ubuntuone-client "UDF for Purchased on Ubuntu One doesn't get mp3 files synced." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551095
<nessita> rye: yes
<nessita> NickL: what does u1sdtool --status say?
<NickL> nessita, rye: State: SERVER_RESCAN
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: doing server rescan
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: False
<NickL>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<nessita> NickL: ok, we need to wait a bit longer
<rye> CardinalFang, i can reproduce 100% CPU usage of desktopcouch-service in vm as well
<CardinalFang> rye, no difference in DBus-starte and manual-start assuages some terrible fears I had since you mentioned it.
<CardinalFang> rye, on lucid beta1 ISO?
<rye> CardinalFang, actually, it replies to DBus
<CardinalFang> rye, Yes, I know.  It's a separate thread that's eating CPU.
<rye> CardinalFang, no, that started today for me (with the latest upgrade available)
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<rye> CardinalFang, and I see that upgrade for deksoptouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 arrived today
<rye> wow
<rye> desktopcouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu2
<nessita> NickL: and what does u1sdtool --status says now?
<NickL> nessita: State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<nessita> NickL: ok, let's keep waiting, it's doing its job :-)
<rmcbride> nessita: I'm at State: READY, queues: IDLE, and I still am in the same situation
<nessita> rmcbride: did you do u1sdtool --quit and then -c?
<rmcbride> nessita: yes, I'm doing it again now as well
<nessita> rmcbride: once the syncdaemon reaches IDLE, could you please tar the whole SD log directory and send it to me?
<rmcbride> nessita: gladly. Where would you like it placed? It's liable to be a very large tarball
<nessita> rmcbride: yes. chinstrap would be ok I guess, right?
<rmcbride> nessita: OK that will work
<nessita> I'll reboot because I just updated the kernel
<nessita> NickL: what does status say now?
<dobey> hmm
<jmuniz> I just updated my system and now ubuntu-client crashes when I try to load from the me bar and from system > preferences. Apport doesn't come up. Does anyone have a vibe on this?
<nessita> jmuniz: and how do you know it crashes?
<NickL> nessita:  Still the same
<NickL> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<nessita> NickL: could you paste on paste.ubuntu.com the last ~50 lines of the log file?
<NickL> nessita: where is that located?
<nessita> NickL: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<nessita> NickL: do you know how to access it?
<CardinalFang> rye, I can't reproduce the CPU-eating desktopcouch so far.
<beuno> CardinalFang, I can
<NickL> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406548/
<beuno> fired up gwibber
<beuno> BAM
<nessita> NickL: thanks!
<CardinalFang> hrm.
<beuno> had to kill gwibber and desktopcouch, as it continued to be at 100%
<nessita> beuno: Chipaca and dobey were talking about that, some python apps consume 100% CPU
<dobey> it's not just python
<dobey> some C apps are also
<dobey> basically, anything that queries gnome-keyring has the potential to hang, it seems
<Chipaca> good thing we aren't doing that, huh
<nessita> NickL: everything seems in place in the log files. Would you please paste on the same site the output of u1sdtool --waiting-metadata ?
<nessita> dobey: ugh
<dobey> Chipaca: i wonder what happens if i just throw it in a Thread() :)
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  "testdrive" on Lucid desktoip ISO, with VirtualBox.  I upgraded all packages with "desktopcouch" in the name.  Running gwibber.  "Processor %8 in use"
<CardinalFang> Upgrading everything else now.
<NickL> nessita: It just says Query all the way down the page.
<nessita> NickL: could you paste that output on paste.ubuntu.com please? only if it's not that much trouble for you
<NickL> nessita http://paste.ubuntu.com/406559/
<rodrigo_> wgrant, rye: just submitted a fix for bug #452689
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452689)
<nessita> NickL: the client is working ok so far, it seems that you have a big Ubuntu One/ folder, is that so?
<NickL> nessita: Last week I copied about 1Gb of files to there just before I upgraded.
<nessita> NickL: ok, the client is checking if there is any need of synch between the local files and the server files
<CardinalFang> rye, help me test?  I think it's the update to 'libgnome-keyring0' package that's causing it.
<tcole> jdo: ping
<tcole> er, wrong channel
<jmuniz> nessita: the watch comes up to show that it is working, then quits without showing the dialog. And no updates are synched afterwards. Thats my guess.
<rye> CardinalFang, here
<CardinalFang> rye, I've confirmed the new libgnome-keyring0 avoids the SEGV, but now it eats CPU.  Talking to seb123
<Technoviking> Is there a reason Ubuntu One does automatically connect at login?
<nessita> jmuniz: the ubuntuone-preferences takes a while to open, did you try running it on a terminal?
<nessita> NickL: any news? what--status say?
<NickL> nessita: still the same State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<jmuniz> nope. I'll try that now
<jmuniz> no dice. still hanging. Is there a log besides the one for the syncd?
<nessita> NickL: in the mean time, could you please paste on paste.ubuntu.com the output of: /home/nick/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One ?
<NickL> nessita: there's nothing in that directory
<nessita> NickL: could you please paste the output of "ls -la /home/nick/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One"?
<NickL> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/406598/
<nessita> NickL: thank you! sorry for insisting on this, but I wanted to be sure :-)
<NickL> nessita: No problem, I don't know how to navigate there using CL so I had to do it through nautilus. :)
<nessita> NickL: can I ask you another favor?
<NickL> nessita: sorry... go for it, what can I do for you?
<nessita> NickL: would you please compress the log folder and send it to me? In order to do so, navigate to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/ and right click over the "log" folder -> then hit "Compress"
<CardinalFang> rye, I think that CPU bug is this:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome-keyring/+bug/530605
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,In progress]
<rye> CardinalFang, hm... that reminds me that I haven't checked my webdav folder since it broke today with apache upgrade...
<rye> hmm
<Sweevo> Can anyone help me troubleshoot an UbuntuOne issue on Lucid please?
<kklimonda> rye: wrt to my problem with syncing it did sync after I've rebooted but not before then
<NickL> nessita: where should i paste this?
<nessita> NickL: could you please email that to natalia.bidart@canonical.com?
<CardinalFang> Lucid-test reboot.  BRB
<jmuniz> the ubuntuone client preferences pane hangs and I can't seem to get synching restarted any ideas?
<rye> Sweevo, could you please describe what issue you are having?
 * rye needs reboot to update kernel...
<nessita> NickL: how is the --status going?
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> rye: can we shorten the topic perhaps. and say "Please be patient" or something instead of "Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu"
<dobey> rye: if you need help with *Ubuntu*, you should probably go to #ubuntu instead :)
<rye> wow, assistance with Ubuntu o_O
<rye> do we really need a link to launchpad?
<dobey> no
<dobey> there's a link to lp on the /support page anyway i think
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One | Ping beuno for phone contacts syncing
<rye> or to get help "with"...
<rye> NickL, i am now on duty to wait for your syncdaemon to reach IDLE state
<dobey> rye: eh, the important part of my request was the "Please be paitent"
<dobey> i'll switch to this window and see someone asking about something, but then they're already gone and nobody replied :(
<rye> NickL, in order for you not to have do status polls, could you please download and start the folowing script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/syncdaemon-monitor.py
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com | Known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status | Say "honk" to get help for Ubuntu One. Please be patient | Ping beuno for phone contacts syncing
<rye> CardinalFang, my gvfs-dav is also using 100% of my CPU. cool, desktopcouch-service: 98% CPU, gvfs-dav - 94% CPU
<Sweevo> rye: sorry I missed you earlier. The problem I'm having is that if I try and open Preferences then Ubuntu One, nothing happens. I can see in system monitor that ubuntuone-preferences starts, then ubuntuone-login starts and takes up lots of CPU but nothing else happens. I've tried following https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778 but it didn't make any difference. I also tried cancelling my UbuntuOne account and creating a
<Sweevo> new one just in case there was a problem with it
<CardinalFang> Fun, aint it?  I hope these bugs don't give me or Chipaca a heart-attack before someone figures them out.
<CardinalFang> rye, thanks for confirming.
<rye> Sweevo, ok, could you please perform the following (completely not obvious) things - killall ubuntuone-login; /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop; killall desktopcouch-service; /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<rye> in one terminal
<rye> Sweevo, and start /usr/lib/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-login in another terminal
<rye> Sweevo, after that try running ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> CardinalFang, well, my laptop does not like the heat its CPU is creating, so I am very affected
<Chipaca> rye: CardinalFang: I believe dobey has identified the issue and there is a fix in the pipes
<Sweevo> rye: that gives me the same result - ubuntuone-login is currently sat there take about 30% cpu
<rye> Sweevo, what does u1sdtool --status say?
<Sweevo> rye: State: READY
<Sweevo>     connection: Not User Not Network
<Sweevo>     description: ready to connect
<Sweevo>     is_connected: False
<Sweevo>     is_error: False
<Sweevo>     is_online: False
<Sweevo>     queues: IDLE
<rye> Sweevo, ok, could you then connect it now - u1sdtool --connect ?
<Sweevo> rye: ok - that gives me; State: AUTHENTICATE
<Sweevo>     connection: With User With Network
<Sweevo>     description: doing auth dance
<Sweevo>     is_connected: True
<Sweevo>     is_error: False
<Sweevo>     is_online: False
<Sweevo>     queues: IDLE
<dobey> yes, the cpu fix is in the pipeline of love
<Sweevo> rye: so is there anything else I can do to get this working? - thanks for your help bye the way :)
<rye> Sweevo, for now - has state changed to something other than AUTHENTICATE?
<Sweevo> rye: State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<Sweevo>     connection: With User With Network
<Sweevo>     description: processing queues
<Sweevo>     is_connected: True
<Sweevo>     is_error: False
<Sweevo>     is_online: True
<Sweevo>     queues: IDLE
<rye> Sweevo, ok, now it does things. Could you please killall ubuntuone-preferences and try to start them again?
<Sweevo> ok, I can see that ubuntu-preferences has started in System Monitor, but it hasn't displayed the window and ubuntuone-login is still sat at 30% cpu
<Sweevo> rye: is it worth me filing a bug for this problem?
<dobey> already filed/fixedintrunk
<dobey> :)
<Sweevo> dobey: thanks! I didn't realise your previous comment about the cpu fix was aimed at me :)
<dobey> Sweevo: not directly. it was just a "yes, that's true" in regards to Chipaca's statement :)
<Sweevo> dobey: so do you think that my issue with ubuntuone-preferences not displaying is related to the high CPU with ubuntuone-login then?
<dobey> Sweevo: definitely
<dobey> Sweevo: what kind of CPU do you have?
<dobey> 4-core intel? :)
<Sweevo> No - it's a netbook running an AMD Sempron 210U
<dobey> oh, interesting
<Sweevo> dobey: interesting in a good or bad way? ;)
<dobey> Sweevo: interesting, in that i would expect it to take 100% cpu (like it is on most machines)
<dobey> unless it was on a multi-core :)
<Sweevo> dobey: well I guess I'm just lucky :) can't wait to get the update, I'm missing using UbuntuOne :(
<dobey> yep, there are lots of other things we are trying to get done today as well, for the lucid beta2 freeze
<Sweevo> dobey: That's good to hear, I'll leave you to it - thanks for the help/advice
<LaserJock> dobey: how do you stop desktopcouch? I can't find anything
<dobey> LaserJock: /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-{start,stop}
<LaserJock> dobey: ok, trying once again
<dobey> LaserJock: i probably don't know enough about desktopcouch to solve your issue though. was just telling you how i would go about debugging it :)
<LaserJock> it's helpful anyway
<LaserJock> couchdb is kind of a pain that way
<LaserJock> dobey: well, it's different this time it seems
<LaserJock> now I get *no* accounts rather than recreation of all accounts :-)
<dobey> well
<dobey> that's what you wanted
<LaserJock> well, as in I can now not add accounts
<LaserJock> which was sort of unexpected, but probably a gwibber bug and not a desktopcouch one
<dobey> ah
<LaserJock> weird, so the gwibber preferences DB keeps growing
<LaserJock> even though I'm not changing preferences
<LaserJock> but the accounts DB has nothing in it
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<CardinalFang> LaserJock, Growing how?  What are you measuring?
<LaserJock> the file size
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<CardinalFang> LaserJock, what about revision ids?  Are those growing?
<CardinalFang> ...incrementing?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> so all I'm trying to do is set up gwibber accounts
<LaserJock> and gwibber-preferences DB is gaining revisions and gwibber-accounts and gwibber-messages are not :-)
<dobey> LaserJock: check your keyring?
<LaserJock> hmm, how do I do that?
<dobey> Accessories->Passwords & Encryption Keys
<LaserJock> ok, I see a few Desktop Couch entries
<LaserJock> should I delete them?
<rye> LaserJock, are you running lucid now?
<LaserJock> yeah
<rye> LaserJock, could you please check the CPU usage by your processes? Is there anything weird right now?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> ok, so every time I open gwibber I'm getting a new gwibber_preferences DB revision, but nothing else
<LaserJock> bah, this is so silly, I hate having everything in these databases :(
<CardinalFang> LaserJock, I agree that using those databases for even storing messages was overkill.  Account information, I totally get.
<dobey> CardinalFang: account information belongs in the keyring.
<dobey> that is in fact, what a keyring is supposed to be for :)
<CardinalFang> Yeah.
<nhaines> Using desktop-couch to store messages for Gwibber allows Gwibber to start instantly and have access to some message history even when you're offline.
<nhaines> So that's the idea there.  :)
<dobey> yeah, out of all the things gwibber stores in couch, messages makes the most sense to me
<LaserJock> dobey: except I think it's making gwibber's startup time quite long
<LaserJock> that's what I'm trying to track down
<LaserJock> I wish we had a couch-less backend to compare with
<dobey> LaserJock: afaik, gwibber's start-up time has always been pretty long
<LaserJock> yeah, but for me it keep getting longer
<LaserJock> so I'm trying to figure out why
<LaserJock> so the first thing was to try to see if it's a DB issue perhaps
<dobey> i wonder if gwibber is calling stuff synchronously
<tcole> mbarnett: ping
<tcole> er, wrong channel
<dobey> heh
<LaserJock> well, a reboot was no help :(
#ubuntuone 2010-03-31
<jmuniz> honk
<jmuniz> anyone around that can help me with a music purchase problem?
<jmuniz> hello?
<jmuniz> honk. Anyone around that can help with a music store problem.
<jmuniz> ?
<spm> jmuniz: unf not; I'd suspect they're all asleep atm. Your best bet right now, would be to add a question request via https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+addquestion
<jmuniz> @spm thanks for the tip... I'll try that
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye:  hows your paperwork coming for UDS?
<rye> duanedesign, still phase #2 - submitted, got some calls from embassy but haven't heard from them since Friday :(
<rye> duanedesign, the first call was "What is Ubuntu company?" and the second was "Why Canonial wants to do this in Belgium". I believe they are now doing some background checks... Or forgot about my application completely
<duanedesign> rye: I had bad luck getting to the last UDS. Hopefully the next on in the states things will go better.:)
<rye> Result: An error window pops up for less than a second and
<rye> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log contains the following:
<rye> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/552124
<rye> hmmm
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552124 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-login errors after retrieving valid token" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ukev> Hi
<ukev> I filled a bug three month ago, it was fixed two month ago, but is now present again. I added a comment to the bugreport but got no response. Should I reopen the closed bug?
<ukev> (Bug #505702)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505702 in ubuntuone-client "Tomboy can not sync anymore with ubuntu one" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505702
<rye> ukev, hi, do you have the access to the notes via the web interface?
<ukev> yes, the notes are listed and I can read them clicking on the title, I did not try to modify them
<rye> ukev, ok, could you please run the following script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/tomboy-recovery.py - that should print the names of the notes that are blank locally.
<ukev> rye, before that I think I should tell you, what happended on my last "working" sync
<rye> ukev, if possible, could you please pastebin the output of that script (it may print the titles of the notes, so please check whether there is some sensitive info for you before pastebining)
<rye> ukev, hm... continue
<ukev> I'm using 2 computers, my laptop and my desktop. And on my last sync on the desktop to ubuntu one it renamed a lot of notes to "note_title (old)" with the original content but also creates a new empty note with the "note_title", after that I was able to sync my laptop a for few days (which didn't clear my notes)
<ukev> so I guess I have a lot of empty notes on my desktop but not on my laptop
<rye> ukev, hm, when was the last desktop sync?
<ukev> on 18th february
<rye> ukev, i believe that was bug #524339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524339 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy notes are blank after sync" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524339
<rye> ukev, which is now fixed though, ok. But if there is at least one blank note (i.e. w/o content) then that's what is breaking the web ui
<ukev> ok, but the web ui is working
<rye> ukev, not web ui, but Tomboy sync
<ukev> ok
<rye> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status - bug #538140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538140 in ubuntuone-servers "Blank note content in HTML format causes server oops during HTML to TomboyXML conversion" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538140
<ukev> I just run your script, it processed 131 notes and then raised an exception
<rye> ukev, hm?
<rye> ukev, /me wants to know what's the exception
<ukev> yes, I'm just preparing the output for pastebin
<rye> ukev, by "processed" you mean "bumped" the revision?
<ukev> yes
<ukev> here it is http://pastebin.com/ftBtTJGj
<ukev> should I also run the script on my laptop?
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Good morning.  Just wanted to check-in to see if you need me to do any tests for you?
<ukev> rye, it run without exception on my laptop and processed 6 notes
<vds> PaulGit: not yet, I'm still fixing a problem with "perceived" data loss
<vds> PaulGit: but I went trough the logs
<PaulGit> vds:Did the logs show you what you needed?
<vds> PaulGit: not really, I'll get the logs form the server to do some comparison
<vds> PaulGit: thanks a lot for your patience
<rye> ukev, hm, may I have a look at the exception?
<rye> ukev, from desktop?
<ukev> rye, the exception is at the end of the pastebin I've posted (http://pastebin.com/ftBtTJGj)
<ukev> rye, did you get any cognitions
<rye> ukev, well, your notes are in HTML and some of them are blank, could you please check the notes that are mentioned on your laptop via the web interface?
<rye> ukev, I haven't came up with the automatic tool to process them on the server side yet ;(
<rye> :(
<ukev> yes, they are all right on the web interface and I copied the content back to my local tomboy that there are now no empty notes anymore, tomboy-recovery.py doesn't produce any output now
<ukev> (formatting of my notes were lost)
<rye> anybody against me start doing ubuntu-bugpatterns for ubuntuone-client?
<rye> ukev, hm, ok, is the sync ok now?
<ukev> now, but I have 3 empty notes on the web ui at the moment, how can I delete them?
<ukev> now=no, sorry :)
<rye> ukev, there is a trash can displayed when you click on the note title
<rye> grrr, we can not do proper bug matching
<ukev> oh, on the list side, sorry - overlooked that
<rye> we need to have oauth-login.log, syncdaemon-exceptions.log sent not via their standard paths but via some pre-defined keys, i.e. OAuthLoginLog or SyncdaemonExceptionsLog
<ukev> rye, there is a bug on the webui that prevents deleting notes with long names: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2634187/bugs/tomboy/can_not_delete_note_with_web_ui.png
<ukev> so I can not delete that empty note
<rye> ukev, hm, it might be even non-filed so far :(
<rye> ukev, ok, could you please add some minimal content to such note then please
<ukev> I want to delete the second entry, but the icon is dropped down to the 3rd, and the mouse over the icon gets the link from the 3rd note
<ukev> No, I renamed that note to a shorter title and then deleted it :)
<ukev> but syncing still does not work, I opened all reported notes (reported by tomboy-recovery.py in multiple passes) and non of them is now empty, either I filled them with content or deleted them
<ukev> I checked them 3 times to be sure
<ukev> One reported note doesn't exist on the web ui: in german its "Neue Notizbuchvorlage" that mean a model for a new note
<ukev> I also noticed that there are a few notes without correct formatting, e.g. the word "network" is not linked to the network note in this note
<ukev> (maybe "template for new note" would be a better translation instead of "model")
<rye> ukev, bug #552501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552501 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot remove a note with long title - Trash can runs away" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552501
<rye> grrr
<ukev> just was filling the same :)
<rye> ukev, ok, the one with "Neue Notizbuchvorlage" - do you see the UUID of the note?
<rye> ukev, ah, sorry, I spotted this once but added to my TODO list of bugs to report :)
<ukev> no problem, I was a bit slower so I did not submit it ;)
<jmuniz> hello. i purchased an album through the store and it shows up in the web ui, but it doesn't download to the .ubuntuone folder. any ideas? synchd is connected and its been about 7 hours
<ukev> yes I have the uuid
<rye>     attach_file_if_exists(report, path, key=None)
<rye> ukev, could you please visit this note as https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/edit/$UUID ?
<rye> apport hooks are so simple but we broke the Key part. Not good. Fixing that right now
<ukev> rye, yes, I opened it, should I add some content? isn't it normal that note templates are empty?
<rye> ukev, yes, that's normal, but with lucid beta2 approaching the developers are a little bit loaded with other tasks :(
<ukev> yes, I can imagine that :)
<rye> ukev, I have reported 5+ note bugs so far, waiting for them to fix that. I gathered those that cause OOPS here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<ukev> so I should add some content to the template now?
<rye> ukev, yes, please
<ukev> great - working now :) - thanks a lot!
<jmuniz> anyone?
<ukev> jmuniz, sorry, did not try music store :(
<ukev> rye, whats now with my desktop, how can I "reset" it?
<jmuniz> ok. does anyone know when people file in #u1msbeta... I've been trying there for awhile
<rye> aquarius, ^
<jmuniz> also: the ubuntu one music store link in rhythmbox is directing to the generic 7digital store instead of the ubuntu branded one, so I can't look up my downloads
<rye> ukev, hmm, in case there are blank notes locally on your desktop then their sync will cause the same issue as before, the fastest way is to create a backup of your desktop notes and reset tomboy sync settings
<rye> ukev, the longer one is to find the blank notes that are on your desktop machine and add some content. Subsequent syncs will not break the notes then
<ukev> I doesn't need my desktop notes because there are outdated and a lot of the are corrupt (because of the 18. february bug), so I just want to drop them and take the ones from laptop
<ukev> But I don't want to just delete all notes, because I'm afraid that tomboy thinks the deleted are the new one (because of newer delete date) and delete all my notes from ubuntu one
<ukev> So just exit tomboy and delete ~/.local/share/tomboy ?
<rye> ukev, first - I'd remove the tomboy association with ubuntuone - Tomboy Preferences / Synchronization
<rye> ukev, and then I would remove tomboy notes from the corresponding directory (but I would also create a backup, just in case)
<rye> I need to crash ubuntuone client now
<rye> 1.1.4
<rye> any suggestions?
<ukev> hm, it copied my old notes back, so I guess I should remove ~/.tomboy/ too
<rye> ukev, ah, yes, tomboy migrated from .tomboy to .local/share/tomboy
<ukev> yes
<ukev> ok, now I have a fresh tomboy, I'm just hoping that it want sync the fresh "Starte Here" Note to ubuntu one and overwrite my own
<ukev> want= won't :)
<rye> ukev, hm, they would probably have different UUIDs, so they will conflict in terms of names
<ukev> ok, I will try in 30 minutes
<aquarius> jmuniz, hi
<jmuniz> hello
<aquarius> jmuniz, you were looking for Music Store help?
<jmuniz> yes pls.!
<jmuniz> I bought an album yesterday
<jmuniz> it has started to download to the web ui, but won't load into the client
<jmuniz> i.e. the desktop
<jmuniz> and now the music store link in the player points to the 7digital site instead so I can't see the downloads at lall
<jmuniz> by other synching is fine
<jmuniz> *my
<aquarius> jmuniz, OK. First step: can you quit Rhythmbox and restart it, and then go to the music store and then to My Downloads, please?
<aquarius> jmuniz, just in case it's got a bit confused
<jmuniz> sure. thank you so much
<duanedesign> darn. Launchpad down for the next two hours.
<jmuniz> got it
<jmuniz> Its still says Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage
<aquarius> OK. Has that file actually transferred to your Ubuntu One storage? (that is, is it available in the web interface?)
<jmuniz> It shows up on the web UI.
<aquarius> OK. Does the song have an apostrophe in its name?
<jmuniz> Also, it shows that it is trying to download songs that have already been downloaded
<jmuniz> I'd have to check it is an opera album so there are 78 downloads, but I can confirm that the first ten don't have an apostrophe
<aquarius> what about accented (non-English) characters?
<jmuniz> I'm checking, but the first two pages don't have accented characters
<aquarius> OK. Can you give me the name of one of the songs which are in the web interface but aren't downloading, so that I can check the logs?
<jmuniz> sure hold on let me cut'n'paste to be safe
<jmuniz> The Barber of Seville - Comic opera in two acts [first half]: Act I Scene 1 - Piano, pianissimo, senzar parlar (Fiorello, Musicians, Count).mp3
<jmuniz> just downloaded it straight off u1
<aquarius> cool choice of music. :)
<jmuniz> thanks. it was an amazing deal
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, hi.  Do we have time to make a new desktopcouch package or release?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, those last three patches in trunk, in addition to the pending one you've already included, are important.
<aquarius> jmuniz, I think you're being bitten by a known bug.
<jmuniz> Great! At least it is something I can follow!
<aquarius> jmuniz, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/546726 - the bug is fixed in development, but the fix has not yet been deployed to production.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546726 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Songs with accented characters or apostrophes in the name don't download" [High,In progress]
<aquarius> jmuniz, your music should still download, and become available in Rhythmbox (if you look in your music library). Has that happened?
<jmuniz> nope.
<aquarius> ok; may not be that bug, may be a different bug :)
<aquarius> if the music is in the web UI but not on your local machine, then the problem is with the file sync part of the music store, so let's investigate that.
<aquarius> jmuniz, can you start a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and say: u1sdtool -s
<aquarius> jmuniz, and then add the result to paste.ubuntu.com so I can see it
<jmuniz> got it.
<jmuniz> will plain text preserve the formating, or should I use python?
<jmuniz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407004/
<jmuniz> nevermind, just checked it
<jmuniz> the tabs stayed
<aquarius> jmuniz, ok. and, just to confirm, there are no Barber of Seville files in the folder "$HOME/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One"?
<jmuniz> let me confirm one more time.
<jmuniz> nope. just the first album I bought
<ukev> rye, thank you *very very* much, tomboy is now syncing right again :)!
<ukev> Is there any progress on getting tomboy sync with ubuntu one on other distributions?
<rye> ukev, hm, I believe that the REST api for tomboy sync is pretty similar on other distributions, I know some users that use Windows version of Tomboy
<rye> with Ubuntu One
<ukev> gentoo/debian would be enough :)
<aquarius> jmuniz, OK. it sounds like syncdaemon isn't syncing your files. Next step is to disconnect and reconnect. Since you have a terminal open, try "u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c"
<jmuniz> ok
<jmuniz> its doing a server_rescan
<jmuniz> Ok. This is interesting. The files that the keep downloading from the first album have conflict files attached to them...
<jmuniz> should it have started to sync the music yet?
<jmuniz> Ok. Its Idle now, just calling current_downloads and the music hasn't come in.
<jmuniz> hello?
<rye> jmuniz, reading the backlog..
<jmuniz> cool.
<rye> jmuniz, could you please pastebin the contents of your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<jmuniz> one sec.
<jmuniz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/407039/
<rye> nessita, regarding NickL non-downloadable files, it looks like jmuniz has the same issue, no trace of anything that would make syncdaemon want to download the files from .ubuntuone/Purchased* UDF
<nessita> rye: wow
<nessita> jmuniz: hi again :-)
<nessita> jmuniz: can I ask you a few data to start debugging?
<rye> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/407039/ - syncdaemon.log
<jmuniz> hello!
<nessita> jmuniz: hey there. Could you please tell me when did you purchase the songs?
<jmuniz> the album that won't download was yesterday.
<facundobatista> jmuniz, which song did you purchase?
<nessita> jmuniz: ok, but you had purchased songs before and they downloaded?
<jmuniz> yes.
<jmuniz> but two of the files from the first album keep re-downloading. one sec for the album title
<jmuniz> Rossini: The Barder of Seville - Comic opera in two acts
<facundobatista> oh, the Great Rossini!
<jmuniz> Yes!
<facundobatista> jmuniz, we have a game character that is called Great Grossini :)
<facundobatista> jmuniz, almost!
<jmuniz> :)
<nessita> jmuniz: question: between the purchase of the songs, and today, did you restarted the ubuntuone client?
<nessita> jmuniz: is not like you should it, I just wanna know
<jmuniz> Yes.
<facundobatista> jmuniz, did you touch the songs? like editing the mp3 fields? or fixing internal song metadata?
<nessita> jmuniz: and, whenever you get a few minutes, would you please compress the log folder and send it to me?
<nessita> jmuniz: navigate to ~/.cache/ubuntuone and right click over the log folder -> compress
<jmuniz> The first album I know I couldn't have cause they didn't come in yet. The first album I looked up the song lyrics but I think RB keeps that in a seperate folder and manages that internally.
<jmuniz> Sorry, the second (non-downloading album) I couldn't...
<jmuniz> I'll compress now
<facundobatista> jmuniz, RB is rhythmbox?
<jmuniz> yes. sorry
<jmuniz> where should I send log folder?
<nessita> jmuniz: natalia.bidart@canonical.com
<nessita> jmuniz: after that, could you please paste the output of: aptitude show ubuntuone-client ?
<jmuniz> one sec
<nessita> sure
<jmuniz> email sent; paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407055/
<nessita> jmuniz: got the logs!
<jmuniz> sweet
<nessita> jmuniz: ok, now, could you please the output of: ls -la /home/jose/.ubuntuone/* ?
<nessita> jmuniz: I'll be looking at log files in the mean time
<facundobatista> jmuniz, you only opened the files with RB? to play them? or fixed tags?
<jmuniz> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407056/
<jmuniz> only played on RB
<jmuniz> except for the lyrics
<facundobatista> jmuniz, tell me about the lyrics (I don't use RB)
<jmuniz> there is a plugin to get lyrics to a song. it makes searchs the net and downloads the lyrics to a file and associates the mp3 file with the lyric, I'm pretty sure it doesn't mess witht he ID tag, but I don't know for sure
<nessita> jmuniz: question about the logs. Did you remove any file inside the log folder?
<nessita> jmuniz: I was hoping to find older logs files in there, and there are only logs for today
<jmuniz> no I didn't.
<jmuniz> But thats weird, cause I've seen older logs before.
<jmuniz> hold on let em look at the directory
<CardinalFang> Yay, launchpad.
<jmuniz> nope. no older logs, and the nothing in the trash
<rye> CardinalFang, "yay, launchpad" != "launchpad is up" ?
<nessita> jmuniz: ok, thank you
<CardinalFang> rye, at least bazaar.l is/was.
<rye> CardinalFang, looks like it has not been brought up completely, bzr changes do not show up on the web
<CardinalFang> Oh, the web is probably still broken.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, hi hi!
<beuno> rye, it will take a while for the branch scanner to catch up
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, please take note of a debdiff I emailed to you that fixes four problems with desktopcouch.  Only one is critical, but the others are pretty bad.
<rye> any objections regarding creating apport bugpattern for outdated client version (e.g. version that is installed by default in karmic) as ubuntuone-client.xml ?
<jmuniz> I have to go & teach soon, any suggestions before I leave?
<nessita> jmuniz: nopes, sorry, we're analizing the logs
<rye> no objections, pushing lp branch..
<nessita> jmuniz: and I particularly am having a lot of net issues
<nessita> jmuniz: I'll write you any news
<jmuniz> Cool. I understand the process, I'll get back to it when I'm finished with office hours. You've been so helpful!
<rye> timestamp: Wed 2010-03-31 17:17:17 +0300
<rye> wow
<kenvandine> hey CardinalFang
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, great!
<rye> ok, has somebody got outdated ubuntuone-client? i.e. 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 ?
 * rye is testing first bugpattern
<CardinalFang> rye, "tesdrive" for karmic?
<CardinalFang> rye, is your network metered there?
<rye> CardinalFang, heh, i have all ubuntu releases ISOs here, so I have it already up and running
<rye> CardinalFang, nope
<CardinalFang> rye, I haven't said it before, but you're pretty great.  I'm glad you're with us.
<rye> hmmm
<rye> anybody experiencing some issues logging to SSO account?
<joshuahoover1> rye: i just logged in
<joshuahoover1> rye: are you getting an error?
<rye> phew, i believe my 2 lp accounts and 5 sso-based having different passwords are not that great for memory :)
<rye> woo hoo
<rye> it does not allow duplicated bug report submission now!
<rye> awesome
<pgraner> rye: statik pointed me at you to help me debug a non working U1 setup... got a few mins? I'm hoping its stupid user error
<rye> CardinalFang, thanks, ^_^
<rye> pgraner, ready to battle :)
<pgraner> rye: I followed the guide here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778  I did all the steps and the test file is not syncing
<rye> I hope that people won't start to file bugs that say that they cannot file a bug because apport says that the bug is already known
<rye> pgraner, what is the client version?
<pgraner> rye: latest lucid updated today
<rye> pgraner, ok, what does u1sdtool --status say now?
<pgraner> pgraner@desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<pgraner> State: READY
<pgraner>     connection: Not User With Network
<pgraner>     description: ready to connect
<pgraner>     is_connected: False
<pgraner>     is_error: False
<pgraner>     is_online: False
<pgraner>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> pgraner, you need to connect it, u1sdtool --connect
 * rye is ready to start fighting : 	[Bug 552331] [NEW] package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.3 r409-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client 0:1.1.1 r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552331 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.3 r409-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ... (dup-of: 528203)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528203 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ..." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528203
<pgraner> rye: ok says it connected now
<pgraner> rye: says is_online: False
<rye> pgraner, hm, what's u1sdtool --status, again?
<PaiSand> do a u1sdtool --start
<PaiSand> and is_online should be true
<pgraner> rye: now is_online is True
<PaiSand> now, the problem I have is that it sync the folders but not the files inside.
<pgraner> rye: still no sync the file is only 43.3kb
<rye> PaiSand, the folders are in metadata queue, the files are in content queue, see u1sdtool --waiting-meta and u1sdtool --waiting-content
<rye> 2 bugs bugpattern'ed, more to come... :)
<PaiSand> yes, it shows the info about all the files, but still shows 0 uploads (--current-transfers)
<PaiSand> on --waiting-content I see the node-id but the share_id has no content (share_id='')
<PaiSand> same on the other, share_id=None
<PaiSand> is that correct? or there is a problem?
<pgraner> rye: still nothing on the server yet and --waiting-content shows it there. How do I kick it to transfer
<rye> dobey, re https://launchpad.net/~rye/ubuntuone-client/add-apport-keys/+merge/22537 - u1-prefs.log is in the same directory as other logs?
<dobey> rye: yes
<rye> ok
<rye> pgraner, what's the current status - u1sdtool --status - I am interested in queues
<pgraner> pgraner@desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<pgraner> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<pgraner>     connection: With User With Network
<pgraner>     description: processing queues
<pgraner>     is_connected: True
<pgraner>     is_error: False
<pgraner>     is_online: True
<pgraner>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<pgraner> rye ^^^
<pgraner> rye: still nothing... I have directories in my Shared Folders but no files
<rye> pgraner, hm, it is processing queues, but it looks like it does not work fast enough
<pgraner> rye: --current-transfers shows 0 for both
<rye> dobey, u1_prefs_log == UbuntuOnePreferencesLog ?
<dobey> sure
<beuno> ok, who here wants to test ubuntu one phone contact syncing?
<pgraner> rye: still nothing transferring ... no what?
<pgraner> s/no/now/
<rye> pgraner, could you please pastebin your syncdaemon.log ? ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, got the debdiff... any reason you aren't doing a release?
<pgraner> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407119/
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I will once aq's branch (you've already included) lands.  Tarmac doesn't like it.  Don't know why yet.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, any eta?
<rye> verterok, facundobatista - could somebody please check what's happening with pgraner's syncdaemon - http://paste.ubuntu.com/407119/ - it does not want to advance through the queue
<verterok> rye, pgraner: hi
<pgraner> verterok: hey
<verterok> pgraner: could you run: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata && u1sdtool --waiting-content
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I've delayed other stuff to get this ready.  Chipaca wants my head already.  Do you need a release very badly?
<verterok> rye: looking at the logs, looks like a Query is running
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, nah... this is probably fine
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, any of those patches fix those crashers?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, I'll have a release probably Friday, fwiw.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, yes, the GUI-in-main-thread fixes the SEGVs.
<kenvandine> excellent
<pgraner> verterok: --waiting-metadata http://paste.ubuntu.com/407122/
<CardinalFang> It would probably make get_port-through-dbus work and make Gwibber non-crashy, but that's too late for Lucid, I think.
<pgraner> verterok: --waiting-content http://paste.ubuntu.com/407123/
<verterok> pgraner: yeap, look like a Query is running, or got stuck...this is weird
<pgraner> verterok: this happens on two lucid boxes
<verterok> pgraner: migth be a server issue/slowness
<pgraner> verterok: I've had this issue for days, I find the server slowness hard to believe, I've done the purge U1 process several times and each time I get the same result
<verterok> pgraner: oh
<verterok> pgraner: let me check server logs
<verterok> pgraner: so, it might be a server bug, as it's never sending a response for the Query currently running
<verterok> gimme a few minutes, I need to digg the logs
<pgraner> verterok: ack
<verterok> pgraner: what's your sso id/url?
<pgraner> verterok: pgraner@canonical.com is that what you were looking for?
<verterok> pgraner: hmm, no. let me check with our account guru ;)
<verterok> pgraner: I was enlighted, I was asking for you open id url
<pgraner> verterok: ok one sec
<verterok> pgraner: nm, I got it :)
<pgraner> verterok: cool
<nessita> NickL: ping
<nessita> NickL: did you finally get your songs downloaded?
<verterok> pgraner: could you confirm that your openid is one of: https://login.launchpad.net/+id/Bbs3tsX, https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/Bbs3tsX
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi.  Didn't we talk about MergableList becoming empty?  What happened with it?
<CardinalFang> mandel, thisfred asks about it.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: eh no, this is yet another issue:
<thisfred> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/552646
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552646 in desktopcouch "MergeableList.remove() and pop() do not remove keys from _order" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: easily fixed though, I may do so over "lunch"
<pgraner> verterok: yep that looks like mine
<verterok> pgraner: hmm, ok. I can't find a single log referencing your openid or launchpad username, which is weird
<pgraner> verterok: I have to run, I'll have all day tomorrow to work thru this, will you be around?
<verterok> pgraner: I'll off, national holiday :/
<verterok> pgraner: I'll keep digging, and let rye know of any update
<pgraner> verterok: ok, thx
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to get Ubuntu One started anymore.  I start it via System>Preferences>Ubuntu One or from the cl with ubuntuone-preferences and nothing seems to happen except extremely high cpu usage for a task called ubuntuone-login.  This is in 10.04 Beta.
<PaiSand> Bookman, check on the system monitor if it is ubuntuone or if it is another process the one using that high cpu %
<Bookman> It is ubuntuone-login
<PaiSand> and there is only 1 instanse?
<Bookman> One that is at the top of the list when sorted by cpu usage
<PaiSand> kill it and start it again
<Bookman> I've done that 10 times.  I even left it on last night for 3 hours to see if it would clear itself.  Nope, still very high cpu usage and no connection
<PaiSand> I had that problem with some process from that ugly e-mail client Ubuntu comes bundled, so I deleted that and now all works fine
<PaiSand> except that I still can't mange to sync UbuntuONe
<Bookman> yeah, Ubuntuone is a pain....Always has been.
<Bookman> Problem is no feedback at all.  No errors, just extreme cpu usage.
<PaiSand> mmm
<PaiSand> I am using 10.04 and never got that high cpu usage
<PaiSand> not on Ubuntu one
<Bookman> Actually, it happened on a 9.10 installation this morning as well.
<rye> Bookman,  bug #530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<Bookman> rye, normally I see that error when using evolution and trying to sync calendars with a remote server.  But the process is actually named gvfs-ftp.  The process list is not showing the process as being gvfs.  It is ubuntuone-login
<rye> dobey, around?
<Bookman> I think I'm actually subscribed to the other bug though!
<rye> Bookman, there is some problem with gnome-keyring and other applications, e.g. desktopcouch-service, ubuntuone-login, gvfsd-*
<rye> CardinalFang, around?
<Bookman> Ah, so this is a widespread problem?
<CardinalFang> rye, Yes.  Unless you have a problem for me, then ^W^W^W^W^W^W^W^W^W
<rye> CardinalFang, the bug with high CPU usage related to gnome-keyring - is it fixed centrally in gnome-keyring or every application needs to adjust for it?
<CardinalFang> rye, I am pretty sure it has to be fixed in gnome-keyring only.  I haven't looked in the last few hours to see if there's progress on it.
<mandel> CardinalFang, hello, so what is the problem with MergeableLists???
<CardinalFang> mandel, not as much as I thought.  th-sfred found a problem with the key ordering items.  He will have a patch soon, he says, and then we can tell.
<CardinalFang> mandel, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/552646
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552646 in desktopcouch "MergeableList.remove() and pop() do not remove keys from _order" [Medium,Triaged]
<rye> Bookman, it looks like it is a widespread one, but I have nothing except of the bug report to base my assumptions on :(
<CardinalFang> mandel, I thought it was something else.  I remember (I think) us working on something near that, so I wanted to make sure he wasn't solving a problem we had fixed but not yet merged.
<Bookman> rye, no problem!  Thanks for the response.  I'll wait a couple of updates to see what happens.
<mandel> CardinalFang, no, we had an issue with the fact that a MergeableList cannot be empty
<CardinalFang> mandel, right, which we discovered after we found we couldn't remove items from it, iirc.
<CardinalFang> Or, I'm crazy and I was talking to my dog that day instead.
<mandel> CardinalFang, unless the dog is spanish and has a beard
<dobey> rye: hi
<mandel> what i do not understand is his remark (I might be missing something)
<CardinalFang> No, she is german, but she does have a beard.  She also smells better than you do.
<rye> dobey, hi, i have the question regarding bug #530605 - - is it fixed centrally in gnome-keyring or every application needs to adjust for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<mandel> CardinalFang, that was because in Dallas we eat too much TexMex, I usually smeel better ;)
<dobey> rye: i fixed what was causing it to break in ubuntuone. it can probably be fixed by both ends independently
<mandel> CardinalFang, anyways, what doe thisfred mean with uuids are left hanging there?
<rye> dobey, hm.. any tiiiny insight about what was wrong?
<CardinalFang> mandel, I don't know yet.  I think he'll suggest a patch in the next few hours.  That will tell us.
<thisfred> mandel: so when we remove an item from a mergeable list, we should also remove its uuid key from the _order list
<dobey> rye: i guess libgnome-keyring does something with threads now
<dobey> rye: so calling it from within a thread would cause the hang
<thisfred> mandel: I'll have a branch soon
<CardinalFang> dobey, rye, yes some thread init stuff, iirc.  It seems wonky in a library, if you ask me.
<rye> dobey, aha, so apps that do not use threads are not affected.. hmm
<dobey> CardinalFang: it really shouldn't matter. the breakage just shows that the library doesn't get it right. :)
<thisfred> ok, I guess I'll break for lunch now, and create the branch
<mandel> thisfred, uh, good catch! let me know when ever you've got the branch
<thisfred> mandel, CardinalFang: I'm full of shinola: the remove and pop methods go through the API, and remove the uuids correctly. The error we saw on the server may have been because desktopcouch is not at trunk there or something else. The bug is invalid in any case.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I'm relieved.  I was pretty sure we handled them, but it was possible you found something else.  :)
<thisfred> yeah. There still may be, but the code for those two methods looks fine, I should have looked deeper before I reported
<CardinalFang> (thisfred, "shinola"?  Is Virginia creeping into your vocabulary?)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: It is dangerously close :)
<thisfred> vds: by any chance can you reproduce those three lines that gave the remove x error?
<vds> thisfred: I can try
<thisfred> vds: I'd like to see if I can reproduce the error on trunk of d-c
<vds> thisfred: yep
<thisfred> CardinalFang: mandel: i have confirmed my bug report was 100% bogus: The way we managed to break the record was by not using the API at all, which serves us right. No issues (related to this) in desktopcouch exist
<mandel> thisfred, well, I suppose that are great news... I was wondering what could be the problem since del sel[index] was used
<CardinalFang> thisfred, rgr.  Thank you.
<thisfred> The only improvement I can imagine is making the Record constructor check the dictionary it gets even stricter
<thisfred> mandel: yeah, you're absolutely right. I totally jumped to the wrong conclusion without looking at the code
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I like bug reports.  Just a few words will do.
<thisfred> yeah, I'll need to think about it a bit though. It's definitely not lucid urgent
<thisfred> people have to try to break stuff, and then, as aquarius would say, they get to keep both pieces
<mandel> thisfred, lol or he will give an example with AC/DC :P
<thisfred> that should be AC%2FDC, or couch will break ;)
<lamalex> Can I sync things from other folders into U1 yet? Was that featured delivered?
<beuno> lamalex, yes you can
<beuno> I *think* there isn't a UI for it yet
<beuno> not sure
<beuno> dobey would be sure
<lamalex> beuno: can I just symlink?
<beuno> lamalex, no, you mark a dir as synceable
<dobey> huh?
<lamalex> ah, is there a cli command for that if no ui?
<dobey> there is ui
<beuno> there is!
<beuno> on lucid
<beuno> right-click: sync with u1
<lamalex> hm how did i miss that
<lamalex> hey there it!
<lamalex> how about that
<beuno> I missed it as well, and I work here  :)
<lamalex> haha
<lamalex> hmm there's no feedback.. i guess to tell if it works I just go to the wbe?
<beuno> that would be my guess
<mandel> is there an API for Ubuntu One in python?
<mandel> I'd like to share dir with contacts knowing their email etc..
<CardinalFang> mandel,  $ u1sdtool --help  # may get you far
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok, cheers
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, did you see, we want to split that #2 patch and keep part of it?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, no... i didn't
<kenvandine> i uploaded it with #2
<kenvandine> just send me an updated one and i will upload that
<kenvandine> after testing :)
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, okay.  How much time do I have?
<kenvandine> i gotta take the kids to tennis in 4 minutes :)
<kenvandine> but i will be back tonight
<kenvandine> if you send it to me, i can likely get it uploaded tonight
<CardinalFang> I have to go get mine in 10.  I can be back in a few hours.
<kenvandine> ok
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, okay.  I hope to have a patch to you in +5 hours.
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, fwiw, the problem is in put_records_batch() .  We must not include _id and _rev in the data we try to put.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<trothigar> Hi, the ubuntuone music store seems to have frozen in the middle of an album download. Only half of the album has been downloaded. Is this a known problem?
<facundobatista> trothigar, downloaded into what?
<trothigar> facundobatista, rhythmbox and ubuntuone.
<facundobatista> trothigar, I'm not used to that interface, how do you see the download progress?
<trothigar> facundobatista,  in the musicstore in rhythmbox there is a download progress bar for each track. All the tracks that haven't been downloaded are stuck on 0% except one which is stuck at the stage before. http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/5682/screenshotgleecastleano.png
<facundobatista> trothigar, thanks!
<trothigar> facundobatista, I'm going offline for 2 minutes.
<trothigar> facundobatisa: back online
<facundobatista> trothigar, do you see what you purchased through the ubuntuone web files ui?
<trothigar> facundobatista: only the ones which have also been transferred to my computer
<facundobatista> trothigar, ok, so we're aware of this issue
<facundobatista> trothigar, we're experiencing some problems with songs transfers into the DB
<facundobatista> trothigar, you'll eventually get the files, don't worry
<trothigar> facundobasta: I have them now thankyou :)
#ubuntuone 2010-04-01
<Technoviking> anyway to make U1 sync files automatic after login?
<Chipaca> Technoviking: yes: update :)
<Chipaca> Technoviking: it was fixed a couple of hours ago
<duanedesign> Chipaca: that is nightlies right?
<duanedesign> aha, ,looks like it. Awesome!
<dr_spork> honk
<kermiac> hi, could conflict files be created due to a user un-registering u1 & re-registering without manually deleting the token in seahorse? (i.e due to bug 545506)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545506 in ubuntuone-client "Removing computer from account doesn't delete ubuntuone token" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545506
<kermiac> OP's problem is now fixed, just wondering if Ishould dupe it against 545506?
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> i saw gmail notifications coming up, i was wondering who was working on bugs :)
<kermiac> only me, lol   any idea about ^^  ?    bug 550987
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550987 in ubuntuone-client "no synchronisation, upload attempts produce conflicts, no download" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550987
<kermiac> OP's prob is now fixed, but I think it would probably be a dupe
<duanedesign> kermiac: i would say it is not a dupe of bug  5[4]5506
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/5)
<kermiac> ok, no probs.... I'll just close it off as invalid as the issue has now been resolved & it was possibly a mixture of known bugs that the poor OP came up against. Thanks for looking :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: did I ever let you know that r_ye & I discussed the "sys_server_rescan" bugs that we talked about a couple of weeks ago?
<duanedesign> It did seem to be stuck in Standoff bug 487257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<kermiac> ok, looking :)
<kermiac> yes duanedesign that looks like a great candidate to dupe against... ty :)
<kermiac> I noticed 487257 isn't listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs   do you think it should it get added for future reference? Obviously I didn't know about that bug & I use the wiki pages as a cheat-sheet for know issues
<duanedesign> kermiac: right, i do the same thing. I am not sure what the criteria is, if any at all, for putting bugs on there
<kermiac> duanedesign: glad to see it's not only me, lol. I might see if I can catch joshua or r_ye & ask them if I'm around when they're here over the next couple of days
<duanedesign> kermiac: i think i read the scrollback on the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN but i dont remember what was decided.
<duanedesign> did we open up the bug report, or create another?
<kermiac> duanedesign: we still make new reports a dupe of 458393. "Fix Released" means it is fixed "somewhere" not neccessarily in all versions of ubuntu. In this particular case it is fixed in lucid, but not karmic, jaunty, etc
<kermiac> hey rye :) you got a sec for a quick question about getting bug 487257 added to the bugs page on the wiki?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<rye> kermiac, yup
<kermiac> duane_design & I weren't sure if there is some sort of criteria there is for adding a known bug to the wiki. We both use that page as a kind of "cheat sheet"
<kermiac> do you know if it would be ok to add that bug to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<kermiac> rye ^^
<rye> kermiac, i believe yes, I am now working on the script that would automatically mark such items as duplicates (something that should have been done long long ago but made it into ubuntuone-client only with revision r464(
<kermiac> rye: a bug pattern?
<rye> kermiac, we can not use bugpatterns properly for now, but the fix is committed now
<rye> kermiac, bug #552511 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552511 in ubuntuone-client "Apport hook should have keys properly defined for log files" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552511
<kermiac> ok, looking at ^^
<rye> kermiac, so that page is extremely helpful for that and I believe that if there are more than 10 bug reports about the same thing it should go there
<kermiac> rye: 552511 will be very useful... more log files are definately a good thing :)
<kermiac> rye: Thanks for the info on the bug wiki page. I guess anyone can add to that wiki page as long as they have a wiki account, right?
<rye> kermiac, if that can be automated... then why not?
<rye> kermiac, yup, full access for everyone :)
<kermiac> exactly... I was wondering why there didn't appear to be any bug patterns for U1 - that explains it :)
<rye> kermiac, there are already two bug patterns :)
<kermiac> rye: ok, when I get time I'll add 487257 to the wiki page
<kermiac> rye: oh, I didn't know that
<rye> kermiac, a small question regarding bugpatterns - when the bug is already filed, is it possible for apport to somehow re-check the bugpatterns database?
<rye> kermiac, something like retracer, but not for coredumps?
<kermiac> rye: hmmm.... I'm not 100% sure, but i don't think so. I know Brian Murray (bdmurray on IRC) would know for sure. I know that "bughugger" can search for dupes, but it's a manual process - you need to manually search for dupes
<kermiac> rye: https://edge.launchpad.net/bughugger
<duanedesign> rye: I am working on another bug like bug 537610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537610 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Read/write limit must be greater than 0 in ubuntuone-preferences with disabled throttling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537610
<duanedesign> The message about ValueError replaces the Devices tab info so the preferences window cannot be used to troubleshoot this error.
<rye> duanedesign, ah, I have just re-marked 3 of them as duplicates of this one...
<duanedesign> i am just making sure i understand that last sentence
<rye> duanedesign, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40820922/Schermata-Preferenze%20di%20Ubuntu%20One.png
<rye> duanedesign, no buttons for bandwidth throttling control -> preferences window cannot be used to adjust the limits
<duanedesign> ahhhh.
<duanedesign> ok
<rye> ok, script is ready and started. Hopefully lp guys won't kick me :)
<rye> well, it is just search-bugs with some tweaks for tag-less ubuntuone client
<rye> ok, it looks like it is working, adding all bug patterns from /Bugs page
<duanedesign> rye: that will be nice
<rye> duanedesign, will post the script to do all this to ubuntuone-scripts once it proves to be usable
<NickL> rye: I'm still having syncing problems, music is in my one.ubuntu.com/files, but they're not syncing locally. I ran that python script I was sent but still no joy :-(
<rye> NickL, and your client is in IDLE now, right?
<NickL> rye: It's idle State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<NickL> rye:  it said that yesterday too.
<rye> NickL, hm, working on metadata?... could you please post what "grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 1" says?
<NickL> I'm not too good with the command line so navigated to the syncdaemon file and pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407485/
<NickL> rye: ^
<NickL> rye: Just realied you gave me the command, here it is: 2010-04-01 10:36:10,902 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_METADATA  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 233; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=45041 miss=21970) ----
<rye> NickL, may i ask you to re-run that command in a minute, if "queues: metadata: 233" does not change then something is really stuck
<NickL> rye: no problem.
<rye> NickL, thanks!
<duanedesign> rye: I moved my Ubuntu One, Desktopcouch, CouchDB projects page to the ubuntu wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<duanedesign> so if you come across anyone working on anything or you have something to put on there...
<rye> ok, let the madness begin, complete scan of all apport bugs for ubuntuone-client with all bugpatterns
<\sh> rye, have fun ;)
<PaulGit> Morning all, I have just received an update to some U1 packages under Lucid, will these have the auto-connect functionality in them?  If so how does it work (does it check every so often or only when there is a change?)
<PaulGit> Gents, what version of python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol etc should I have installed under lucid because now ubuntuone-client-gnome will not install. :(
<NickL> rye: queues has reduced from 233 to 222, so I guess that's a good sign?
<rye> NickL, this is a good sign, but why is it THAT slow?
<NickL> Rye: I have no idea. I'm a millbank so we have plenty of bandwidth.
<duanedesign> PaulGit: ubuntuone-client (1.1.90-0ubuntu1) lucid  does have the autostart
<PaulGit> duanedesign: That's what I have installed, however the gnome and rythmbox integration got removed and won't install as they are expecting a different verison of ubuntuone-client maybe they will be upgraded later?  Should auto-connect work without these?  If so how does it work because it has not autoconnected.
<rye> yummy - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/revision/122
<rye> anybody against changing "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync" to "Capabilities mismatch error displayed for outdated clients with possible data loss bug"
<rye> duanedesign, ^
<rye> kermiac_, ^
<kermiac> rye: awesome work wrt the bugpattern :)
<rye> hm, ssl bugs need some more love :(
<kermiac> rye: what are you reffering to with the last comment? what is getting changed, where? (sorry half asleep - it's been a long day)
<rye> kermiac, ah, no, that was my debug output - the ssl bugs are not properly traced via bug partterns, need some adjustment but it is hard to say what exactly now, so I give the bug reports more love :)
<kermiac> ok rye, have fun mate :)
<kermiac> g'night
<rye> kermiac, good night!
<NickL> rye: the queue is still stuck at 222. 2010-04-01 12:38:10,902 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING_ON_METADATA  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 222; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=45041 miss=21970) ----
<rye> verterok, could you please check why 11 metadata queries took 2 hours ^
<duanedesign> rye: where are you changing that wording to 'Capabilities mismatch  error displayed for outdated clients with possible data loss bug
<duanedesign> rye: where are you changing that wording to 'Capabilities mismatch  error displayed....'
<duanedesign> oops
<rye> duanedesign, bug #462828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 462828 in ubuntuone-client "Files are marked for deletion on server when syncdaemon is killed during sync: Capabilities mismatch is displayed for outdated clients." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462828
<rye> duanedesign, i have appended the "capabilities mismatch" thing so that this bug report looks related to the issue clients get
<duanedesign>  yes that makes sense.
<PaulGit> duanedesign: What's the latest version of ubuntuone-client-gnome?, repos show 1.1.4 but that does not work with 1.1.90 ubuntuone-client
<jdobrien> PaulGit, hmm
<jdobrien> PaulGit, so perhaps that's why it wasn't installed when I just did a dist-upgrade
<PaulGit> jdobrien: I guess atleast I am happy it's not just a problem with my setup! ;)
<rye> Automatic duplicate finder is now starting to work, in case you are sure that the duplicate status is wrong, please ping me and assign bugpattern-invalid-duplicate tag to the bug report for bugpatterns to be readjusted
<rye> thanks!
<duanedesign> PaulGit: ubuntuone-client-gnome_1.1.90-0ubuntu1
<dobey> PaulGit: are you on 64 bit?
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> i only see i386 and armel
<duanedesign> dobey: is that correct?
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> now, of course having only some of the packages in the archive is not correct
<PaulGit> dobey: Yes, 64bit
<PaulGit> duanedesign: Thanks, looks like it has not made the 64bit repos yet...
<rye> duanedesign, https://code.launchpad.net/~rye/apport/ubuntuone-bugpatterns - ubuntuone-client.* scripts that are used to make bugpatterns work with our key-less file names
<duanedesign> rye: awesome!
<diverse_izzue> honk. ubuntuone is not working for me on lucid, can somebody help with searching errors?
<rye> diverse_izzue, yup, could you please describe the issue in more details?
<diverse_izzue> rye, sure. so first thing, is there no autostart? after logging in, i don't have an ubuntuone process running
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please check what version of ubuntuone-client you are running - apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<diverse_izzue> 1.1.90
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, could you please paste the contents of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<diverse_izzue> [bandwidth_throttling]read_limit = 0write_limit = 0on = False
<diverse_izzue> (i condensed that to one line, there were line breaks)
<fagan> aquarius: desktop couch is maxing out my cpu after the last lucid update
<fagan> that and the ubuntuone-login
<aquarius> fagan, yep. We're discussing that right now. It's not actually a desktopcouch problem; it's something to do with D-Bus and the gnome keyring, we think.
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please remove  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf - bug #537610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537610 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Read/write limit must be greater than 0 in ubuntuone-preferences with disabled throttling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537610
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what's the current best thought on the 100% CPU issue/
<aquarius> fagan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/549108
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 549108 in couchdb "Any app using couchdb hit 100% of cpu usage" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Fix libgnome-keyring0.
<diverse_izzue> rye, sure, and then?
<rye> diverse_izzue, u1sdtool --connect or use ubuntuone-preferences / MeMenu
<diverse_izzue> rye, thanks. things are improving. the ui now claims "synchronising" as opposed to "disconnected" before
<diverse_izzue> on the middle tab "devices" i have an error message, it might be the same as the bug describes, also sometihng about a value being zero
<CardinalFang> Whoa.  "top" says Chrome is taking "9999" percent of my CPU.  Take that, desktopcouch.
<rye> diverse_izzue, hm, is the error message present now?
<diverse_izzue> rye, yes
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please close preferences window and open it again?
<diverse_izzue> rye,  after i close it, apport appears, i reported that before, bug #553318)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/553318)
<diverse_izzue> after reopening, the error is the same
<rye> o_O
<rye> hm, I don't have access to that bug report
<rye> diverse_izzue, ^
<diverse_izzue> rye, changed to non-private
<rye> diverse_izzue, thanks, hm
<rye> diverse_izzue, trying to reproduce this
<diverse_izzue> rye,  great, let me know if i can help
<rye> The devices connected with your __pseronal__ cloud network are listed below???
<diverse_izzue> that's what it says, yes
<rye> joshuahoover, ^
<joshuahoover> rye: catching up...
<rye> joshuahoover, only last 3 replies
<dobey> oh ffs
 * dobey bangs his head upon his DESKTOP
<PaulGit> dobey: Wassup?
<joshuahoover> rye: so diverse_izzue deleted his syncdaemon.conf file and still gets this error?
<rye> joshuahoover, well, i was pointing at "pseronal" actually, checking how to reproduce that issue now
<diverse_izzue> joshuahoover, yes. the syncdaemon.conf file has been created again though, and still looks the same
<joshuahoover> rye: ah
<rye> diverse_izzue, i believe i know why
<dobey> PaulGit: apparently one shouldn't make changes to code at 7:30 pm after working for like 10 hours
<rye> or not
<PaulGit> dobey: Indeed this is correct because you will end up spending 10 hours fixing it ;)
<dobey> no, you will make a stupid typo
<rye> diverse_izzue, reproduced the crash
<dobey> like 'pseronal'
<PaulGit> dobey: I once tried to 'reconfigure' xorg after returning from the pub....not a smart move.
<dobey> rye, diverse_izzue: i see what the problem for your issue is
<diverse_izzue> dobey, great, will you share the epiphany?
<joshuahoover> dobey: don't feel bad...how about those of us who reviewed it and let it pass? :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: it wasn't reviewed
<joshuahoover> dobey: psernoal cloud network? hmmm...i thought it was
<dobey> diverse_izzue: it looks like handle_bw_controls_changed() uses a timeout
<rye> dobey, again!... 0 as the write limit...
<dobey> rye: different problem
<dobey> joshuahoover: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/467
<dobey> diverse_izzue: handle_bw_controls_changed() uses a timeout_add_seconds()
<dobey> diverse_izzue: so apparently there's a little race going on
<rye> STR: remove syncdaemon.conf, start ubuntuone-preferences with 0 write/read entry. - syncdaemon is started, ubuntuone-preferences displays error
<rye> quit ubuntuone-preferences -> syncdemon.conf ends with 0 as write limit which breaks it again and again
<dobey> STOP PUTTING 0 IN THE ENTRIES THEN :)
<rye> dobey, tell that to older ubuntuone-client-applet versions
<rye> diverse_izzue, to resolve this you will need to quit syncdaemon - u1sdtool --quit then remove the config and you will be fine then
<rye> dobey, we are alarming about 0 as the value EVEN if BANDWIDTH THROTTLING is DISABLED
 * rye did not scream, IRC laks bold font
<dobey> rye: then fix syncdaemon
<rye> lacks
<dobey> irc has bold
<dobey> *see*
<rye> ah
<dobey> well, i don't know if xchat/pidgin/whatever make that bold
<dobey> but irssi does
<rye> xchat does not
<diverse_izzue> rye, that, and a log out, then it's solved
<diverse_izzue> but, rye, is it normal that ubuntuone doesn't automatically start on login?
<dobey> i am an idiot.
<rye> diverse_izzue, your bug report will be the first one with proper bug pattern, congratulations! :)
<dobey> diverse_izzue: apparently also my bad
<diverse_izzue> rye, how so?
<diverse_izzue> dobey, did you remove the xdg autostart file from the package?
<dobey> diverse_izzue: no
<dobey> diverse_izzue: i forgot to add them to the package
<diverse_izzue> ah :-)
<diverse_izzue> same effect
<rye> diverse_izzue, re: bugpattern - try submitting the same crash report  - it will decline that
<diverse_izzue> rye, i don't get the crash anymore, so i can't :-) but i believe what you say
<PaulGit> Nope, trust me.
<PaulGit> Ooops
<dobey> rye: is ubuntuone-client-gnome stll out of sync for 64bit?
<rockstar> honk
<CardinalFang> rockstar, welcome.  Proceed.
<rockstar> CardinalFang, :)  I bought some music on the music store yesterday morning and it still hasn't made its way to my machine.
<CardinalFang> rockstar, hrm.  Sorry about that.  Open a terminal and type:  u1sdtool -s
<CardinalFang> What is the "State" line?
<rockstar> CardinalFang, State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<CardinalFang> rockstar, just past the entire results, updated now.  Say if anything is different than last time.
<rockstar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/407668/
<rockstar> CardinalFang, nothing is different than the first time.
<vds> PaulGit: I've seen the logs and there's nothing useful there so I guess I'll add some more logging and ask you to test again
<PaulGit> vds:OK, I will get prepared.  Let me know when you are ready!
<vds> PaulGit: thanks a lot!
<PaulGit> vds: Ready whenever you are, will be monitoring channel all evening....
<rockstar> CardinalFang, any joy?
<CardinalFang> rye, any advice for rockstar?
<rye> CardinalFang, rockstar, syncdaemon is IDLE, so it means that it does not receive anything from the servers. rockstar, could you please try to restart syncdaemon - u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool --connect ?
<rockstar> rye, so, the store still thinks it's transferring the music to the storage.
<rye> rockstar, hm... so you can't actually get the music from /files/ web interface?
<CardinalFang> maybe.  your computer think it should be.
<rockstar> rye, I don't usually use the web interface, but I can confirm they aren't available there.
<rye> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> rockstar, hey. I'm really frantically trying to get stuff released right now; will you be around in a little while?
<rockstar> aquarius, absolutely.  In fact, I'm trying to get work done myself, but didn't want to go without making sure the bug was an issue.
<rockstar> Later is better for me.
<rye> CardinalFang, regarding desktopcouch 100% cpu usage and unwilling to replicate thing - is it fixed for desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> rye, I'm testing.
<CardinalFang> rye, offhand, I think it's not.  I must reboot a few times and construct a timeline.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, nice work closing all those dbus segfault bugs. I bet that felt good.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, yeah.  I wish it were over.  Still in the aftermath of the "fix" for it in libgnome-keyring.
<Bookman> Hey everyone!  I get this today when I try to start up Ubuntu One: Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory)
<CardinalFang> Hi Bookman.  How are you trying to start it up?
<Bookman> Applications>Internet>Ubuntu One
<CardinalFang> Bookman, weird.  We threw out the applet, and there shouldn't be a menu for it now.
<Bookman> I just updated about 15 minutes ago
<CardinalFang> Bookman, okay, well the only thing *wrong* so far is that you have an out-of-date menu item.
<Bookman> How should it be started now?
<CardinalFang> Bookman, via Nautilus, iirc, as a plugin.
<CardinalFang> Bookman, this is getting out of my expertise now.
<Bookman> No problem.  anyone else?  Do I have to re-install to get it all working?
<Bookman> honk
<CardinalFang> Bookman, what are you looking for?  If you run "u1sdtool -s", does it say it's connected?
<Bookman> I just want to connect here.  It says not connected
<Bookman> I have no idea how to start the service.
<CardinalFang> Bookman, Hrm,  it should start on its own.  u1sdtool --start  to force it.
<rye> CardinalFang, hm... what if users have xdg link to ubuntuone-client-applet still, in autostart
<rye> CardinalFang, the one that was implanted by ubuntuone-applet
<rye> client applet
<dobey> rye: it doesn't matter
<dobey> the autostart is irrelevant
<dobey> if it doesn't exist, it won't start :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: btw, no, nautilus doesn't start the syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> dobey, Oh.  I thought it would.  On the to-do list or something.
<Bookman> CardinalFang, I don't want to force it.  I just want to provide feedback and actually have it work properly.
<CardinalFang> Bookman, agreed.
<dobey> CardinalFang: there's a new wrapper script, and autostart file, which will do, but forgot to actually add them to the right package, so they're missing from the deb package still :(
<CardinalFang> Aw dang.
<Bookman> I assume that is the problem I'm seeing?
<CardinalFang> rye, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome-keyring/+bug/530605
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix committed]
<CardinalFang> rye, comments at end.
<rye> dobey, hm, nautilus calls ubuntuone status for get root, etc, so it should start syncdaemon
<dobey> no
<dobey> well yes but no
<dobey> it only does it when you enter the Ubuntu One folder
<dobey> there is some funky logic there
<rye> Ctrl-\...
<mxpxpod> is there a PPA for the ubuntuone client that is in lucid for karmic?
<rye> CardinalFang, hm, after some update desktopcouch is no longer eating my CPU
<CardinalFang> rye, reliably?  It doesn't about half of the times I start it.
<rye> mxpxpod, I believe the PPAs for karmic were suspended until the issue with missing applet/me-menu is resolved
<mxpxpod> rye: oh, ok
<mxpxpod> thanks
<dobey> rye: what issue?
<rye> dobey, the applet already does not exist in karmic ppa but me-menu is not available there
<dobey> rye: the me menu is irrelevant
<rye> dobey, hm, but I wonder whether we need me-menu for karmic
<dobey> we don't, no
<rye> dobey, if it autostarts
<dobey> rye: either way it doesn't matter
<dobey> rye: System->Preferences->Ubuntu One
<rye> ok, i found yet another bug with  my laptop & lucid (& probably nouveau)
<rye> if I disconnect AC then reconnect it, X hangs
<rye> awesome
<Bookman> I just uploaded again, and ubuntu one tried to start but crash.  Reported already.
<Bookman> *updated
<Technoviking> Chipaca: no change after update, still have to start U1 maunually for file sync
<dobey> Technoviking: if you're using packages, 1.1.91 fixes that
<Technoviking> still have 1.1.90, will wait for update
<rickspencer3> aquarius, how do I list all the databases in my desktop couch (in python)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ^ ?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, list them all programmatically?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, python -c "from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase; db=CouchDatabase('management'); print [x for x in db._server]"
#ubuntuone 2010-04-02
<rickspencer3> thanks aquarius
<rickspencer3> that is what I mean :)
<nhaines> Iteration + list comprehensions = I <3 python
<aquarius> actually, list(db._server) would be better, probably :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, ping
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> yo... so weird thing
<kenvandine> rickspencer3 wrote a little app for finding dbs in couch
<kenvandine> well, when he accesses gwibber_preferences with his app (does a get_records call), it causes a CPU spike in desktopcouch-service and gwibber-service
<kenvandine> and they don't recover... they just stay pegged
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, desktopcouch-se is pegged right now
<rickspencer3> and so far as I know *nothing* is using it
<kenvandine> he doesn't appear to be doing anything that changes any records
<rickspencer3> let me reboot
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, however... i have been suspecting this was the keyring bug... but it has been pegging my CPU too
<rickspencer3> brb
<kenvandine> until today when i deleted the keys from the keyring
<kenvandine> and my desktopcouch-service is under control again
<kenvandine> not sure if it could be related to the keyring problem
<kenvandine> but gwibber-service shouldn't even know his slip-cover application is even querying it
<CardinalFang> gwibber-service?  I don't get that.
<kenvandine> yeah
<CardinalFang> (I barely get the desktopcouch-service one.)
<kenvandine> gwibber does have the monitoring stuff, so it would see changes
<kenvandine> but he isn't changing stuff
<kenvandine> but he can reliably repro it
<kenvandine> i can't :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'll try writing the smallest repro script that I can
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i was reliably getting the CPU pegged thing in desktopcouch most of the week :)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> give it to CardinalFang
 * kenvandine has to go, thx guys!
<CardinalFang> Yes, please do.
<CardinalFang> thanks, kenvandine.
<kenvandine> i'll be back though... got long ass python/gwibber stacktraces to read tonight :)
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, do you still have many  libgnome-keyring0  debs in your /var/cache/apt ?
<rickspencer3> no idea
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, I want to know if it still happens with the version from 3 weeks ago.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, good idea
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, how can I check for you?
<CardinalFang> $ find /var/cache -ls |grep /libgnome-keyring0
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, or just find the version you want and install it with apt
<kenvandine> in fact... tell me what version too
<CardinalFang> Well, finding it may be the problem.
<CardinalFang> I have it.
<kenvandine> apt-get install libgnome-keyring0=VERSION
<kenvandine> something like that
<rickspencer3> rick@rick-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ sudo find /var/cache -ls |grep /libgnome-keyring0
<rickspencer3> [sudo] password for rick:
<rickspencer3> 313331   56 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root        53576 Apr  1 08:05 /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnome-keyring0_2.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kenvandine> what versionis it?
<CardinalFang> /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnome-keyring0_2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<CardinalFang> That, 224...2 at least.
<kenvandine> humm
<CardinalFang> http://sandbox.chad.org/libgnome-keyring0_2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<rickspencer3> oh crap
<rickspencer3> so gwibber-sevice and desktopcouch-se are pegged at 100% again
<rickspencer3> just be gwibber auto-running
<rickspencer3> hmm, unless just asking desktopcouch in python for a list of database caused it
<kenvandine> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome-keyring/2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2
<rickspencer3> brb
<kenvandine> just click on the build you want
<kenvandine> brb
<rickspencer3> re
<rickspencer3> so it looks like gwibber-service and desktopcouch-se add a little load at start up
<rickspencer3> but like 3-6% while working
<CardinalFang> That's about right for normal wear.
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> ok and asking gwibber preferences for records it didn't have, no spike
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, okay.  Beware that spikes don't happen every time, AFAICT.
<rickspencer3> true
<rickspencer3> let me try my harmless test app a bunch of times then
<CardinalFang> But, i want some objective third-party eyes in my little spat with seb128 about this change to libg-kr0.
<rickspencer3> there it is
<rickspencer3> afer the thrid time
<rickspencer3> I have 3 instances of gwibber-services
<rickspencer3> and one of them is peggin at 100
<rickspencer3> but weirdly desktopcouch is not
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, here's my script:
<rickspencer3> from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase
<rickspencer3> db = CouchDatabase("gwibber_preferences")
<rickspencer3> records = db.get_records("boo",True)
<rickspencer3> print len(records)#should be zero
<CardinalFang> I don't get that part -- gwibber-services.
<rickspencer3> weirdly, desktopcouch is *not* spiking this time
<rickspencer3> maybe if I call it a few more times
<CardinalFang> Right -- desktopcouch-service is all I know about as spiking.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, you mean gwibber-service?
<CardinalFang> But, unless you kill desktopcouch-service and restart it, you're not testing the code I have been looking at.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, I'm just trying to create a simple repro script
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, no, I saw you and ken say that earlier, but I haven't noticed that or worked on it.
<CardinalFang> Right.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, that version of libgnome-keyring0 doesn't fix gwibber
<CardinalFang> For me, and many, desktopcouch-service spins out of control when it asks for keyring creds.
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, yesterday we uploaded gwibber with keyring password storage
<kenvandine> if i keep the passwords in plaintext in couchdb, all is fine
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, well, I had assumed that asking Gwibber for account stuff caused Gwibber to ask the keyring for stuff
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Then you may have the same problem as I have.
<kenvandine> but saving them in the keyring and gwibber uses 100% CPU
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, i do :)
<kenvandine> dobey, worked around it in ubuntuone-client, but his work around didn't work in gwibber
<kenvandine> we use python multiprocessing
<CardinalFang> He worked around it by not using threads any more.
<kenvandine> for threading the refreshes and such
<kenvandine> just for that
<kenvandine> but yeah
<CardinalFang> I suspect that anything multithreaded that uses python-gnomekeyring will have this problem.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, so I killed gwibber-services
<rickspencer3> and then ran my repro script 20 times with no symptoms
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, are you running that version of libgnome-keyring0 that I pointed to?
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, no, I didn't know that was for me
<rickspencer3> hold on
<CardinalFang> I don't know which version is the cause, but these problems started recently, and I think that one -- 2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2 -- is the last sane one.
<rickspencer3> aaarg
<rickspencer3> this is the *moat* frustrating bug to reproduce *ever*
<CardinalFang> Welcome to my last ten days.
<rickspencer3> so:
<rickspencer3> 1. I boot up
<rickspencer3> 2. gwibber/desktop couch start normally
<rickspencer3> 3. I thought the CouchDB for the gwibber perference 3 times
<rickspencer3> the CPU pegs
<rickspencer3> with gwibber-services
<rickspencer3> 4. I kill gwibber-services
<rickspencer3> 5. I run the repro script 100 times
<rickspencer3> nothing happens
<rickspencer3> 6. I run gwibber again
<rickspencer3> 7. I run the script 100 times
<rickspencer3> nothing happens
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, ok, what did you want me to install specifically?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, I was saying that I think desktopcouch-service will not beg the CPU with libgnome-keyring0_2.29.4git20100224-0ubuntu2 or earlier.
<CardinalFang> peg
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, yeah... but gwibber still does
<kenvandine> which is damn weird
<kenvandine> the code we use to query it is the same
<kenvandine> our threading is different though
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> I stand corrected
<rickspencer3> I notice that gwibber-service is pegged again
<rickspencer3> but not desktopcouch-service
 * CardinalFang sighs.
<CardinalFang> Does gwibber use twisted?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it's driving me nuts though
<CardinalFang> Dang.
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Make sure it is gnomekeyring.find_keys() or whatever.
<CardinalFang> Replace that with a dict of the same value.
<rickspencer3> I just pegged beam.smp
<rickspencer3> calling get_records() on the gwibber_accounts database
<CardinalFang> Er, that's different.
<rickspencer3> I killed gwibber-service, but beam is still pegged
<rickspencer3> unfortunately, I have to go
<rickspencer3> sorry I couldn't help more
<rickspencer3> oh, it was gwibbermessages,actually
<rickspencer3> maybe beam.smp was just working
<rickspencer3> since I just asked for every record it's had stored from messages
<CardinalFang> Yeah, that may be it.  Just a huge BD.
<CardinalFang> DB
<CardinalFang> I must go too. 2300.
<rickspencer3> we'll lick this tomorrow
<CardinalFang> Laters, rickspencer3 and kenvandine.  See you in ~8 hours.  *sigh*
<rickspencer3> beam is still pegging the CPU, btw ;)
<rickspencer3> g'night CardinalFang
<rickspencer3> I guess asking for every record from a HUGE db is not too optimized
<DanaG> say "honk"?  Anyway, my question: how do I set up ubuntuone on a headless box (with ssh -X)?
<duanedesign> DanaG: most everyone is not on or asleep. You can try again tommorrow between 12:00 and 20:00 UTC. That is when most are on. Or file a Launchpad Answer.
<DanaG> Thu Apr  1 21:21:01 PDT 2010
<DanaG> gmt minus 8...
<DanaG> ah, noon-ish.
<duanedesign> DanaG: i have heard 'rye' mention what you are asking about
<duanedesign> he is the one who responds to honk as well :)
<kermiac> bug 487257 added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs   - please advise if anything needs to be changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<rye> hm I wonder whether we need to query for current syncdaemon state/last states according to MARKs in the log file in apport hook
<rye> Grrr, i swapped UbuntuOneUserSyncdaemonConfig with UbuntuOneSyncdaemonConfig in apport
<rye> hmmm
<rye> grrr
<statik> hi rye, i was able to view the music store briefly earlier today, but now rhythmbox just tells me "could not load music store". Do you see the same problem, or is there something I should look at to see why it won't load?
<rye> statik, checking... will be ready to answer in 10 minutes when syncdaemon finished loading metadata :(
<rye> ah, no, faster
<rye> statik, are you unable to view the initial page of ubuntuone music store? Does it have OOPS?
<rye> well, my rb hangs until syncdaemon finally starts :(
<statik> rye: I just realized I wasn't actually exiting rbox. It seems that when I pressed play on a music video (despite seeing a warning that it was not in mp3 format) the music store got into a weird state. it did not show any oops id or anything like that.
<rye> lp, +1 hour of outage :(
<kermiac> rye: yeah, just notcied that too :(
<kermiac> the LP identica status page warned of 15 mins downtime - but now it seems it's going to be at least 3 hrs.
<rye> kermiac, I need to fix my bugpatterns but OTOH the bugs can not be submitted right now...
<Voytech> Hello guys.
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<qense> Ubuntu One doesn't remember it when I select "Synchronise this folder with Ubuntu One" (or something similar). Each time I have to select that option again. Is that a known issue?
<mattgriffin> qense: when you type 'u1sdtool --list-folders' in a terminal, does it list the folder that you want synchronized?
<mattgriffin> qense: i think i have a similar issue. ubuntu one is actually syncing the folder but nautilus doesn't show this setting correctly.
<qense> mattgriffin: Yes, that does work.
<qense> mattgriffin: That's good news.
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<PaulGit> vds: Hi mate, just wondering if you pushed any extra logging code to servers yet?
<vds> PaulGit: not yet, we are going to sprint on that next week
<vds> PaulGit: but in the meanwhile I fixed a lot of things related to duplicate and twins
<vds> PaulGit: so it would be cool if you can try again
<PaulGit> vds: OK, I will give it a try and let you know how I get on.
<vds> PaulGit: thanks a lot!
<CardinalFang> moin, rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi CardinalFang
<rye> ok, got tired of these notes bugs. Blank note fix for tomboy is 2 line fix. Doing that right now
<mesula> Ubuntu One has turned one of my documents into a .u1conflict file and I can't get into it now. :(
<rye> + tests, which I don't know how to write since I am not a developer actually...
<mesula> I can't seen to extract the .u1conflict file either. :(
<rye> mesula, what is the size of u1conflict file?
<rye> mesula, did you edit that file on a different machine?
<mesula> rye: 12.3KB
<mesula> rye: No.
<rye> mesula, could you please try moving this file out of Ubuntu One directory and removing .u1conflict suffix?
<rye> is it possible for you to share the file name here? i.e. what name this file has?
<mesula> Bus fare.gnumeric.u1conflict
<mesula> rye: Yeah, you solved the problem. :)
<rye> mesula, hm, gnumeric... need to check whether it does something strange for ubuntuone during editing
<rye> adding to TODO
<mesula> rye: I've edited this file lots before and haven't had this problem.
<mesula> rye: I've always edited it from the same PC, too.
<rye> mesula, could you please paste ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<CardinalFang> that change to libgnome-keyring0 is so close to working.
<mesula> A really fit 14 year old girl just came round my house and I gave her an Easter egg. :)
<mesula> rye: Sorry, my text editor doesn't want to open that file.
<mesula> 50% memory usage and rising...
<mesula> Correction, 50% memory usage and stagnating.
<rye> mesula, ok, could you please kill the editor, there is a commandline app called pastebinit that needs to be adjusted a little bit to be used with paste.ubuntu.com
<rye> mesula, quick test - could you please copy (not move, but copy) the offending file back to Ubuntu One directory and check whether it works
<CardinalFang> afk for breakfast.  back in ~45
<mesula> rye: Too late, I already moved it back.
<mesula> rye: It's a custom Ubuntu One directory.
<mesula> rye: I'm running Lucid, you see.
<rye> mesula, ah, ok, and the it appeared on the server, right?
<mesula> rye: It's there but the last modified version was 12 days ago despite it being updated nearly every day since.
<mesula> http://pastebin.com/D2GL6ucZ
<rye> mesula, ok, will wait for my firefox to unfreeze :)
<mesula> rye: LOL
<mesula> rye: Yeah, my Midori doesn't like it either.
<rye> hm
<rye> mesula, what's your local time now?
<mesula> rye: 15:58
<rye> mesula, was that syncdaemon.log or syncdaemon.log-something ?
<rye> mesula, that's the last time we heard from syncdaemon - 2010-04-02 12:25:16,842
<mesula> rye: samuel@samuel-desktop:~$ pastebinit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> hmmmm
<rye> 2010-04-02 12:25:16,842 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - DEBUG - Signal received 15
<rye> mesula, ps aux | grep [s]yncdaemon ?
<mesula> rye: No output.
<rye> mesula, hm
<rye> it died
<rye> well, it was terminated and..
<rye> i know
<rye> mesula, could you please start it - u1sdtool --connect
<rye> mesula, I believe it does not autostart now, since the autostart script is not yet packaged in lucid
<rye> mesula, did you reboot your computer @ 12:25? :)
<mesula> rye: I haven't rebooted my computer today.
<rye> mesula, logout?
<mesula> samuel@samuel-desktop:~$ uptime
<mesula>  16:01:50 up  3:35,  3 users,  load average: 4.47, 2.51, 1.76
<mesula> Maybe I did...
<rye> mesula, hm, something terminated syncdaemon
<mesula> rye: I must have logged out or rebooted or something, judging by the uptime.
<mesula> rye: Sorry, I couldn't remember doing it.
<rye> mesula, ok, so now you will need to start syncdaemon so that it could sync the file
<rye> but I wonder why it is 12 days ago, if syncdaemon was working today...
<mesula> rye: I don't really care about syncing since I only use Ubuntu One with one PC ATM.
<mesula> rye: Probably because it's tstill struggling to sync a 1.5GB directory
<mesula> rye: I mainly want an online backup for if my HDD crashes.
<mesula> s/crashes/dies/
<rye> mesula, what's the number of the files in that 1.5 GB dir?
<mesula> rye: About 8,000 IIRC
<mesula> rye: I think I was told it's a known bug causing it not to sync properly.
<rye> mesula, u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l ; u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<mesula> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mesula> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<mesula> 2
<mesula> 1
<mesula> samuel@samuel-desktop:~$
<rye> mesula, u1sdtool --status?
<mesula> Oops, an error ocurred:
<mesula> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mesula> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rye> mesula, ok, what's in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> I definitely need to get the numbers that indicate the number of files that are comfortable to sync...
<mesula> rye: Didn't I already just pastebin that?
<rye> mesula, it rotates every time syncdaemon is restarted
<mesula> rye: After I pastebin this, I have to go; I need to chase after a really fit 14 year old girl and make her my girlfriend.
<rye> :-)
<mesula> http://pastebin.com/bTkJ9YdF
<mesula> G2G now: love calls
<rye> ok, it is still doing local rescan
<Technoviking> dobey: is 1.9.11 in a ppa or is it coming down the upgrade pipe
<dobey> Technoviking: 1.1.91 was post-b2 freeze, but it is in the review queue. i think it's just waiting for release team approval
<Technoviking> dobey: yeah, figure that
<dobey> Technoviking: it was sponsored, so i guess it should get built/pushed today i hope
<mesula> rye: Back.
<mesula> rye: I found that really fit 14 year old girl and asked her out to dinner or to the cinema. I walked her the rest of the way to her house, in the sunshine, and it started tipping down with rain as I began to walk home.
<mesula1> rye: Back.
<mesula1> rye: I found that really fit 14 year old girl and asked her out to dinner or to the cinema. I walked her the rest of the way to her house, in the sunshine, and it started tipping down with rain as I began to walk home.
<rye> mesula, mesula1, welcome back! :)
<mesula1> rye: mesula is a ghost.
<CardinalFang> mesula, hi, why don't you have a seat right over there.
<mesula1> CardinalFang: Hi.
<rockstar> rye, hi.  aquarius seems to have forgotten about me yesterday.  Is there someone around today that could help?
<rye> rockstar, no files on the web interface, right?
<rockstar> rye, correct.
<rockstar> Still saying "transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<rockstar> I bought the album on Tuesday.  :)
<statik> rockstar, aquarius is on vacation until tuesday, when we start sprinting on music store bugs again
<rockstar> statik, do I have to wait 'til Tuesday to get my album?  :(
<statik> not sure we will be able to fix that for you today
<statik> rockstar: there has been a problem where 7d was giving 200 ok for errors
<rockstar> statik, epic fail
<statik> and we've written some logging code and come up with a strategy to handle it
<rockstar> statik, okay, it's not a huge deal.  I mean, this is beta right?  I'm a guinea pig for a reason.  :)
<statik> but unfortunately today is a holiday so the right people are not around to help you get your music right away - we absolutely will be fixing it though
<askidjhfg> Is the online music collection limited to 2GB like the rest of my files?
<rye> CardinalFang, what if I get ERROR:gkr-operation.c:169:gkr_operation_set_result: assertion failed: ((int) res != INCOMPLETE)
<rye> CardinalFang, and then coredump from desktopcouch-service ?
<CardinalFang> rye, I see it too.  I'm filing a bug report.  Give me ~=10 min.
<rye> CardinalFang, ok, it's just why it fails in vm but not here, in host system which happily replicates...
<rye> well, for now at least
<duanedesign> have a few bug reports I have been meaning to get too in regards to people using U1 as root.
<rye> duanedesign, as root user or starting applets/preferences/syncdaemon with sudo ?
<duanedesign> rye: it appears they are from users that use root as their user.
<rye> duanedesign, first question - why? :)
<duanedesign> lol, i know
<duanedesign> rye: i thought the appropriate response might be trying to tell them why that is not a great idea.
<duanedesign> rye: there are a handful and most seem to have the error. Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<statik> askidjhfg, yes it is limited to 2GB if you are using the free plan. if you buy too much music to fit in the 2GB space you can upgrade or move some of the MP3s into another folder that is not synced with ubuntu one.
<CardinalFang> rye, subscribed you.  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome-keyring/+bug/554077
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554077 in libgnome-keyring "gkr-operation assertion failures from dbus-using, multithreaded Python apps" [Undecided,New]
<askidjhfg> statik: Na, I don't think I'll bother paying for online file syncing.
<duanedesign> statik: i moved the Ubuntu One, CouchDB, Desktopcouch Projects wiki page from my wiki to the Ubuntu wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<statik> duanedesign, thanks!
<statik> duanedesign, are you doing anything in summer of code?
<duanedesign> statik: i am not. It sounds like a lot of fun though.
<rye> reboot!
<titeuf_87> I have a small question about ubuntu one: can I see what databases in couchdb are synchronized? Or see what is all stored on the ubuntu one's servers?
<solexious> honk
<solexious> Whats the best way to remove ubuntu one, and all config's and files and start again?
<solexious> (from one connected computer, other connected computers with my account are fine)
<duanedesign> solexious: hello
<solexious> duanedesign: hia
<duanedesign> solexious: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<solexious> duanedesign: thanks
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, hey
<rickspencer3> can I ask you a quick question about using desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, sure.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, ok, my proximate goal is to get a list of unique record types from a database
<rickspencer3> I think I need to map_js = select the record type from each record
<rickspencer3> then
<rickspencer3> reduce_js = take the list of record_types, and return the unique list
<rickspencer3> 1. sound approach?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, yes, that sounds perfect.
<rickspencer3> 2. How do I do the reduce_js? is there a unique() like sum()
<rickspencer3> ?
<CardinalFang> Hrm, I'd put items in a assoc-list / dictionary with key of record types and valuse of null.
<CardinalFang> Let me eyeball the reduce interface.
<CardinalFang> ...
<rickspencer3> it hated this, btwL
<rickspencer3>  (500, ('compilation_error', 'expression does not eval to a function. (function(record_type) return unique(record_type))'))
<CardinalFang> I think you need braces around the body.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, do yo know where the functions I am allowed to use in the reduce function are defined?
<CardinalFang> Hah.
<rickspencer3> for instance, where is sum() defined as a valid function to call in the reduce function?
<rickspencer3> I
<rickspencer3> m hoping this tells me what to use for "unique()"
<rickspencer3> or do I go:
<rickspencer3> unique view = []
<rickspencer3> if result not in unique view
<rickspencer3> unique view.append(result)
<rickspencer3> like, put a loop in the reduce function?
<rickspencer3> (sorry, I really have no clue how I am supposed to approach this)
<CardinalFang> Okay, I think you should have your map() function return the record_id as the key.  Then, I'd use the built-in grouping.  Create the view.  Then execute the view with extra param,  group=True .
<CardinalFang> This avoids your question about a reduce function, though.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, uh
<rickspencer3> does this map function return the record_id as the key?
<CardinalFang> Yes,  The pair { record_id, null } will suffice
<CardinalFang> Sorry.
<CardinalFang> Record_type.
<CardinalFang> That's what you want.
<rickspencer3> map_js = """function(doc) { emit(doc.record_type, null) }"""
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so then just NULL for the reduce_js
<CardinalFang> Yes.  None.
<rickspencer3> and then add group=True when I do execut_view
<rickspencer3> this sounds doable
<CardinalFang> Exactly.
<rickspencer3> on more quick question ...
<rickspencer3> what is the design_document for?
<rickspencer3> I don't know how to name it, as I don't know what it's for :/
<CardinalFang> It's a place to group functions that are similar.  A library name, so to speak.
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, the default in desktopcouch is to name it the same as the function.
<rickspencer3> so like a namespace
<rickspencer3> to tell other developers what you are using the view for?
<CardinalFang> Yes.  Or schema or whatever the kiddie DBAs say these days.
<rickspencer3> I'll go give this a try
<CardinalFang> Er, yes, maybe.  It's a step to help organize.  How one uses it is a social question.
<rickspencer3> frig
<rickspencer3> can't use group for "non reduced views"
<rickspencer3> :/
<CardinalFang> Crapshit.
<CardinalFang> Okay, one minute.
<CardinalFang> reduce func:  """function(keys, values) { return null; }"""
<rickspencer3> sneaky
<rickspencer3> woiks!
<CardinalFang> Sweet.
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, is it considered rude of my to leave views in databases I didn't create?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, probably.  If you name the design document with something descriptive, no one should care.  com.canonical.rickspencer.uniq or something.
<rickspencer3> ok
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, the indexes on views are built at insert time of the records (amortized), or at insert time of the design doc (all at once).  There's a benefit to leaving them around if you're using it often.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> well, I am building a developer tool
<rickspencer3> so I'll leave them for now
<CardinalFang> Rgr.  I'm out.  Have a nice weekend, rickspencer3 .
<rickspencer3> bye bye
<rickspencer3> thanks CardinalFang
#ubuntuone 2010-04-03
<jho4evah> honk
<alxgomz> for some reason I removed my pc from machine that can connect to my ubuntuone account, how can i add it again?
<duanedesign> alxgomz: hello
<duanedesign> alxgomz: you should be prompted to add your machine when you open ubuntu one. If not you probably need to delete your U1 Token from your keyring.
<duanedesign> alxgomz: Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys, go to the Passwords and delete the Ubuntu One Token
<duanedesign> alxgomz: then the next time you open U1 you should be prompted to add your machine.
<solexious> Just followed this faq, but ubuntu one doesn't seem to be syncing down from the ubuntu one servers and the local ubuntu one folder on my net book is still empty... any ideas? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<duanedesign> solexious: are you running Karmic? what version do you have installed 'dpkg -l ubuntuone-client'
<solexious> just as you replied things started showing up, I guess I was just impatient! Took 15 mins though
<duanedesign> solexious: yes the U1 team is working hard to speed up the whole process :)
<solexious> Is there a way to force a sync?
<BlackZ> solexious: why should it be "forced" ?
<solexious> well one of my connected computers doesn't seem to be syncing on its own
<BlackZ> solexious: try to disconnect and connect it
<solexious> BlackZ: tried that one
<BlackZ> is supposed the order of the button of not aligned ? bug #549167 thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549167 in ubuntuone-client "Services tab options alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549167
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<duanedesign> BlackZ: I think it is intentional.
<BlackZ> duanedesign: why can't be it aligned ?
<duanedesign> BlackZ: you can probably get more meaningful answers when the Ubuntu One developers are here. They are here Mon-Fri 13:00-21:00 GMT
<BlackZ> duanedesign: sure, thanks
<duanedesign> BlackZ: I read your report and think you make some good points.
<BlackZ> duanedesign: thanks :)
<BlackZ> I have just confirmed & provided a patch for it
<duanedesign> solexious: files still not syncing? Are these files you uploaded through the webUI?
<bennie> hi guys i'm having an issue with an album purchase, i have bough an album and one the music store it has been saying "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<bennie> for over a day now
<bennie> the music does appear on the we interface of the ubuntuone site. But doesn't sync to my computer so doesn't appear in rhythembox
<bennie> i've reopened bug #544526 as it seems to be the same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544526 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Downloads do not progress beyond tranferring to Ubuntu One storage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544526
<duanedesign> hello bennie. let me look at the report, and also see if there are any current 'known issues'
<bennie> cheers
<duanedesign> bennie: could you please run the following command:   u1sdtool -s
<bennie> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<bennie>     connection: With User With Network
<bennie>     description: processing queues
<bennie>     is_connected: True
<bennie>     is_error: False
<bennie>     is_online: True
<bennie>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> thank you
<bennie> :)
<duanedesign> bennie: can you pastebin your syncdaemon log at http://paste.ubuntu.com?  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<bennie> ill give it a go
<bennie> right its a quite big file, so its taking a bit (and killing chrome a little).
<bennie> here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/408601/
<duanedesign> bennie: also look in the folder: ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> and see if you see your music there
<bennie> nope, nothing has synced there
<bennie> not even the parent folders
<bennie> just empty
<bennie> oh and my system is fully up to date as of this morning
<duanedesign> bennie: ok, could you please reconnect syncdaemon with:    u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<bennie> done
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try this commmand again and see if   queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> has changed:   u1sdtool -s
<bennie> State: SERVER_RESCAN
<bennie>     connection: With User With Network
<bennie>     description: doing server rescan
<bennie>     is_connected: True
<bennie>     is_error: False
<bennie>     is_online: False
<bennie>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<duanedesign> ok thats better.
<jdobrien> bennie, do the files show up in on the web interface?
<duanedesign> bennie: it looks like it restarted ok and should start downloading content in a while. I'd say to give it 5 minutes for complete rescan
<bennie> they apeared pretty quickly on the web interface. although rhythembox says its still syncing
<jdobrien> bennie, ok great. There are some issues which we're fixing in the rhythmbox interface
<bennie> ahh ok cool
<jdobrien> bennie, if you start your syncdaemon as duanedesign indicated, you should eventually get the files locally
<bennie> i have restarted a couple dozen times since this error orignally appeared
<bennie> ill keep an eye and let you guys know
<jdobrien> bennie, ahh ok. try this little trick that worked for me :) create an empty file in  ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<jdobrien> bennie, it will trick the syndaemon into thinking the folder changed and needs to be updated
<bennie> ahh ok
<bennie> done
<jdobrien> bennie, give it a few minutes. I have to step out for a while, but let me know if that works
<bennie> although it has a strange sync ion on the right of the file icon, two cyling arows with a exclimation mark
<jdobrien> bennie, oh...you're on karmic?
<bennie> nope lucid
<bennie> right its turned to a tick
<jdobrien> bennie, ok
<jdobrien> bennie, if you're running a server rescan as u1sdtool indicates, that has to finish before anything will happen
<bennie> thats fine, thanks for the help :-)
<jdobrien> ttyl
<bennie> right u1sdtool -s now gives
<bennie> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<bennie>     connection: With User With Network
<bennie>     description: processing queues
<bennie>     is_connected: True
<bennie>     is_error: False
<bennie>     is_online: True
<bennie>     queues: IDLE
<bennie> and the purhesed folder is still empty is still empty
<duanedesign> bennie: ok
<bennie> oh dear
<bennie> i just rechecked the web interface and the songs no longer apear
<bennie> just the new file i created as suggested by jdobrien
<duanedesign> check the folder ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<bennie> empty other than the file i created
<duanedesign> Can you try, if you haven't already, going to the front of the music store (with the "house" icon) and then going back to My Downloads to see if that helps?
<duanedesign> bennie: there were some cases that helped.
<bennie> i've done that a couple dozen times already (even after shutting down rhytembox and the computer), i seems stuck
<bennie> it seems stuck*
<bennie> by the way i do have more than one machine synced to this account
<duanedesign> i dont know why it is going back to queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> if you have a large Ubuntu One folder it can take a bit for songs to download.
<duanedesign> but it shouldnt go IDLE in that process
<bennie> seeing as it has wiped the music from my account now. Maybe it has finished syncing
<bennie> everythign else seems to have synced ok
<bennie> like my normal files
<bennie> but the music has gone totally now. (lukcly i manually downloaded them when i noticed a problem)
<duanedesign> ugh, thats not good
<duanedesign> good you saved them
<duanedesign> not good they were removed
<duanedesign> :)
<bennie> worse part is this was the first time i've ever paid for a download.  Still i bought it with the intention of beta testing so it all ok.
<duanedesign> bennie: if you have time could you pastebin your  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  again.
<bennie> oh i just thought of one additional thing that make my setup a little unusual, i have a seperate home partition which i use to dual boot with karmic  (just incase of breakage)
<bennie> will do
<bennie> here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/408617/
<duanedesign> bennie: thank you
<bennie> btw the file i created in the purchased folder was called new
<duanedesign> ahhh
<duanedesign> bennie: i was about to say something about that
<bennie> :-)
<duanedesign> is there anything in the syncdaemon.exceptions.log?
<bennie> i think this is what you want:
<bennie> 2010-04-03 14:24:01,463 - dbus.connection - ERROR - Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:
<bennie> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bennie>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/connection.py", line 214, in maybe_handle_message
<bennie>     self._handler(*args, **kwargs)
<bennie>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences", line 1067, in got_newcredentials
<bennie>     self.present()
<bennie>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences", line 1062, in present
<bennie>     if self.dialog.visible:
<bennie> AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneDialog' object has no attribute 'visible'
<bennie> 2010-04-03 14:36:16,477 - ubuntuone-preferences - ERROR - org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.AttributeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<bennie>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<bennie>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<bennie>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences", line 1062, in present
<bennie>     if self.dialog.visible:
<bennie> AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneDialog' object has no attribute 'visible'
<bennie> that wasn't there yesterday btw, it was empty
<duanedesign> bennie: looking at the loga that looks like about the time you purchased the songs
<duanedesign> s/loga/logs
<duanedesign> or at least the time U1 saw the songs were purchased. ;)
<bennie> i bought them yesterday around miday i think (uk time)
<bennie> so thats a big delay
<bennie> id bet they occoured at the same time i ran u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> bennie: well i should say that is the first time they were seen today.
<bennie> *nods*
<jdobrien> bennie, by totally gone now, do you mean it's not on https://one.ubuntu.com/files/#path=/User%20Defined%20Folders/Purchased%20from%20Ubuntu%20One
<bennie> yep exactly
<bennie> no where to be found, and i don't think i can redownload them to the system as rhythembox is stick on the transfering screen.
<bennie> stuck*
<jdobrien> bennie, that is very strange.
<bennie> meh, well im concerned that this may be due to the seperate home partition, which was being used under karmic
<bennie> could it be it has some outdated configuration files still?
<jdobrien> bennie, need to find out why you can't see them on the web anymore
<jdobrien> bennie, unless you deleted the Purchased from Ubuntu One folder locally
<bennie> and yet it is still syncing in rhythembox
<bennie> no i dont think i did, its never once apeared on my computer
<jdobrien> bennie, that is probably just a flaw in the API. (it's VERY beta code)
<bennie> its cool, dont worry
<jdobrien> I got my pixies album!
<bennie> it got wiped when i put an empty file in like you sugested. i think it must have synced incorrectly
<bennie> still very odd
<duanedesign> jdobrien: Surfer Rosa is a great album
<bennie> are you suggesting the ubuntuone thinks the pixies are better then The Prodigy. now that is a bug
<jdobrien> bennie, yeah that's got to be an issue. could you add that information to the bug you reported?
<jdobrien> bennie, The prodigy should download faster
<bennie> sorry which data would you like appended
<jdobrien> bennie, that your files were on the files interface then disappeared
<bennie> kk
<duanedesign> jdobrien: Surfer Rosa is a great albumbeyou arre xir on Launchpad?
<duanedesign> oops
<bennie> yep
<duanedesign> bennie: you are xi......lol
<bennie> yes i had issues in the past with that name on irc, so i just kept it to something else out of habit
<duanedesign> bennie: ok i will go ahead and attach the last log file i received to the report
<bennie> kk
<duanedesign> bennie: is it bug 544526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544526 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Downloads do not progress beyond tranferring to Ubuntu One storage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544526
<bennie> yep
<bennie> i used that bug because i thought it was the same rhytembox issue (which it is sort of)
<bennie> so is there any more information i can offer to help you guys or should i just keep an eye on it and let you know if anything changes?
#ubuntuone 2010-04-04
<PaulGit> s
<blub_> Hello
<blub_> I have got a question
<blub_> why is ubuntuone as slow as hell on my computer?
<blub_> I added 30 MB to my UbuntuOne folder an he is loading sice 6 hours.
<blub_> but has just uploaded 7.8 MB, yet
<blub_> honk
<jakewc2> can somebody help with getting my netbook UbuntuOne to work
<jakewc2> I cannot get an Icon in the Status Bar, plus in Preferences>UbuntuOne, it shows Nothing against settings with Name, e-mail etc
<beuno> jakewc2, are you on karmic or lucid?
<jakewc2> sorry, just seen this now, I am on Lucid
<jakewc2> just upgraded yesterday
<DanaG> hmm, is it known that ubuntuone doesn't deal well with huge numbers of files?
<DanaG> It's using 100% CPU syncing a dir that contains my pidgin logs.
<hyperair> honk
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/67445/ <-- so ubuntuone won't connect.
<hyperair> or rather, the syncdaemon won't start
#ubuntuone 2011-03-28
<fagan> morning
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> fagan: ping
<fagan> mandel: morning
 * fagan was making tea
<mandel> fagan: morning, I just sent you an email with the ui design that we are going to build
<fagan> cool
<fagan> so its final now?
<mandel> fagan: take a look at the image
<mandel> is more of an idea than anything else
<fagan> mandel: looks cool enough. Well some of it I dont know how or if we can do it
<fagan> And i wouldnt love having the orange in the UI
<fagan> (im a fan of matching the look where possible)
<mandel> fagan: I have done some work over the weekend to get us close to there, can you do the following: branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add-top-window
<mandel> in the branch do, python setup.py install
<fagan> mandel: ill grab it and have a look
<mandel> python ubuntuone_windows/main.py
<mandel> the top window is a custom widget, so we do not have shadows, antialised corners or move and resize events, but I'm working on it
 * fagan is starting up his windows machine
<mandel> the main idea is that we have to move away from the QWizard since it is a subclass of dialog and cannot me added to a top level widget, that means that I'm moved all the diff wizard pages to be widgets and we will be using a QStackedWidget to display the pages
<fagan> mandel: but it works the same in qt designer yeah?
<mandel> fagan: the widgets, yes
<mandel> as in the .ui files
<fagan> mandel: I dont mind the coding bit since I still havent played around enough with the Qt stuff anyway so its all new :)
<fagan> so as long as the designer bit is the same im happy
<mandel> fagan: well, I have done all the diff pages using the correct layut and widgets since I spoke with ralsina and we want to send a demos asap to the UX team
<mandel> so, today we want to send a .exe file to them to take a look
<fagan> mandel: for this new work we are doing?
<fagan> or is it just the few that are on the email?
<mandel> fagan: for all of them
<fagan> :/
<mandel> they need to see how everything looks put together, otherwhise we are blocking them, we cannot take that long to provide a demo
<fagan> ok so we can have something rough enough I suppose by the end of the day
<mandel> yes, I'll get to do the code as fast as I can so I'm not to blocked from finishing sso
<fagan> it just sounds like it could be a bit of work fixing the old screens to this new mockup and fixing the content for the screens since they have changed too
<fagan> so it would be tight for time
<mandel> fagan: I'm already fixed ALL screens, I justhave to add some functionality to the top window
<fagan> oh ok
<fagan> then thats not so bad
<mandel> all code for the new functionality pyqt code, have you had a chance to read the book I sent you or read ralsina tutroial about PyQt?
<fagan> mandel: ive been reading it a good bit but still only a little into it
<fagan> theres a lot to cover
<fagan> :)
<fagan> mandel: yeah that branch looks good on my computer other than the edges being black and it not being draggable but still its good
<mandel> fagan: yes, those edges will loook better as soon as I added the shadow that does not have, I'm working on the draggable stuff atm
<mandel> fagan: can you start reading the tutorials from ralsina, most of the design will need you to understands how to use signals and slots as well as how to set a mask to a widget
<mandel> fagan: if you can also read about how to customize a  widget using css better :)
<rye> mornings
<fagan> mandel: well im good at css
<fagan> and ok ill go have a good read of the signals and slots chapter and get back to you
<mandel> cool
<fagan> mandel: so just connecting to signals and all that
<fagan> thats easy enough
<fagan> im just reading the slot bit so another 10 and ill be good
<mandel> fagan: ok, after that take a look at how to write custom widgets and what does setMask do
<fagan> mandel: coo
<fagan> cool
<fagan> mandel: so it works the same as css <item_name> {...changes...} and you can do it conditionally with <item_name>[var=true/false]{...changes...}
<fagan> thats ok
<mandel> fagan: yes, if you understand it you should try and write a small app that uses it, reading is ok, but practice is better
<fagan> mandel: ok cool ill fiddle about a bit
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> good morning fagan
<karni> fagan: How are things? It's a beautiful, sunny day here today.
<fagan> karni: good good same here :)
<karni> :)
<fagan> how was your weekend?
<mandel> fagan: superb, if you have any questions do ask me :)
<mandel> I know is hard to have such a hard dive in a new framework
<fagan> mandel: im cool im just making a window to test out the css bits on
<fagan> I cant actually remember if pyqt is installed
 * fagan goes looking :P
<fagan> mandel: where is mkpyqt.py
<fagan> I cant find it
<karni> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<fagan> karni: wow I didnt know ubot4` knew how to do that
<karni> fagan: ;)
<mandel> fagan: what do you mean, mkpyqt?
<fagan> mandel: isnt that how you change a .ui file to .py
 * fagan read somewhere on the book that that was the way to do it 
<fagan> (maybe wrong )
<mandel> fagan: no, is not, you have yo use the uic compiler provided by pyqt, is called pyuic4
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> I just figured out how to do it in qtdesigner
<fagan> oh no thats just for C++
<fagan> :/
<fagan> mandel: yeah got it now
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: if pyqt was installed in your path pyuic4 should be there, or just take a look at my setup.py
<mandel> that does it too programmatically
<JamesTait> Happy daylight savings time, everyone! :D
 * fagan almost slept in
<fagan> mandel: im having trouble making my app (mainly because ive never did it before with pyqt) ill put it in a branch and tell you whats going wrong
<mandel> fagan: sure, let me know the branch when pushed
<fagan> actually it would be faster just to pastebin
<fagan> its 1 line im getting stuck on
<fagan> oh actually I think I know whats wrong
<fagan> nope didnt work ill pastebin
<fagan> mandel: I cant seem to figure how to show the main window http://paste.ubuntu.com/586385
<fagan> the Ui_MainWindow is just a main window I just didnt have the code to do anything other than a wizard to follow
<fagan> so couldnt handle a main window
<mandel> fagan: ok, you first have to create a main window by using the setupUi, give me a sec, I'll type what is missing
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: what type of widget is Ui_MainWindow
<fagan> mandel: qmainwindow
<mandel> fagan: this should fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/586386/
<fagan> mandel: thanks
<mandel> fagan: you forgot several important things, the most obvious one was the lack of a QApplication which is the object that starts the event look, you always need one of those (later we will use a twisted reactor, but laterr)
<fagan> mandel: yeah I just asked since I didnt know what to do
<fagan> its cool
<fagan> ill know for the next time
<mandel> fagan: ok,  np :)
<mandel> fagan: you look at that code, how would you show a label too?
<fagan> mandel: ui.add_label("text") ?
<fagan> or something
<mandel> fagan: that would show it in the same window, but in a diff one?
<fagan> mandel: <window object name>.add_label("text") id say
 * fagan is just guessing but thinks its probably right 
<mandel> fagan: no, I mean, with the current code, show a label in a diff window
<mandel> do not guess, look it up, is very easy ;)
<fagan> mandel: I dont think I understand the question
<fagan> so you mean show a new window with just a label on it?
<mandel> yes
<duanedesign> morning
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> mandel: I dont really know other than creating a new qtwindow object putting a label on it and showing it
<fagan> I suppose I should look it up
 * duanedesign spent all weekend being frustrated by trying to add a search feature to a gtk.treestore.
<duanedesign> QT starting to look pretty good :)
<mandel> fagan: google for qt hello world
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> duanedesign: you are going to love the windows ui ;)
<mandel> duanedesign: all crazy custom qt :P
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586387/ ?
<fagan> I had to adapt it from a button hello world example
<mandel> fagan: and how would you show both windows, the one you did with qt and the label?
<mandel> in separated windows
<fagan> mandel: well I should have used a different var name instead of app and then just .exec_() both of them
<mandel> fagan: have you tried that idea?
<fagan> mandel: well I was actually trying the css thing in the background
<fagan> Wasnt really testing the extra window with label thing
<mandel> fagan: yes, but if you cant show the windows, the css is kind of useless, isn't it?
<fagan> mandel: yeah :)
<mandel> fagan: we have to focus first in the basics, later we can move to the css
<fagan> mandel: ok ill go work on the basics
<mandel> fagan: is my fault because I expected you to read the book, so we will work here on the basics to get you up to speed
<fagan> mandel: I did start reading it, just takes a while to do it
<mandel> no worries
<fagan> mandel: Ill go work on the earlier chapters anyway and ask questions if I run into any issues
<fagan> (actually I do understand how a lot of it works its just the bare bones of the displaying and other stuff in the code that I didnt look at yet)
<mandel> fagan: dont orry to much, just try to learn how to do small ui that have line edits, buttons etc and that interact though signals and slots
<mandel> I dont think anything more complicated will be done
<fagan> mandel: well the signals and slots thing is similar to most other signal connect things and the line edits and all that are easy enough too.
<fagan> the only thing that I didnt look at was the bit you actually asked :P
<mandel> he
<mandel> so you read it but never tried… you should always try it, is the best way to learn
<fagan> mandel: yeah thats right
<fagan> I just kinda glossed over that bit and went ok ill just figure that out when I have to
<mandel> fagan: didn't work, did it ;)
<mandel> fagan: as soon as I have a free  minute I'll give you a hand
<fagan> mandel: im looking down the chapter now
<mandel> fagan: superb! let me know if you need any help at all :)
<fagan> mandel: thanks
<fagan> mandel: oh and I figured out what you meant about how to show both windows I think. You just need to do the <object>.show() for what ever you want to show the app.exec_() bit is only done once.
 * fagan should have figured that one 
<mandel> fagan: exactly :)
<mandel> fagan: you should only have a single main loop al the time, that will take care of everything, otherwise, opening a dialog would be quite hard
<fagan> mandel: the same as gtk main loop
<fagan> im still in gtk mindset slightly
<mandel> exactly, gtk and qt are not that different
<fagan> just working out the terms is the hard part
<fagan> mandel: getting this when I try to run my ui now http://paste.ubuntu.com/586396
<mandel> fagan: it should be self.ui, I maybe forgot it
<fagan> mandel: thats cool
<fagan> worked
<mandel> :D
<fagan> mandel: im going to play about with the css now since css is ok with me anyway so shouldnt take too long to figure
<mandel> ok
 * mandel hates rounded corners
<fagan> mandel: should I change the css in qtdesigner or in the code of the main?
<mandel> fagan: well, they way I like to do it (so that is versioned an easy to chang) is to add it in a file that is loaded at runt time, that way you can add diff styles
<fagan> mandel: thats ok by me
<fagan> mandel: well in a way the designer's css is fine since its in the .py file of the object
<fagan> but still a seperate file its cool anyway
<fagan> Oh and im having a weird issue where when I change the colour of the widget it just changes the border
<fagan> but id say its just because im saying color:color they dont seem to be following regular css which would change the font if you said that
<mandel> fagan: can you take a pict?
<fagan> mandel: kk
<mandel> fagan: is better separated for the same reason that you have a css file for a webpage separated from the html
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> oh actually I think I did it wrong
<fagan> mandel: its giving me an unexpected indent thats whats wrong
<fagan> fixed
 * fagan hates that windows puts .txt to stuff and doesnt show extentions
<fagan> mandel: im done
<fagan> css tried and working
<fagan> and I have it working from a seperate file too
 * fagan pushes it to a branch 
<fagan> that took way too long
<fagan> I was trying for like 15 minutes to find the css file I made only to figure that windows created the file style.css.txt :/
<mandel> hehe, which editor are you using?
<mandel> please tell me is not notepad
<fagan> mandel: *cough* *cough*
 * fagan doesnt have windows set up for development yet 
<fagan> I logged into ubuntu to figure out that .txt issue
<fagan> :)
<fagan> Im a linux guy the dumb things the do with Windows confuse me
<fagan> :P
<mandel> take a look at komodo edit,notepad++ or even jedit
<fagan> mandel: doesnt komodo cost some money?
<fagan> Oh and I could use gedit on windows too
<fagan> :)
<fagan> mandel: lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/testing_css_ui_qt
<fagan> I turned the button blue
<mandel> fagan: komodo edit is free
<fagan> Or I mean the button text blue
<fagan> to turn the button blue I just had to turn the background of the object blue
<fagan> I wonder how much of css works like there are some really cool things I could do with transitions and stuff
<mandel> fagan: one sec, I'll look asap
<fagan> mandel: take your time
<fagan> Man I love unity in 11.04
 * fagan just sat back and appreciated all the work and how easy stuff is
<fagan> mandel: oh forgot to add the files :P
<karni> fagan: cool that it's working for you. it's not working for everyone, though :< (/me is one of them)
<fagan> karni: look at my branch
<karni> fagan: the windows installer?
<fagan> karni: im trying out css in qt
<fagan> its not the entire windows installer
<karni> fagan: my Win7 is broken, and I'm quite busy applying a app-wide library to the android project
<karni> *u1f android project
<karni> fagan: next time :)
<fagan> karni: it works on ubuntu too )
<fagan> :)
<karni> cool
<fagan> its just a test
 * fagan trys something daring 
<fagan> karni: oh you meant unity I thought you were using qt
<fagan> I got mixed up :D
<karni> fagan: the fancy eye-candy unity thing doesn't work for me
<karni> fagan: what's worse, the theme falls back to some generic theme after ~10 seconds. So natty is not karni-ready hehehe
<fagan> karni: ah im shallow I love it
<karni> I like it. I might love it once it works for me.
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> I have 2 gpus and it works on both perfect
 * fagan <3 css
<mandel> ralsina: ping?
<fagan> mandel: is the branch ok?
<fagan> its nothing special but does work
<mandel> fagan: branching right now
<fagan> cool
<fagan> orange button with blue text and yellow text on the box
<mandel> fagan: cool, looks good, have you though what would you do if you wanted to read the style from a resource rather than a file?
<mandel> fagan: reading about Resource files and QResource should be a good start
<mandel> the same idea is sued for images etc..
<fagan> mandel: ah didnt know about that so did it the only way I knew how
 * fagan looks into QResource and fixes it 
<mandel> fagan: well, the point was for me to tell you know, adding more than one things at one time is more complicated, step by step
<fagan> mandel: cool
 * mandel walking dog
<adorilson_> hi
<fagan> hi adorilson_
<thisfred> alecu, nessita: this looks interesting: http://texttest.carmen.se/index.php?page=capturemock
<nessita> hi thisfred!
<adorilson_> fagan, which port is used by ubuntu one?
<nessita> thisfred: hey, can you do a review for me (please)? is pretty simple https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/connect-after-computer-adding/+merge/54929
<fagan> rye: ^
<rye> adorilson, the api slaves are listening on 443 port, but that's not HTTPS
<rye> adorilson, well, that's SSL but not HTTP there
<thisfred> nessita: hi! sure thing
<nessita> thisfred: and also, question: is there anything we can do about bug #707321
<ubot4`> nessita: Bug 707321 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/707321 is private
<nessita> it has zillions of dupes
<popey> heheh
<adorilson_> rye: then, if I get access HTTPS on browser, I'll connect on ubuntu one?
<thisfred> nessita: yeah I'll put that on my list for today
<nessita> thanks!
<rye> adorilson_, i am not sure i understood the question
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<adorilson_> rye, I asked my sysadmin, and he says the 443 is open. I have other problem
<adorilson_> my connection sucks
<mandel> nessita: I forgot I hate a doctors appointment, I'll have to miss the standup (will be back n 15 min)
<mandel> sorry for that
 * mandel -> doctors appointment he forgot
<nessita> mandel: ok, please share your standup when you're back
<nessita> mandel: good luck!
<mandel> will do, thx!
 * fagan makes up a load of stuff for his standup since mandel isnt around :P
<fagan> (programmed a submarine, flew a jet and saved a country from an attack of killer bees)
<fagan> me?
<fagan> we having standup now?
<dobey> no
<dobey> 52 min i guess
 * fagan is all over the place today 
<fagan> damn time changes
<dobey> .ar time is weird :)
<fagan> dobey: yeah but theeir weather is awesome
<fagan> I forget that not every
<fagan> *everyone is on the same time
<fagan> Well then looks like ill have a longer break today and will stay on an extra hour since I finished what mandel wanted me to do before lunch
<ralsina> mandel:pong
<ralsina> hello everyone!
<fagan> ralsina: he wanted to say he was going to the doctors
<ralsina> fagan: oh, ok
<fagan> so he will miss standup
<ralsina> fagan: want to spend some time learning Qt tricks today?
<fagan> ralsina: did for most of the day
<ralsina> fagan: hahaha ok
 * ralsina starts reading backlog then
<fagan> I learned how to make css themes and stuff
<fagan> after I blocked myself up on something basic because I didnt read it right :)
<fagan> but ill be a lot better tomorrow :)
 * fagan blames getting an hour less sleep 
<thisfred> nessita: I'm looking at that bug, but I'm completely baffled by the code. It looks like we try to create a new database when desktopcouch loses connection to the local database. I can't imagine when that would ever be a good idea.
<nessita> thisfred: can you bzr blame and ask the coder?
<thisfred> nessita: is cardinalfang off today? I don't see anything in the calendar
<nessita> thisfred: not that I know of
<thisfred> I'll ask
<clarita> ping mandel ralsina
<nessita> beuno: would you know if CardinalFang is working today?
<fagan> clarita: mandel isnt around
<fagan> but I suppose you can ask me since im pretty clued in
<clarita> fagan: ok thanks - question about where T&Cs should sit in the Installer journey as they are curiously absent
<fagan> clarita: well it should be one of the first screens id say
 * nessita reboots after upgrade
<fagan> so in our mockups it should be after the start screen
<fagan> So the flow would be click the install button-> T&C -> install
<mandel> clarita, fagan: I'm back :)
<clarita> fagan: yup - except one scenario is when you admin installs on machine so users will not see these screens - they will just see log in / sign up
<fagan> oh your back cool
<mandel> sorry I had to go to the doctor :)
<fagan> clarita: good point
<clarita> mandel fagan: great...so to continue...the admin scenario means T&Cs should be at sign up
<clarita> and those signing in have already agreed to T&Cs previously?
<mandel> clarita: the T&C are always at signup, which is part of sso, if has been coded like that atm
<fagan> clarita: but if they (for some reason) dont accept the T&C whats going to happen?
<clarita> mandel: ok so they don't need install-specific T&Cs, just service-specific
<fagan> Ubuntu one is already installed
<clarita> fagan: it looks like I need to design that journey :-)
<ralsina> clarita: pong
<mandel> the app will be installed, but the service wont work, since you wont have credentials
<fagan> Well we could ask them if they want to remove it if they dont accept it
<clarita> ralsina: pls see current convo :-)
 * ralsina is reading
<mandel> fagan: no, that is wrong, if user a does not accped it does not mean that user b did not accept them
<mandel> removing it from the machine would piss off the user that accepted them
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<ralsina> if not accepted, just don't work and say "you have not accepted the T&C"
<ralsina> save a flag somewhere
<clarita> mandel fagan: I think if they don't accept we can say 'fair enough, you can always come back later' - or something more appropriate
<mandel> ralsina: you wont have the credentials anyway, it will ask you to sign in
<beuno> nessita, canonicaladmin doesn't show Chad off today, so maybe it's just DST kicking in?
<mandel> ralsina: so the flag is the credentials in the creds vault :)
<nessita> beuno: may be, I just wanted check with you
<fagan> that sounds ok
<ralsina> so that's it then, not a problem ;-)
<fagan> yep
<mandel> clarita: the idea is, ubuntu one tried to get the credentials, you do not have them, it will ask you for them, if you are  user you will need to accent the T&C if not, back to square 0
<clarita> mandel ralsina fagan: ok so I tie the T&Cs to the user signing up
<fagan> so mandel thats already in sso?
<mandel> clarita: yes
<clarita> mandel: ok - all clear thanks
<mandel> fagan: yes, it is in sso, like in linux, which is the one that asks you to accept them according to the app
<fagan> mandel: I meant already in your branch of the sso installer stuff
 * fagan didnt phrase that right at all 
<mandel> fagan: from the installer, no, but it is in the ubuntu_sso code, so it is an import in the installer
<fagan> Ok
<fagan> mandel: so now that I have the css and the signal stuff down what will I be doing after lunch?
<fagan> oh yeah havent done the resources thing yet
<fagan> should probably look that up before I move on
<nessita> mandel: you're back already?
<nessita> mandel: how did it go?
<mandel> nessita: fine thx :)
<mandel> I'm back to normal, wanna hear my stand up
<fagan> mandel: you didnt miss standup
<nessita> mandel: stand up is in 22 minutes
<nessita> mandel: and yes, I want you rad your standup then :-)
<mandel> uh, cool :)
<fagan> mandel: can you tell me how to do the resources thing
<fagan> it isnt clicking in my brain how to do it but I know what it is
<mandel> fagan:sure, lets start with the basics, have you created a resource file in QtDesigner?
<fagan> mandel: nope not yet I was doing it manually :)
<mandel> manually? take a look at QtDesigner for that :)
<fagan> mandel: yeah I did the xml
<mandel> fagan: then use the resource compiler from pyqt so that it generates a resource file that you can import from your module, do you know the tool?
<fagan> ok qtdesigner has it now so my xml was valid anyway
<fagan> oh ok thats cool
<fagan> so its more or less the same as the pyqt then
<fagan> thats ok
<ralsina> anyway, the XML for a resource file is silly simple, but yes, use designer
<mandel> fagan: one thing is the xml file, a diff one is the .py generated by pyqt, which is not related to QtDesigner
<mandel> fagan: here it is http://www.opendocs.net/pyqt/pyqt4.html#pyrcc4
<ralsina> fagan: basically, using pyrcc4 you convert the .qrc into a py file. You have to name it an specific way because the compiled .ui files will try to import them by name, like icons.qrc => rc_icons.py
<ralsina> fagan"Then, you can use resource names pretty much everywhere you would use a file name in PyQt's API
<fagan> Ok
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<fagan> hey alecu
<ralsina> fagan: for example, you can create a QPixmap("filename.png") or QPixmap(":/icons/filename.png") (first is a file, second a resource)
 * ralsina is talking from memory so there may be typos
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I saw that in the book how to use them which is cool
<fagan> Just didnt know how to get to that point :)
<ralsina> fagan: what book are you using?
<fagan> ralsina: the one mandel gave me
<fagan> its the pyqt one
<mandel> ralsina: this is the one http://www.qtrac.eu/pyqtbook.html
<ralsina> that's a very good one
 * fagan is still using wordpad :P
<ralsina> fagan: get notepad++
<ralsina> fagan: when's your end of day today?
<fagan> ralsina: I have komodo now
<ralsina> fagan: ok, komodo is good
<fagan> ralsina: I think 4:30 now
<fagan> since I took a long break
<ralsina> fagan: then I said "stop using wordpad" ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: and now is what time?
<fagan> ralsina: its 3 now
<fagan> so another hour and a half I think
<fagan> ish unless something important comes up
<ralsina> fagan: ok, so not today, but tomorrow I will start early, at around 10AM your time, and I would like to give you a bit of Qt training
<ralsina> fagan: just some best practices where Qt lets you do things two ways, so you know which one is better
<ralsina> standup!
<fagan> me
<nessita> me
 * ralsina goes away two days and everyone gets lazy! ;)
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<alecu> unity keeps crashing on me :-(
<fagan> go?
<dobey> being lazy is a natural human trait
 * fagan still doesnt know how many people are in this team 
<dobey> i wouldn't be king if i didn't make everyone else do everything for me :)
<ralsina> dobey: It's good to be the king!
<ralsina> me
<dobey> fagan: we are none, and we are all
<ralsina> ok, fagan please!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Learned pyqt better: - CSS custom looks (for this new fancy installer looks) - Some of the basics that I didnt know yet
<dobey> ralsina: you already said me. i guess you said it for me that time. my ploy *is* working! :)
<fagan> * got some payroll stuff sorted
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * help mandel with the screens if he needs it
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita go
<nessita> DONE: completed self-evaluation, booked tickets for London sprint, coded fix for bug #715873, started on bug #704434
<nessita> TODO: finish #704434, keep tackling bugs, do some university paperwork (I'll be starting late next Wed)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, though syncdaemon is giving some headhaches again :-)
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 715873 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Auto connect after initial setup (affects: 1) (heat: 80)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715873
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 704434 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Stop the backend service when UI is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704434
<ralsina> dobey: yes, sir, that me was actually a you ;-)
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, talked with possible contractor (only one now!), misc stuff, administrivia, PyCamp, had idea that will revolutionize the Internet
<ralsina> TODO: send mail to invite testing, several calls, evaluations
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel!
<mandel> DONE: POC of the proposed UI for the windows installer. Got a very similar UI which shows some errors in the design.
<mandel> TODO: talk with fagan, ralsina and clarita to see if we want to move towards that dir. Get back to SSO. Lunch
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu: go go go
<alecu> DONE: 4 days of PyCamp at La Falda, Córdoba.
<alecu> TODO: work on bug #739688
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739688 in ubuntuone-client "Broken node Exceptions raised after metadata is deleted from a move. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739688
<ralsina> dobey?
<ralsina> thisfred: standup!
<dobey> λ DONE: self/mgr evals
<dobey> λ TODO: peer evals, UIFE request, finish bug #733327, libu1 release
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 354)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<nessita> dobey: what UIFE are you handling?
<mandel> I think is UEFA, not UIFE
<mandel> hehehe
<nessita> alecu: one thing, syncdaemon is failing with
<nessita> KeyError: ('0e0a3c0d-ddb8-4926-ad71-c33fd6079e6a', '7b61cef3-5851-4b4d-974a-6e1178203a67')
<nessita> 2011-03-27 22:50:18,320 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - Node delta for 0e0a3c0d-ddb8-4926-ad71-c33fd6079e6a:c9162478-f551-426e-b212-f950fb0c045a can't be applied.
<dobey> nessita: the one i file as soon as i get the code finished. for codec install in libubuntuone
<nessita> alecu: facundobatista mentioned is a bug you introduced?
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok. Thanks
<thisfred> ralsina: oops me
<thisfred> * DONE peer review for Stuart L., Rodney and Naty.
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/connect-after-computer-adding/+merge/54929
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~vds/ubuntuone-servers/compact_and_clean_view/+merge/54874
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS desktopcouch-service 'file_exists' crashes http://pad.lv/729117707321
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS get ubuntuone-couch into natty [2/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [ ] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<alecu> nessita, yes. And I though I had a bug for that, but it looks like I don't.
<nessita> alecu: can you please prioritize that?
 * fagan suggests that we should spell Naty with two ts for this cycle 
<alecu> sure
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, do you get that in the exception logs or in the testruns?
<nessita> alecu: un my working syncdaemon
<nessita> in*
<clarita> mandel ralsina fagan: 2 more questions - 1. apart from T&Cs do we need a license agreement? and 2. can I assume that language selection would be something we put in 'future requirements'? :-)
<ralsina> We should have a license agreement
<fagan> clarita: better safe than sorry
<ralsina> at least it's standard practice in all GPL app installers I have seen on windows
<mandel> Well T&C is a license agreemnt, right?
<ralsina> mandel: no, unless it includes a copy of the GPL :-)
<fagan> 2. we could add it now but only have English till it gets translated
<mandel> the license can be in the pacakge, but does not have to appear on the installer, does it?
 * mandel looks at stallman with an old HD on his head
<clarita> ralsina: so license should be agreed at initial installation (eg this could be the admin agreeing....not the individual users)
<ralsina> yes
<mandel> clarita: yes, the GPL license is just related to the software
<dobey> GPL is weird
<clarita> mandel great
<ralsina> mandel: actually, you have to provide a way to see the license. There is language about it, look for yoyodyne in the GPL2 :-)
<fagan> isnt there a pretty long T&C for u1 itself?
<dobey> T&C has to be agreed to by every user
<fagan> apart from the gpl bit isnt there service T&C too?
<ralsina> So, different cases. GPL only on the installer.
<dobey> GPL only has to be agreed to when you redistribute the software (doesn't actually require agreement to install/use software)
<ralsina> fagan: yes.
<clarita> ralsina: goddit
<mandel> I agree with dobey, GPL does not have to be agreed by the user…
<ralsina> dobey: it's the usual behaviour of windows apps, to inform the user of the license when they install, so they can decline.
<mandel> well, we add it, if we can remove it, is just jumping a widget over :)
<dobey> ralsina: yes, because most windows apps you have to accept the EULA before using it.
<dobey> ralsina: but that's not how the GPL works :)
<ralsina> dobey: exactly. When in Rome, and all that.
 * karni hates limited inheritance in Java
 * mandel is happy that is when in rom do what… if it had been when in greece we would be have a diff conversation
<dobey> ah the Romans. so successful they destroyed themselves :)
<ralsina> and as mandel said, it's removed with one press of the "del" key :)
<ralsina> dobey: they took over 800 years to do it. Should we be so lucky ;-)
<dobey> mandel: lol
<dobey> ralsina: well, we have faster computers so we can do it a whole lot faster :)
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586467
<fagan> Am I doing it right?
<fagan> Its not working :/
<mandel> fagan: have you ran it?
<mandel> fagan: there you are passing a file, the method requires a string with the style, you have to open it
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> QResource('file path').data
<fagan> mandel: thanks
<clarita> ralsina mandel: please could you email me the license wording so we can work on layout
<mandel> fagan: data is a method, so add the ()
<mandel> clarita: from GPL?
<ralsina> clarita: oh, you are going to love knowing that it's  about 2000 lines of text ;)
<clarita> ralsina: marvellous, I sense a scroll bar coming on...
<thisfred> or a veeeery small font size
<fagan> mandel: Hmmmm im getting QResource not defined, do I need to import it? I tried to do an import but it doesnt find it
<clarita> or we could just include a dozen lines then *hope* no one tries to read the rest...
<fagan> Well you could always do an autoscroller
<mandel> fagan: from PyQt4.QtCore import QResource
<fagan> clarita: and most people dont read them anyway
<thisfred> ralsina:  clarita: well there is a short version that points to the whole license:
<fagan> mandel: tried it, must have spelled it wrong or something
<clarita> thisfred: where would I find this?
<thisfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586469/
<mandel> fagan: are you importing from QtCore and not from QtGui, right?
<fagan> mandel: ah thats whats wrong
<fagan> ok now thats working
<clarita> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> yw
<fagan> thisfred: dont we still have to ship with the licence
<fagan> even if we dont show them all of it
<thisfred> fagan: yeah, but we don't have to show it all
<ralsina> ship: yes
<thisfred> fagan: just have it in the zipfile
<fagan> thats cool
<thisfred> or msi or whatever
<fagan> Just hide it under a rock somewhere
<fagan> mandel: what next?
 * fagan still has another hour to do some more stuff
<ralsina> thisfred: here's what the GpL says about showing it: http://pastebin.com/bVctfvb3
<ralsina> clarita: So, we could go that way, a small blurb that links to the license and so on
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, it sort of assumes a console :)
<ralsina> thisfred: well, it was written in 1989 ;-)
<mandel> fagan: ok, so you know how to create a styled app with css from a resource, why dont you write a small form, similar to the sso one that does some validation, if the field is not correct, set the color to red
<mandel> example, wring re-typed email
<mandel> and add a button that performs the validation
<fagan> mandel: cool
<fagan> I can colour the border red if they get it wrong
<mandel> yes, that sound like a nice idea
<clarita> ralsina thisfred: ok will maybe look at both short license version with link and longer version - I think the ideal is not to take users out of the process if at all possible
<thisfred> I agree
<ralsina> clarita: we can show the long version in the same window
<dobey> still talking about licenses?
<clarita> ralsina - ok
<fagan> dobey: yep
<clarita> dobey: yes - love the license chat
<fagan> dont we all
<ralsina> dobey: well, at least it's not about what license to use
<clarita> ralsina: small mercies
<clarita> :-)
<fagan> ralsina: well what license isnt a talk its a religious debate
<mandel> MIT!
 * mandel hides
 * fagan grabs the pitchfork
<ralsina> Eclipse Community License!
<ralsina> Ok, stop! ;)
<dobey> 27b-6
<mandel> you had to do it ;)
<ralsina> 27b-6?
 * ralsina shouldn't ask probably
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eosrujtjJHA
 * fagan really wonders if qt actually has what he is trying to use
<ralsina> fagan: what is it?
<fagan> ralsina: Im trying to use a css dashed red border for a text box if they get the email wrong
<fagan> it looks nice in html but I can only try if qt actually has it
<ralsina> fagan: why a dashed red border?
<fagan> because it looks nice
<ralsina> But ok, anyway. Start designer.
<ralsina> Create a text box. Edit it's stylesheet property and try things out.
<fagan> Oh I suppose it will give out if I put in something like that and its not implemented
<ralsina> For details about how you can customize widgets read http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7/stylesheet-customizing.html
<dobey> but it's not very accessible :)
<ralsina> dobey: indeed it's not accessible, but let's consider it part of the overall solution and an educational experience.
<fagan> Ok it didnt give out
<fagan> It should have it in there if its implementing css more or less fully
<ralsina> fagan: what are you putting in the CSS?
<fagan> ralsina: the style
<ralsina> what is the style? ;-)
 * ralsina wnts a piece of CSS
<fagan> ralsina: the style of the little app im writing for mandel
<fagan> (its part of my pyqt education )
<ralsina> fagan: give me the border property you are trying to apply
 * fagan pastebins 
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586486
<fagan> I think im probably the main user of paste.ubuntu.com :)
<ralsina> fagan: border: 5px dashed red;
<fagan> ralsina: cool will do
<ralsina> fagan: the default border is probably 0px
<fagan> ralsina: its good to set it anyway since then you can tweak it to make it better looking
<ralsina> fagan: indeed what I provided you is not good looking. But the goal of the exercise is to do the behaviour first. Pretty we can do later.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah its pretty wide :)
 * fagan already changed it to 2px
<ralsina> fagan: we don't want it to go unnoticed and suspect we are not doing it right ;-)
<dobey> bbiab, lunch time
<mandel> ditto here, I'm going to grab something to eat (I forgot I had to eat :P)
 * fagan just realised what consitutes a valid email address 
<fagan> its 1 char + @ but doesnt exactly have to be followed by a domain
<fagan> it can be an ip too
<fagan> So it makes the syntax of mandel's thingy a little bit easier
<mandel> fagan: sorry, I'm back, you were syaing?
<fagan> mandel: its cool
<fagan> I was just saying that it was a little bit easier than I thought because of the way emails work
<mandel> oh, yes, well we dont want to check exactly that it is a perfectl email, is just an example :)
<clarita> ralsina: apols if this is a hilarious question - but what are the chances of us rewording that license agreement?
<fagan> mandel: well im being cool aboout it
<ralsina> clarita: the text of the GPL? None.
<ralsina> clarita: of the short blurb that tells you you can read the license? Change at will, I think.
<clarita> ralsina - that's what I meant - great
<clarita> ralsina - it is just a little bit SHOUTY
<ralsina> HAHA
<mandel> clarita: you clearly have not met the guy responsable :)
<clarita> ralsina: we don't want to put off the sensitive people
<clarita> mandel: I meant SHOUTY in a nice way :-)
<fagan> clarita: the FSF are pretty shouty
<fagan> they wrote it
<mandel> clarita: he take a look: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<mandel> clarita: that is the nicest he is :)
<mandel> a little craze :P
<ralsina> the guy who wrote it is not a nice person, in some ways.
<mandel> I love the cat that is killed in the background in that movie hahaha
<mandel> s/movie/clip
<fagan> ah his heart is in the right place but he is a big nerd so he just gets his point across in a bad way
<fagan> he is just a bit nearsighted
<clarita> mandel: I'm speechless
<fagan> mandel: do you want me to test any merges on windows before I leave for the day?
<mandel> fagan: no need, we will get to those tom :)
<fagan> cool
<fagan> I dont mind at all :)
 * fagan makes some dinner 
<fagan> mandel: I didnt get it all done but there is just a little bit of code left to finish but just about there
<fagan> I can push it to a branch but I havent tested it yet
<fagan> and havent compiled the .ui or the .qrc
<ralsina> fagan: he called me evil once, so I can call him a terrible singer
<fagan> ralsina: evil wow thats harsh
<mandel> fagan: we will take a look at it early in the morning
<fagan> did you kick a puppy?
<ralsina> fagan: I disagreed with him about licensing
<fagan> ralsina: so you did kick a puppy
<ralsina> fagan: I was part of KDE at the beginning. You are probably too young to remember ;-)
<ralsina> we were all eeeeeeevil
<fagan> ralsina: well I was 8 when GTK started
<ralsina> I still am!
<fagan> the first web browser was made 2 years before I was born
<fagan> :)
 * fagan feels like he is 12 
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> joshuahoover: pong
<ralsina> fagan: I may be the oldest guy in the company, so I feel like I am 90.
<joshuahoover> thisfred: hi! do you know if bug #702176 and related bugs are in or not?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control-panel to volumes when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 55)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<fagan> ralsina: yeah im not helping with my talk of being 8 when GTK was started I dont think
<Doughy> nessita: You there? Remember me? I talked to you last week. UbuntuOne is STILL NOT DONE syncing my files
<thisfred> joshuahoover: nope the quota bugs are not, we started too late on them, and they were more complicated than I'd hoped
<ralsina> fagan: it's ok, you 12 year olds are allowed those things.
<Doughy> 5th Day and UbuntuOne still not done syncing files
<fagan> ralsina: hehe
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ok, thanks for the update...i'll go ahead and update the bugs so they don't show against natty :)
<thisfred> joshuahoover: I still want to see what we can do to get them in, but for now, the old notification is still in there. So the functionality exist, it's just not very well integrated with unity
<nessita> Doughy: I remember you. We are having server issues since yesterday. Did you receive a reply to your support request?
<thisfred> I'm guessing getting that fixed past UI freeze is in the 'fat chance' realm
<Doughy> No
<nessita> Doughy: ok, let me ping someone for you
<Doughy> Server issues since yesterday
<Doughy> that means after 4 days it's still not done
<Doughy> ugh
<nessita> Doughy: joshuahoover will contact you, he will handle your support request
<Doughy> ok
<mandel> ralsina, clarita: skype to decide about windows style in 21 mins, ok?
<ralsina> mandel: got weekly tech leads call
<ralsina> mandel: in 4' so my next slot is... in 64 minutes, give or take a minute
<mandel> clarita: ^
<mandel> should be a quick one
<clarita> mandel ralsina: ok
<clarita> 62 mins and counting....
<mandel> that means at manuels 7 pm…. ok
<karni> I'm gonna get some food, till later!
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: do we have hotel/instructions for next week sprint?
<ralsina> nessita: looks like Marianna is about to tell us
<ralsina> nessita: she asked me about the disappearing wiki page
<nessita> https://wiki.canonical.com/OnlineServices/Sprints/DesktopApr2011
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, I didn't email her
<ralsina> She just sent a mail about there being a hotel for the London Windows Sprint, so hopefully one should appear soon about the Buenos Aires one.
<ralsina> nessita: no problem, I told her
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> ok, lunch time!
 * nessita starvs
<ralsina> clarita mandel: finished the calls a bit earlier, so I am ready for skype when you are
<clarita> ralsina - ready
<ralsina> mandel fagan: ping?
<mandel> ralsina: ready :)
<mandel> clarita, ralsina: skype?
<clarita> mandel yup ready
<ralsina> ready here too, who calls?
<ralsina> mandel: are you setting the window to translucent?
<mandel> ralsina: just set the parent widget to translucent and no luck :(
<ralsina> mandel: what's the branch? I will take a stab at it later
<mandel> ralsina: I can very well have done something very stupid, take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add_antialized-corners
<nessita> Chipaca: can you please confirm if ubuntuone-hackers is listed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+subscribe for you?
<nessita> Chipaca: we're still not getting the bug notification for the control panel package tracker
<dobey> nessita: i have several e-mails in a bug folder for the cp package
<dobey> nessita: hackers is subscribed
<nessita> dobey: I've modified some package-only bugs and I'm getting no notifs
<nessita> dobey: you sure those emails are not project-bug as well?
<dobey> nessita: yes i'm sure, my filter puts them in separate places. these are under my Ubuntu bugs folder tree
<nessita> dobey: can you give me a bug # as example, please?
<dobey> nessita: it might just be that launchpad is slow with e-mails right now
<dobey> X-launchpad-bug: distribution=ubuntu; sourcepackage=ubuntuone-control-panel; component=main; status=New; importance=Undecided; assignee=None;
<nessita> dobey: I've done modifications last Friday
<dobey> Subject: [Bug 743602] Re: ubun...
<dobey> and that e-mail is from today at 08:00:30Z
<nessita> dobey: I don't have that email
<nessita> dobey: and my filter grabs everything starting with [Bug to make sure I read everything
<dobey> nessita: dunno. i am getting them
<dobey> nessita: and lp says that hackers is subscribed
<dobey> but so is ubuntu-bugs, so maybe i'm getting them through that instead
<dobey> yay, package installs
<dobey> now to fix all the little nuances in the UI
<ralsina> congrats dobey!
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stop-backend/+merge/55193
<ralsina> nessita: sure thing!
<nessita> thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: need a second review on that?
<nessita> thisfred: yes please!
<thisfred> on it
<nessita> thanks, you rock
<nessita> "sos una masa"
<thisfred> de nada :)
<ralsina> nessita +1
<thisfred> me too
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> whee, nearly there
<ralsina> mandel: are you gone?
<ralsina> Ok, anyway you may get the backlog. The shadow is not supported, there is a trick: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/faq/answer/how_can_i_draw_shadows_behind_windows
 * nessita -> syncdaemon tests that requires pidgin to be closed
<jono> dobey, any progress on the contact syncing or banshee recognising your music bugs?
<jono> s/contact sycing/evo not seeing your contacts
<dobey> jono: i don't know anything about the contact sync issue, but i saw that rodrigo_ made new couchdb-glib and evolution-couchdb releases and uploads at the end of last week
<dobey> jono: for banshee, you mean the issue with it not seeing musinc you'd previously purchased in rbox for example?
<ralsina> I'm EODing early today because tomorrow I start early to work with fagan and mandel. Have a nice evening people!
<dobey> ugh, aptdaemon error codes are strings :-/
<jono> dobey, yep, that issue with Banshee
<dobey> jono: haven't got to it yet. probably will in a couple days, or while in buenos aires next week for sprint
<jono> thanks dobey
<dobey> thankfully almost got this big branch done though :)
<karni> good eeeeeeevning!
<dobey> me
<dobey> meh
<dobey> even
<thisfred> this is weird: bug #717507 seems to suggest an import error in the control panel gui
<ubot4`> thisfred: Bug 717507 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/717507 is private
<thisfred> oh, nm already fixed, this is a duplicate someone just reported
<thisfred> ah, not really
<thisfred> just marked fix released
<thisfred> that's not really helpful
<thisfred> and the traceback is similar but not the same
<dobey> meh, policykit :(
<sergeylo> guys, is u1 client from natty ok?
<dobey> thisfred: that was a real bug i think, and i think it is fixed now, but yeah, marking things fix released from lack of response seems wrong. incompletes get auto-expired anyway
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> dobey, the new report I saw was against ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk 0.9.4-0ubuntu1
<dobey> no back to trying to figure out how to use polkit, since the docs have broken links
<thisfred> is that old?
<dobey> thisfred: no, that's current. hmm
<thisfred> it's a different import that errors
<thisfred> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/744531
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> definitely not a dup
<thisfred> deduped it
<dobey> i wonder
<sergeylo> can't connect for 3 days or more. AUTH_FAILED.
<dobey> oh wtf
<dobey> thisfred: ugh, looks like sso package is broken
<thisfred> ah
<sergeylo> after update to natty
<thisfred> dobey: should I move the bug there?
<dobey> i just did
<thisfred> ok
<dobey> sergeylo: did you somehow end up revoking your auth on the web site for that machine?
<sergeylo> once it added a computer about in 10 strings
<sergeylo> after deleting them, it doesn't connect at all
<sergeylo> * 10 strings in the machines list
<dobey> sergeylo: open System -> Preferences -> Passwords & Encryption Keys, and remvoe the "UbuntuOne" token from there, then try to connect again
<sergeylo> Xubuntu has no password keyring
<sergeylo> has it?
<sergeylo> can't find
<dobey> well i don't know what UI app is installed on xubuntu, but it uses gnome-keyring still afaik
<sergeylo> same UI
<dobey> i mean which UI to manage the keyring
<sergeylo> oh
<dobey> i guess it doesn't use seahorse
<dobey> perhaps ask in #xubuntu
<dobey> ok, aptdaemon hates me or something. i give up for now. will finish it in the am
<dobey> later all
<thisfred> kenvandine: It looks like there are 2 ubuntuone entries in the messaging menu when our application is not running (1 with icon, 1 without), but only one when it is. Do you have any idea what could cause this?
<sergeylo> oh yes, gnome keyring. Deleted keys, looks like working
<sergeylo> thanks a lot
<sergeylo> holy... it works... worth of sleepless night
<nhaines> Hmm, my Windows machine has been syncing with Ubuntu One for five days now.  So I'm gonna say.... not gonna make it.  ;)
<nhaines> Is there anything I can do to collect info about what the Ubuntu One service is up to, that might be useful in a bug report?  Alternatively, any ETA on the new Windows beta client?
<fagan> nhaines: well me and mandel are the windows client and it will be a lot better for the next release
<fagan> nhaines: I dont have a clue when the target is for it but I think its some time in the month after 11.04's release
<fagan> the first beta was a bit of a proof of concept the next one is a more or less full port of the u1 interface from natty so you can look forward to that
<fagan> (in Qt)
<nhaines> Ah!  I thought it was going to be a more finished product.
<nhaines> fagan: in that case, how can I help test the beta client?  :)
<fagan> nhaines: its not any where near ready
<fagan> we are working on the installer at the moment
<fagan> the rest is over the next month or so
<nhaines> fagan: well, it was worth a try!  :)
<nhaines> U1 for Windows is going to clear a huge hurdle for new users who want to try Ubuntu.  So I'm looking forward to it and I know you'll do a great job!
<fagan> nhaines: well watch the ubuntu one blog for more info anyway
<fagan> nhaines: im an intern im not going to do a good job :P
<nhaines> fagan: as long as you make up for it in volume!  ;)
<fagan> nhaines: hehe yeah
<fagan> I bring some energy :)
<nhaines> :)
#ubuntuone 2011-03-29
<kenvandine> thisfred, it is the shortcut group in the .desktop file
<kenvandine> X-Ayatana-Desktop-Shortcuts=U1
<thisfred> kenvandine: so we should get rid of that, and we'll be good?
<kenvandine> yes
<thisfred> awesome, thanks once again!
<kenvandine> and the last couple lines
<kenvandine> thisfred, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586682/
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> thisfred, you want to leave  X-Ayatana-Appmenu-Show-Stubs=False
<kenvandine> that keeps you from getting that place holder "File" menu in the appmenu
<aws910> I tried to buy songs in rhythymbox(via ubuntuone) and it's stuck at "transferring to your Ubuntu One storage".  Has this been resolved yet?
<Guest1151>  hi,.
<duanedesign> hello
<Stupid_Bot> where am i now >?
<Stupid_Bot> hello duanede
<fagan> morning all
<duanedesign> o/
<mandel> morning!
<duanedesign> hate spending time on something that does not work out
<duanedesign> i feel like, I got an hour in this I can not stop now! :P
<fagan> duanedesign: what doesnt work?
<duanedesign> certain BASH built-in commands do not run in python using subprocess.Popen
<duanedesign> strange. subprocess.Popen(["bash", "-c", "type type"])
<duanedesign> works
<duanedesign>  subprocess.Popen(["bash", "-c", "history"])
<duanedesign> does not :(
<fagan> duanedesign: are you sure thats not a feature and not a bug
<fagan> and there is a file you can poke to get that info too
<duanedesign> yeah i was trying to avoid ising .bash_history
<duanedesign> or .zhistory
<duanedesign> but i might have to
<fagan> well its 3 lines of code to get it
<fagan> so its not that bad
<fagan> brb food
<duanedesign> yeah. i would also need to pull the command out of any cruft in the file
<duanedesign> depending on the settings they have each line could look like :1301370701:0;update
<duanedesign> could of already done it with the time i spent messing with subprocess :)
<duanedesign> where /32
<duanedesign> oops
 * fagan back 
<mandel> fagan: have you finished what you started yesterday? What are you doing atm?
<fagan> mandel: looking at it now trying to figure what is left to do with it
<fagan> ill try run it and see if it works
<mandel> ok, let me know if you have any issues
<fagan> mandel: yep I just wrote most of the code without testing it so im going to presume that there is going to be some failure somewhere in there
<fagan> but the logic is fine so its just syntax is probably off
 * fagan hasnt done a lot of python in the past year so is a little rusty 
<fagan> mandel: cant figure out whats wrong here
<fagan> lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/valid_email
 * mandel looks
<fagan> its not seeing the submitbutton
<karni> morning
<fagan> morning karni
<fagan> mandel: I tried using the name of the object too and all that but it still doesnt know about the submitbutton
<mandel> fagan: try self.connect(selg.ui.SubmitButton, blah blah blah
<mandel> sorry I meant to say selg.ui.SubmitButton
<fagan> self :)
<mandel> haha what a bad day with the F
<mandel> :P
<fagan> mandel: worked but there is a little error its saying that im passing an arg to submit
<fagan> is there a default value passed into methods when the signal is connected
<fagan> Id probably guess its the origin of the event
<mandel> fagan: ok, this is the trick, you see the signature of the signals, well if it the signals has a parameter, it mean you get one, if it does not, then you do not get it
<mandel> fagan: give me a sec, I just look at how you connected the button :P
<mandel> I did not eve try the code yet (mandel should try the code before replying)
<fagan> mandel: pull before you fo
<fagan> do
<fagan> there was a few more errors
<mandel> fagan: yes, I just noticed, you forgot self in the method :)
<mandel> fagan: self, is like this in gobject or in js, if you call it x, then use x, although there is a reason why is called self
<mandel> :)
<mandel> so, in the submit method you defined
<mandel> def submit(x):
<fagan> mandel: I did that to take out the error :)
<mandel> so instead of using self, you have to use x because you called like that, the best way to fix it is calling x self :)
<mandel> ouch :)
<mandel> fagan: by the way, which editor are you using?
<mandel> there is some weird indentation
<fagan> mandel: I did a bit of it in wordpad and a bit in gedit
<fagan> so some of it was fine and some of it is funny
<fagan> mandel: the only thing wrong now is getText() isnt working
<mandel> text()
<mandel> :P
<mandel> I think getText is a gtk thing
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<fagan> and its in swing as well and vb if I remember too
<mandel> fagan: use notepad++ on windows, is free and will handle the move from gedit to notepad++ easily
<mandel> you probably have to fix how your tabbing si done, in vim (which I'm not telling you to use, but would be the best choice wink wink) you would do:
<mandel> set: ts=4
<mandel> :set expandtab
<mandel> you have to do the same in your editor of choice
<fagan> Infinite loop oh yeah :P
<fagan> mandel: I have it working now perfect other than the css not doing the change
<JamesTait> And it's good morning from me. :)
<fagan> JamesTait: morning
<mandel> fagan: how do you know the button works as expected? have you added soem debugging?
<fagan> mandel: I tested it
<fagan> but ill make sure
<fagan> yep definitely working
<JamesTait> Hey fagan. :)
<mandel> fagan: can you push the changes then?
<mandel> fagan: I'd like to see the logic
<fagan> mandel: give me 1 sec just getting the css fixed
<fagan> mandel: pushed
<fagan> I still cant get the css thing working
<fagan> it says in the book that you have to set a property and it should work but its not
<fagan> so there must be something missing
 * mandel looks
<mandel> fagan: if any python developer sees that you have used x instead of self, the might chop off your balls, I'm not joking ;)
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> mandel: yeah I just fixed that
 * fagan was just being lazy 
<fagan> And seeing the word self so much instead of this makes me feel strange
<fagan> mandel: should I be referencing the specific LineEdit with the wrong var?
<fagan> or is that whats going wrong?
<mandel> one sec, I've got to fix on thing in the wiki and I'm back with you
<mandel> multitasking is hard...
<mandel> fagan: do you have your flight tickets to london?
<fagan> mandel: I emailed the travel company and they got back to me asking for some more info so I sent it on havent heard back yet
 * fagan follows up 
<fagan> oh I missed one of their emails crap
<fagan> mandel: ok done with that
<mandel> fagan: what do you mean? you have the flight?
<fagan> mandel: I replied so im going to probably get it sorted in a few hours when they get back
<fagan> I just picked my option
<mandel> fagan: ok, I'm back with you, looking at the code
<fagan> Oh I had a mistake
<mandel> fagan: yes, the sintax in the css is wrong: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/stylesheet-syntax.html#selector-types
<mandel> the selector should have the value quoted
<fagan> mandel: yeah thats what I figured too
<mandel> fagan: reply to marianna, she needs to talk with you
<fagan> mandel: yeah just did
<mandel> fagan: and there is another hint int he link I sent you
<mandel> with bold letters under the selector :)
<fagan> mandel: so I need to remove it and add it again?
<mandel> yes
<fagan> pyuic4 isnt working right
<fagan> its giving me a syntax error
<mandel> fagan: may I see the output?
<ralsina> good morning people!
<fagan> mandel: just says error line 1 syntax error
<mandel> fagan: and how did you ran the script?
<fagan> pyuic4 style.css > style.py
 * fagan feels he probably used the wrong thing 
<mandel> yes
<mandel> you did :)
<mandel> you need to use the pyrc to wards the resources file, not the css :)
<fagan> oh crap
<fagan> yeah my bad
<fagan> forgot that from yesterday
<fagan> ok I removed the css bit and re-added it but its not working
<mandel> fagan: what did you understand from the warning in the docs?
<fagan> mandel: yeah I did but I mean the css isnt working at all not just that bit
<mandel> fagan: but tell me what you understood? you updated the css, cool, but there is some extra code you have to change
<mandel> fagan: please push the changes you made, I'll take a look
<fagan> mandel: I added the bit to set the style sheet again because it has to reload it when you change the var
<fagan> so in submit down at the bottom I re-add the style sheet
<fagan> I understood that its just the sheet isnt working for some reason
<mandel> ok, and you regenerated the resource.py file so that the new css is used, right?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> please push the changes
<mandel> I'd like to see the code
<mandel> fagan: in the mean time, this version works:  lp:~mandel/+junk/fagan_valid_email
<rye> so, anybody here on maverick experiences the crashes of gnome-settings-daemon?
<fagan> mandel: pushed
<fagan> yeah your one is working
<fagan> mandel: your one is definitely a lot cleaner
<fagan> since its properly indented. wordpad ftw
<fagan> but I did make it look better by changing the px to 2
<mandel> wait what? use notepad++ no notepad, and definetly not worpad
<mandel> qordpad brings a lot of problems...
<fagan> mandel: yeah im in gedit
<fagan> im going to just use my linux machine for development and use my windows machine for testing
<fagan> its what I know so it just works better
<ralsina> fagan: switching back and forth between linux and windows is not going to be efficient but try it anyway if you want.
<fagan> ralsina: ubuntu boots in 8 seconds and windows boots in 20
<fagan> not really too bad
 * fagan has a nice machine 
<ralsina> fagan: s I said, terribly inefficient
<fagan> ralsina: yeah but if its more comfortable I dont mind too much
<ralsina> fagan: if you have a nice machine, at least run one or the other in a VM so you can just switch
<fagan> I havent been on the windows side of my machine all day
<ralsina> fagan: has anyone told you you are argumentative? ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah they have :)
<fagan> and on the VM thing it takes 40 secs for the VM to boot
<fagan> so its nearly easier just to restart
<ralsina> fagan: but you only boot it once a day.
<mandel> fagan: where were you testing your branch?
<fagan> mandel: ubuntu
<fagan> but I did test it on windows yesterday for the css
<mandel> fagan: did it work on ubuntu, I mean your branch?
<fagan> mandel: my branch nope
<ralsina> fagan: I am not interested in arguing. I am interested in helping you code. If you prefer not listening to us who have about 25 years combined experience, that's ok, of course.
<fagan> ralsina: its cool ill give it a try
<mandel> fagan: well, your code will not work on windows as it is due to the resources.py, it has to be generated on windows to work on windows
<fagan> mandel: ah that was it
<mandel> I'm going to guess you have a 64 machine, right?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<fagan> so I have to recompile it each time for windows
<fagan> thats ok
<mandel> dont add autogenerated code to a trunk, it does not make sense, is better to automate the generation like I did with the setup.py
<fagan> mandel: ok I can do that
<fagan> I was just doing this up fast so didnt do that
<mandel> fagan: I was not asking you to add the auto-generation bit, I was more saying, dont add autogenerated code
<fagan> mandel: yeah I know
<fagan> I have gotten 1 thing weird
<fagan> hmmm its gone now
<ralsina> fagan, I will take my son to school in a bit, but in 60 minutes from now, we are going to have a training session :-)
<fagan> the text box wasnt letting me edit it
<fagan> ralsina: cooll
<fagan> *cool
<ralsina> fagan: in the meantime, I would like it if you could read PEP8, the document that talks about python style
<fagan> ralsina: will do
<ralsina> naming conventions and such. It's not long, and you should have time to do it.
<ralsina> fagan: here's how we'll work from now forwards
<ralsina> fagan: mandel will give you some exercises, it may be testing or trying to do something we want in the app, early in the morning
<ralsina> fagan: then you spend the morning working on it, and I review it after your lunch
<fagan> ralsina: ok cool
<ralsina> That way mandel doesn't get too stuck and I can help you get up to speed on pyqt
<fagan> ralsina: good plan
<ralsina> fagan: cool, let's do that then. Remember that Qt has great docs, and for most things, it is there ;)
<fagan> ralsina: google like a pro
<ralsina> fagan: cool, because that's what I do ;) PyQt is large enough that noone knows it by memory, you just need a vague memory on where to look.
<fagan> ralsina: well I read the book a little more after work yesterday and know some of it a little better
<fagan> and I did get mixed up with gtk anyway :)
<ralsina> that's good
<ralsina> not the getting mixed up, of course ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well most gui toolkits use gettext rather than text
<fagan> so it was a little bit of a oh they do that differently
<ralsina> well, Qt is consistent. You always have property() and setProperty()
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I looked at the notes after mandel said it was text()
<fagan> and I knew where to look to check
<fagan> so at least ill know for next time
<ralsina> cool. Now I'll go make breakfast and ship the kid to school, be back in one hour, and then we'll go over your code. Ok?
<fagan> sure
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<fagan> morning nessita
<nessita> hi fagan, how are you?
<fagan> good good learning more today
<fagan> :)
<rye> My empathy crashed, I removed all passwords from the keyring and next restart of empathy brought it online
<rye> not something I was expecting :)
<fagan> rye: on 11.04?
<rye> fagan, yes
<fagan> the password system was changed
<rye> fagan, yes, but it keeps using both passwords
<fagan> rye: yeah well there is an issue with the old passwords if you updated earier
<fagan> (in the release)
<mandel> .me walking dog
<rye> fagan, so e.g. on startup it will use the old entry, and fail if password has changed. Going to the accounts allows me to click that funny switch one does not know which state it is now in and I can go online
<rye> but now i removed the passwords completely and it succeeded at connecting to all the accounts... probably mission-control is caching something
<fagan> rye: interesting
<fagan> ralsina: you back?
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-721525/+merge/55327
<thisfred> is what I could use reviews on :) good morning also
<fagan> thisfred: I can give it a review and test
 * fagan just finished reading pep8 anyway and is waiting for ralsina 
<thisfred> fagan, awesome. 1 sec I forgot to list test instructions :)
<fagan> thisfred: cool
<fagan> looks pretty trivial anyway
<thisfred> fagan: the fix is trivial yeah, once ken told me how to do it. Never in a million years would I have come up with it :)
<thisfred> fagan: instructions to test are added
<fagan> thisfred: yeah just doing it
<fagan> thisfred: yep working
<fagan> +1
<fagan> tests pass too
<thisfred> fagan: awesome thx
<fagan> (I knew there was nothing in the tests that would fail but worth a try to see)
 * mandel back
 * nessita will be offline to do some testing with the control panel
<fagan> nessita: need any help with the testing?
<fagan> (im not doing much at the moment)
<mandel> all: ralsina has the telephone company fixing something at his place, so he wont be here for the standup
<mandel> I dont know how long he will be off
<fagan> mandel: ok
<ralsina> I have the phone compay working on my building, so my internet connection oscilates between miserable and none
<ralsina> Hey, they fixed it!
<ralsina> Maybe!
<fagan> Ill go on break and stay till 5 if needs be
<fagan> (I mean ill go on break for an hour and stay on till 5)
<ralsina> fagan is now a good time for your lunch break?
<thisfred> ralsina: could use a review if you're not busy with 10 other things already
<fagan> ralsina: its 2 so its ok
<ralsina> If yes, then come back for standup and after that we'll have our review, ok?
<fagan> thats cool
<ralsina> thisfred: I can try, as long as the phone guy doesn't cut the RED wire again
<thisfred> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-721525/+merge/55327 and good luck ;)
<mandel> me
 * ralsina should get one of those 3g thingies just as a backup
<fagan> mandel: thats not for an hour isnt it?
<nessita> mandel: get your clock straight :-)
<nessita> thisfred: that is merged already!
<fagan> yay I was right :)
<ralsina> mandel: 1 hour early :-)
<ralsina> thisfred: you already have +2 in that branch!
<thisfred> ralsina: oh wow :)
<fagan> I think ralsina is lagging
<thisfred> thanks nessita!
<nessita> prego :-)
<ralsina> I am lagging between 2 and 14 seconds. Usually it's 87 milliseconds :-(
<mandel> fagan: is it? dammed dont tell me they changes the time in spain and nowhere else....
<thisfred> mandel: I think all of europe (minus the UK, but that's an island anyway)
<ralsina> mandel: amazingly, it's not spring here
<mandel> ralsina: well, there I'm not surprised...
 * mandel puto govierno de los huevos cambiando la hora
<mandel> then, I'm goign to microwave my lunch :)
<ralsina> mandel: and the standup is set on MY TZ ;)
<mandel> he, check this out: http://www.cadw.wales.gov.uk/
<mandel> view the source and tell me where the WTF is :)
<thisfred> mandel: client side validation ftw! :)
<thisfred> hahaha
<mandel> always I great thins to do hahahaha
<mandel> that I was an a
<mandel> my brain is fucked after reading that :P
<thisfred> mandel: do you suppose the search box is able to empty the db?
<mandel> thisfred: I dont know…. is hard to guess with those clues
<mandel> I'm really tempted to give it a shoot
<thisfred> http://www.cadw.wales.gov.uk/default.asp?id=7&lang=events is also great: To see what’s on, go to www.cadwevents.co.uk
<thisfred> PLEASE DO NOT USE THE DROP-DOWN BOXES BELOW TO SEARCH FOR EVENTS.
<thisfred> hahah
<thisfred> how can putting that in be less work than taking the search out?
<thisfred> although, it *is* asp
<ralsina> come on guys. Don't break the wales govmt, ok?
<thisfred> ralsina: maybe that is how the language came into being in the first place
<thisfred> DROP TABLE vowels;
<mandel> hahahahaha
<ralsina> No, welsh was invented by cats on typewriters
<ralsina> gaaaaakh lag
<thisfred> ralsina: I read somewhere that the Welsh pretty much colonized Patagonia, so you better be careful ;)
<thisfred> They might come for you
<ralsina> thisfred: well, a few towns. You can still eat welsh cake there. And the young people (even not welsh-descendent) learn welsh for fun.
<ralsina> I've been there (Gaiman). Pretty.
<thisfred> I'd like to go some day
<fagan> thisfred: ireland!=UK
<mandel> ok, true story: when I arrived to england, like while back, I share a flat with some brits that though it would be funny just to have welsh tv channels and see what the spaniard would do. Got to tell you I spent house watching TV really worried of how would I finish my degree if I could not even understand a soap opera
<ralsina> well, you can go in 2 weeks if you want :-)
 * fagan just read the scrollback :P
<thisfred> fagan: oh Ireland is also still not on DST?
<thisfred> well, it is another island. Island folk are peculiar ;)
<ralsina> darn, the management call moved one hour earlier and overlaps the standup now!
<fagan> thisfred: Ireland is on the UK time for the moment but we are going to be sticking to UTC probably this year and not doing the daylight savings time like the UK
<dobey> thisfred: Ireland is too protestant to follow the UK :)
<thisfred> fagan: I hate daylight savings, so good for you
<thisfred> dobey: let's not go there :)
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> heh
<alecu> nessita, pong
<dobey> DST is just more proof that time doesn't really exist
<fagan> thisfred: yeah its going to be sweet when they stop using it since then I wont be going crazy when the clocks go forward like this week
<nessita> alecu: question. Should the webclient request (in the control panel) timeout by their own if there is not network connection?
<thisfred> yeah, and nobody
<thisfred> s ever been able to explain how it saves anything
<dobey> everyone should just use UTC
<fagan> thisfred: its there so farmers wont miss out of everything in life
<thisfred> the hour you get at one end of the day, you lose at the other
<fagan> it was created because they get up at 4 am and sleep at 8 in the winter
<alecu> nessita, yes, if there's no local network connection it should fail immediately.
<thisfred> fagan: farmers get up at 4, they're pretty much screwed anyway
<dobey> thisfred: DST is for farmers
<thisfred> then let them use it :)
<fagan> but since Ireland has like 4 farmers now they dont need DST
<dobey> no, they should use UTC
<alecu> nessita, if the problem is not local (it's from the router to our server) then it will take a bit to timeout.
<fagan> so its all cool
<thisfred> I have no problem with them getting up later
<nessita> alecu: it does not, as per my test: I had the control panel working, and I disable networking using the NM applet. Any ideas?
<dobey> they can adjust their alarms
<dobey> which happens anyway, because roosters don't have digital watches
<fagan> ralsina: hmmm so during standup you have a management call so does that mean the other thing is pushed back too or would the management call be over quickly enough?
 * fagan just realised that quickly and management dont mix 
<ralsina> fagan: I have the standup in the middle of the call. I will do both
<fagan> cool
<thisfred> http://www.revbeergoggles.com/beergoggles/clock-n-dagger-sm.jpeg
<fagan> thisfred: thats the symbol for killing time
<thisfred> Let's do it! :)
<thisfred> slack!
<fagan> thisfred: I am already doing that
 * fagan is at lunch for 30 minutes now :)
 * alecu will turn off the network connection to test what nessita just found
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, I've started the u1cp backend from trunk with DEBUG=True
<alecu> nessita, then I logged in, disconnected the wi-fi, then I tried clicking both the cloud folders and the devices tab
<alecu> nessita, in both cases the error message (Value could not be retrieved) shows in about 5 seconds
<alecu> nessita, the log shows this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586863/
<alecu> nessita, so I think that perhaps I'm not understanding the issue
<nessita> alecu: how did you disconnect your wifi?
<nessita> in the mean time I'll retry
<alecu> nessita, left click on network icon, unchecked "Enable wireless"
<alecu> nessita, left click on network icon, unchecked "Enable wireless"
<alecu> that's how I disconnected.
<nessita> alecu: my backend gets stuck in 2011-03-29 10:46:09,265 - ubuntuone.controlpanel.webclient - DEBUG - WebClient: getting url: GET, https://one.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/devices/
<nessita> and nothing else happens (weird!
<nessita> )
<nessita> I'll try with trunk
<nessita> alecu: what's response "4"?
<alecu> nessita, 'error_msg': u'(4L, None)'
<alecu> I'm looking it up in the code and Soup docs.
<nessita> alecu: nopes, is not working. Could you please try unchecking "Enable Networking"?
<nessita> since I don't have wifi here
<alecu> nessita, sure.
<alecu> nessita, where are you? in 1995?
<nessita> my backend (trunk) hangs showing this line: 2011-03-29 10:48:32,813 - ubuntuone.controlpanel.webclient - DEBUG - WebClient: getting url: GET, https://one.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/devices/
 * fagan was in 2005 a week ago 
<nessita> alecu: :-) (desktop station, I'm wired!)
<alecu> nessita, I'll pull trunk as well first
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> I'll be back
<nessita> all: stand up in 8 minutes!
<thisfred> ack
<nessita> alecu: how did it go?
<alecu> nessita, pulled trunk, disconnected by unchecking "Enable Networking", but I still get the same behaviour.
<nessita> alecu: are you running natty with all the updates?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps I should try updating the system; Libsoup may be out of date.
<nessita> maybe
<alecu> nessita, I'll try that after the standup.
<nessita> perfect (I mat record a video as well)
<dobey> alecu, nessita: what are you trying to do?
<alecu> dobey, debug a weird behaviour that only nessita is experiencing.
<nessita> dobey: I need to test some behaviors when there is no network connection, and in my case the libsoup request hangs, and in alecu's case libsoup fails immediatly (like I would need/expect)
<alecu> dobey, it looks like libsoup is not timeouting immediately for her when no network connection is available.
<alecu> ditto
<alecu> nessita, "Need to get 414 MB of archives."
<alecu> :P
<nessita> alecu: duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
 * nessita thinks seeeeeeeeet
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<fagan> me
<mandel> me
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: httplib has a global timeout, that some applications set...
<thisfred> dunno if that's related
<dobey> me
<nessita> ralsina: ?
<nessita> ok, let's start, the boss is busy
<nessita> DONE: almost done with bug #704434, started fix bug #726867 while I was at it. Had a long debugging session with facundobatista re: syncdaemon.
<nessita> TODO: land branch for the aforementioned bugs, kick more bugs down
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 704434 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Stop the backend service when UI is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704434
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 726867 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Devices tab shows nothing when syncdaemon is not responsive (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726867
<thisfred> * DONE peer review for James H.
<thisfred> * DONE review lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stop-backend
<thisfred> * DONE two icons in messaging menu when syncdaemon's not running http://pad.lv/721525 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-721525/+merge/55327
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS desktopcouch-service 'file_exists' crashes http://pad.lv/707321
<thisfred> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Did more python/pyqt polishing: - Finished off the valid email example I started yesterday - Read pep8 since I dont follow it too great :)
<fagan> * Got fights sorted
<alecu> me
<fagan> * Did a review and test for thisfred's double ubuntu one indicator branch
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * More pyqt stuff
<fagan> * update wiki for the sprint
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> mandel gogo
<mandel> DONE: Added tests for windows UI. Create a branch of ubuntuone-dev-tools that installs the qtreactor on windows for 2 reasons: run tests with the reactor used in some windows projects and so that the UI can be instantiated (the reactor creates a QApplication)
<mandel> TODO: Propose merge for the above. Some more sso testing on windows. Package first windows version.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey: please
<dobey> λ DONE: nearly completed #733327
<dobey> λ TODO: peer evals, UIFE request, finish bug #733327, libu1 release
<dobey> λ BLCK: aptdaemon/policykit are teaming up against me.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 208)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<dobey> thisfred: the httplib stuff doesn't matter for soup
<thisfred> dobey: ok, don't know libsoup
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: worked on a branch to fix bug #739688
<alecu> TODO: finish said branch, fix the client-server tests that the zeitgeist fixes broke
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> HATE: amazon
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739688 in ubuntuone-client "Broken node Exceptions raised after metadata is deleted from a move. (affects: 1) (heat: 52)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739688
<nessita> ralsina: go?
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<mandel> nessita: yes, I do
<fagan> just updated the wiki so thats done now
<nessita> mandel: shoot
<thisfred> alecu: why amazon?
<mandel> there seems that a branch proposed for ubuntu-sso-client is not landing, and I not quite know why
<mandel> let me find the exact merge proposal
<ralsina> yes, go
<dobey> ralsina: you go
<nessita> mandel: does it have a commit message set?
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_732057/+merge/54722
<mandel> ha, no jodas!
<mandel> no tid does no have a commit message...
<nessita> mandel: buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<nessita> mandel: bu! BU! :-)
 * mandel hides
<nessita> mandel: and please set a better message than "Fixed bug by using the os module." :-D
<ralsina> sorry I am speaking on the call right now, bad timing :-(
<nessita> ralsina: we forgive you ;-)
<nessita> ok, eom!
<ralsina> maybe we should move the standup 1 hour earlier
<ralsina> because now all my other calls overlap
<fagan> yeah DST is confusing all the EU crowd
<thisfred> they should have thought about that before colonizing the world
<fagan> thisfred: yeah its the English and Spanish's fault
<ralsina> just you wait until *we* do DST
<ralsina> last year we cancelled it 12 hours before it was scheduled.
<nessita> ralsina: we usually do that, since we're the weirdos that do not change time
<nessita> ralsina: shall I change the time in our calendars?
<thisfred> I wish the whole world gave up on this crazy idea
<fagan> well Ireland are more than likely dropping it :)
<dobey> we could just not have the standup :)
<fagan> dobey: madness
<fagan> Lets just have more standups
<thisfred> one for every time zone
 * fagan thinks we should have some sitdowns as well 
<dobey> even the newfoundland tz?
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, dobey, mandel, fagan, ralsina: let's have the stand up at 1300 UTC, shall we?
<thisfred> is that the weird one that's 43 mins off?
<fagan> sounds good nessita
<thisfred> nessita: it's all fine by me, as long as we don't keep changing it every week
<fagan> oh nessita thats when mandel's dog is walking him :)
<nessita> fagan: nopes, mandel is walking beast at 1200 UTC
 * fagan wonders which timezone he is in now 
<mandel> well, is not a big deal standups are short and the dog can handle it
<dobey> thisfred: i think it's 30 min, but yes it's weird
<alecu> fagan, everybody: timeanddate.com
<ralsina> nessita: +1 from me. But I don't know if someone other than chipaca can change it
<nessita> I can, doing it right now
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> toma jefa!
<mandel> :P
<nessita> done
<thisfred> dobey: Saudi Arabia changes daily, based on sunset :)
<nessita> ralsina: I've set the event so guest can modify it ;-)
<fagan> Ah ok I keep forgetting that I move to UTC +1 in DST
 * ralsina is tempted to just declare UTC the oficial timezone of #ubuntuone and punish anyone that mentions another timezone 
<fagan> ralsina +1
<thisfred> ralsina: fagan mentioned +1!
<thisfred> ;)
 * fagan suggests the person has to listen to rebecca black "friday for the rest of the day 
<dobey> ralsina: just so you know, .ar is not utc
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/decouple-devices/+merge/55345?
<nessita> alecu: I would love if you can do one (requires your network connection magic)
<alecu> nessita, looking
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> nessita, what magic?
<alecu> nessita, you mean I should do it before all the packages are updated?
<nessita> alecu: being able to disable your net conn and having the web client timeouting
<nessita> alecu: yeah...
<alecu> ack
<alecu> nessita, "indo" in "The devices_info returns local indo if webclient error"
<ralsina> dobey: and I never mention times in ART ;-)
 * ralsina punishes ralsina
<fagan> Lol
<alecu> yes, mentioning times is an art
<fagan> alecu: nice pun
<alecu> yup, but since I didn't mention any bad words nor did any scatologic references, mandel would have probably said "your jokes suck!"
<fagan> alecu: Ill give a polite laugh even for the bad ones
<alecu> hahahah
 * fagan is nice that way 
<mandel> alecu: no, I would have not said it sucked…
<mandel>  but I would have mentioned it is a girly one
<mandel> :P
<mandel> nah nah nah
<nessita> alecu: fixing!
<ralsina> For those coming to BA next week,Marianna is sending an email later today
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, fagan: please take a look at the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/qtreactor/+merge/55349
<mandel> we need to install the qtreactor in windows, otherwhise trial plus Qt testing is very hard
<mandel> and ugly
<fagan> mandel: want a windows test from me?
 * fagan just thought duh 
<ralsina> mandel: are you doing a QCoreApp when in no-ui mode? (I can't  see the diff yet)
<mandel> fagan: is more for information purposes, since you will need to install the qtreactor to test some things on windows
<fagan> mandel: ah ok
<mandel> ralsina: no need, qtreactor uses QCoreApp as the default, so I just need to do a QApplication when ui
<dobey> ugh
<ralsina> it instantiates QCoreApp? Really? weird what things I don't know.
<nessita> ralsina: email with details?
<mandel> ralsina: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor/blob/master/qt4reactor.py
<ralsina> nessita: hopefully :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, cool
<nessita> ralsina: I mentioned this yesterday, but I'll repeat myself: tomorrow I'll be in the university sorting paperwork for my future absences
<mandel> nessita: are you planning your sick days? ;)
<ralsina> mandel: asymetric as all hell, but cool ;)
<nessita> mandel: jajaja. Nopes, I'll be absent from my teaching duties on May (UDS) and on June (team sprint(
<nessita> ))
<fagan> nessita: what do you teach in uni?
<nessita> fagan: any Computer Science subject, this year and last year I was assigned to Algorithms and Data Structures, I and II
<nessita> fagan: but I've been also teaching Operating Systems,  Network and Distributed Systems, Languages and Compilers
<fagan> nessita: I did data structures this year was pretty fun
 * dobey needs to write a compiler
<mandel> dobey: I'll take you on that one, I'd love to :)
<fagan> i did all the other ones except distributed systems and languages and compilers but they are bumped into other subjects
<nessita> fagan: did you have to program in any language? if so, which one?
<rye> nessita, hmmm. bug #744731 - ubuntuone-control-panel starts syncdaemon even if the user does not have the credentials, syncdaemon creates Ubuntu One folder and therefore will be started on every subsequent login
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744731 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon running although I have no account (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744731
<mandel> dobey: by the way, branch fixed :)
<fagan> nessita: C++
<nessita> rye: I disagree! :-) but let me confirm before putting a battle
<nessita> fagan: oh, my condolences
<fagan> nessita: I love C and C++
<fagan> hehe
<nessita> fagan: oh, my condolences**2
<dobey> mandel: you'd love to write a compiler?
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, have you putit oncanonicaladmin?
<ralsina> or is it just a few hours?
<fagan> after 3 years of java C++ was a dream
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, since is a paperwork for canonical. Shall I?
<mandel> dobey: me, yes, I started a phd in compiler optimization regarding graph theory and specific improvements in that area related to the grammar used :)
<mandel> then left it for money :P
<dobey> mandel: oh, so you *are* insane :)
<fagan> mandel: wow that sounds like a lot of work :)
 * fagan slept through most of graph theory so knows how much work it is :P
<ralsina> I suppose not
<mandel> well, my final year project was about genetic analysis of DNA… some cows were dying in africa and we wanted to cure them from manchester :)
<fagan> mandel: lol did you actually do it?
<dobey> fagan: he probably ate them before they got sick
<mandel> save the cows, no, but I did the software for the DNA clustering
<nessita> alecu: typo fixed and pushed
<fagan> dobey: thats the only way
<ralsina> I spent 2 years studying Hardy-Littlewood's Maximal Operator and implications on differentiation theory. So much FUN
<mandel> well, when I left we had a problem because the mice were dying and we did not kow if they were depressed
<fagan> I didnt know mice got depressed
<mandel> yes, funny story,there are machine to test that, but are illegal in europe
 * fagan realises this conversation is very quote worthy 
<ralsina> Me neither. Mice do get *compressed* though
<fagan> ralsina: haha
<mandel> the idea is to hang the mouse upside down for 30 min, if they dont give a crap, they are depressed, but doing it is against their rights
 * fagan gets the campaign started for mouse rights 
<fagan> (starting with the right to marry)
<mandel> so they were thinking of doing it in africa, but then, we had to have the mice there… which as problematic
<mandel> s/as/was
<dobey> ok where was i with this installer insanity
<ralsina> stuff yo are legally allowed to eat doesn't have toomuch rights, IMHO
<fagan> ralsina: so you still in calls?
<ralsina> let's get back to business
 * mandel goes back to qt testing
<dobey> ralsina: don't know about you, but i'd like my meat to be good and healthy when it gets cut up to go on my plate :)
<ralsina> fagan: just hangup 20 seconds ago
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> damn you phone guy!
<ralsina> stop cutting the wrong wire!
<fagan> hah
<nessita> ralsina: would you have a slot to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/decouple-devices/+merge/55345 ?
<mandel> nessita: want me to take a look?
<nessita> mandel: I would love to! IRL tets instructions are detailed as merge proposal description
<nessita> alecu: did you manage to IRL test the branch re: net conn?
<mandel> nessita: ok, mine it is then
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: but in about 1 hour after I am done with fagan
<nessita> ralsina: no problem, mandel and alecu are taking care of that
<ralsina> cool
<thisfred> alecu: I've factored out two methods, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586909/ draw_attention and switch_to in the controlpanelwindow. If I want to be able to call those through dbus, is the easiest way to make the window a dbus object, and decorate those two methods?
<dobey> as it turns out, testing the install of packages is hard when there are 1GB of packages being upgraded at the same time
<vadi> Is it possible to search within the notes using the web interface?
<beuno> vadi, not at the moment, no
<vadi> mm, unfortunate. Doesn't seem like Tomboy is too xp-friendly at this point either
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, the branch looks ok, and it seems to be working fine.
<nessita> alecu: great!
<nessita> but... ?
<alecu> nessita, but I think I've met the issue you mentioned.
<alecu> nessita, if I click on the device tab, it will not timeout immediately.
<alecu> nessita, but
<alecu> nessita, when the wheel is spinning, I try to click on other  tabs, and then return to the devices tab
<alecu> nessita, then it looks like it's fixed.
<nessita> grm
<nessita> *weird*
 * nessita tries
<alecu> nessita, so, I'm thinking that it has to do with soup not failing immediately. Or caching the name resolution. Or some other soup issue.
<dobey> i doubt it's a soup issue
<alecu> but let's try a bit more. It's very annoying to have to disable networking :P
<nessita> alecu: sounds like it :-/
<alecu> dobey, why?
<dobey> alecu: well for one, nessita seems to be the only person with the problem?
<alecu> dobey, I'm experiencing it as well
 * alecu stops his network connection.
<dobey> alecu: and the problem is that it takes about 5-10 seconds for the connection attempts to fail?
<dobey> alecu: or 10 minutes or what?
<dobey> alecu: are you testing other things, or only control panel?
<nessita> dobey: the control panel backend
 * nessita goes offline as well
<thisfred> more dbus questions: When a service exposes a single interface, the bus name and the interface name are/can be/should be the same?
<dobey> can be
<thisfred> and for methods that have no arguments, I simply don't provide an in_signature?
<dobey> aren't always, and shouldn't necessarily be
<nessita> thisfred: yes to the second question
<nessita> thisfred: in_signature defaults to '', which is no params
<thisfred> dobey: good enough, nessita: thx
<dobey> anywya
<dobey> must get some lunch. bbiab
<fagan> wow mass time outs
<stupid_bot> anyone here?
<fagan> stupid_bot: yep
<alecu> nessita, so, I can reproduce your issue, when clicking on the "Devices" tab very soon after disconnecting.
<stupid_bot> hallo....
<alecu> nessita, the spinner keeps on going three minutes after the web call is made.
<nessita> alecu: any ideas? I wouldn't put too much effort on this due to other priorities that we have
<stupid_bot> can you help me fagan>?
<nessita> argh
<fagan> stupid_bot: well probably not me but somebody
<nessita> stupid_bot: just ask your question in the channel and people will answer when they are available (usually soon)
<alecu> nessita, and the libsoup callback is never called (_handler)
<alecu> nessita, so, I guess it might be a libsoup issue.
<nessita> alecu: is there any way to enable some debug on libsoup?
<alecu> nessita, don't know.
<nessita> alecu: ok, do not worry, we'll gave to use this as is :-/
<nessita> alecu: thanks a lot for your debugging time
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<alecu> nessita, and the 4L error we see is SOUP_STATUS_CANT_CONNECT from here: http://library.gnome.org/devel/libsoup/stable/libsoup-2.4-soup-status.html#SOUP-STATUS-OK:CAPS
<nessita> alecu: groso
<stupid_bot> why firefox wont popup after i click manage account
<alecu> nessita, perhaps we should let it go a much longer time and see what happens.
<nessita> stupid_bot: where are you clicking "manage account"? is the ubuntu one preferences?
<mandel> nessita: question, probably due to my ignorance, why do you have a yield self.assertFailure in one of the tests?
<alecu> nessita, also, it's very easy for the user to work around: he'll probably start clicking on other tabs and the spinner will go away.
<stupid_bot> yup nessita
<nessita> mandel: becasue assertFailure returns a deferred
<alecu> nessita, and I believe it only happens in a short period of time since the network is disconnected. A few seconds later it will not show up.
<mandel> does it? is that from trial?
<alecu> nessita, so I believe we should mark this as low priority, unless more people start finding it.
<alecu> mandel, yes, it's from trial
<nessita> stupid_bot: what version do you have? please paste in pastebin.ubuntu.com the output of running this command in a terminal: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client-gnome
<nessita> mandel: please note that you can run things that returns a deferred within the addertFailure call
<nessita> assertFailure*
<nessita> alecu: I will not even report the bug, is very unlikely we will be able to do anything about it
<nessita> alecu: +1 to your opinion
<mandel> nessita: yes, it was just that I founded odd too see it
<nessita> mandel: that method is awesome :-)
<alecu> nessita, mandel: you always pass a deferred as the first arg of assertFailure. It returns a second deferred that will callback if the first deferred errbacks with one of the exceptions passed as 2nd, 3rd, etc args, or it will errback otherwised.
<nessita> mandel: it asserts that a method that returns a deferred, fails
<alecu> mandel, that's why you need to either yield on that second deferred, or return it from your test so trial can wait on it.
<mandel> alecu: yes, I've always returned those, I just wondered why the yield, since you are doing nothing with the result and trial should take care of that
<mandel> but I dont see any harm on using it like that
<fagan> ralsina: your internet back working?
 * fagan got the program to pass pep8 with the time 
<mandel> nessita: when testing your branch, it has to be in natty, right?
<ralsina> fagan: maybe, maybe not, it's driving me crazy
<alecu> mandel: oh, it's not a second deferred, but the first deferred with some callbacks added: http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/10.0.0/api/twisted.trial.unittest._Assertions.html#failUnlessFailure
<fagan> ralsina: you can review the branch anyway and get back to me. It passes the tests and all now.
<fagan> and its running nicely
<alecu> mandel, and yes, it should work, but perhaps trial reports it in a nicer way. Or perhaps not, since trial won't have the line number, but doing a yield there will.
<alecu> mandel, hmmm... yes, I think a yield there should produce more meaningful errors
<ralsina> fagan: I will try now, if nothing goes mad again
<nessita> mandel: yes sir
<alecu> but I don't think anybody did that on purpose yet :P
<thisfred> WOOHOO, I just switched panels from d-feet. Victory!
<ralsina> fagan: what time is it for you, and when's your EOD?
<nessita> what happened with stupid_bot?
<nessita> thisfred: YEAH
<fagan> ralsina: just before 5
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<fagan> and my day is finished at 5
<thisfred> nessita: now to throw it all away and come up with tests...
<alecu> thisfred, coool!!!
<thisfred> it is :)
<fagan> ralsina: I can hang on though for a few minutes since I did spend a bit of time waiting around
<alecu> thisfred, but was it d-feet or victory?
<ralsina> fagan, ok, I'll do the review and send you an email
<thisfred> I might get the hang of this yet
<thisfred> alecu:  :)
<nessita> thisfred: I wasn't expecting anything less from you
<ralsina> or paste everything on private
<fagan> ralsina: you can paste everything if you want
<ralsina> fagan: sorry, in the hour I was without internet things piled up. We'll do it better tomorrow
<fagan> ralsina: cool ill get a fresh task from mandel tomorrow and we can do one big review
<mandel> alecu: yes, trial just returns a very ugly message :P
<ralsina> or rather, I'll do it better even if I have to go to a freaking bar to do it
<ralsina> fagan: yeah
<fagan> ralsina: well I did learn a lot regardless today :)
<fagan> so it was progress
<stupid_bot> i allready paste it ..
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<joshuahoover> dobey, ralsina: are we doing any releases today or tomorrow?
<fagan> joshuahoover: you might be waiting for an answer from ralsina  :)
<joshuahoover> fagan: k, thanks for the heads up :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: maybe tomorrow
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k, thanks
<ralsina> joshuahoover: my internet is completely wonky today and doesn't seem to be improving
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ah, sorry to hear that...makes communicating here a little difficult, huh? ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: oh, yes
<ralsina> I am lagged to hell and back, and it drops every 5 minutes
<mandel> nessita: approved with a small stupid comment that you are free to ignore :)
<alecu> thisfred, sorry I didn't answer about your refactoring+dbus question... I'm looking at it right now.
<thisfred> alecu: nm, I got that to work, so I think it's ok :)
<ralsina> ok, I am going to take a lunch break, buy the phone company guy a beer to see if he works better with alcohol :-(
<alecu> (I was in the middle of shutting down the network connection and restoring it for testing naty's branch)
<alecu> thisfred, did you end up decorating with dbus that class, or making a different one?
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, np, I figured you were busy, I just forged ahead
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> alecu: I had to make a new class
<thisfred> joshuahoover: pong
<alecu> thisfred, I would recommend making a different one, because dbus is sometimes weird.
<alecu> brb
<joshuahoover> thisfred: do you know if these 2 desktopcouch bugs are still set to be fixed for natty? bug #675557 and bug #474170
<thisfred> yeah I found that out :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 675557 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Incorrect encoding of slashes in paths (affects: 1) (heat: 30)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675557
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 474170 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Deleted synchronized database always come back with the next sync (affects: 4) (heat: 17)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474170
<thisfred> joshuahoover: The first one I want to look at at the sprint. The second one is unlikely, since we've not thought of a way it can be solved yet. (It would mean significant new code even if we did)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: cool, thanks! i'll mark the first for beta2 and update the 2nd
<thisfred> shiny
<alecu> back.
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: if you review this, you will be my heros: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_windows_startup_script/+merge/54888
<alecu> thisfred, I mean, dbus decorators do weird stuff to python methods, so it's always better to make dbus decorated method be just stubs that call other methods in other classes.
<thisfred> alecu: yep, that's exactly what I ended up doing, when I got all kinds of weird metaclass errors ;)
<alecu> thisfred, so... sorry I didn't warn about this earlier :-(
<thisfred> alecu: no problem, I would have repinged if I'd gotten stuck, but I didn't :)
<nessita> mandel: I'll do it if I become an heroína, not a hero
<thisfred> I'm having a smart day
<nessita> thisfred: please share some!
 * nessita is not
<ralsina> mandel: let me take a look
<mandel> nessita: sorry, but you are not going to reach the level of a drug :)
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: give me a sec to fix the conflict, it looks like another branhc landed first
<ralsina> nessita: if you are heroína, at 55Kg you are worth about a million dollars (and I agree!)
 * mandel is willing to change his sex 100kg == lots of money!
<thisfred> nessita: and I'd have some neighbours that would be interested in meeting you
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> alecu: one more question: If I want to make an asynchronous dbus call, but am not interested in the result, should I pass lambda X:pass or something as the reply handler?
<thisfred> I don't know why I used a capital X there. Prolog flashback?
<nessita> thisfred: yes sir, I can point you to tons of code that do that
<nessita> thisfred: are you coding a test or a production code?
<thisfred> nessita: thx!
<thisfred> nessita: production code.
<nessita> thisfred: I have examples for both
<thisfred> awesome, love to see them
<nessita> ok, so, for instance: ubuntuone/controlpanel/gtk/gui.py, search for "self.backend("
<thisfred> nessita: yep, got that
<nessita> thisfred: ^ that is production code that accesses to the backend dbus service
<alecu> thisfred, btw: make sure all your dbus calls are async or bad things will happen :-)
<thisfred> alecu: I intend to
<nessita> thisfred: for tests, tou can check ubuntuone/controlpanel/gtk/test/test_gui.py, look for self.assert_backend_called
<thisfred> nessita: obrigado
<nessita> thisfred: that test *also* tests that the call was async, which rocks, becasue otherwise I always forget
<mandel> nessita: looks like the test on sso work as expected, the branch I asked you to take a look fails the register_user on windows because I'm missing the name, first tiem I'm happy because I see a test failing :)
<nessita> mandel: so, one thing about that:
<nessita> mandel: ah no, nothing. On natty we're adding the new param displayname, so you should add that when you work on that feature
<mandel> yes, doing it right now :)
<nessita> awesome
<nessita> mandel: so, your branch is ready for review, right?
<mandel> nessita: let me push it, one min
<nessita> sure
 * alecu goes to have lunch
<dobey> joshuahoover: ubuntu is in beta freeze right now, so probably not unless there are urgent fixes we need to get in; and they would probably have to be today
<Doughy> UbuntuOne client keeps uploading the same file over and over
<Doughy> It's been doing it all night
<Doughy> Won't stop uploading the same 3 files
<__lucio__> Doughy, can i see the log files on ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log?
<Doughy> hang on
<Doughy> ok
<Doughy> shows repeated entries for the files in question
<Doughy> I can send you the file
<nessita> alecu-lunch: I'm assigning bug #734671 so you can work on that when you have a slot
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734671 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with ValueError in getsecret_handler(): too many values to unpack (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 284)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734671
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: I'v found a nice error when merging with trunk in the branch I told you, I'm going to walk the dog to see if a muse appears and lets me fixed, I'll ping you when I'm sure it works
<nessita> mandel: good luck!
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<dobey> mandel: what exactly provides qtreactor?
<dobey> grr, aptdaemon hates me
<dobey> thisfred: uhm
<dobey> thisfred: where is that fix you said landed in trunk?
<dobey> oh, in u1cp
<thisfred> dobey: yep
<dobey> huh
<thisfred> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-721525/+merge/55327
<dobey> ah nightlies haven't built yet
<nessita> dobey: and needs a new .desktop file build
<mandel> dobey: qreactor is a reactor that uses QEvents rather than the normal select methods. In terms of the tests, it creates a QApplicatio mainloop similar to the glib based one) that simplifies the testing with Qt and trial
<dobey> mandel: i didn't ask what it was, i asked provided it :)
<mandel> dobey: the fact that there is a main QApp running the twisted reactor which makes life very easy for test with Qt in it
<mandel> need to go now, we can talk more about it later :)
<dobey> later then
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: hi
<mandel> helo
<mandel> ups, where did the l go?
<dobey> it fell down and the helo's about to crash?
<mandel> anyways, I was saying, the qtreactor allows to write twistted applications that use the Qt main loop, so adding it to the u1trial allows to fully test the windows port because we have a qt app that uses twittted
<dobey> mandel: i wasn't asking you *why* you want it there, or *what* it does
<dobey> mandel: i was asking *where* does the module come from?
<mandel> ah!
<mandel> that is an easy question http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/QTReactor
<mandel> but the git link is broken, the correct one is https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<mandel> ideally, if it is ported to pyside, which I'm tempted to do, it could be added to twisted itself
<mandel> some thing in the qt licese is problematic
<dobey> mandel: and we're shipping it in the windows installer?
<ralsina> mandel: what's problematic on the qt license?
<mandel> ralsina: twistted is MIT, pyqt is GPL, that is why they don't include it, we can, we are gpl
<dobey> ralsina: well it was GPL
<dobey> qt 4.5+ is LGPL though
<mandel> dobey: yes, do you think there is a problem?
<dobey> so it shouldn't be a problem to include a reactor for that in twisted
<ralsina> dobey: that's why I asked "what is". PyQt is still GPL though, but so is our code
<dobey> mandel: there is a problem for the qt3reactor, but i think the qt4reactor could be shipped by default, same as the glib one
<mandel> dobey: superb :) we are not using the qt3 one
<dobey> ralsina: it's not our code that's problem. it's including the reactor in twisted by default upstream
<mandel> yes, that is why I'm tempted to port it as a pet project
<dobey> mandel: hrmm, but if it uses PyQT then it's still an issue, if PyQT is still GPL as ralsina says
<mandel> dobey: for us to ship it? really? I though that since we are GPL, there is no problem, but I can port it, is not too hard
<dobey> can we just fix all our stuff to not use twisted? :)
<ralsina> dobey: well, including qt-reactor in twisted is not exactly an urgent concern for us, unless it's making things very hard for you mandel?
<dobey> mandel: we can ship and install it by default in our installer, sure.
<mandel> cool :)
<dobey> mandel: we can't include it as part of twisted itself. exactly
<mandel> dobey: and I dont think we can get twisted out, not at this level :)
<ralsina> oh, ok, pet project! that's a cool idea ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: i wasn't saying it was. i was explaining the license issue mentioned on the twisted qtreactor web page
<dobey> mandel: well, rewrite in vala :)
<mandel> but you know my evil plan, replace all classes by gobject ones and use instronspection to use the in python, and one day realize everything  is gobject :P
 * fagan likes vala
<mandel> dobey: only thin I can see a problem with is the protobuffers part
<dobey> mandel: how is that a problem?
<mandel> dobey: is there a compiler for gobject?
<dobey> gobject isn't a language
<dobey> or you mean, to generate gobjects out of protobuf descriptions?
<dobey> mandel: we could just move away from protobuf
<mandel> dobey: well, then we have to touch the server side, and that is not an area I wan to play with
<dobey> mandel: not really, we just have to use the same protocol on the client in a different way
<mandel> oh, well.. since they wont let us, It think I should call it a day :)
<mandel> I need energy fight with qt/windows/world
<mandel> and the gf already yelled at be for being here too long
<dobey> heh
<fagan> mandel: how many hours do you work?
 * fagan is wondering 
<dobey> "too many"
<fagan> just seems like a lot of hours
<fagan> well dobey we started at the same time this morning :)
<fagan> and he is just finished now
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: I do stop to go to the gym and walk the dog and those things, and this time of the day is good to talk with dobey, he is not trying to covince everyone to change the world :)
<fagan> hah
<fagan> so you do the lots of breaks kind of day thats cool
<mandel> well, not lots, I wake up at 7 walk the dog for 1 hour, then breakfast, work til 130 walk the dog, work, walk the dog and 6:30 and maybe gym and the 2 or 3 hours more if I'm having fun with the code of the day :)
<fagan> wow lucky dog
 * fagan likes cats (no walking)
<mandel> yes, he is a lucky bastard :)
<fagan> <3 cats
<mandel> well, need to go, gf calling and she is a spaniard (dangerous women)
<mandel> laters!
<fagan> later mandel
 * fagan dreams of a woman with a nice accent :)
<fagan> But maybe not spanish I like English or Australian
<dobey> i think i need a break myself
<fagan> dobey: do breaks are always good
<fagan> plus slacking off is always to be encouraged
<dobey> am feeling hungry again, and need to figure out how to tell when aptdaemon is *really* done
<fagan> dobey: cant you not ask it?
 * fagan thought there was some dbus signal for that 
<dobey> it's not a very well designed API, no :)
<fagan> :)
<fagan> dobey: if I can help ill be checking on IRC periodically
<fagan> I dont mind :)
<alecu> dobey, ping. I was wondering about:
<alecu> ubuntuone/platform/linux/unity.py:import gio
<alecu> dobey, do we include gio as a dependency?
<dobey> alecu: it's part of python-gobject
<alecu> dobey, facundobatista wants to use it to make syncdaemon move files to the trash
<alecu> dobey, great, thanks.
<dobey> alecu: i want us to use the file change monitoring it has :)
<dobey> so we can get rid of pyinotify
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: so when I switch to async calls, my dbus methods stop working. Do I need to do something to the service itself to make async work? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/gui-service/revision/119
<alecu> thisfred, looking
<thisfred> I think I may be doing the mainloop thing wrong
<nessita> thisfred: looking
<facundobatista> dobey, how can I check if that python-gobject is in the natty CD's (I want to learn this for any package :) )
<dobey> facundobatista: we already require it
<facundobatista> dobey, ok, but I want to learn the generics... how can I check if the XYZ package is in an Ubuntu CD?
<nessita> thisfred: you have to provide both, reply_handler and error_handler. And why did you moved the DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)?
<dobey> facundobatista: but you can look on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ at the <distroimagename>.manifest file for each cd image
<alecu> thisfred, do you have that same problem if you uncomment the "#, error_handler=error_handler)"?
<alecu> thisfred, (both of them)
<ralsina> eod for me, since I have been here for 11 hours already. Have a nice evening!
<thisfred> nessita: alecu yeah, if I provide both nothing changes, and I moved the loop to see if that helped but it doesn't
<nessita> ralsina: enjoy!
<nessita> thisfred: branching and testing. Do you have the backend running?
<facundobatista> dobey, is there a way without needing to download the .iso?
<dobey> facundobatista: get the .manifest file instead of the .iso
<dobey> facundobatista: it is a list of all the packages in the .iso
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, I think so, though not from this branch
<thisfred> nessita: alecu so if you go back to r118, it works, you can switch between panels with the --switch-to= switch
<facundobatista> dobey, there! awesome, thank you!
<dobey> facundobatista: eg. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.manifest
<dobey> facundobatista: sure
<facundobatista> dobey, yes, found it :)
<dobey> ok, i am taking a break now. bbiab
<nessita> thisfred: there is no alert method in ControlPanelService
<nessita> thisfred: were you trying with alert or swicth_to?
<thisfred> nessita: you're right, that should be draw_attention
<nessita> thisfred: also, you're expeting a window parameter in ControlPanelService, where is that being passed?
<nessita> expecting*
<thisfred> nessita: I was testing with switch_to
<alecu> thisfred, nessita: I think the problem is the sys.exit just after the async call
<alecu> thisfred, nessita: I would expect the sys.exit to happen after the async call has returned.
<nessita> alecu: that too
<alecu> ie, in the reply_handler
<nessita> but anyways, the ControlPanelService can't be created without the window param...
<nessita> thisfred: how were you planning on creating/passing that window to the ControlPanelService ?
<alecu> (the sys.exit should happen in the reply_handler and in the error_handler too)
<thisfred> nessita: the controlpanelwindow creates the service, but yeah, I see how that could cause timing problems
<thisfred> ok, thx, back to the drawing board
<nessita> good luck
<thisfred> alecu: I think we can't do the sys.exit(0) at all, because we don't know if either one or both of the methods were called. So then we'll have to make the bin script wait for any async methods to be called. That sort of feels like maybe they should be called sync in this case?
<alecu> thisfred, can both switch-to and alert be called at the same time?
<thisfred> yep
<alecu> thisfred, in that case, maybe have one method call with both boolean parameters
<thisfred> makes sense
<alecu> thisfred, or make the handler of one call the other and set up another handler to exit.
<alecu> thisfred, but I believe reverting to sync will lead back to trouble.
<thisfred> That seems like a pain. And they're not always both called. So a single method that can deal with all combinations is probably easiest
<alecu> ok, great
 * alecu will reboot after 400mb of updates
<karni> good evening #ubuntuone
<nessita> bye karni
<karni> nessita: you going? I was greeting, after few hours away ^ ^
<nessita> karni: ah! no, I was confused then
<karni> nessita: perhaps I was confusing!
<nessita> karni: though I'm leaving soon :-)
<karni> :)
<dobey> english is confusing
<karni> I got an interesting error today on boot. "Keyboard error or no keyboard present" followed by "Pres F1 to continue, DEL to enter SETUP"
<karni> How smart is that!
<nessita> ok crowd, I'm off
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<dobey> karni: it's fine if it's at/ps2/usb, but bluetooth not so much :)
<nhaines> karni: that one's always been my favorite.  :)
<karni> dobey: it was a PS2 keyboard, but how am I supposed to press a key if it doesn't recognize the keyboard heheh
<karni> nhaines: o hai! ready for a new ubuntu one files apk :)?
<nhaines> karni: yup!  :)
<dobey> karni: well it just assumes that it's unplugged. that message hasn't changed in 25 years :P
<karni> nhaines: QR code for you http://goo.gl/Nq37N
<karni> dobey: I just can't understand how can they ask to press a key if there's no keyboard plugged (or there's keyboard error) ;)
<dobey> well it assumes the user is smart enough to check the physical keyboard connecction first :)
<dobey> what i don't understand, is why aptdaemon is saying it's done, when it isn't yet
 * nhaines loves qr codes.
<nhaines> karni: I hope there's some nice art assets coming for the client eventually.  :)  But ignoring unimportant stuff, I'm looking forward to seeing what works and what doesn't in this new version.
<dobey> i wish i didn't have to actually install stuff to test this
<karni> nhaines: there's a little UI candy, but yes, I'm waiting for those art assets :x
<karni> nhaines: you'll notice some senseless icons in the quick action 'context menu' -- this is waiting for art assets as well.
<nhaines> karni: ooh, I like the context menu!
<karni> nhaines: publish one file, you'll get a little more options, so that you'll probably have to scroll it sideways
<nhaines> http://ubuntuone.com/p/k4R/
<karni> nhaines: hahahah
<nhaines> It works!  :D
<karni> thanks :)
<alecu> karni, there are some server and server-like bioses where you can enable booting anyway when a keyboard error happens. But they seem to be the minority...
<nhaines> karni: that's probably my favorite feature of U1 in general... so to have it on the phone and also autocopy the public URL, that's really great.  :D
<karni> nhaines: the directory context menu will have 'share' option eventually. oh crap, I forgot a folder is syncable as well
<thisfred> alecu: if you're still around: I pushed a new version, but whatever I seem to do, async does not work (which does not surprise me, but what surprises me is that sync does.) In the latest version, if you uncomment the stuff in the bin script, it becomes async, and stops working...
<karni> nhaines: I'm happy you like it! :)
<karni> alecu: True, you can even make the PC start without the keyboard (but you have to plug it initially anyway ;D)
<alecu> thisfred, looking
<thisfred> r121
<thisfred> method works fine from d-feet too
<thisfred> It *looks* like the reply_handler just never gets called
<thisfred> anyway, I have to walk the dog. Will check back later.
<dobey> alright am out. cheers all
<alecu> thisfred, ping
<alecu> thisfred, I think that after service.switch_to_alert some event loop should be started.
 * karni grabs some food
<alecu> thisfred, I've sent an email with some comments on the branch
<alecu> and this is EOD. bye all!
<thisfred> Yay, I'm super close to having dbus panel switching and attention drawing working right for the control panel. Should be able to finish it tomorrow morning,
<thisfred> EOD
#ubuntuone 2011-03-30
<karni> due to heavy cough, my voice is so low I could work as a voice over man
<karni> good night everyone
<vadi2> How can I add my own music onto U1, to be available as purchased music is?
<beuno> vadi2, to stream it?
<vadi2> Yeah
<vadi2> and sync between computers as well
<beuno> vadi2, just make sure the folder where the music lives is being synced
<vadi2> I don't know where U1 put the purchased music though, I'd like to use the same one
<beuno> vadi2, ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/
<vadi2> ty
<fagan> morning all
<fagan> mandel: im going to start an hour later to get more time with ralsina later
<fagan> so ill be starting in an hour rather than now
<mandel> fagan: sure, np
<mandel> fagan: but remember that he wants you do seom exercises before he arrives
<fagan> mandel: yeah loads of time id say
<fagan> ok so mandel what is my task :)
<mandel> fagan: give me a second and I'll find it for you, one sec
<mandel> or min :P
<fagan> sure its cool
 * fagan makes tea
<mandel> fagan: ther you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587264/
<fagan> mandel: ok
<mandel> fagan: it would also be nice if you try to use a more advance editor than gedit to do it like vim/emacs
<fagan> mandel: well I did orignally but then always settled on gedit
<fagan> but ill give it a go
<mandel> fagan: it takes time to get used to one of them, but ti is an advence tool, and once you get used to it, you will work a lot better
<fagan> mandel: sure
<mandel> fagan: I use vim and I can give you a hand setting it up, I have no clue about emacs, but I know thisfred and vds can help you to set ip up for python devel very quickly
<mandel> you can even add a pylint/pyflakes plug in to help you with the pep8 things etc..
<vds> fagan, hello! ping me if I can be of any help.
<mandel> vds: you are great :)
<fagan> vds: cool thanks
<fagan> mandel: just installing
<vds> mandel, I'm just big... :P
<mandel> vds: hehehe :)
 * fagan was just scanning down synaptic for vim stuff to try out 
<fagan> Yeah I think I realised what I never got into using vim
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: there is a nice tutorial tht you can run within vim to start using it, should be a good start
<mandel> fagan: but do take a look at emacs too, some people find it hard to get their head around vim due to the way it works
<fagan> mandel: yeah I remembered that I couldnt figure how to save a file back in the day when i tried first but I got it now
<fagan> (esc+:w)
<fagan> the esc bit was what I never did
<fagan> mandel: oh there is only 1 think id like now and that is undo
<mandel> u
<fagan> mandel: :u ?
<mandel> redo: ctrl+r
<fagan> oh its just ctrl u
<mandel> fagan: when you are not in edit mode
<mandel> is just u
<mandel> where edit mode is i
<fagan> thats interesting because everywhere else its ctrl+z
<mandel> in vim you want to be in edit mode as little as possible
<mandel> so that you can use dw, dd, etc.. ithout having to do esc all the time
<mandel> thats why I say, try also emacs, so that you see which one fits you better
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> ill give vim a go today and give emacs tomorrow and see which I like
<Chipaca> I'd say a week each
<fagan> Chipaca: well I pick up on stuff pretty easy so a day would be good enough to get the flavor
<fagan> But I could go a week and see anyway
<Chipaca> also: if you have somebody close to you who uses one of them, use that -- having somebody point you at productivity tips kills anything the software might give you (in this case, i mean, where they're pretty much the same, if completely different)
<mandel> I think we have people on both sides of the fence, so without starting yet another editor war, I think we have enough people to give you a hand :)
<fagan> religious battle on!!
<fagan> The winner gets me
<fagan> mandel: I think I can do this task in the lowest amount of code
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: cool, when done ping me if you want so I can take a look
<mandel> if ralsina is not here, I think he wanted to do that
<fagan> mandel: well its still early there
<mandel> fagan: if he says he will be up early , generally he is
<fagan> yeah I know
<fagan> I presumed early would be like now or in an hour I suppose
<mandel> I'd not be surprise if he is here in an hour or earlier :)
<fagan> mandel: oh 1 more question whats the binding for pasting?
<fagan> (ctrl+v in most other editors)
<mandel> p
<mandel> fagan: here is how it goes, there are diff ways to copy in vim
<mandel> for example yw il copy the word you are on
<mandel> and p will paste it
<mandel> yy will copy the entire line
<mandel> and p will paste it
<mandel> ofcourse if you want to copy more than one word, for example 3 you can do:
<mandel> 3yw
<mandel> and if you want to paste something more than once you can do
<mandel> 3p
<mandel> :)
<fagan> ahh
<mandel> x is cut :)
<mandel> d == delete
<mandel> dw == delete word
<mandel> dd == delete line
<mandel> and ofcourse the use of number to repeat actions, 3dw, 3dd
<mandel> etc...
<fagan> I trigged code completion there accidently
<fagan> :)
<mandel> haha :)
<fagan> ill get the hang of it
<mandel> fagan: one thing I find very useful are the :split and :vsplit to have more than one buffer open in the same terminal
<mandel> so :vsplit /pat/to/file will open a vertical bufffer with the new file
<mandel> ctrl+w allows you to move around the buffers
<fagan> Oh that sounds like it would be useful
<mandel> all this in terminal vim, and dont know how it works in gvim :)
<fagan> well I was presuming if I wanted to have more than 1 "window" id have to make some screens
<fagan> \o/ I crashed the pep8 checker
<mandel> really?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> mandel: do I have do handle decimal places in this example
<mandel> fagan: what do you mean exactly?
<fagan> mandel: 13.9% rate $1321.42 dollars
<fagan> ...etc
<mandel> yes
<fagan> I dont exactly know how to do that
<fagan> :)
<fagan> The good news is im almost done
<mandel> what do you mean you dont know? the formula is:
<mandel> amount = principal * ((1 + (rate / 100.0)) ** years)
<mandel> so, you just get the values from the ui, calculate and return it
<fagan> mandel: I have it displaying the decimal places fine but for the spinboxes and stuff
<fagan> do I need to have them allowing decimal places
<mandel> did you look at the image http://twitpic.com/4ew55l?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> so it should but I dont know how to do it
<mandel> fagan: I'm very tempted to give you the straight answer….
<fagan> ha
<mandel> but instead, as I'm a bastard, I'll give you this: http://www.opendocs.net/pyqt/pyqt4/html/qspinbox.html
<mandel> :)
<mandel> is not directly the answer, but somewhere in there it tells you how to do it
<fagan> hmmmmm
<mandel> fagan: can you find it?
<fagan> mandel: nope :)
<mandel> well, if I were you and I was reading docs in a webbrowser and wantd to know that, I'd do a search for double or floating
<mandel> right, since 2.3 is a double, but they are represented as a floating point :P
<mandel> found it already?
<fagan> so there is a double spin box
<mandel> yes :)
<fagan> Hmmm self.sender.objectName() doesnt work
<mandel> why do you need self.sender.objectName() ?
<fagan> Oh I can get around it
<fagan> mandel: well I wanted to get the name so I knew what was sending the signal
<fagan> and then use a bool to check what has been edited
<fagan> But maybe I could have do that another way
<mandel> fagan: I dont think you are doing the logic correctly, no matter which spinbox sends the signal, you have to recalculate the value, so the slot use for any of the signals is the same
<mandel> QObject.connect(self.ui.spin1, SIGNAL('valueChanged(double)'), self.recalculate)
<fagan> mandel: ah so I dont need to conditionally check if its been edited and then go do the work
<fagan> mandel: i was handling that event anyway
<mandel> fagan: if you get the signals, is that the value changed, right?
<mandel> I mean, the signal is called valueChanged :)
<fagan> mandel: well I was thinking that id have to check if all 3 were edited first
<fagan> but that doesnt really make much sense I suppose
<mandel> no, it does not, the formula uses the 3 of them, ergo one of the out od date == wrong value for the user
<fagan> ok im almost done then
<karni> hi everyone
<fagan> hey karni
 * karni waves at fagan \o
<fagan> DONE \o
<fagan> and pushed
 * fagan dances till ralsina comes to judge 
<ralsina> hi fagan, stop that! ;-)
<fagan> hah
<ralsina> good morning everyone
 * fagan cleans the code up a bit anyway 
<fagan> ralsina: internet any better?
<ralsina> apparently
<ralsina> but I've only been using it 2 minutes ;-)
<ralsina> anyway, one small thing to consider: the value of loose coupling
<ralsina> I saw you wanted to check the sender of a signal. 99% of the time, don't do that.
<fagan> Oh forgot I have to sort something with payroll real quick
<ralsina> Usually, requiring to know who triggered the callback is a sign of poor design, and means your callback does too much
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I stopped that as soon as I realised that was bad
<ralsina> fagan: cool. It's a code smell when you are doing Qt
<ralsina> go ahead with payroll
<fagan> ill push the code first
<fagan> ralsina: lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/compound_interest
<rye> morning
<fagan> morning rye
<ralsina> fagan: wakeup son time, but I will be taking a look and get back to you  in about... 75 minutes
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<fagan> it'll probably take me that long to email about payroll
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> fagan: I never cared much about payroll. You jumping around and talking about it makes me stressed I'm missing something ;d
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<fagan> karni: ha I have to submit an invoice to get paid so its takes a bit of effort the first time
<fagan> hey duanedesign
<karni> fagan: ah! right, that's what I did once as well.
<fagan> karni: so I have to find my bank details and then get all the info right
<fagan> so its a bit of a pain since I dont have it at hand
<karni> fagan: yes, now I get it. I went through that as well.
<karni> I have called my bank back then for the details.
<fagan> karni: well its in my sent mail for my email so its not that hard
<rye> so, people, is there anybody using maverick now?
 * fagan participated in a pyramid scheme 
<duanedesign> fagan: i finally found a solution to running history command w/ python: subprocess.Popen(bash -i -c "history -r; history", shell=True, stdin=PIPE, stdout=PIPE, stderr=STDOUT)
<mandel> rye: I have a vm, is that of any use
<karni> fagan: o_O you went for that?
<rye> Is there anybody whose gnome-settings-daemon crashes with the newest ubuntuone-client ?
<fagan> rye: I havent been using maverick since alpha 1
<rye> mandel, i also have a vm, but it is not crashing
<fagan> :)
<rye> fagan, ah, no, it is in maverick-updates, something is bad with bug #744383
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744383 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744383
<fagan> crap
<fagan> duanedesign: thats nice
<ralsina> fagan: a few quick observations.
<fagan> ralsina: shoot
<fagan> its just a first run through though
<ralsina> fagan: when you are doing a layout that is a column of "label:" widget  things? Use a form layout
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok
<ralsina> That makes it look "right" because each platform has different conventions about alignment and such
<fagan> yeah thats ok
<ralsina> also, you are missing a label
<fagan> I just did a qwidget I think
<ralsina> it doesn't matter if it's a qwidget or not
<fagan> ralsina: which one?
<ralsina> QFormLayout is a form of layout, like a grid or a vertical layout or horizontal.
<ralsina> "Amount:"
<fagan> ah ok
<duanedesign> fagan: it started to become a challenge rather then a practical solution :P
<fagan> duanedesign: yeah it sounded like a pain
<ralsina> fagan: since part of the exercise is "make it look like this", attention to detail and *making it look like that* are very important. Remember we are working with wireframes provided by designers.
<ralsina> fagan: so, iterate, and I'll take another look when I come back.
<ralsina> fagan: also note, I have not even looked at the code ;-)
<fagan> yeah and the css isnt needed there at all I just left it from the old example
<ralsina> yes, remove the CSS
<fagan> ralsina: yeah the code is ok ish but isnt up to standard in terms of style
<ralsina> oh, and if you use compiled resources, provide a way to create them, even if it's just a file with the commands written on it
<ralsina> fagan: I really have not looked, so fix all you want and I will not check the commit history ;)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I was going to create a setup.py to make it easier to test
<ralsina> fagan: that may be overkill for these exercises, but it's ok if you want
<fagan> well it wouldnt be hard to make an sh then instead
<ralsina> basically "pyrcc4 whatever.rc -o whatever.py" and so on
<ralsina> also, check the IRC log, check what you have discussed with mandel, and try to follow his advice. If you decide not to, have an explanation handy.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah im using vim now and all
<fagan> and the other stuff I did too
<ralsina> fagan: cool ;)
<ralsina> fagan: you are going to think I am nitpicking your little example app to death. That is correct, because that's what doing UI work is, a constant series of nitpicks. Have fun ;)
<fagan> ralsina: well thats the joys of an evolutionary approach to learning
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> yep. Get cranking as soon as you are done with payroll
<fagan> ralsina: email just sent
<fagan> ralsina: the amount label is there ?
<fagan> oh and i was wrong I made that as a mainwindow
<ralsina> fagan: check the image you were given, please. Put them both side by side.
<ralsina> But you are right, you do have an amount label ;)
<fagan> oh I just renamed it
<ralsina> check the number of rows on both.
<fagan> oh
<fagan> whoops
<ralsina> and the number of columns on each row
<ralsina> so, no more feedback, iterate and come back with another version.
<fagan> ralsina: just about to push a new version
<ralsina> take your time. This one was rushed. Check, run the tools I gave you, fix what they tell you to fix, I am not in a hurry.
<fagan> cool
<fagan> yay I went from a -214.23/10 to 7.08/10 on pylint
<fagan> \o/
 * mandel walking dog
<beuno> ralsina, have you by any chance chased the "tomboy is pointing to edge" thing?
 * fagan lunch
<fagan> Standup in the 45 yeah?
<ralsina> fagan: yes
<ralsina> beuno: nope
<ralsina> beuno: noone has touched anything in tomboy, why is it pointing to edge now?
<ralsina> fagan: feel free to push a branch whenever you have something to show me
<fagan> ralsina: branch already pushed
<ralsina> fagan: cool, I'll take a look right now
<beuno> ralsina, the api
<beuno> is pointing to the edge servers
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> beuno: ok, I'll take care of it
<ralsina> fagan: it doesn't seem to actually work
<fagan> ralsina: whats the output?
<ralsina> nothing
<fagan> ralsina: did you run python main.py or ./main.py
<ralsina> because: AttributeError: 'MainWindow' object has no attribute 'ui'
<fagan> oh my bad
<ralsina> fagan: should be the same thing one way or the other
<fagan> ill fix it after standup I was trying to pass pylint
<fagan> there was some name issue
<fagan> its something small
<ralsina> fagan: passing pylint is not useful if it doesn't work ;)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know I just changed a name and thought I tested it
<ralsina> fagan: every branch you do here will have to pass reviews (2). If you don't check things carefully, you waste the time of 2 other developers.
<fagan> yeah I know
<ralsina> fagan: ok, I'll wait for the next iteration then.
<ralsina> fagan: you may want to read about "new style" connects in PyQt. let me find that doc...
<fagan> yeah its just a 1 minute fix
<ralsina> fagan: read this, it will make your code cleaner: http://pysnippet.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-style-pyqt-signals-and-slots.html
<fagan> cool will look at it after break
<ralsina> ok
<thisfred> does anyone know if it's impossible/bad form to pass command line arguments to the executable when using dbus activation?
<fagan> ralsina: actually im not doing anything at the moment anyway now so ill come off break now and fix it
<ralsina> fagan: no need, but feel free!
<fagan> ralsina: working and pushed now
<ralsina> cool, will check
<fagan> could you explain what the 2 errors pylint is outputting?
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps there's some way to do it from the .service file.
<alecu> thisfred, but I don't think that makes much sense.
<fagan> ralsina: Ill go fix the style now too
<thisfred> alecu: When I google it, it seems that it's possible, but of course nowhere is it documented
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, then you
<thisfred> 're still locked into a single set of values
<ralsina> fagan: there must be something wrong with the formula because $100 at compound interest for 0 years should not give you $0, but that's neither here nor there
<thisfred> and you might as well make them the defaults
<alecu> thisfred, right
<thisfred> alecu: maybe I need to split the service activation and the calling of the method, but I don't know how to do that without creating timing issues
 * fagan googles compound interest
<thisfred> alecu: actually, it seems calling the method should just work, I don't know why it doesn't
<fagan> oh I screwed a little bit of the logic up
 * mandel back
<alecu> thisfred, right. The only thing you do from the outside is calling the method; the activation happens automatically if the process is not running yet.
<mandel> did I miss the stand up?
<alecu> mandel, it's in 5' I believe.
<fagan> yep
<mandel> cool :)
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, so when I call the method, the service is started, but it looks like the method is not called, i.e. the panel does not switch
<thisfred> probably a bug somewhere still
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> I know
<thisfred> the service file does not point to my branch. Doh
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> fagan: if you check the object inspector in designer, you will notice there is a problem with the layout
<fagan> ralsina: will do
<ralsina> also, the names you give to the objects are instance names, so they should be like object_name, not ObjectName
<fagan> ralsina: ok ill fix it. Thats me going back to my college's naming conventions
<ralsina> also, the app starts with the objects initialised wrong
<ralsina> as in, the "output" label is showing the wrong value.
<ralsina> And, last one: look in your IRC client log for QDoubleSpinBox
<fagan> ralsina: the output label should be blank by default I thought?
<ralsina> fagan: why?
<ralsina> fagan: the inputs are not blank
<ralsina> the output should always match the expected result for theinputs
<fagan> ralsina: Ok I didnt and I did have it as a QDoubleSpinBox but something dumb happend and I forgot to change it back
<fagan> ill fix it now
<ralsina> don't rush it, compare it to what we asked for before pushing.
<fagan> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> alecu dobey mandel thisfred remember the new standup schedule? Well, it's now ;-)
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> nessita is not here but I have her report, so "me as nessita"
<fagan> so go?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> go fagan go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Did more python/pyqt polishing: - Did a compound interest converter (which passes pep8 and almost passes pylint)
<fagan> * Got payroll sorted
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * More pyqt stuff
<fagan> * harsh reviews from ralsina
<fagan> * try out vim and emacs and choose which one I like better
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> mandel: go
 * ralsina is not harsh
<fagan> hehe
 * ralsina is a freaking teddy bear
<ralsina> ;)
<mandel> DONE: Fixed branch issue in the windows code of sso which I requested to review to ralsina and nessita. Added extra test to the sso ui on windows so that if the .ui files change we can ensure that everything will work. Added root object to start the qt ui on windows with sso which means that everything is in place to use it on windows.
<mandel> TODO: propose merges, package sso as a .exe to be executed at boot time. Talk with clarita about certain parts of the user journey in sso on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina: go go go
<thisfred> * DONE get ubuntuone-couch into natty [3/3]
<thisfred>  - [X] 0.2.0  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.2.0/+merge/53317
<thisfred>  - [X] ubuntuone-couch FFE http://pad.lv/729117
<thisfred>  - [X] wait for the package to get through the upload queue
<thisfred> * DONE review https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/ubuntuone-servers/couchdb-migration-cleanup-retry-n-fixes/+merge/55520
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> NEXT: ralsinessita
<thisfred> oops
<ralsina> DONE: calls, reviews, sprint stuff, wrote a webforum over lunch
<ralsina> TODO: same things, but more, plus performance reviews
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> ralsinessita!
<ralsina> DONE: bug #704434, bug #726867. Coded new branch for SRU+UIFE bug #742678, so the register_user API is restored to avoi API changes. While testing a branch, I files bug #744980 and I started to fix it.
<ralsina> TODO: finish bug #744980, fix bug #729301. If there is time left, fix bug #726612.
<ralsina> BLOCKED: nopes
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 704434 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Stop the backend service when UI is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704434
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 726867 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Devices tab shows nothing when syncdaemon is not responsive (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726867
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742678 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "[SRU] Registration should require user full name (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742678
<ralsina> alecu?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744980 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Disable/enable file sync is buggy (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744980
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729301 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "When disabling file sync from Servies tab, update FIleSyncStatus (affects: 1) (heat: 147)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729301
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 726612 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Value could not be retrieved: Need to validate OAuth tokens (affects: 1) (heat: 123)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726612
<alecu> DONE: chased zeitgeist issue breaking client tests on maverick. Helped debug webclient non-timeouting on network disconnection. Started looking at client-server tests breaking up. Pre-reviewed the control panel activation branch for thisfred.
<alecu> TODO: fix client-server tests
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> ok, I need a volunteer to fix something on tomboy
<alecu> comments?
<ralsina> it's pointing at edge and it shouldn't
 * alecu watches everybody take a step back
<alecu> ouch
 * fagan hides
<ralsina> alecu: :-)
<ralsina> alecu: beuno has more details, but I don't think there's much more than that, really
<mandel> alecu: do ping me to do reviews, I should be able to do some c# :)
<ralsina> dobey:  when you come back, vds is going to do the server side for banshee, please point him to the related banshee client code so he knows what his input is
<fagan> ralsina: I think I fixed the calculating problem
<fagan> it gives a pretty big number now
<ralsina> fagan: cool, push the branch whenever you want, I'll take a look at it :-)
<fagan> I could cast it though if its too big
<fagan> ralsina: already pushed
<ralsina> fagan: don't worry about that, floats should cover us for all expected purposes
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> fagan: layout still wrong (nested vertical and form layouts, you don't need the vertical one), empty label on startup, no QDoubleSpinBox, missing file to compile the .ui. Please fix that before pushing again.
<mandel> ralsina: if you do have time, the merge proposal fro yesterday is now fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_windows_startup_script/+merge/54888
<ralsina> as I said, don't rush it
<ralsina> mandel: sure, on it
<fagan> ralsina: I forgot to add the setup.sh file whoops. And the layout is vertical to expand the form layout since it doesnt want to normally
<fagan> ill go fiddle since I think I might have done it wrong originally
<ralsina> fagan: it will if you use the form layout as the window's layout. Arrange the widgets, then right-click and "layout in a form layout"
 * alecu will reboot after many upgrades
<beuno> alecu, right, so it seems tomboy since Maverick?  or before, has edge as its api url
<beuno> we need to change that in trunk, and backport the fixes
<alecu> beuno, ok, I'll look into it.
<mandel> ralsina: he, I just show something funny/stupid I did, look at line 74 of the diff
<dobey> ralsina: actually i didn't remember. and this weather is killing me
<dobey> but anyway
<dobey> λ DONE: call about backports, aptdaemon confusion
<dobey> λ TODO: peer evals, UIFE request, finish bug #733327, libu1 release
<dobey> λ BLCK: aptdaemon is full of lies.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 208)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
 * mandel fixes it before rms kills him
<ralsina> loved the "aptdaemon is full of lies" line. hate what it means, though!
<ralsina> mandel: too late, the ninja robots are already on the way
<thisfred> hope they bring cookies!
<ralsina> the ninja robots always bring cookies. OF DEATH!
<fagan> ralsina: hmmmmm im going mad now :)
<ralsina> fagan: ask anything you need :)
<fagan> ralsina: the rates arent being properly calculated
<fagan> I cant figure why
<ralsina> check the formula mandel gave you, and compare it to the one in your code
<fagan> ralsina: yeah it should be right I was missing the math.exp thing
<alecu> ralsina, beuno: tomboy trunk has no references to edge (nor to ubuntuone); it's in the packaging diffs that it points to edge.
<ralsina> fagan, paste your formula here
<fagan> ok
<alecu> ralsina, beuno: I can see it goes back to maverick, but not lucid, by looking here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy
<ralsina> alecu: interesting, so we need a SRU
<alecu> ralsina, so, it's a packaging issue, and I'll need some help of the package maintainer.
<ralsina> alecu: fun!
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587363
<ralsina> fagan: your formula is wrong.
<ralsina> fagan: use the formula you were given
<alecu> kenvandine, ping
 * fagan scrolls back to find it 
<ralsina> fagan: while you are at it, read the help for math.exp
<ralsina> because you really, really, really don't want to use that ;)
<fagan> ralsina: oh crap i used it wrong :)
<fagan> yeah I know what went wrong there
<ralsina> fagan: having the problem description handy is useful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587264/
<ralsina> fagan: you are not using math.exp wrong, you are using the wrong thing.
<fagan> I had it open but then lost the page
<fagan> ah ok
<kenvandine> alecu, pong
<fagan> ralsina: thats better
<alecu> hi kenvandine! it seems that tomboy is pointing at the edge server of ubuntuone notes syncronization.
<alecu> kenvandine, I'm looking here, and it looks like this is happening since maverick:
<fagan> ralsina: ok pushed a new version
<alecu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy
<kenvandine> ok, do you have a new patch? or should i just s/edge.//g ?
<ralsina> fagan: check the review I gave you the last time. Did you check each and every one of those things? If you did, I will review. If you didn't, I'll pretend you didn't say anything ;)
<fagan> ralsina: I think I got most of it. The ui stuff should be fine now
<alecu> kenvandine, right, we just need to change "https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/" to "https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/"
<alecu> kenvandine, but I guess we'll need an SRU for the maverick one, right?
<ralsina> fagan: ok, checking
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> alecu, i can do that
<kenvandine> alecu, can you file a bug?
<alecu> kenvandine, sure. I should fill it against the package, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> thx!
<fagan> ralsina: oh I didnt do that connect thing yet
<beuno> alecu, great, even easier to fix
<ralsina> fagan: let's go over my last review first
<fagan> ralsina: the nested layout is gone
<fagan> ralsina: the box has something in it
<ralsina> The QDoubleSpinBox?
<fagan> oh crap
<fagan> fixed now
<ralsina> fagan: That's you, rushing it. Don't.
<fagan> ralsina: pushed
<ralsina> I see the formula is correct now
<fagan> ralsina: I wasnt rushing it I just fixed it with a right click
<alecu> kenvandine, Bug #745721
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745721 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One sync points to the edge server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745721
<ralsina> fagan: yes, you were rushing it because you pushed the previous one without checking the 4 things I told you were wrong.
<alecu> beuno, ralsina ^^
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<beuno> alecu, thanks
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know I should have made a list and knocked them off as I fixed them
<fagan> it would have helped
<ralsina> fagan: object names, use rate_box instead of RateBox
<fagan> ralsina: kk fixing
<ralsina> With that, the UI is ok
<ralsina> push that then we'll get to the code
<fagan> ralsina: done and tested
<fagan> Found a bug
<ralsina> mandel: code looks good to me in your branch, want a windows review?
<ralsina> fagan: ok, push, I'll wait
<mandel> ralsina: yes, if you can
<ralsina> mandel: sure
 * ralsina is a not-lean reviewing machine
<ralsina> And wednesdays are my no-conference-call day (almost)
<mandel> ralsina: would be running tests, all should pass, then set the python path to use the branched code, and run the script, a nice twisted service should ran :)
<facundobatista> oh, ugly ugly gio
<facundobatista> gio.File.trash
<facundobatista> Returns :
<facundobatista> 	True on successful trash, False otherwise.
<facundobatista> "Not all file systems support trashing, so this call can return the gio.IO_ERROR_NOT_SUPPORTED error. "
<ralsina> gio was the name of ugly betty's sandwich-making boyfriend. He was not the ugly one.
<facundobatista> and gio.ERROR_NOT_SUPPORTED bools to True :(
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> that is a classic WTF
<ralsina> facundobatista: that SUCKS
<facundobatista> ralsina, indeed
<facundobatista> furthermore, who designs a library to return a code error in Python? :(  it's easy to do wraps around C this way
<ralsina> well, gobject introspection creates libraries that feel like C with python syntax, mostly
<ralsina> So, you have to check if r and r != gio.IO_ERR... on each call? blech
<facundobatista> ralsina, fuck introspection if you'll force me to do that ^
<ralsina> facundobatista: agreed
<ralsina> And I am not the one forcing you, I am an innocent bystander ;)
<facundobatista> ralsina, yes, I know :)
<fagan> ralsina: done
<fagan> and pushed
<fagan> ralsina: when your reviewing could you check out the 2 pylint errors
<ralsina> fagan: sure
<fagan> ralsina: its some naming thing that I cant really tell what it means
<ralsina> fagan: pep8 violation on line 31
<ralsina> fagan: those are very easy to miss, but code can't land until it passes, so you need to check before every push
<ralsina> just make it a habit
<fagan> ralsina: 35, 26 I got the one on 31 fixed
<fagan> 35 and 36 I mean
<fagan> app, window arent good names apparently :)
<ralsina> fagan: well it was ther eon rev 25, is not on rev 26, so it's fixed
<ralsina> fagan: well, pylint is a bit nitpicky, those are perfectly reasonable names.
<ralsina> You can disable those warnings for specific variables, so let's ignore them
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<fagan> 9.17/10 is a lot better than -200 anyway
<ralsina> haha
<mandel> ralsina: I think it would be a nice exercise for fagan to disable does messages with inline comments since we have to do that very often
<ralsina> mandel: yes, indeed
<ralsina> fagan: the code is not bad, I just really really hate line 31
<ralsina> It's better most of the time, to use string formatting instead of concatenations
<fagan> ralsina: should be fixed and I did it a lot more if you look at the revisions
<ralsina> So, something like "$%02d"%ans
<ralsina> Which is a mouthful, but shows money correctly formatted :-)
 * ralsina hopes he remembers his printf strings correctly
<fagan> ralsina: I thought that runs extra slow on other versions of python
<ralsina> fagan: string concatenation is slow on all versions of python because strings are immutable
<ralsina> And this produces better formatting, that in this case is more important than speed
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> Now, read the stuff about new style connects, and try to apply it, and check the pylint manual to see ifyou can disable the warnings about app and window :-)
<ralsina> But it's much much better than what you had this morning!
<alecu> fagan, you should worry when you are concatenating thousands of strings, but not just a few.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah
<fagan> anyway that way of string formatting is the same as printf ish so its easier I just did it the way it said in the python docs to do it
<ralsina> alecu fagan
<ralsina> alecu fagan: yes, in this case it was mostly to show it with two decimals ;-)
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> ralsina: its giving me a wrong type error when I try what you gave
<fagan> :/
<fagan> ahhhh a cast fixes it
<ralsina> fagan: no, it'sthat the format string I gave you is crap ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: haha
 * fagan went and tried to use it
<fagan> yeah it didnt actually fix it either anyway it just printed the entire lot
<ralsina> "$%.2f"
<ralsina> you don't need to cast it because ans is already a float and that's what we need.
<fagan> ralsina: well python is thinking its a tuple
<ralsina> nope
<fagan> hmmm I must be doing it wrong then
<ralsina> not in the revision I have at least ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: push it and let me see
<fagan> ralsina: id prefer if you pastebined what you did :P
<ralsina> fagan: sure, but I know I have it working ;)
<ralsina> fagan: ok, I'll pastebin it
<fagan> yay
<ralsina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587378/
<fagan> ah I stuck in a ,
<fagan> cool
<fagan> i was copying it from sight since im not developing on this computer
<mandel> O_o
<fagan> there is 1 thing I should fix
<mandel> fagan: what are you doing with two machines?
<fagan> the year box is getting focus
<ralsina> fix it, then do what I mentioned earlier (new style connects, pylint) and ping me when done.
<fagan> mandel: unity's dual monitor support is broken
<fagan> and id prefer not to irssi in the background
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<mandel> ah...
<ralsina> mandel +1 on the branch
<mandel> ralsina: superb :D
<ralsina> argh, I forgot to take the kid's lunchbox to school!
<mandel> ralsina: this is not the first time, is it?
<ralsina> 2nd
<mandel> ralsina: hehe
<mandel> ralsina: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_1/+merge/54833
<ralsina> it's because wednesdays he has swimming lessons at school, so he has to take two bags, and I am asleep when we go :-(
<mandel> mainly the setup.py stuff, the ui in that branch is kinda bad and outdated
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<mandel> ralsina: well, he can ask one of his friends and have big tea
<ralsina> ok, just the setup.py stuff, looking at I am
<mandel> cool, thx
<ralsina> mandel: there's a school cafeteria, but you have to tell them earlier so they have the food available
<mandel> ralsina: hm, I dont know in argetina, but does places in spain tend to suck.. I've been feed terrible food in my school
<ralsina> every time I see a module import cgi just for cgi.escape I die a little in the inside
<ralsina> mandel: well, this one is ok, just plain food
<ralsina> as in, not hotdogs, but pasta with bolognese sauce and fruit. Nothing fancy, but nutritious.
<mandel> ralsina: you can propose a fix :)
<ralsina> mandel: nah, the fix is importing something larger and worse
<mandel> ralsina: h, well, in mine was vegs and this like that.. and bloody fish every friday, stupid nuns!
<ralsina> well, vegs and fish aregood for you ;-) In this school fridays is trash food day, so pizza
<ralsina> mandel: looks ok to me, and this doesn't affect the linux side, right?
<mandel> ralsina: well, it does, the setup.py is shared, and there are no tests for it
<mandel> so, I need a linux review :)
 * mandel forgot to mention that
 * mandel hid
<ralsina> ohhhhhh then get one of those from a linux guy ;)
<fagan> ralsina: im getting native Qt signal not callable
<fagan> :/
<mandel> ralsina: well, you said you were free
<ralsina> fagan, poaste here the line where you get that error
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but I am on windows :-)
<ralsina> mandel: for a couple more hours at least
<mandel> oh, bullocks, let me find you a second one
<fagan> ralsina: paste.ubuntu.com/587386
<fagan> whoops forgot to linkify it
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587386
<ralsina> fagan: version of PyQt?
<nessita> hola mundo!
<mundo> hola nessita!
<fagan> ralsina: 4.8.3-2
<ralsina> fagan push it and let me look
<nessita> hehe
<ralsina> nessita: can you check mandel's branch mentioned above? We don't want to break the untested setup.py AGAIN ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: pushed
<nessita> ralsina: yes!
<nessita> mandel: link please!
 * fagan needs to resend his payroll thing again :/
<ralsina> fagan: will look at it in 1'
<fagan> ralsina: take your time I need to do something for 5 mins anyway
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_1/+merge/54833
<mandel> nessita: sure this is the one that touches setup.py https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_1/+merge/54833
<mandel> dammed!
<mandel> too slow
<mandel> nessita: also, this is the one I asked you to do yesterday and had conflicts: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_windows_startup_script/+merge/54888
<mandel> is fixed now
<nessita> mandel: on it!
 * nessita opens tons of links
<kenvandine> alecu, i uploaded the tomboy fix for natty
<alecu> great, thanks!
<kenvandine> alecu, can you add a comment to the bug explaining how an existing user can test?
<kenvandine> for the SRU
<kenvandine> i assume clear existing sync settings and register again?
<kenvandine> or do you just need to perform a sync?
<alecu> kenvandine, don't know, I'll try it when the new package is ready and will update the bug.
<mandel> ralsina: question, what do you prefer, a huge branch 2000+ with nice code, or a smaller diff with a branch that adds some crapy code?
<kenvandine> alecu, ok, let me know
<kenvandine> then i'll upload it for maverick
<ralsina> mandel: the 2000+ is all XML?
<kenvandine> alecu, it might be tomorrow or friday before it lands in natty
<mandel> ralsina: most of it yes
<kenvandine> basically some time after the beta iso is final
<ralsina> then the large one
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<mandel> one sec
<kenvandine> alecu, you can test it locally pretty easily
<fagan> ralsina: ok payroll done ping me when you are looking at it
 * ralsina would rather have a pony, but what the heck
<kenvandine> alecu, apt-get build-dep tomboy; bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/tomboy/ubuntu tomboy-ubuntu; cd tomboy-ubuntu; bzr bd
<mandel> ralsina: well, the code is quite clean, should be easy to understand :P
<alecu> kenvandine, great, I'll try that.
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok, really, no problem. I'll assume the XML is ok and you have looked at it ;)
<ralsina> fagan: works here!
<fagan> ralsina: your joking me
<ralsina> fagan: nope
<mandel> ralsina: there you go, is a big as branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3/+merge/55561
<fagan> :/
<kenvandine> alecu, thx... ping me when you comment on the bug
<kenvandine> so i can get it uploaded
<ralsina> fagan: give me 10' then we'll see what happened
 * ralsina looks at branch... ok, fagan, make that 20'
<fagan> ralsina: oh its working now
<mandel> ralsina: the idea, is that the logic of the views is in the controllers module to allow the reuse of the ui on kde so that in the near buture controllers becomes a package that has a windows.py and a linux.py
<mandel> I hope I make sense
<ralsina> fagan: well, it's better than the alternatives.
<fagan> I suppose I needed to refresh the ui file
<alecu> kenvandine, in the above cmdline, "bzr bd" needs some bzr extension?
<ralsina> mandel: gotcha
<fagan> I still have the pylint thing to do so its cool
<kenvandine> alecu, oh, yeah
<kenvandine> sorry
<alecu> bzr-builddeb ?
<kenvandine> alecu, bzr-builddeb
<kenvandine> yes
<alecu> great, thanks
 * kenvandine just assumes everyone has that :)
 * alecu lacks any package building skill :-(
 * alecu hopes to start changing that soon
<kenvandine> :)
<mandel> ralsina: mainly, the gui.py contains the views which just provide an interface for the controllers to use, so gui.py is a fairly boring module with some properties becaus eI did not want to do view.ui.email_edit etc..
<fagan> ralsina: done now
<fagan> I think thats all of what you were asking
<fagan> I did the pylint thing too
<mandel> ralsina: although in spanish terms I might have had what is called 'una paja mental'
<ralsina> fagan: ok, will get to it in a bit. If all that's done, start reading chapter 4 of your book and slapping your forehead ;-)
 * mandel evil laugh 
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<nessita> SSOLoginClient.register_user should receive a param named displayname instead of name, right? to match the signature of the linux module
<nessita> mandel: ^
<mandel> nessita: is there a diff? I mean, I can change that of course, but in windows the names of the params do not matter
<mandel> but if you prefer, I change it in a blast!!!
<nessita> mandel: I think is best to maintain consistency
<nessita> mandel: in the add_windows_startup_script
<ralsina> mandel: yes, so we can have one set of docs (yeah right)
<nessita> mandel: speaking of which, that branch has a lot more changes than the title
<nessita> mandel: is that intentional or a prerequisite is missing?
<mandel> nessita: the title of the branch? as in 'add_windows_startup_script'
<mandel> is a result of running the tests and getting an error from the missing param
<mandel> but all of the rest is for the startup script
<nessita> mandel: it is? ok then
<nessita> mandel: another issue: you sure this will not break for unicode-decode potential errors? self.pipe_name = NAMED_PIPE_URL % username
<nessita> mandel: is NAMED_PIPE an unicode? is username an unicode?
<mandel> nessita: let me a min to think abut the answer
<nessita> mandel: since NAMED_PIPE is a constant, we should be robust regarding username
<nessita> sure
 * mandel goes back to his notes
<mandel> nessita: according to my notes, the username wont be a problem because we call it using NameSamCompatible (http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724268(v=vs.85).aspx) so the username should not have funny chars
<dobey> off to get some lunch, bbiab
<mandel> nessita: but to be 100% sure we could use NameUniqueId which returns the UUID that represents the account
<nessita> mandel: that would be better if the functionality is good for you
<mandel> nessita: I dont see any issue, specially since whenever we expose the API to the windows developers this detail will be hidden
<ralsina> Ok, I'm off to lunch. See you all in a while.
<fagan> ralsina: kk ill probably be off when you are back so you can get back to me tomorrow
<ralsina> ok, will try to be early again
<fagan> ralsina: its cool take your time mandel can give me another thingy to do
<ralsina> fagan: we did some real progress today, if we keep it up, we'll be doing real stuff next week
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<fagan> just in time for the sprint :)
<mandel> nessita: can you write all this in your review? I'd like to have a record of this
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> thx
<fagan> mandel: if you need a windows review ping me im still clocked in for 40 mins
<fagan> ill just be reading my notes
<ralsina> mandel: having the contractor for the month of may is useful? I am feeling it's too late :-(
<mandel> fagan: dont worries, I prefer you to read your notes and get your head around what you did today
<fagan> mandel: I think I have a good grasp of it which is good :)
<mandel> ralsina: I've got the same feeling… 'til he is up to speed we will be loosing some precious time :(
<mandel> ralsina: lets talk about it in a less public channel ;)
<ralsina> I'll check if he can be two weeks earlier
<nessita> mandel: another question, may be windows specific
<mandel> as many as you want
<nessita> mandel: this code is not correct: logger.error('Error connecting to pipe: %s => '). 2 things to fix: use logger.exception instead so the traceback is logged, and the %s needs to match something
<nessita> mandel: unles logger is a window specific thing?
<mandel> nessita: nah, that looks like I fucked it up, let me check to confirm it
<mandel> but looks to me that is my fault
<nessita> mandel: heh, ok, in any case, replace with: logger.exception('Error connecting to pipe:') and the traceback will be logged automatically
<mandel> nessita: let me know when you are done with the review and I'll fix the issues asap
<nessita> almost done
<nessita> mandel: done, all comments added to the merge proposal
<mandel> nessita: superb, I'll do it right now
<nessita> :)
<nessita> mandel: regarding ui_1, why you added a bunch of files to bzrignore?
<nessita> mandel: all of them inside ubuntu_sso/qt
<mandel> nessita: the setup.py will compile the .ui files generated from QtDesigner into python modules, I dont want that generated code to be in the tree
<mandel> it does not make sense to keep then under versioning since they depend on the .ui which already arr
<nessita> mandel: ok, so is not every single file in ubuntu_sso/qt?
<mandel> nessita: no, it is all of the *_ui.py files
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: we need to talk about this branch. It adds a lot of code to a source project that is under feature and UI freeze. We should not be landing these branches in trunk until natty is released
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: I think that we need to create a windows-port branch and land eveything there, and after natty, merge that against trunk
<nessita> I'm talking about another development branch within launchpad
<ralsina> nessita: then we would have to merge there all the bugfixes too
<nessita> ralsina: yes we would, thought there is no plan to add any (as per today)
<nessita> ralsina: but we can land this in trunk where we may need to add a bug fix and release to natty
<nessita> actually, we shouldn't have landing all those branches last week :-/
<nessita> I guess we can do the other way around:
<mandel> oh, the beauty of multiplatform :P
<nessita> I can tag a release until revno 684 where I did the last release
<nessita> that is already on natty
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: I'm ok with whatever you decide, just let me know what is the best option for everyone
<nessita> mandel: right, I'm not completely sure, I will ask launchpad gurus
<nessita> I'll let you all know
<mandel> nessita: cool, thx
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: there, I created a https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-1-2 series. I would have to do another push + release to bump the verison there to 1.2, and we later will bump the version in trunk to 1.3
<nessita> makes sense?
<mandel> nessita: so, 1.2 is the natty released version, and we work on trunk, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes, that makes sense
<mandel> nessita: wont that add you extra work by having to backport bug fixes that happen in trunk?
<nessita> mandel: yes, but there shouldn't be many (even none)
<mandel> nessita: cocky :P
<mandel> nessita: I'm ok with that, if there is any extra work, ping me and I will always make time for it :)
<nessita> mandel: otherwsie it would be more complicated for you, and you already have enough complications
<nessita> and really, we're not expecting bug fixes for ussoc (except for new ones)
<mandel> nessita: I'm happy with it, let em know if you ever need a review for that
<nessita> mandel: for what? all is done
<mandel> nessita: for whenever you need to do a back port
<nessita> mandel: ah, yes, I will. Thanks!
<mandel> nessita: english needs more determinants, line in spanish
<nessita> mandel: ui_1 reviewed with needs fixings
<mandel> nessita: cool, I have check if we could use the user Id but it seems that the use would need to do an extra step to link an security id with his username, which does not seem to be a reasonable thing to ask for
<nessita> mandel: right
<mandel> I'm looking at the docs to see if we will have ut8 issues
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: I dont think it returns unicode because for that to happen I should be using GetUserNameExW as defined here http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724435(v=vs.85).aspx (bottom of the docs)
<mandel> COM api is sooo crap
 * nessita looks with fear
<nessita> mandel: and which one are you using now?
<mandel> nessita: GetUserNameEx
<mandel> it does not have the W at the end…
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> kenvandine, the url fix seems to work just fine. I've updated bug #745721 with instructions to test.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745721 in tomboy (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu One sync points to the edge server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745721
<kenvandine> alecu, thx!
<alecu> thank you :-)
<fagan> Is the actual edge server still up?
 * fagan is interested
<fagan> I know they stopped that whole business but is there actually still a server taking requests
<alecu> ralsina, beuno-lunch: the fix for tomboy means that the users affected will need to clean up the sync config from the tomboy preferences and set it again.
<nessita> mandel: ok, honestly, I don't think I understand that page doc :-/
<nessita> mandel: in the worst case we'll have a bug report about a UnicodeDecodeError
<nessita> (or not!)
<nessita> mandel: so, go for it
<mandel> nessita: msdn doc of this com crap is not clear at all to be honest
<nessita> amen
<nessita> mandel: anything else? I would have lunch otherwise
<mandel> ok, I've pushed it with the other changes
<mandel> nessita: nope, I need to walk the dog, I'll probably will be back later
<nessita> mandel: you pushed changes for both branches?
<mandel> nessita: no, just the one related to the startup script, I'll look at the second one once I'm back
<mandel> but it might be too late for you, so we can pospone that 'til tom
<nessita> mandel: too late for me? not at all
<nessita> still 5 hours at least of work
<mandel> nessita: looks like in the second one there was a merge issue, otherwhise I dont understand all those duplicated things...
<mandel> I'll fix it asap
<nessita> ack
 * nessita -> lunch
<nessita> mandel: look! 2 branches for ussoc (trunk and stable-1-2 version, I'm just fixing this to bump the version later and release)
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-captcha-error-1-2/+merge/55605
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-captcha-error-trunk/+merge/55606
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/gui-service/+merge/55607
<nessita> thisfred: on it
<thisfred> cleaned up quite a bit from what you saw yesterday
<nessita> thisfred: care to review (trivial) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-captcha-error-1-2/+merge/55605 and the trunk version of that, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-captcha-error-1-2/+merge/55605 ?
<thisfred> nessita: sure thing
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: the link for the trunk version is not correct, is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-captcha-error-trunk/+merge/55606
<dobey> nessita: stable-1-2? did you already branch that off trunk?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> from trunk revno 684. before all the latest windows mandness landed
<dobey> these things need to be announced. did you change the version in trunk also?
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'm on them
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: announced where? and no, I'm about to
<dobey> nessita: well i need to know about it. because i have to update tarmac config and nightlies, to deal with it
<nessita> dobey: you're right, sorry for that. I completely forgot.
<nessita> dobey: nightlies should need no change, right?
<nessita> dobey: I checked that nightlies were building against trunk, and I thought that was correct
<dobey> nessita: well the trunk version should be bumped, and nightlies should be bumped for that
<nessita> ah, I see
<nessita> dobey: well, as soon as I bump the version on trunk I'll let you know
<dobey> ok
<nessita> mandel: register_user does not have displayname as param, it still shows name
<mandel> nessita: really? which line of the diff?
<nessita> mandel: 159 and 166
<nessita> mandel: though I just notice those are method calls
<nessita> mandel: but it helps to the reader to use the same name as the param names. Could you please change that?
<mandel> sure, why not, takes 2 seconds
<nessita> ralsina: so, complicated question. Do we have hotel in buenos aires?
<mandel> nessita: changes have been pushed
<nessita> mandel: yey!
<ralsina> nessita: marianna promised email, and didn't send it. But she told me you do have a hotel.
<nessita> ralsina: ok :-D
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> i have no idea how to deal with this error condition appropriately
<dobey> i guess just signal error and require the user to hit cancel for now :-/
 * mandel switching wifi bbiab
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<dobey> pang!
<nessita> mandel: approved
<nessita> thisfred: can you please add IRL testing instructions to your branch?
<thisfred> nessita: ah yes will do
<mandel> nessita: your branches are approved
<mandel> nessita: I found the issue with the ui_1, there is a criss-cross situation, I'm fixing it atm
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<thisfred> nessita: testing instructions added
<ralsina> Guys, I will probably be quiet because I have to read a bunch of stuff about planning and such, and it's not exactly fun, so I tend to drop it if I don't focus :-(
<ralsina> but ping me if you really need something
 * mandel is planning a dos attack towards ralsina
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<dobey> mandel: we should reinstall his laptop with dos
<mandel> s long as it is not the ms version, he should be fine
<nhaines> dobey: FreeDOS has a graphical browser arachne, if you can get the network packet drive working. ;)
 * ralsina got a brand new DR-DOS 7.0 from novell once.
<dobey> oh banshee, if it ain't one thing, it's another
<nessita> thisfred: great work, approved!
<ralsina> dobey: new problems?
<nessita> dobey: as per what you said, can I assume you were setuping/are going to setup tarmac for stable-1-2?
<thisfred> thx!
<dobey> nessita: i will yes
<dobey> ralsina: (Banshee:5755): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed
<dobey> ralsina: but i don't know where it's coming from exactly, and doing G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals doesn't seem to work :-/
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<nessita> dobey: awesome, would you let me know when is done?
<ralsina> dobey: I didn't even knew realize() could fail :-(
<ralsina> or rather, it looks like it's getting events before being realized?
<ralsina> and yes, it must be a bitch to debug
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think it's failing to realize(), i think it's generating an event on an unrealized widget :)
<dobey> yes, especially since i can't seem to make it happen at will :(
<dobey> oh well
<ralsina> dobey: even attaching gdb and adding a breakpoint in the critical? At least you should get a semi-useful trace?
<ralsina> in the assert I mean
<dobey> ralsina: gdb doesn't like mono so much
<ralsina> oh, right, well, you'd get a crappy backtrace, yes
 * ralsina forgets banshee is mono
<ralsina> and since it fails in C, a mono debugger is not all that useful either.
<thisfred> anyone available for a second review of https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/gui-service/+merge/55607 ?
<ralsina> thisfred: I got it. And yes, that means I am procrastinating on the management stuff.
<thisfred> I won't tell if you don't ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: +1
<thisfred> rocoso!
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know if it's failing in my code or not
<ralsina> thisfred: that has to be the worst fake-argentinism yet :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: I know, I'm very proud of it :)
<dobey> ralsina: though i suspect not, since it's not occurring all the time at the same place
<mandel> nessita: the criss-cross of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_1/+merge/54833 is fixed, give it a try when possible
<dobey> ralsina: it seems more X expose event related, and given banshee's custom drawing nonsense, i suspect it may be in there somewhere. but i can't verify yet :-/
<ralsina> dobey: well, good luck with that. You have my full moral support! ;)
<ralsina> dobey: I would love to give you *actual* support, but I would probably be just a hindrance in there
<dobey> heh
<dobey> nessita: tarmac is configured for stable-1-2 now
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<nessita> mandel: ui_1 has 2 typos with """Cleint that can perform calls to the remote SSOCredentials object."""
<nessita> mandel: man, I keep telling you this! :-)
<mandel> nessita: ok, sorry I did not check that...
<mandel> the criss-cross was a pain :(
<mandel> on it
<mandel> nessita: done, sorry for that, stupid Cleint :P
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: any idea why manuel and eric are community here https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-captcha-error-1-2/+merge/55605 ?
<nessita> dobey: ah, I know, I have to set the reviewer to be hackers
<thisfred> And there I was thinking I was finally part of a community
<nessita> thisfred: you are!
<thisfred> Admittedly one that would admit mandel...
<dobey> thisfred: you are part of the freedom hating community
<thisfred> :)
<nessita> thisfred: hum I just found out an issue with your (landed) branch
<nessita> thisfred: I'll open a bug
<thisfred> ut oh
<nessita> thisfred: bug #745987
<thisfred> plz assign it to me, and I'll fix asap. If I know how :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745987 in ubuntuone-control-panel "RuntimeError: called outside of a mainloop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745987
<nessita> thisfred: and the gtk.main loop is not terminated
<nessita> so that is a problem
<thisfred> ah
<nessita> thisfred: run_mainloop should use the gtk main loop, not the gobject
<nessita> thisfred: and that exact loop should be quit when closing the window
<thisfred> nessita: ah ok. nessita how can I trigger this error?
<nessita> thisfred: run your branch in a terminal and close the UI, I'm getting that in the console
<thisfred> weird, I never got any errors in the terminal
<thisfred> perhaps because I close the window differently
<nessita> maybe... I'm doing alt+f4 with a regular window manager :-P
<nessita> thisfred: yeap, every time
<nessita> mandel: approved
<thisfred> nessita: so that's gtk.main() right?
<nessita> thisfred: what is not being called is gtk.main_quit
<nessita> thisfred: the loop you should be running is gtk.main()
<thisfred> right
<mandel> nessita: superb, thx!
<thisfred> nessita: found and fixed, now fixing tests
<nessita> thisfred: pushed in your branch? isn't that merged?
<nessita> yeah
<thisfred> nessita:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-745987/+merge/55618
<nessita> ah, ok
<thisfred> yeah, new merge propose
<thisfred> d
<nessita> perfect
 * thisfred is learning to tell his mainloop from his elbow
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: how did it go fixing client tests in server code?
<alecu> nessita, it's coming thru. I hope to have it finished by tonight.
<nessita> great
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: approving!
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina> EOD for me!
<ralsina> ok, 5' in case anyone needs something, but it's really EOD ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: eh quick review? :D
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-745987/+merge/55618 very small
<thisfred> cures the common cold
<dobey> doh, the nasa open source summit is in cali
<thisfred> in 5 exciting colors
<ralsina> thisfred: ooooook
<ralsina> thisfred +1
<thisfred> thanks!
<ralsina> thisfred: but I'm so tired you may be passing the review just based on previous good behaviour and a good reference from nessita ;-)
<thisfred> works for me, until nessita finds the next bug ;)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> works for me too
 * ralsina just ran out of 1s
<ralsina> so bye bye! ;-)
<nessita> bye ralsina!
<thisfred> dobey, nessita: when I have quota popups working, can I just remove the whole gsd-plugin directory in ubuntuone-client (and everything that references it in the make file etc.) or is it needed for something else?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it also adds the bookmark for the Ubuntu One folder
<thisfred> oh ok
<dobey> alright, am off for now. later
<thisfred> later rodney
<thisfred> ok, got a lot finished today, so I'm also gonna call it an EOD
<nessita> thisfred: you gone?
<thisfred> nope
<nessita> thisfred: weas there any news regarding the DC failure with file_exists?
<nessita> thisfred: I keep seeing more and more reports coming in
<thisfred> nessita: chad was gonna look at it, but I didn't hear back from him, probably he got sucked back into web and mobile work
<nessita> thisfred: would you please ping him and/or do the follow up in that bug? is worrying me see so many reports
<thisfred> nessita: if all else fails, I will definitely tackle this at the sprint
<nessita> thisfred: right. In the mean time, would you please answer the bug/s to show we're keeping track on that and we're planning to solve it?
<thisfred> nessita: these reports are all from natty users though, right
<thisfred> nessita: I can set the target to beta2 I guess. Other than that, I have no idea what to say, since I don't understand the code
<nessita> ok, then let's try that chad adds something to the report, so we 3 understand :-D
<thisfred> I'd like to rip it all out, but I fear that may be too much for natty
<thisfred> nessita: yeah will ping him tomorrow
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<wolfik> hi
<wolfik>  i teach in gymnasium and i have 18 computers i try use oneconf but it don't work in ubuntu 10.10 if this work just in 11.04?
<fagan> wolfik: this isnt really a peak time to ask questions
<fagan> didrocks is the one handling oneconf if I remember correctly and he isnt online
<fagan> wolfik: try again during more european hours and you can catch someone who can help
<fagan> :)
<wolfik> hmmm i have 12:00 pm :)
<fagan> wolfik: try between 9
<fagan> 9am and 8pm
<fagan> GMT+0 and you would have more luck
<wolfik> ok thx :)
<jono> rodrigo_, ping?
<fagan> jono: I dont think he is around is it something I can help with while im here
<jono> fagan, do you know if the contact syncing bug in Evo has been fixed yet?
<fagan> jono: in maverick or natty?
<jono> fagan, natty
<fagan> I can test it and see give me a minute
<fagan> jono: not working on mine so id presume its still broken but id bet its going to get fixed soonish
<fagan> oh crap I forgot the machine im on is borked ill try on my other one
<fagan> whoops
<fagan> jono: nope broken on my other computer too
<jono> fagan, ok, I am sending a mail to ralsina
<jono> cheers
<fagan> jono: cool
<fagan> jono: it does sound like an important bug to get fixed
<fagan> and it is getting late
<fagan> Im doing the windows client so its not really my area so I dont know what the status of it is
<jono> fagan, np
#ubuntuone 2011-03-31
<mandel> jono: I can ask rodrigo_ tom morning, he is the one that knows about it
<jono> thanks mandel
<mandel> jono: I'll take a look if it is related with desktopcouch not syncing or the evo c code doing something funny, you will have to leave it in the hands of the spaniard ;)
<jono> mandel, afaik it is with Evo
<jono> my contacts are synced
<mandel> jono: ok, so the contacts records are there, good to know, the problem is that rodrigo has a lot to do and he is in a rotation in platform, if I can I'll give him a hand to see if we can get it fixed, but I dont promise anything
<jono> mandel, thanks so much, let me find the bug for you
<jono> mandel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mandel> jono: the good news are that desktop+ has a sprint next week so I guess we could squeeze that boy there for sure
<mandel> well, I'm done for the day, laters!
<joejc> how do i uninstall everything related to ubuntu one
<joejc> thanks to it i had to kill the gnome setting daemon just to make my desktop usable
<Chipaca> joejc: hi. what ubuntu version are you on?
<joejc> zthe latest one
<Chipaca> joejc: 10.10, or natty?
<Chipaca> joejc: next question would be what part of ubuntu one seems to be the problem
<joejc> im out of space cuz i no longer want to pay for it so now it opens a window that tells me that but it instantly closes it then reopens it
<Chipaca> ugh
<Chipaca> yeah, that bug sucks
<Chipaca> sorry :(
<Chipaca> joejc: and do you want to continue using ubuntu one, or just get rid of it?
<Chipaca> jono: that bug was scheduled to be worked on by rodrigo starting this week (he was tied up with UI-freeze work until last week; i haven't followed up with him yet)
<joejc> i dont want anything to do with ubuntu one anymore
<Chipaca> joejc: apt-get purge .*ubuntuone.*
<Chipaca> sudo !!
<Chipaca> joejc: may i ask why?
<jono> thanks Chipaca
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> morning mandel
<mandel> fagan: morning!
<fagan> mandel: so task for the day?
<mandel> you shoul dnot stay that late at night on irc ;)
<fagan> say what?
<mandel> fagan: before the task, can you give me a review in a very small branch?
<fagan> sure
<mandel> fagan: last night, around my 1am, you were here, right?
<fagan> yep
 * mandel looks for the merge proposal
<fagan> well I was around wouldnt say I was watching IRC like a hawk
 * fagan was actually playing call of duty
<fagan> :P
<mandel> ah, ok, good then :)
<mandel> there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_no_creds_windows/+merge/55651
<mandel> is a very small branch that fixes a stupid bug I added :P
<mandel> needs to be tested on windows
<fagan> I just saw a few people asking stuff and just said "not really the best time"
<fagan> mandel: cool ill look into it
<mandel> thc
<mandel> ups, that was a thx
<fagan> mandel: thats kind of trivial ill run the tests and give a +1
<fagan> (if the tests pass)
<mandel> ok :)
<mandel> while you are at it, can you tell me how the tests work? I mean as a small exercise so that we take advantage of the review :)
<fagan> mandel: give me a sec im just getting the branch
<fagan> mandel: well you use mocker right?
<fagan> And you sub in test values to see if it can handle it
<fagan> mandel: +1 on that branch btw
<mandel> fagan: yes and no, I;m indeed using mocker, but I'm not just passing the values only, what do you think the replay is doing?
<fagan> mandel: I dont think I understand the question
<fagan> oh mocker.replay()
 * fagan is just trying to answer this right 
<fagan> I havent really used mocker so im just going by what ive read a little
<fagan> so what I think replay does is run the tests on the objects
<mandel> fagan: not quite, have you taken a look at the mocker docs?
<fagan> mandel: im going digging now
<fagan> mandel: hmmm maybe its used to go back to the start of the test case so you can have only the first few values for the first run test and a few more for the second...etc
 * fagan is getting the idea that it would be easier to try than to look at their docs 
<mandel> fagan: maybe is indeed better to look at the docs ;)
<mandel> fagan: but there is a hint in the method name, why do you replay something?
<fagan> mandel: to test it again?
<mandel> fagan: is more orientated towards the normal use of replay, out of the testing context
<mandel> for example, a video game level, or a movie
<fagan> mandel: play it again
 * fagan isnt really following too well 
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: you got it correct, so you are playing it again… I wonder what have I done before I did the replay method..
<mandel> fagan: and with those hints and the docs, you should understand it :)
<fagan> oh so it just prints out what it did before the replay method was call?
<fagan> *called
<mandel> not really print, but replay
<mandel> fagan:read the doc… you will understand it right away, you are an inch away from getting it
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> mandel: oh so the replay stores the stuff and when the verify command is caled they are checked for a pass
<mandel> fagan: bing :)
<fagan> yay I got it
<fagan> that the lesson for the day :P
 * fagan heads to the pub
<mandel> see, if you read the doc you understand it better than I'd explain it
<mandel> fagan: one sec, I nearly have the exercise ready, the stupid paste.ubuntu does not wrap the text
<fagan> mandel: well I probably would have added it to one of the examples I did and fiddle about but the docs are faster
<mandel> fagan: yes, docs are always faster, so I don't understand why everytime we (ralsina and I) tell you to read the docs you don't do it, you should always read them first
<fagan> mandel: I do I just go "thats easy" and then it doesnt work
<mandel> fagan: we re happy to answer questions about complicated stuff, but things that are in the docs… you should read and if you dont understand, then we are very happy to answer :)
<mandel> fagan: ok, so after that moral thingy, lets get you coding, here is the exercise: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587704/
<fagan> mandel: well there was that new signal system that wasnt in the book yesterday that I had to ask about that
<fagan> ok cool
<mandel> fagan: read the exercise carefully, if you don't understand something, ask, even before you code
<mandel> if there is something that smells fishy, look for it  in the docs, then try to implement it, otherwhise you will be re-writing the code 1000 times
<fagan> mandel: so all I need to do is make a mainwindow with a button that launches a little dialog that has a few combo boxes to select things and and if they hit ok I return a dict with what they picked
<mandel> fagan: yes, + I want to be able to launch the dialog more than once and see my last settings in it
<mandel> so, if I changed the style to 'Blah', I want it to be set to 'Blah' again
<mandel> in the second round that is
<fagan> mandel: ah ok well ill leave that bit to the end id say
<fagan> so ill just start off and make the ui of the dialog and then sort out the main window that spawns new dialogs
<mandel> fagan: at you uni, did they force yu to write pseudo code before you did any coding? I'd say it is a practice that would help you a lot to plan ahead what you need
<mandel> otherwhise, you might leave something to the end that makes you re-design the entire thing
<mandel> the best thing the taught me at uni was to use a pen and a paper before I code something complicated
<fagan> mandel: well I can do the dialog first anyway since thats just in qtdesigner
<fagan> and then do the coding bit afterwards
<fagan> (since I already know what its going to look like)
<mandel> sure, as you wish
<fagan> cool
<rye> mornings!
<fagan> morning rye
<mandel> rye: what is that tomboy thing I'm hearing about?
<rye> mandel, which exactly?
<mandel> rye: about reverse eng the protocol
<rye> mandel, ah, there is some iPhone tomboy client
<mandel> rye: is there a url to read it?
<mandel> I mean what he did, just wondering why he would have to reverse-eng
<rye> Chipaca, could you please share the source for tomboy iphone app?
<Chipaca> rye: I don't have it
<Chipaca> rye: http://askubuntu.com/q/32628/711
 * fagan wonders if the app writer will charge for it
<fagan> Oh they said free
<fagan> cool
<fagan> mandel: is it ok if I save the dict to a file?
<rye> "share the source" should have read "share the link to the source of discussion"
<fagan> I thought that the apple licence agreement is incompatable with things like the gpl
<mandel> fagan: terrible idea, I dont want to close the main windows, just click the button that opens the dialog  twice
<fagan> mandel: ok I just thought I could do it faster if I did it that way but it would be cleaner the other way
<mandel> clarita: ping
<clarita> mandel: hola
<mandel> clarita: hola, como andas de trabajo?
<mandel> clarita: I'v just finished all the horrible eng work on sso, and I can now focus on the ui, an there are some steps that we have not considered, mainly regarding errors
<clarita> mandel: yes - I think it would be good to talk through
<clarita> Skype in 5?
<mandel> clarita: sure, just enough to grab a cuppa :)
<clarita> mandel: my thinking exactly
 * mandel goes to refill cup
<fagan> mandel: and pet the dog
<fagan> (such a spoiled dog)
<mandel> fagan: well, he is the only one with me in the office, so I have to treat him right
<mandel> also sharpei puppies are really hard to take care of, they always have a problem...
<fagan> mandel: yeah you should get a cat
 * fagan would like to see mandel walking a cat
<mandel> fagan: nah, people already think I'm strange like I am
<fagan> mandel: yeah working from home makes people kinda look funny id say
<mandel> it does indeed, but I was strange already, I the fact that I wear five fingers all the time (even for running last time) does not help at all
<karni> hi everyone
<fagan> hey karni
<JamesTait> Good morning, all! :D
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> Hi fagan. :)
<fagan> brb dancing to physical from Olivia Newton John :P
<czajkowski> mandel: had your coffee yet ?
<mandel> czajkowski: yes
<fagan> mandel: ok I have it spawning 1 dialog pretty easy but I dont quit know how to allowing a few different ones at once
<fagan> Ill play about with it and see if I can figure it
<fagan> Oh it doesnt say to spawn more than one
<fagan> nvm
<fagan> mandel: i think im done other than the dict bit
 * fagan now hates vim 
<fagan> (and loves bzr even more)
<mandel> fagan: cool, I think ralsina is the one that will take a look at the solution
<fagan> mandel: yeah im still working on it but its working ok
<mandel> fagan: pay attention to detail ;)
<fagan> mandel: yeah I am :)
<mandel> czajkowski: sorry I was out in a call, how is everything going in 'sunny' uk :)
<czajkowski> mandel: not bad, bit over cast today.  roll on the weekend
<mandel> czajkowski: and the new job? you seem to complain a lot about emails
<czajkowski> me email... no
<czajkowski> train journeys yes
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<karni> hi duanedesign
<fagan> mandel: I have a quick question, how do I set the text in a combo box
<fagan> I cant find a good answer
<fagan> :/
<mandel> fagan: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qcombobox.html#addItem
<fagan> ah clearEditText would do
<mandel> fagan: why would yo need to do that? why does the user type in the box?
<fagan> mandel: going by that screen its editable
<fagan> Oh the style is different in xp
<fagan> so its a drop down list
<fagan> (in vb terms)
<fagan> Ill change it
<fagan> mandel: I think im done
<fagan> and it passes pep8 and pylint :)
<mandel> fagan: push it and I'll take a quick look
<fagan> cool mandel
<fagan> oh crap there is 1 error in pylint :/
<fagan> its a silly one though so its ok
<fagan> mandel: pushed
<mandel> fagan: url of the branch?
<fagan> mandel: oh whoops
<fagan> lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/paint
<fagan> mandel: the combo box has nothing in it since I dont know really what to put in there
<fagan> but it works
<mandel> fagan: then, it is not ready, I did give a hint in the exercise
<mandel> did you carefully read it?
<fagan> mandel: yep but ill re-read it and figure out whats missing
<fagan> I could put in the DashDotted thing since thats already in the mockup
<fagan> mandel: but is there anything broken with what I did so far?
<mandel> fagan: I was going to take a look at ti, but then you told be is not finished since the info is missing which is a fundamental part of the exercise
<mandel> that will at least mean that 2 of the items are not done
<fagan> mandel: hmmmm
<czajkowski> :s
<fagan> mandel: I only see 1 thing missing and that is the bit about the language
<fagan> and the values in the combobox
<fagan> oh I can look up the others
<mandel> fagan: if a user, more even, a paying customer tells you, I'm using QPainter, I want a dialog that returns the settings of the pen, and out of three setting is missing
<mandel> then comobobox will not be translatable, and the information of the dialog is not useful, what would you say?
<fagan> mandel: yeah I didnt figure that
<mandel> fagan: I'm more interested in knowing if you would go to the costumer with that? would you?
<mandel> if you are in a pub, ask for a pint, nuts and a glass of water and they do not bring the pint, what would you think?
<fagan> mandel: nope but I just didnt realise what was missing. I didnt really know that I had to do the QPainter thing
<mandel> fagan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587704/
<mandel> 3 last lines
<fagan> mandel: well I presumed it would all for the raw values of the fields
<fagan> So bool, str and number
<fagan> I suppose that was a detail I just looked past when I was working out the thing
<czajkowski> :o
<ralsina> good morning
<fagan> morning ralsina
<mandel> fagan: well, read the 3 lines again, I dont think a C++ lib uses a string to represent pen styles...
<mandel> I'm guessing QPainter most have a diff thing to use
<ralsina> fagan: not to pile on you (I don't have backlogs earlier than 5 minutes ago), but this has happened before. You need to re-read the request carefully before pushing.
<fagan> ralsina: well I push anyway but I should make sure its ready before I ask for a review
<ralsina> fagan: yes
<ralsina> taking 5 minutes to carefully check saves 10 minutes of the reviewer's time
<fagan> ralsina: actually weirdly enough that pushing when something is done helped me earlier because I removed a bit in vim that I shouldnt have and did a bzr revert to get it back
<ralsina> fagan: you don't need push for that, just commit :-)
<fagan> ralsina: ah yeah but I like to have a backup anyway for that one time that this bad computer finally gives out
<mandel> ralsina: I'm giving a hand to rodrigo with an evo bug so that we get contacts back to sync, hope is not a big problem
<mandel> ralsina: also, if you have the balls, I've got a surprise branch for you
<ralsina> fagan: ok, whatever works for you. But stop asking for reviews before reviewing things yourself :-)
<ralsina> mandel: contacts syncing is a good thing
<fagan> ralsina: yeah will do
<ralsina> mandel: and I have the balls around here somewhere, so show me ;)
<mandel> ralsina: let me get the branch
<fagan> (I really cant figure how to use QPainter now)
<ralsina> fagan: ok, what's the problem?
<fagan> ralsina: well in the excersise I have to make a dialog that takes in a few different fields and then make the results into something with QPainter
<fagan> So the QPainter bit is the bit I dont have any notion about
<ralsina> fagan: yes, "A dict with the settings chosen by the user."
<ralsina> ok, open the qpainter manual
<fagan> ralsina: I have it returning that
<mandel> ralsina: this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/choose_correct_ui_module
<mandel> ralsina: ping me when you have the branch and I'll guide you to the surprise
<ralsina> fagan: can you do a print repr(result) and pastebin for me?
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<mandel> ralsina: on windows, right?
 * mandel double checks...
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina: ok, here we go, do a setup.py install
<mandel> ralsina: you will need to terminals for the test
<ralsina> mandel: got them!
<mandel> ralsina: got the package installed?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> the suspense is killing me!
<mandel> ralsina: uh I forgot a dependency, you need qtreactor, sorry
<ralsina> mandel: how do I get it?
<mandel> ralsina: let me get you the url, one sec
<mandel> ralsina: add this guy https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor to your path
<mandel> ralsina: so that you can do import qtreactor
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> oh, darn, I don't have git onwindows
 * mandel points at ralsina the big download button on the right
<ralsina> oh!
<mandel> hehehe
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58766
<fagan> wrong
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587766
<ralsina> fagan: 'reveled'?
<fagan> ralsina: oh its beveled
<fagan> typo
 * fagan fixes 
<fagan> fixed
<ralsina> fagan: and style is ''
<mandel> fagan: since you are at it, I'd return True of False rather than an int
<mandel> ralsina: got the reactor?
<mandel> I wanna show it to you before I go to walk the beast :)
 * mandel is like a little kid with a new toy
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let's say I hae qtreactor.py in my path ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: I dont have anythin in the combobox since I dont know what styles are in QPainter
<fagan> mandel: k fixed now
<mandel> ralsina: oh well… then in one terminal runt python bin/windows-ubuntu-sso-login which will start the sso daemon
<mandel> to be started later at boot time for each user
<ralsina> fagan: it's in the qpainter docs. Look for PenStyle.
<fagan> ralsina: ok
<mandel> ralsina: on the second term, execute python/ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py
<ralsina> mandel: ok, give me 1'
<ralsina> mandel: I need only qt4reactor.py? So should I just drop it into my site-packages?
<ralsina> My windows envvar-fu sucks
<mandel> ralsina: just drop the qtreactor pacakage in sit-packages
<mandel> that is what I did :P
<ralsina> mandel, ok, testing now
<ralsina> argh, moved it wrong
<ralsina> give me 1'
<mandel> ralsina: the ui is kinda crap, I was more interested in getting the full point to point test, where a diff process accessed ubuntu sso, which take care of the creds
<mandel> I had a chat with clarita regarding error messages etc.. this morning so that those get implemented and we have the full user flow
<ralsina> ok, daemon running...
<mandel> ralsina: then python ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/show_gui.py
<mandel> but with windows \ sorry, I always forget
<ralsina> got a message from the firewall
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I need to work around that, allow the app
<ralsina> no gui
<mandel> :(
<mandel> ralsina: really?
<ralsina> mandel: yeah :-(
<mandel> ralsina: lets set the debugging env var
<ralsina> mandel: give me a hint ;)
<mandel> ralsina: I was looking
<ralsina> hahaha
<mandel> ralsina: set a var called 'DEBUG' to 1
<ralsina> Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionRefusedError: Connection was refused b
<ralsina> y other side: 10061: No connection could be made because the target machine acti
<ralsina> vely refused it..
<ralsina> let me restart the daemon
<mandel> ralsina: he, that is your firewall, you will need to allow the trafic, hence the balls comment :)
<ralsina> But I did!
<ralsina> 2011-03-31 08:53:37,802:802.000045776 - ubuntu_sso.main.windows - INFO - Perform
<ralsina> ing login_or_register_to_get_credentials as a remote call.
<ralsina> I'll set debug on the daemon too
<ralsina> mandel: server side problem: 2011-03-31 08:55:05,900:900.000095367 - ubuntu_sso.main.windows - ERROR - SSOCre
<ralsina> dentials: emitting CredentialsError with app_name "test" and error_message 'Prob
<ralsina> lem while retrieving credentials'
<ralsina> oh, no module called keyring!
<mandel> ralsina: aha! I can fix that, one sec
<ralsina> BTW: it's incredibly annoying that Ctrl+C does nothing on windows most of the time
<mandel> ralsina: grab this version https://bitbucket.org/mandel/pykeyring-delete-password it has not yet landed to trunk
 * mandel needs to fix that and ping the right people
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<fagan> ralsina: I think im done this time
<mandel> ralsina: we have 5 min before the dogs explodes
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587778
<fagan> And all of the styles are in there
<fagan> so its better this time
<mandel> fagan: besides the typo in the style, how would the use the string to get the correct pen in QPainter?
<ralsina> mandel: while trying to build keyring, "Unable to find vcvarsall.bat"
<fagan> mandel: well you could do a cast
<ralsina> fagan: how do you cast a 'SolidLine' to 3?
<mandel> ralsina: oh, 'beautiful', you need Vs2008 instaled
<mandel> ralsina: can you install it while I walk the dog, pure guy has been waiting for an hour
<ralsina> go defuse the dog-bomb ;)
<fagan> hah
 * ralsina will look for Vs2008 express or something
<czajkowski> mandel: oh be nice to the beast!
<mandel> czajkowski: I'm always nice with him, as long as he hides to poo so I dont have to pick it up :)
<fagan> ralsina: what do you mean cast 'SolidLine' to 3?
<czajkowski> mandel: charming!
<mandel> czajkowski: he is very well trained about that matter, hehe
 * mandel walks dog
<ralsina> fagan: you are returning 'SolidLine'. The consumer of your result needs a Qt.SolidLine, which is 3.
<ralsina> Ok, probably not 3, but some integer value ;)
<ralsina> Make that a 1, 3 is DotLine
<ralsina> fagan: also, keep in mind that those values may change on different versions of Qt, so you neeed to get the right one according to your library.
<fagan> ralsina: well the wording of the excersise didnt really say I had to format it for the QPainter class, so wouldnt having it the way it is should do. Like at the moment im not actually programming im learning QPainter and I dont know if thats going to be needed
<fagan> oh and I should take a break ive been working for like 7 hours now
<fagan> ill be back for standup
<fagan> I have the numbers here anyway for the styles ill do some if statements and make it work
<fagan> I did forget no pen as well so I should add that too
<fagan> (oh not 7, more like 5 and a half ish
<fagan> )
<ralsina> fagan: instead of ifs, you should use a dictionary
<ralsina> Or even use the Qt namespace as one
<fagan> ralsina: oh I could just have all of them in the combo box and grab the index
<fagan> since they would be the same index
<ralsina> fagan that assumes the indexes will always be consecutive and start at 0
<fagan> ralsina: well the QPainter style starts at 0 with no pen then 1 solid...etc
<fagan> so it would work
<fagan> (if I add no pen)
<ralsina> fagan: yes, but it's fragile
<ralsina> Look at this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587787/
<fagan> ralsina: thats right
<ralsina> or, much nicer: getattr(QtCore.Qt,'SolidLine')
 * ralsina needs coffee ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: ahhhhh
<fagan> that would work
<fagan> thanks ill get that done when I get back
<fagan> thats the last thing I have to do anyway
<ralsina> Usually, chains of ifs are a bad code smell in python
<ralsina> ok, see you when you get back.
<czajkowski> this is like reading line by line debugging on here
<ralsina> czajkowski: :)
<ralsina> mandel: we are aiming way too high with our installer. VS 2010's flashes like 6 different windows in and out before starting for real
<fagan> czajkowski: well since 2 lines out of 200 ish are whats blocking me its worth the line by line debugging
<fagan> and I am only learning pyqt so its dumb to think I wont make some mistakes
<ralsina> fagan: mistakes are ok and expected, don't worry about that :)
<fagan> :)
<fagan> (and a few muddles with the other toolkits I know is funny)
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina: did you manage to install vs2008?
<ralsina> I have 2010, is that good?
<nessita> hello anyone!
<ralsina> 2010 express
<ralsina> but it doesn't find that darn .bat
<fagan> ralsina: you need 2008
<mandel> ralsina: nah, you need 2008, diff c compiler, ergo will not find the correct one :(
<ralsina> faaaaaaark
<mandel> mayor PITA
<ralsina> where the heck can I find it?
<mandel> .me looks
<nessita> and everyone
<ralsina> hola nessie!
<fagan> ralsina: If you cant find it on the microsoft website I can get it for you
<fagan> hey nessita
 * nessita sees a window madness
<nessita> hi ralsinal, fagan
<fagan> ralsina: they have special downloads for students that I have access to
<mandel> ralsina: http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/ the left tab
<mandel> ralsina: just after the SQL thing
<fagan> ah good
<ralsina> right tab!
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> cool, downloading
<mandel> well, that :P
<mandel> the other left
<ralsina> *monitor's left* ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: on english you can say "stage left" and that means right :-)
<fagan> I still think its a little bit insane that I have 3 versions of VB
<fagan> (on my computer)
<mandel> ralsina: well, the message came across hehe
<ralsina> mandel: So I have to install 1.1GB of compiler to build a 32KB DLL ;-)
<ralsina> anyway, this is going to take a while
<fagan> ralsina: well VB is the best IDE in the world :P
<mandel> ralsina: if you dont want to remove the creds by python, you can use the easy_install one
<mandel> ralsina: but remember you will not have all the features
<ralsina> mandel: I'll try that one while this downloads
<fagan> mandel: cant you install gcc on windows with cygwin?
<fagan> (that could work too)
<mandel> fagan: you can, but from experience, is waaay harder to get it working
<fagan> ah ok
<thisfred> alecu: ohai: I'm almost done with the whole quota thing, but I'm sort of struggling with which parts of the gsd-plugin directory (and things that point to or use it) to take out
<alecu> thisfred, oh, right! Let me refresh my memory on that after the standup.
<thisfred> kk
<thisfred> thx
<ralsina> mandel: the easy_install one also tries to use VS, so I'll just have to wait
<mandel> ralsina: bua, stupid windows...
<ralsina> why would someone ship a OS without a compiler! ;-)
<fagan> here here
<mandel> ralsina: I can wait, I wanna see any possible issues due to the enviroment, if there are no big ones, we can try to merge all the branches and get an alpha out there
<alecu> there is only one me. Go away alecu_!
<fagan> ralsina: well if its not done before standup is over you can review my branch
<ralsina> fagan: sure
<fagan> (99% sure its done)
<ralsina> I have 3' ;-)
<ralsina> fagan: link?
<fagan> ralsina: well I still have to do that last line so 1 minute
<ralsina> alecu nessita fagan mandel dobey thisfred standup in 3'
<nessita> yes boss
<thisfred> si jefe
<alecu> ja baas
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> alecu: , si, ya voy ;-)
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<fagan> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> maybe me (phone)
<nessita> dobey, alecu?
<alecu> me
<nessita> ok, let's go. thisfred, dale!
<thisfred> * DONE gui service that exposes alert and panel switching http://pad.lv/742008 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/gui-service
<thisfred> * DONE RuntimeError: called outside of a mainloop http://pad.lv/745987 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-745987
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS desktopcouch-service 'file_exists' crashes http://pad.lv/707321
<thisfred> * LOVED http://tinysong.com/fFE6
<thisfred> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: zillions of reviews. seb128 reported bug #745790, I had a debugging session about it. Created stable-1-2 series for ussoc, fixed bug #703115 for both trunk and stable-1-2.
<nessita> TODO: keep debugging and fix bug #745790, bug #744980, bug #729301. Maybe peer review?
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745790 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "TypeError: Expected a string or unicode object when querying device list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745790
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 703115 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Captcha error persist even after captcha retrieval success (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703115
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744980 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Disable/enable file sync is buggy (affects: 1) (heat: 3459)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744980
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729301 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "When disabling file sync from Servies tab, update FIleSyncStatus (affects: 1) (heat: 147)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729301
<nessita> fagan: ?
<fagan> oh I didnt see it
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Did more python/pyqt polishing: - Did a paint dialog thingy
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * More pyqt stuff
<fagan> * do 1 line to the dialog to display the data properly
<fagan> * review of today's work from ralsina
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> mandel: go
<fagan> (damn ubot4`)
<nessita> mandel: ? :-)
<mandel> DONE: Finished a branch that does all the required wok for SSO. Open a small script, request creds, launch ui from daemon and register. Testing it on other machine to see if we can call this thing an alpha after all the merges. Talk with clarita about error messages, helped her to update flow.
<mandel> TODO: Get the above working on ralsinas machine and fagans. Give a hand to rodrigo with the evo issues. Send current strings to clarita. Package sso in a .exe
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, go go go
<mandel> alecu, I guess you can go while ralsina is on the phone
<nessita> ralsina: share your standup when you can, alecu, go!
<alecu> DONE: worked on broken zeitgeist client-server tests, researched tomboy edge issue bug #745721 with kvd
<alecu> TODO: weekly mumble meeting, finish client-server branch, go thru the bug queue
<alecu> BLOCKED: too sleepy
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<nessita> alecu? dobey?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745721 in tomboy (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu One sync points to the edge server (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745721
<nessita> mandel: did you see how you broke ussoc on linux? :-D bug #746183
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746183 in ubuntu-sso-client "Can't find glade file for gtk ui (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746183
<mandel> nessita: uh I did not
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, read managmt stuff, canonicaladmin, misc things
<nessita> mandel: you moved the glade file, so the setup.py and the package branch (both nightlies and not nightlies) needs to be updated, I think
<mandel> nessita: hm, strange, I though the setup.py was placing it in the correct dir
<ralsina> TODO: evaluations (I am very late), reviews, chasing marianna
<ralsina> blOCKED: just by life
<nessita> mandel: maybe, I haven't checked
<mandel> nessita: I'll take care of that bug
<nessita> mandel: I just filed the bug with the failure, haven't debugged. Let me know if you need help!
<nessita> anyone, comments?
<ralsina> One big screwup from me: we should have done a release for beta1 which is out today ;-(
<nessita> ralsina: we did that last week, repos has been freezed since then, right?
<ralsina> have they?
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think we would have been able to do a release this week
<thisfred> yeah that's what I thought
<ralsina> ok, so I correct that to "I am a great leader of men (and woman)"
<thisfred> haha
<nessita> I would expect so! platform team has been doing the beta1 testing over this week
<nessita> so repo should be frozen for that
<nessita> ralsina: last chance was last week's UI freeze
<fagan> I would think you could get a freeze exception for u1
<ralsina> there are some bugs that have been hurting our dearest community manager, I would like someone to give me a hand crafting an honest response
<ralsina> something that says "don't panic"
<nessita> ralsina: right, the contacts stuff, no? I think that you should have a chat with rodrigo_
<fagan> ralsina: well don't panic would be a start
<mandel> ralsina: I have been looking at evo with rodrigo, it seems like the dbus call was timing out
<dobey> sorry
<mandel> ralsina: he is looking at the c couch lib to see what is the issue
<mandel> to be precise in evo-coiuchdb
<mandel> I'll be helping him on the python side to find out wtf is going on, also he had the wrong coucdh packages which was something that blocked him
<dobey> λ DONE: little progress on #733327, chat with vds about redirector
<dobey> λ TODO: peer evals, UIFE request, finish bug #733327, libu1 release
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 208)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<mandel> nessita: can you take a look at the setup.py of sso in trunk at line 300,
<mandel> I think that is correct, but I might be wrong
<ralsina> mandel: no luck building your keyring or the official one
<ralsina> Oh, I will be going to the doctor in about 90 minutes
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita: hm… I think the error is elsewhere, probably where it gets the file path
 * mandel looks
<ralsina> argh, I am going to miss the weekly call
<nessita> mandel: as far as I see the file is not installed
<ralsina> nessita, can you lead it?
<mandel> ralsina: do you want me to give you a .exe with the daemon so we can test?
<ralsina> mandel: oh yes
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita: got the bug, I'll make a fast branch with the fix
<mandel> line 231 in gtk/gui.py, that extra gtk string should go out
<mandel> nessita: actualy, one question, what would you prefer, in a situation when we will provide qt for linux too (kde) shall we split the data in two, qt and gtk, or place everything in the same location?
<nessita> mandel: we should have data/qt and data/gtk
<fagan> ralsina: done
<fagan> ralsina: lp:~shanepatrickfagan/+junk/paint
<mandel> nessita: ok, then I'll fix in the setup.py
<mandel> nessita: I'll ping you when done
<ralsina> fagan: cool, checking it
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<fagan> ralsina: there was 1 pep8 thing I forgot to fix but fixed now
<dobey> ralsina: is the weekly call in 45 min, or 1 hr 45 min?
<ralsina> fagan: remember the form layout?
<ralsina> dobey: 1:45
<fagan> ralsina: ok fixing it
<ralsina> fagan: you should put the spinbox and the checkbox in a horizontal layout so they use only one cell in the form layout.
<ralsina> fagan: also, you are missing keyboard shortcuts everywhere
<fagan> ralsina: I didnt know I had to do that ill go do it now
<ralsina> fagan: they are there in the design screenshot
<ralsina> And in general, they *have* to be there always.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I just did what was on the paste. Is the _ thing the same in Qt as in GTK
<fagan> ?
<ralsina> fagan: yes, you can use that
<fagan> ah ok
<mandel> ralsina: py2exe is being annoying, can I send you the compiled version of keyring?
<mandel> or check the error that easy_install gave you
<ralsina> mandel: sure, zip it up :-)
<ralsina> make a bdist_dumb
<mandel> althouh the most probably thing is that you installed vs2008, and did easy_install in the same terminal you hqd opened, the bloody thing did not load the new env vars and everything want bannanas windows style
<ralsina> ohhhhhh
 * ralsina tries a fresh cmd
<ralsina> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587820/
<mandel> ralsina: take a look to see if you have the following in your env vars: C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 10.0\VC
<mandel> ralsina: and please tell me you downloaded the C++ version of vs 2008
<mandel> and not C#, or Vb or something crazy like that
<ralsina> mandel: I did get the C++
 * ralsina looks for the CMD equivalent of env
<ralsina> set
<ralsina> this is like C shell!
<ralsina> mandel: I don'thave that in my PATH
<mandel> ralsina: add it, and open a new cmd
<ralsina> I don'thave that folder
<mandel> ralsina: nevertheless I'm sending you pykeyrin by mail
<mandel> ralsina: anyother one similar to that?
<mandel> ralsina: by the way are you using python32 or 64?
<ralsina> mandel: I have "Visual Studio 9.0" and "Visual Studio 10.0" but no VC in 10.0
<ralsina> mandel: 32
<mandel> ralsina: look in 9
<mandel> ralsina: although the package shoud have arrived to you by mail
<mandel> ralsina: thank good you have 32, otherwise, I would have died in my own vomit… dammed is windows annoying!
<ralsina> mandel: I remember you wanted me to have 64 ;-)
<mandel> yeah, hehe
<mandel> but that the I had to write that horrible .bat to find python… which was painful too
<ralsina> mandel: yay, I can import keyring
<mandel> \o/
<mandel> ralsina: does it work then?
<dobey> thisfred: ping. what time do you arrive in ATL on saturday night?
<thisfred> dobey let me look, I think 2 hours before we leave
<thisfred> 6:30pm
<fagan> is it 3 already
<dobey> ah ok, i get there at 6pm
<fagan> hmmmm 1 hour to figure out how to do keyboard shortcuts
<ralsina> fagan: read the designer manual, look for buddies.
<ralsina> mandel: \o/ !!!!!
<thisfred> dobey: is there a priority lounge thingy there?
<fagan> ralsina: Oh I saw buddies
<dobey> thisfred: i think so, but don't know if it will be in the same concourse that we'll be in
<mandel> ralsina: a la, porfin!!!
<ralsina> fagan: I think that's all you need to know, really. Use the labels as buddies for widgets that have no text. On the checkbox, it has its own label.
<thisfred> dobey: right. Anyway I'll send you a text when I get off the plane then.
<ralsina> fagan: then, use &Beveled to make Ctrl+B the shortcut, for example.
<mandel> ralsina: open the show_gui script, you will love it :)
<thisfred> dobey: my phone no. is 443 470 2883. yours?
<dobey> thisfred: but i might try to do the globalentry thing. sounds good; since we're on the same flight to BA
<mandel> ralsina: you can now signin and if you go to the windows control panel, you will find the ubuntu_sso creds
<mandel> thisfred: that in a public channel? sweet
<fagan> ralsina: ah I thought it would be _ like gtk that works now
<dobey> thisfred: not something i paste in public chananels :)
<fagan> haha
<thisfred> oh, ok, pm it me then?
<thisfred> I am privacy agnostic
<mandel> hahaha
<fagan> cant you grab it from the directory?
<ralsina> mandel: am I supposed to be able to login? Just curious :-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that is the theory
<dobey> fagan: generally, yes :)
<mandel> I can :)
<ralsina> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/587829/
<fagan> I know mine is in there now :)
<ralsina> mandel: but it looks like it's really close
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I rised hte signal wrong, stupid me
<ralsina> mandel: no worries, it's awesome anyway!
<mandel> ralsina: open your control panel
<mandel> and look for credentials in the search box :)
 * thisfred is lazy
<ralsina> mandel: the u1 cred is not there, but probably related to the signal problem
<fagan> ralsina: ok I did the 2 things you asked \o/
<ralsina> fagan: cool, I'll check in 2'
<fagan> cool
<fagan> yay and it still passes pep8 and pylint (with 2 dumb checks disabled)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, indeed I love that script :-)
<joshuahoover> mandel: ping
<mandel> joshuahoover: pong
<mandel> wait, I'm I missing something
<joshuahoover> mandel: bug #727396 - is that something you're going to be able to get done for natty beta2?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727396 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "AttributeError: 'Root' object has no attribute 'subscribed' (affects: 1) (heat: 125)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727396
<mandel> joshuahoover: when is beta?
<mandel> I'm really bad with dates :P
<ralsina> fagan: the "Width" label is on the wrong place
<joshuahoover> mandel: you "windows guys" ;)
<ralsina> fagan: you can see it's aligned with the combobox, not with the other label
<ralsina> Also, the texts of the labels doesn't match the target image (missing ":"s)
<fagan> ralsina: ok I have it fixed
<joshuahoover> mandel: needs to be done by no later than april 11th in time for packaging
<fagan> just needed to drag it a little
<mandel> joshuahoover: that is 11 days, right?
<mandel> sure it will be there on time
<joshuahoover> mandel: ok, wanted to make sure since i know you're (very) busy with windows work
<ralsina> fagan: one very important thing, don't use str() for things like currentText(), use unicode()
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok I didnt know about that
<ralsina> fagan: because QString is unicode-aware
<mandel> joshuahoover: I can always find time for those things, it makes me feel important hehe
<joshuahoover> mandel: :)
<ralsina> fagan: give me 1' to check the problem statement and I may have a bit more to fix
<fagan> ralsina: ok cool
<ralsina> fagan: "In the dialog is relaunched, the last used values should be loaded." doesn't seem to be working
<ralsina> fagan: at least not if the user clicks cancel
<ralsina> fagan: but I am not sure what the expected behaviour is there. Mandel?
<fagan> ralsina: its supposed to go back to the default
<fagan> ralsina:      * User cancelation: A dict with the initial settings used.
<fagan> but I didnt return the dict
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> just 1 extra line to add for that
<ralsina> fagan: if you still have the time, do that.
<fagan> ralsina: yep loads of time :)
<mandel> faganm ralsina: maybe that sentence is not clear, what I meant is, if the user selected Solid and accepted, and open the dialog again, his current selection (Solid) should be the one selected
<mandel> fagan ^
<ralsina> mandel: that works
<ralsina> mandel: because the dialog is persistent
<mandel> oh, then cool
<fagan> mandel: so I need to wipe everything but the style?
<fagan> or is everything kept
<mandel> fagan: no, no need, I was confused
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> sweet
<fagan> done then
<ralsina> fagan: wellllllll
<fagan> ralsina: lol 
<ralsina> fagan: having dialog be an almost global variable is icky ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: well its not exactly a global variable in the exact sense of the term
<ralsina> it should ideally be a member of window. but that's minor.
<ralsina> fagan: thus the "almost"
<ralsina> fagan: let's say "it's a variable that's visible for every other variable instantiated in the program" ;-)
 * fagan knew he was on tricky ground the way he declared it 
<ralsina> but let's say you passed ;-)
<ralsina> Ok, I'm off to the doctor
<fagan> yay
<fagan> :P
<fagan> later ralsina
<mandel> nessita: sorry for taking this long: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ensure_gtk_data/+merge/55758
 * fagan reads the notes for the rest of the time 
<mandel> dobey: can you give me a +1 for a trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ensure_gtk_data/+merge/55758
<nessita> mandel: in a few minutes, I'm finishing a branch for seb
<mandel> nessita: now problem, I'm going to grab something to eat
<mandel> tofu burgers, there I go
 * fagan looked a tofu and didnt even try it 
<fagan> *at
<mandel> JamesTait: ping
<JamesTait> mandel: pong
<mandel> JamesTait: we are sharing the room at UDS, right?
<JamesTait> mandel: As far as I know, yes.
<JamesTait> mandel: Well, it's down on the wiki anyway.
<mandel> JamesTait: just double checking :)
<nessita> thisfred: are all your branches re: the control panel dbus service landed?
<fagan> These diary entries are a pain in the bottom
 * fagan clocks off
<CardinalFang> Nice.  I can't tell if this is lightning damage or just another week of Natty.
<nessita> thisfred: I filed bug #746489 assigned to you
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746489 in ubuntuone-control-panel "ypeError: Expected a string or unicode object when opening a second panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746489
<thisfred> nessita: oops: so yes, the control-panel branches are landed, still working on the u1-client one
<thisfred> nessita: ah, looks like it passes None instead of a string, should not be hard to fix
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> hmmm.... mumble :P
<fagan> Am I supposed to come to the mumble meeting?
 * fagan was actually wondering 
<fagan> (dont really think there is much point this week really)
<alecu> thisfred, nessita, dobey, ralsina_doctor: mumble?
<alecu> fagan, as well?
<thisfred> ah yeah
<fagan> alecu: dont know :P
<fagan> I could listen in anyway I suppose
<joshuahoover> ummm...are we having the desktop+ meeting on mumble today?
<fagan> joshuahoover: I suppose so :)
<alecu> nessita, dobey, chipaca? mumble?
<alecu> fagan, ever tried using mumble? install it and join the canonical server.
<alecu> fagan, I'll send you the url by private
<fagan> alecu: im in
<alecu> cool
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> we need to move this meeting back up an hour
<thisfred> nessita:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-746489/+merge/55769
<nessita> mandel: approved
<mandel> nessita: thx, we need an extra one
<fagan> alecu: here is the one for the contacts sync bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/727370
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727370 in evolution-couchdb "Contacts not syncing with my computer (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alecu> fagan, great, thanks.
 * fagan makes dinner
 * dobey heads off to lunch
 * nessita returns to lunch as well
<nessita> lunchtime!
<nessita> we have hotel! YEY!
<mandel> A review for this would be very appreciated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_no_creds_windows/+merge/55651
<thisfred> trade you one:   https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-746489/+merge/55769
<thisfred> mandel: ^
<mandel> thisfred: you have a deal
<rodrigo_> rye, about the blank contacts in evo, can you please let me know what value for record_type field they have?
<jono> rodrigo_, hey, how do I provide the output you need from the e-addressbook?
<rodrigo_> jono, kill evo and e-addressbook-factory, and run /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory on a terminal
<rodrigo_> jono, then try to open the u1 addressbook in evolution
<rye> rodrigo_, are you using _all_docs query to get contacts?
<mandel> thisfred: what your style regarding using " or ' for strings?
<rye> rodrigo_, since record-types should be caught by the views
<jono> rodrigo_, doing it now
<rodrigo_> rye, yes
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, can we use record-type filtering views?
<jono> brb
<rodrigo_> rye, but then I check the record_type, and evo-couchdb should onlñy be getting the real contacts
<thisfred> mandel: I tend to use 's because it looks cleaner
<thisfred> It does not really matter though
<mandel> thisfred: you are using both in that branch, not that it needs fixing for that :P
<thisfred> well, I added 's, and the "s were already there. I've stopped changing other people's code for arbitrary style issues like this ;)
<thisfred> but yeah, I'll make it consistent in the same line at least ;)
<mandel> thisfred: you have my approve, do as you wish hehehe
<thisfred> thx!
<nessita> thisfred: I'm reviewing your branch. Shouldn't the default be alert?
<nessita> ok, now yes, for sure, lunch!
<thisfred> nessita: no, when you open the control panel by clicking the launcher, you don't want it to start bouncing I don't think
<thisfred> Only when it is opened by something else
<jono> rodrigo_, updated the bug
<rodrigo_> jono, ok, you get the same dbus timeout as I do :(
<rodrigo_> jono, looking at it
<jono> thanks rodrigo_
<jono> appreciate it
<mandel> rodrigo_: I'm going to wwalk the dog, if you want I can give you a hand in the desktopcouch side
<rodrigo_> I'm starting to think something has changed in evo that makes the keyring calls crash it as they are run in a thread
<jono> dobey, are you still assigned to https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+bug/604699 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 604699 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Music purchased from the Ubuntu One Music Store does not appear in music library (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rodrigo_> mandel, see my above comment, so walk the dog and forget for now :)
<mandel> :)
<rodrigo_> desktopcouch's instability in my machine seems to be just my problem, I guess
<rodrigo_> does anyone have a maverick machine?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: I do, how can I help
<rodrigo_> thisfred, run dpkg -l evolution
<rodrigo_> thisfred, to see what version we shipped there
<rodrigo_> thisfred, if you have it installed, if not -> apt-cache policy evolution
<thisfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/587884/
<rodrigo_> ok, 2.30
<rodrigo_> so yes, another reason to think evo 2.32 has something new that breaks the couchdb backend
<rodrigo_> thisfred, thasnks, I owe you a couple beers :)
<thisfred> nah, I haven't earned them yet, let me know if I can check anything else
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> thisfred, well, while you're at it, do you have evo-couchdb installed there?
<rodrigo_> thisfred, and desktopcouch and contacts in your couchdb db?
<thisfred> I don't think so, let me check
<rodrigo_> thisfred, well, anyway, no need really to confirm it worked there, as I used it until I switched to natty months ago, so forget it
<thisfred> ah, it's installed alright, and I think I have some contacts in couchdb. I've never used evo itself though :)
<rodrigo_> now you've really earned the beers :)
<rodrigo_> thisfred, don't worry then, just wanted to re-confirm it worked, but it indeed worked with no problems
<alecu> lunch!
<nessita> thisfred: I'm back. But what about when you have the panel running, and you run it from somewhere else (like a terminal)? we want the panel alerting in that case
<thisfred> nessita: if you want to alert you should send alert=True that's easy enough, right? :)
<thisfred> I think the way it currently works is in line with other applications that can only be started once
<nessita> thisfred: but if you're a regular user running a binary from the command line...
<nessita> thisfred: anyways, is pretty good as is
<nessita> approving the branch
<thisfred> if you're running a binary from the command line, you're not a regular user :P
<nessita> true
<nessita> thisfred: point taken, approving!
<thisfred> I wish it was otherwise, mind you :)
<mterry> Hello!  I'm in natty and have ended up with all my Ubuntu One Music Store songs twice in my Banshee library.  It found them in both ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased... and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased... (which is a symlink to the former).  What's that about?  Should I file a bug?  Delete the symlink?
<dobey> jono: yes. i will probably be getting to it next week
<jono> dobey, did you see the feedback that it sounds like quite a big fix
<jono> sounds like it will require significant changes to Banshee
<fagan> hey mterry :)
<jono> ralsina_doctor, ^
<mterry> fagan, hi!  :)
<dobey> jono: i didn't realize there was conversation on it as i've been concentrating on another bug that is quite big
<jono> dobey, yeah, see the feedback from David Nielson on the bug
<jono> I just wanted to make sure you don't get sideswiped and run out of time on it if it is quite big
<dobey> jono: do you still have music that hasn't shown up in banshee because you bought it in rhythmbox?
<jono> dobey, this is a new Natty install - the music is synced, it is just that the Banshee library is not reading it
<dobey> jono: if you open the "My Downloads" page inside the music store in banshee, do the songs start showing up?
<jono> let me check
<jono> dobey, ok, this is weird - the music already in my .ubuntuone folder - I went to the My Downloads page and now it seems to be syncing it again
<jono> it is also hanging Banshee
<dobey> jono: it's not actually syncing it again. the way the music page works just makes it look that way i guess
<dobey> jono: do you have a lot of music there?
<jono> dobey, notify-osd bubbles say it is transferring two songs
<jono> dobey, about 7 albums
<jono> Banshee hung, I had to kill it
<dobey> it didn't hang, the ui just blocked; it would have come back after a while (though i don't know how long exactly)
<dobey> jono: could you file another bug for the ui blocking there please, and assign it to me?
<jono> dobey, strange, now some of my library was imported
<jono> dobey, will do
<jono> I will update the bug with this
<dobey> jono: right, i was expecting it would import all the songs
<dobey> so that does work, but is very slow if you have lots of songs i guess
<jono> filing bugs now
<jono> so really Banshee should import these without you having to go to My Downloads, right?
<dobey> yes; but loading my downloads is a workaround
<jono> dobey, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+bug/604699 and filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/746592
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 604699 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Music purchased from the Ubuntu One Music Store does not appear in music library (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dobey> jono: ok, thanks
<jono> thanks for looking into this dobey
<jono> :-)
<dobey> jono: sure. if this mp3 codec install stuff wasn't taking so long to get finished, i'd be looking at it already. :)
<jono> dobey, sucks to be you, my friend :-)
<ralsina> jono, dobey: yes, that is a hard thing to fix
<ralsina>  Ok, so we do have a hotel for the sprint and it's exactly on the opposite side of the city from me. Yay!
<beuno> ralsina, where?
<ralsina> San Martin 474
<ralsina> The Tryp Hotel
<beuno> ralsina, down town?
<ralsina> right, el bajo
<ralsina> San Martin y Corrientes
<beuno> pretty sucky
<ralsina> Oh, well, I can try leaving home at 7AM
<ralsina> At least it's easy to get there from EZE
<beuno> ralsina, why did you end up with that one?
<ralsina> beuno: I have no idea whatsoever. I found one that was convenient, maybe this was cheaper.
<beuno> ralsina, I don't think that area is very nice in the evenings
<ralsina> beuno: well, it isn't
<thisfred> nessita: #746489 is not a bug in ubuntu, or at least not until we release the previous two branches there
<ralsina> beuno: but you can move in cabs to nicer places
<thisfred> So I'm not sure it needs to be filed as sucj
<thisfred> such
<nessita> thisfred: hum... I see, my bad
<ralsina> OTOH, the good news are, the doctor has changed my meds to ones that should prevent my feet from exploding after being sitting for 16 hours on a plane, which is always a good thing.
<beuno> ralsina, so you fly to London when?
<ralsina> beuno: saturday after this one
<beuno> ralsina, aha, so I'm flying out this Sat
<ralsina> beuno: whoa, unexpected call?
<beuno> we'll cross paths in the air on my way back
<beuno> ralsina, yeah
<ralsina> you going on BA?
<beuno> yes, 244/245
<beuno> direct flight FTW
<ralsina> beuno: cool, same flights :-)
<ralsina> I was really worried about the meds stuff, that's why I took a long break today and got checked
<beuno> ralsina, you are lucky to start flying now, with this new direct flight
<beuno> 13hs instead of 16-17
<ralsina> beuno: it used to be 3 hours longer right?
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> ralsina, glad to hear about the med changes
<ralsina> it's not bad normally, because I stand up and walk every 20 minutes, but I was sitting 10 hours going to pycamp and it got real bad.
<beuno> ralsina, aisle seat for you then!
<ralsina> yeah
<ralsina> too bad you cna only choose seats 24 hours early :-)
<beuno> ralsina, well, unless you pay 25 gbp, but yeah
 * ralsina considers paying
<beuno> since I'm a day away, I'll just wait for now
<ralsina> llevale alfajores a chipaca :-)
<beuno> le pregunte que queria, we'll see
<ralsina> At the rhythm he's shipping people to the UK he can start a small contraband business selling regional articles
<beuno> heh
<thisfred> alecu: when you have a second, I'd like your help with the gsd-plugin removal
<alecu> thisfred, sure. I forgot about that.
<alecu> thisfred, I'd take a look right now.
<thisfred> yeah, np, I got distracted too
<thisfred> awesome
 * thisfred makes tea
<alecu> thisfred, in gsd-plugin/gsd-ubuntuone.c in the delayed_syncdaemon_start function, we should remove the g_signal_connect to "quota_exceeded"
<thisfred> alecu: ok, and then we can leave the rest of the code in?
<alecu> thisfred, then remove the quota_exceeded_callback function.
<alecu> and a few more stuff...
<alecu> thisfred, but yes, disconnecting that signal should be enough. (though not clean)
<thisfred> yeah, no, might as well do it cleanly, but I have a hard time reading it all, and i don't want to break something else by mistake
<alecu> thisfred, let me do this branch.
<alecu> thisfred, since I worked on it
<thisfred> alecu: I can push mine, and you can finish it
<alecu> thisfred, ack
<thisfred> alecu: so that we don't have a state with no notifications
<alecu> sure
<alecu> thisfred, q: should we remove all quota stuff from gsd?
<thisfred> alecu:  lp:~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> alecu: I think so, since the new popper upper replaces it. It does not depend on unity
<thisfred> unless it does something that we don't in the new one?
<alecu> thisfred, does the new popper replace both quota notifications for the local user and for folders shared by other users?
<thisfred> hmm, let me check
<alecu> thisfred, (not sure the current gsd works for both)
<thisfred> alecu: both will open the control panel yes
<alecu> thisfred, great.
<nessita> reviews please! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/device-list-type-error/+merge/55808
<nessita> mandel: you were needing a review?
<thisfred> nessita: on it
<nessita> mandel: also, are you planning on fixing bug #727396 among your syncdaemon future work?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727396 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "AttributeError: 'Root' object has no attribute 'subscribed' (affects: 1) (heat: 125)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727396
<nessita> thisfred: gracias!
<alecu> thisfred, I think I'll do the removal in the gsd-plugin in a new branch.
<alecu> thisfred, so please land that branch you pasted, and after that I'll land the gsd-plugin removal branch.
<thisfred> alecu will do, proposing now
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications/+merge/55812
<thisfred> adding manual test instructions now
<nessita> thisfred: coming right up!
<thisfred> test instructions added
<nessita> thisfred: can you replace "Quota were" by "Quota was"? or maybe I'm missing something
<nessita> (please)
<nessita> thisfred: let me know
<thisfred> quota is a plural :)
<thisfred> quotum is the singular
<nessita> really?
 * nessita was wrong all the way
<ralsina> nessita: like data and datum
<thisfred> let me double check for english
<nessita> oh
<ralsina> nessita: or quora and quorum
<thisfred> I know it is in latin
<nessita> we have that wrong all over our UIs (maybe)
<ralsina> or rata and ratio
 * ralsina stops
<dobey> or moose and moose
<ralsina> or tsunami and tsunami
<thisfred> I thought the plural of moose was meese :P
<dobey> no, that's goose and geese
<nessita> aha! http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FWiktionary%253Aquota&rct=j&q=quota%20is%20plural%3F&ei=5t2UTYvUKvO-0QHs_9HyCw&usg=AFQjCNHJaBWyxIQBTjf_67Me0PjV-2dHqw&sig2=CR7SWKcYAoAMJ0aNZbzJRg&cad=rja
<nessita> Noun quota (plural quotas)
<thisfred> quotas, urgh
<thisfred> nessita: I'll change it, so it's at least consistent
<nessita> wordreference seems to agree: http://www.wordreference.com/definition/quota
<thisfred> nessita: yeah probably english is stupid. They also say museums, rather than musea ;)
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> nessita: it's only doc strings though, right?
<nessita> yeah
<thisfred> nessita: 914 pushed
<dobey> why would we ever pluralize quota anyway?
<ralsina> dobey: "our quotas are not the same"
<ralsina> ok, no idea
<nessita> thisfred: did you also fix the docstrings like """Quota for root are exceeded."""?
<thisfred> nessita: I took out the verb in all of them :)
<nessita> makes sense
<dobey> unless we're presenting other users' quotas in a list, all use of quota in u1 should be singular
<nessita> dobey: it is as far as I recall
<dobey> nessita: except for all the occurances in thisfred's branch where he's assuming quota == plural i guess
<dobey> anyway
<nessita> right
<dobey> brb, gotta run to post office
<nessita> thisfred: does your changes work with an uninstalled u1cp?
<nessita> thisfred: remember that u1cp is not dependency of u1client but the other way around, so we should be robust
<thisfred> hmm yeah
<thisfred> let's see
<nessita> thisfred: and also, we need an extra blank line between SHARE_QUOTA_EXCEEDED and files_being_uploaded
<thisfred> It's mildly surprising that the dependency runs the other way though, since u1client without the panel is useful, and the other way around not so much, I would think
<nessita> thisfred: I think you misunderstood. u1cp depends on u1client
<dobey> nessita: actually it's a circular dep, because for unity integration to work, it requires the u1cp-gtk package
<nessita> thisfred: your branch, which is for u1client, assumes that u1cp is installed, and it should not
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> I'll test that and catch any errors
<nessita> dobey: u1client does not depend on u1cp
<nessita> thisfred: thanks. I have more comments, shall I say those here or you prefer them in the mp?
<dobey> nessita: not a hard dependency, because it has to be optional, but it is there.
<nessita> dobey: so, you say that ubuntu-desktop depends on u1client and unity, and unity depends on the u1cp, and u1cp on u1client?
<thisfred> nessita: whichever you prefer
<nessita> thisfred: I prefer here, but I don; t want you to miss packages
<dobey> nessita: i have no idea what you just asked
<nessita> dobey: nevermind
<nessita> thisfred: did you got the extra blank line?
<thisfred> yep, not pushed yet, but i fixed it
<thisfred> nessita: wouldn't the error handler fire when the dbus service was not available?
<nessita> thisfred: another issue, can you make the best use of this log line and transform: logger.debug("UDF quota exceeded.") to logger.debug("UDF quota exceeded for volume: %r.", volume_dict)?
<thisfred> In which case it will not break
<nessita> thisfred: same for share_quota_exceeded and root_quota_exceeded
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> thisfred: looking
<ralsina> nessita: not unity, but unity support for u1client requires u1cp
<thisfred> I'm testing that this is the case
<ralsina> nessita: because if u1cp-gtk is not there, it can't have the spot in the launcher
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I see
<nessita> we may rethink that
<ralsina> nessita: unless we fin something else to launch wth the launcher, there's no much to think about
<nessita> thisfred: I think you're right. Looking at the handlers more carefully, there is no need to have 2. You can have:
<nessita> reply_handler=loop.quit, error_handler=lambda *a: loo.quit)
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, I want to log the error though. But I think that got lost, I'll add that back
<nessita> thisfred: yes please!
<nessita> ralsina: right, I was referring to the circular dep, we may ask that ubuntu-desktop does not recommned u1client, and no more circular dp
<nessita> dep*
<ralsina> and make it suggest u1cp?
<dobey> what do you mean no more circular dep?
<dobey> a circular dep is a circular dep, no matter which entry point you choose
<ralsina> there is no circular dep, here
<ralsina> ok,gotta go for a while
<ralsina> be back in one hour or two
<dobey> ralsina: there is a circular dep, it is just not circular according to apt, because it is optional in the code, so we don't express it in the package
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: If I use logging in platform/linux/messaging.py, the tests start spewing out thousands of log lines again. I don't understand why this happens or how to prevent it.
<thisfred> ah wait probably because of a test failure
<thisfred> weird:
<thisfred> ===============================================================================
<thisfred> [ERROR]: tests.syncdaemon.test_fileshelf.TestFileShelf.test_custom_unpickle
<thisfred> Traceback (most recent call last):
<thisfred>   File "/home/eric/canonical/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications/tests/syncdaemon/test_fileshelf.py", line 252, in test_custom_unpickle
<thisfred>     shelf['foo'] = 'bar'
<thisfred>   File "/home/eric/canonical/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/file_shelf.py", line 160, in __setitem__
<thisfred>     os.rename(path, old_path)
<thisfred> exceptions.OSError: [Errno 21] Is a directory
<thisfred> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<alecu> thisfred, probably a misconfigured logger
<thisfred> I've not seen that before, and I sure as heck did not touch that code
<nessita> thisfred: what alecu's says
<alecu> ok, it's kindergarten time
<thisfred> alecu: probably yes, but  it happens everytime a test fails
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps the rest of the messages are mixed up with the rest of the test-run messages.
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> so much for rest.
<alecu> well, I have to go, ttyl
<thisfred> later
<nessita> thisfred: I've got a test failure in your branch
<nessita> exceptions.OSError: [Errno 21] Is a directory
<nessita> tests.syncdaemon.test_fileshelf.TestFileShelf.test_custom_unpickle
<nessita> thisfred: does that sound familiar?
<thisfred> nessita: yeah me too,
<thisfred> ^^
<nessita> oh
<thisfred> but I have no idea why...
<thisfred> I sure did not touch that code
<thisfred> let me see if trunk works
<nessita> thisfred: ok, you may ask facundobatista for some help as well. Also, clicking on Mom brings nothing up nor the control panel is opened
<nessita> thisfred: shall I need a newer control panel?
<thisfred> nessita: that's possible, the service landed yesterday or tuesday
<nessita> thisfred: hum... I'm up to date, but let update JIC
<nessita> anyone: can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/device-list-type-error/+merge/55808 ?
<beuno> nessita, sure
<nessita> beuno: thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: I'll try restarting, I have a couple of [ubuntuone-contr] <defunct> processes
 * nessita restarts
<nessita> thisfred: I'm back
<thisfred>  nessita: trunk tests pass, but I can't see anything in the diff that could cause this error, really
<nessita> thisfred: have you asked facundobatista about the error per se?
<thisfred> I have not. facundobatista: any idea what the test error I pasted ^^ could mean? I have not touched any of that code.
<thisfred> But the error is in my branch and not in trunk it seems
<facundobatista> thisfred, which is the name of your branch?
<thisfred> facundobatista:  lp:~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<nessita> thisfred: so, no control panel for me when clicking on Mon :-/
<facundobatista> thisfred, just in case, try to rename the directory where you have your branch to something shorter
<thisfred> nessita: weird, it worked here when I last tested, let me try again
 * facundobatista is not the first time that makes a test fail because paths too long
<facundobatista> thisfred, also, are you in ext3? ext4? fuse? encrypted?
<nessita> thisfred: If I click on the Ubuntu One entry, the control panel gets opened. When clicking on the Mom, is not :-/
<thisfred> facundobatista: I've had that problem before, but I think that's a different error
<thisfred> facundobatista: and they have to be a lot longer. I'm on ext4 not encrypted
<facundobatista> thisfred, so, all standard :|
<thisfred> nessita: retrying here
<nessita> thisfred: thanks, let me know, I'll do the dishes in the mean time
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, does not work here anymore either. wth. Ok, setting branch to work in progress, and have to walk the dog now
<facundobatista> thisfred, could you please ping me tomorrow morning if you still didn't figure it out?
<thisfred> facundobatista: thanks will do
<facundobatista> thisfred, I'm too burnout to enter in a new debugging, and need to finish mine
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<thisfred> wow, something in u1trial started taking 100% memory just now
<thisfred> in platform/windows....
<thisfred> guess we roast the monkey tomorrow
<thisfred> ok bbl
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> thisfred: let me know tomorrow how it went
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-04-01
<webm0nk3y> spm ping
<spm> hola
<webm0nk3y> spm mtr won't let me copy paste
<spm> try the --report, that will dump easier
<webm0nk3y> spm dang now it's working
<spm> ha
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> morning
<fagan> sup mandel
<mandel> fagan: morning, ready for friday? :)
<fagan> yep
<fagan> and its april 1st so im ready to not get punked
<mandel> haha, dont worry, I dont celebrate that :P
<fagan> good
<mandel> spanish tradition is diff, but I do expect things to happen :)
<mandel> give me a min or so, I have to finish what I own you (exercise)
<mandel> did you get yesterdays one done correctly?
<fagan> yep
<fagan> mandel: http://bit.ly/fR7hIZ
<fagan> :)
<fagan> omgubuntu are very funny sometimes
<mandel> they have some interesting articles at times
<fagan> yeah
<mandel> fagan: there you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/588141/
<mandel> you have an exercise to do
<mandel> you should not find this one terribly hard
<fagan> lot of text ill make sure I dont misread it this time
<mandel> :)
<fagan> For the edit box is there a built in box for that or do I have to make my own dialog
<fagan> mandel: ^
<mandel> fagan: there is a hint in the exercise about that
<fagan> hmmmmm
<mandel> fagan: last line
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> so QInputDialog
<rye> Natty Narwhal near Canonical Office: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SGb5o-nfBIs/
<fagan> rye: I linked it almost an hour ago :)
<fagan> keep up :P
<rye> fagan, boo
<rye> fagan, well, yeah, true, now I see that :)
<rye> I withdraw my link
<fagan> Well I linked to google maps not the article :)
<fagan> rye: your link stands
<fagan> :D
<rye> fagan, ah, there's a "3D" narwhal image (since I don't have google earth installed)
<fagan> 3D narwhals :)
 * fagan wants a pet one <3
<Stecchino> is it possible to sync individual files into "online" folders?
<Stecchino> use case: don't want my entire music collection synced but all in the same local folder
<fagan> Stecchino: You could just put them in a subfolder
<Stecchino> fagan: and if that is not an option?
<JamesTait> Guten Morgen! :D
<fagan> Stecchino: Hmmm you could copy them into the ubuntu one folder
<fagan> Stecchino: there just isnt a way to sync singular files other than having them in a synced folder
<Stecchino> fagan: would symlinking work as well?
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> Hey fagan. :)
<fagan> Stecchino: I dont know if symlinks work yet rye?
<rye> fagan, symlinks are not synced and followed
<fagan> Stecchino: ^
<Stecchino> can of course always hardlink
<wierd0{}> i need to pay a month in advance for ubuntuone backup
<Stecchino> Are all mp3 files in synced folders available for streaming or do they need to be in some specific folder?
<fagan> Stecchino: all of them synced
<Stecchino> good
<Stecchino> couldn't find any technical info about how the streaming works
<fagan> Stecchino: thats a good point
 * fagan notes that down to tell someone more important :)
<Stecchino> is streaming integrated (or planned to) in banshee or rythembox?
<Stecchino> rhythembox
<fagan> Stecchino: not that I know of but I couldnt see why it wouldnt be added some time in the future if there was a demand
<fagan> Stecchino: I just looked at the wording for the streaming on the website and it is ok but it could be a little more clear so ill definitely mention it
<fagan> mandel: this is pretty easy, its just the testing and the being careful thats taking a while
<mandel> ok, just make sure that when you ask for a review you are very certain that everythng is done
<fagan> mandel: yeah I will this time :)
<Stecchino> fagan: is it possible for an application to get access to the database of the u1syncdaemon?
<Stecchino> in order to list all the music files synced for instance.
<fagan> Stecchino: well there would be a way but im new so I dont know :)
<fagan> rye: ^
<rye> Stecchino, i think you will want to talk to alecu, who is not yet here. Maybe contacting zeitgeist instead will be better. SD metadata is an internal structure... You can query the db using the filename/directory name but not list all the items within
<ralsina> good morning people!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<Stecchino> is the DBus API of u1sd online somewhere?
<fagan> ralsina: I cant seem to figure out how to get the index of an item in a QListWidget
<ralsina> fagan: you have the item itself?
<fagan> yep
<ralsina> fagan: or just the text?
<fagan> I have the row
<fagan> (object)
<ralsina> so, you have a QListWidgetItem?
<fagan> ralsina: oh ill look for that in the docs
<fagan> I was thinking there was some method in the QListWidget class I could use
<ralsina> fagan: believe it or not, I am reading the docs just like you ;)
<fagan> hah
<ralsina> where did you get the item object from?
<fagan> ralsina: currentItem
<fagan> ()
<fagan> in the QListWidget class
<ralsina> if what you need is the index, maybe currentItem is not the right thing
<fagan> ralsina: well I could use selectedItems but it doesnt select more than 1 at a time anyway
<fagan> and there isnt any method that I could find that just returns the index
<ralsina> look in the docs, method exactly below currentItem
<fagan> ah
<fagan> damn im bad at seeing
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: 2 things, do you have fagans execise? second, can you try and pull yesterdays branch to see if everything works ok?
<mandel> I'd like to land this in trunk today, so that I can move to fix ui issues and sd
<ralsina> mandel: yes, got the link for the exercise
<ralsina> I am going to take the kid to school in a little bit, so can't review it right away
<ralsina> maybe fagan can do a fieldtest
<mandel> ralsina: yes, no worries :)
<Stecchino> fagan: QListWidget should be (or have) a QAbstractItemView. You should be able to get the QModelIndex through that
<fagan> Stecchino: thanks I got the index a minute a go with currentRow I just missed it
<fagan> :)
<duanedesign> morning #ubuntuone
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<rodrigo_> any idea what this means -> http://pastebin.com/FArisqQZ ?
<rodrigo_> hey duanedesign
<rodrigo_> mandel, ^^
<mandel> rodrigo_: already looking :)
<rodrigo_> the tokens in the keyring are wrong, btw
<rodrigo_> so seems this prevents dc to update them, so all requests from evolution fail with 'Bad Request'
<rodrigo_> not sure though, as I'm getting 3/4 differtent errors
<mandel> rodrigo_: ok, in that one, what I can see is the following:
<mandel> you have an old stale file, we remove it and try to start the db again by calling the daemon to start
<mandel> that daemon does two things, starts the db but it also starts a running process that will perform the replications
<mandel> the replication try to find the unique id of you instance and does that by looking in the management db, at this pointyou get the 400 error
<rodrigo_> mandel, which old stale file?
<mandel> rodrigo_: we look at the pid file of couchdb to know in which port it is running
<mandel> but ofcourse if there was a crash or something, that pid might be there with old info, so it is check and removed if required
<rodrigo_> yeah, I had to kill the couchdb process
<mandel> rodrigo_: so that is the one it removed, but that is nothing to worry, is a normal stp in desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> right, so the 400 error, why is it?
<mandel> well, that is happening when trying to find if you have a management db
<mandel> can you access your desktopcouch instance through futon?
<rodrigo_> so, it can't connect to the couchdb instance it starts?
<rodrigo_> I have a management db
<mandel> yes, it looks like the replicaiton is crashing the process when it tries to check that
<mandel> this is the line: if self._database_name not in self._server:
<rodrigo_> so, removing the tokens in the keyring might fix it?
<mandel> rodrigo_: I would try that
<rodrigo_> from couchdb-glib tests, I also get the 400 Bad Request
<rodrigo_> ok, trying
<rodrigo_> no luck, same 400
<rodrigo_> and no tokens are added to the keyring
<mandel> uh, that is bad, no tokens are added to the keyring?
<mandel> thats not goot at all :(
 * fagan break 
<mandel> rodrigo_: stupid question, you did kill desktopcouch, right?
<mandel> daemon and db
<rodrigo_> mandel, no, no tokens
<mandel> specialy daemon regarding the keyring
<rodrigo_> mandel, yeah, using dc-stop
 * mandel looks at the code
<rodrigo_> btw, can't install the nighlies package of dc, it fails because of python 2.7, so maybe it's got some conflict with 2.7?
<mandel> rodrigo_: you are on maverick I suppose
<rodrigo_> mandel, no, on natty
<mandel> and you dont have 2.7, that is weird since python is python27 on natty
<rodrigo_> I do have 2.7
<rodrigo_> but:
<rodrigo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rodrigo_>  desktopcouch : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<rodrigo_>                 Depends: python-desktopcouch-application (= 1.0.6+r267~maverick1) but 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rodrigo_> E: Broken packages
<mandel> oh, that is annoying
<mandel> rodrigo_: branch it a go down the python setup.py install root then
<rodrigo_> mandel, mande?
 * rodrigo_ looks for a mandel->spanish translator
<mandel> rodrigo_: you can install desktopcouch using setuptools rather tan a deb
<mandel> so you can branch trunk lp:desktopcouch
<mandel> and do:
<rodrigo_> yes, I know, I'm using the natty package, which is ok
<rodrigo_> I'm just saying that that error with the nightlies package might mean something?
<mandel> ahhh
<mandel> we were having completely diff conversations hehe
<rodrigo_> the nightlies package require python < 2.7
<mandel> yeah, that is wrong
<mandel> it should be > 2.5
<mandel> I really wonder why you are getting the 400 more than anything else, that is the root of your current problem
<rodrigo__> mandel, sorry, got dropped, did you say anything?
<mandel> rodrigo_: something about your mum, nothing else ;)
<rodrigo__> :)
<mandel> rodrigo_: I was saying that is should not be < 2.7 for sure
<mandel> and that what worries me more atm is the 400 and the lack of keys
<rodrigo__> yeah
<rodrigo__> I guess because of the exception it never gets to store the tokens in the keyring
<mandel> I'm looking at the order things happen to be sure
<mandel> rodrigo__: can you grab the logs from desktopcouch and pastebin them?
<rodrigo__> mandel, yes
<rodrigo__> mandel, hmm, which log? there are a lot
<mandel> latest
<rodrigo__> which latest? I've got dbus, startup, replication, etc
<mandel> rodrigo__: dbus
<mandel> those are the ones from the service
<rodrigo_> mandel, http://pastebin.com/BNJxfEH3
<mandel> haha we really need to improve that part of the logging
<mandel> start/stop is not that useful :P
<mandel> rodrigo_: the crash that you initially pated, is when the service starts the replication, but not when it starts itself (child_pid = 0)
<mandel> rodrigo_: can you make sure all the dbus things are dead… is strange that you have issues with the replication...
<rodrigo_> mandel, yes
<mandel> rodrigo_: yes as in 110% sure that is not running, right?
<rodrigo_> mandel, yes, all killed, dead, re-dead and hyper-dead
<mandel> did you step on them?
<rodrigo_> you mean de dc dbus things, not the dbus daemon, right?
<rodrigo_> yes, crashed them with my feet :)
<mandel> the dc dbus :)
<rodrigo_> yes, all dead, and restarting dc gives the stuff I pastebin'ed
 * fagan back
<rodrigo_> I think I'm going to go for lunch now, my brain is starting to think like a debugger
<mandel> rodrigo_: yes, I'm taking the dog out, we meet here later to give it another try to dc
<fagan> rodrigo_: isnt that a good thing :P
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> fagan, no, it's not :)
<rodrigo_> I prefer gdb to do the debugging
<fagan> 001100101010 :)
 * rodrigo_ SIGSEGV's
<fagan> lol
<nessita> good morning eveyrone!
<blue_pearl> hi, is it normal for UbuntuOne client to stuck in "Synchronizing in process..." for a long time?
<fagan> Hmmmmm looks like im not getting a system76 computer after all :/
<fagan> blue_pearl: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<blue_pearl> fagan, 10.04.2LTS
<webm0nk3y> ack
<webm0nk3y> blue_pearl, is this the first time you've used Ubuntu One on that machine?
<blue_pearl> webm0nk3y, yes first time on this machine....but previously  used Ubuntu one to store some files 218mb of files.
<webm0nk3y> blue_pearl, so if you have lots of new files it can take a long time. Note it doesn not depend on the size of the files.
<blue_pearl> webm0nk3y, ok actually i do have lots of files and folders and sub-folders
<webm0nk3y> blue_pearl, when something is going on, you'll see it if you tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<blue_pearl> webm0nk3y, Ok. i see the names of some of my old files :) thanx for the tip ...so i guess everything is working as it should be..it just a matter of time.
<webm0nk3y> blue_pearl, yes, sadly it's a slow process in these conditions
<blue_pearl> webm0nk3y, Ok thank U verymuch
<fagan> ralsina: can I add getting a new computer to my todo list for the standup?
<fagan> :)
<fagan> (im not getting the system76 one since they are out of stock of the one I want)
 * fagan thinks its a worthy work item
<ralsina> fagan: I suppose :-)
<fagan> ralsina: ill have to go before 5 to get it but it will only take 5 mins
<fagan> so ill pop down after standup
<fagan> actually im nearly done with this thingy
<fagan> ralsina: 1 question
<fagan> oh nvm
<fagan> its ok :)
<ralsina> sure, ask
<fagan> ralsina: im wondering what the point of the sort button is
<fagan> I can have it auto sorting so that would make it a little redundent
<ralsina> well, the point right now is "it's in the spec". You can argue the spec, of course ;-)
<ralsina> But since this is an exercise, and thus completely arbitrary, you won't have much luck :-)
<fagan> ralsina: well im the kinda person that argues with the spec :P
<ralsina> well, the problem is that the specs are argued a bit earlier in the process, but hey, let's be flexible!
<fagan> ralsina: yeah thats cool
<ralsina> You could use the sort button to enable and disable autosorting, for instance :-)
<mandel> well, the sort action was added initially without the hint of the QListWidget hint, but I added the hint to be more obvious
<fagan> ralsina: well ill do the enable disable thing
<fagan> its pretty easy anyway
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> Keep in mind that if you are going to use the sort button as a toggle, it has to look as one.
<fagan> ralsina: ill go looking :)
<ralsina> Not be a "sort" button that sometimes sorts andsometimes not ;)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah
 * fagan thinks the UX team would flip if they seen anything like that in a real program 
<fagan> :D
<mandel> well, luckily  this are just begginner exercises :D
<mandel> rodrigo_: I'm back, late me know when you wanna start trying the evo bug
<fagan> ralsina: oh is there any toggle thingy I can use or can I just use css to make the button look different
<ralsina> fagan: check the QPushButton docs
<fagan> ooooh I found a cool way of doing it
<fagan> and it doesnt take css
<fagan> it turns the button a different colour though
<fagan> ralsina: setDefault(True/False)
<fagan> it turns the button different colours
<ralsina> fagan: I would try searching for toggle in the manual.
<fagan> ralsina: no fun :P
<ralsina> The manual is good. The manual is our friend.
<ralsina> fagan: having to say that the first five things you try at random are wrong would not be fun either, that's why I point you to the manual.
<mandel> ralsina: did you have the time to pull the branch from yesterday?
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<fagan> ralsina: I knew about setCheckable but still I wanted to make it look a little better
<mandel> ralsina: cool, if that works, can we (fagan, ralsina, mandel) try to review all the required branches to land it?
<ralsina> fagan: setCheckable makes it look like a checkable button.
<ralsina> fagan: if you try to make it "better" usually it will look NOT like a checkable button.
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok
<ralsina> In fact, I would prefer a checkbox, but a checkable button shall suffice.
<fagan> ralsina: ill switch to a checkbox
<fagan> its easier :)
<ralsina> fagan: no, do the setCheckable. It's clicking once in designer :-)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah just tried the checkable thing but the behaviour is weird
<fagan> and its not that obvious
<ralsina> weird how?
<ralsina> it should just stay pressed andthen stay unpressed
<fagan> well its not too obvious
<fagan> you click it the button turns orange and it doesnt really show that its checked really
<fagan> (on ubuntu)
<nessita> stand up in 5'!
<ralsina> fagan: let's stop there. If the behaviour is complete, push and let me see. We can worry about how the button looks later.
<fagan> ralsina: well I have to write the 1 line for it
<fagan> so 1 minute
<ralsina> fagan: then do it
<ralsina> fagan: ok, write it, TEST it, compare it with the problem description carefully, then push and give me the URL.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah im missing the bit to test on the bottom but the core functionality is there
<ralsina> if you miss something, add it
<fagan> ralsina: I dont really know how to add that bit
<fagan> ill focus on it after I do the last bit here
<ralsina> fagan: the testing bit? add it at the bottom of your script, no trick there.
<alecu> hello
 * alecu rushes to make his standup notes
<ralsina> salaam alecu!
<fagan> me
<nessita> me
 * fagan likes gettin in firish 
<fagan> first
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, dobey, thisfred?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> sry
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> dobey is not logged in
<nessita> shall we?
<ralsina> please
<nessita> fagan: go!
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * More PyQt polishing
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish the PyQt example for the day
<fagan> * buy a new computer
<fagan> * find some way of doing a good April fools on someone
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: more reviews! I'm a review machine (a few more and I will be closed to ralsina). Fixed bug #745790 (good catch seb128!). Got ussoc-1.2.0 landed and built.
<nessita> TODO: desktopcouh panic. PANIC!. bug #744980, bug #729301. Maybe peer review?
<nessita> BLOCKED: desktopcouch panic. PANIC!
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> LOVE: is FRIDAY!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745790 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "TypeError: Expected a string or unicode object when querying device list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745790
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744980 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Disable/enable file sync is buggy (affects: 1) (heat: 3459)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744980
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729301 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "When disabling file sync from Servies tab, update FIleSyncStatus (affects: 1) (heat: 147)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729301
<mandel> DONE: Fixed some small issues I had with the point2point test. Looked at how to do a deployment package with py2exe and pyinstaller and found an interested issues with lazr etc..
<mandel> TODO: Request for merge for all the windows sso branches. Fix the package issue and create one, file bug regarding windows ui
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, go go go
<thisfred> * DONE TypeError: Expected a string or unicode object when opening a second panel http://pad.lv/746489 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/lp-746489
<thisfred> * INPROGRESS notifications/alerts of quota events http://pad.lv/702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> me
<mandel> u, and work on the evo bug :P
<nessita> alecu: go!
 * alecu is finishing notes :P
<ralsina> DONE: more reviews, saw the doctor (I am broken), sprint minutia, started evaluations, administrivia, PANIC, accountant, and worked late on writing a webforum so I feel like am still a programmer inside.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, work with fagan, planning
<ralsina> BlOCKED: no
<alecu> DONE: a branch to remove quota notification from the g-s-d plugin. Started looking into contacts synchronization issue reported by jono
<alecu> TODO: continue with that
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> dobey: go!
<dobey> λ DONE: nearly finished with #733327
<dobey> λ TODO: peer evals, finish bug #733327, libu1 release
<dobey> λ BLCK: GError/g_signal_emit memory corruption.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733327 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[UI FFE] Notify user of missing MP3 support (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733327
<nessita> alecu: do you know that rodrigo_ and mandel are working on the evo thingy, right?
<alecu> ehhh. no.,
<alecu> nessita, I'm reading the standup notes, and I was wondering what's with the PANIC
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: DON'T!
<ralsina> alecu: just checking if anyone reads them
<mandel> alecu: ok, we have been looking at it and it looks like we are getting a 400 error when trying to reach the db, the 400 happens in two diff locations, 1 when the replication service tries to do some work and when evo tries to reach the db
<nessita> alecu: desktopcouch is broken for people running our hackers PPA
<nessita> mandel: that is internal to hackers, see on #u1-internal
<alecu> nessita, is it broken for beta1 as well?
<nessita> alecu: is broken on our hackers PPA, which is independent of beta1
<nessita> mandel, rodrigo_, alecu: desktopcouch is broken for all u1-hackers that have their repo up to date
<mandel> :(
<thisfred> I really think we should separate out server and desktop hackers ppas
<nessita> mandel, rodrigo_, alecu: the 400 error may be hidding the problem that jono and other end users are having
<dobey> thisfred: they are separate
<thisfred> the server is targeting lucid so it makes less and less sense to break our natty instances\
<fagan> ralsina: ok I finished everything but that last bit about testing it. Ill be back in a few minutes after I get my computer
<thisfred> dobey: really I can disable the server hackers ppa?
<nessita> mandel, rodrigo_, alecu: the trace https://pastebin.canonical.com/45576/ reflects the u1-hackers-only issue
<dobey> thisfred: if you want to
<thisfred> Sometimes. I think the problem would also be solved if the server stuff was only built for lucid
<thisfred> on which it will be running
<mandel> nessita: yes, rodrigo_ and I were looking at it
<ralsina> fagan: ok. To avoid murking the channel, let's do the review in private when you come back, ok?
<thisfred> so people could have separate vms
<fagan> ralsina: sure
<mandel> ralsina: I'd like to be there too :)
<dobey> thisfred: the problem with that is that you can't hack on the server from newer ubuntu then, which is a problem
<fagan> we can make a channel for it :)
<ralsina> ok, join #fagan_pyqt then
<nessita> mandel: rmcbride is about to send an email with details, that is not jono's problem :->?
<thisfred> dobey: that's why vms were invented, and hacking on a newer version brings its own risks. I remember a few particularly unpleasant apache surprises when deploying to hardy
<thisfred> we're working on stuff that is so disparate, that I think while it was a noble goal at first, having identical dev setups for backend and frontend becomes less and less feasible
<mandel> nessita: II'll take some time at looking at it, right now the 400 error is far more important
<mandel> since it will affect everyone
<nessita> mandel: is alrady being taken care of
<nessita> already*
<nessita> mandel: and is only affecting online services team
<mandel> oh, cool, then screw them :)
<dobey> thisfred: i don't think that's true
<thisfred> dobey: ^^ this is what I mean, we spent three people's valuable time debugging an issue that should not concern them at all
 * nessita -> brbs
<alecu> nessita, a 400 error usually means an error in the way the http request was built by the http client.
<nessita> alecu: is an OAUTH issue, caused by something that aquarius changed in our hackers PPA
<alecu> nessita, in this case being desktopcouch the client and couchdb the server.
<thisfred> alecu: the problem is that oauth is broken in couchdb in our hackers ppa
<mandel> oh, so we can bully aquarius for it :)
<alecu> ok, then I'll take a look as well.
<thisfred> yeah, he's not easily bullied though, unfortunately
 * alecu needs to plug in his laptop
<thisfred> we can whine at him, he does not like that :)
 * mandel gets ready...
<thisfred> dobey: the other problem is: we're not talking to the same couchdb everyone will have in natty, so we may be missing other bugs/problems that are masked by the server patches.
<thisfred> </rant>
<thisfred> <coffee />
<alecu> thisfred, how comes we are "not talking to the same couchdb everyone will have in natty" ?
<thisfred> alecu: the hackers ppa has the couchdb that is (to be) deployed on the server (on lucid)
<alecu> thisfred, so the change was in couchdb, not in dc?
<thisfred> yep
<alecu> thisfred, and that couchdb is only being deployed on our servers, not for public consumption?
<thisfred> yep
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: then I don't get what's with all the panic! ^^^^
<alecu> thisfred, why is everybody panicking then?
<thisfred> not that it has anything secret, but the patches are highly specific to our server setup
<alecu> right
<thisfred> alecu: because we did not know this :)
<alecu> ahhhh
<dobey> yes you did
<dobey> you just assumed it wasn't built on narwhal
 * ralsina saw "we broke the world"
<nessita> alecu: until we realized the problem, we've been debugging like crazy, becasue nothing in the services tab from the control panel works
<thisfred> dobey: yes I did what?
<nessita> ok, I need to go, brb
<thisfred> I did not know couchdb was broken, until 20 minutes ago
<dobey> know that we have a couchdb with patches for our server
<thisfred> yes of course, but not that there was a problem ther
<thisfred> e
<dobey> well then, clearly we're not all using the desktopcouch features of u1 enough
<dobey> or i'm sure it being broken would have been more obvious
<thisfred> dobey: I knew something was broken yesterday, just not what
<thisfred> dobey: so I'd argue that the time 3 people spent looking for what that was, was wasted
<thisfred> since it's not a real problem
<thisfred> for the desktop
<dobey> it's not a problem for most ubuntu users, or well it might not be now, but could be later on
<thisfred> no it couldn't since we're never going to deploy that patch on the desktop
<dobey> are you sure that 1.0.2 doesn't already include it, or 1.0.3 won't?
<thisfred> yes
<thisfred> it is written for us, and it's never going into couchdb
<thisfred> it is custom built authentication
<thisfred> highly specific to out server layout
<alecu> thisfred, do you have a bug for the removal of the quota notification? I'm proposing the branch and want to mention it on the commit message.
<thisfred> alecu: no, sorry, I did not file one for that (I sort of never thought about it until rodney told me about it)
<alecu> ok, I'll fill one.
<dobey> ugh
<alecu> dobey, what happened.
<dobey> the out of space thing
<alecu> dobey, yes, what with that?
<dobey> alecu: i really don't like the way we're going about it in narwhal
<alecu> dobey, oh, right.
<alecu> thisfred, for next cycle: I think we could also use launcher emblems for out of space. A warning emblem when you have little space left, and an error emblem when space has run out.
<thisfred> alecu: that's an excellent idea
<dobey> :(
<alecu> bug #747326
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747326 in ubuntuone-client "Use launcher emblems for out-of-quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747326
<alecu> thisfred, and also bug #747315
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747315 in ubuntuone-client "Remove quota notifications from gsd-plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747315
<thisfred> cool
<alecu> thisfred, regarding this last one... should we ask for some exception in order for it to land after beta1?
<dobey> no
<thisfred> alecu: Unsure, the new notification is not ready yet, so definitely not right now
<alecu> thisfred, oh, right.
<thisfred> But even when it is, I doubt we'd get the exception
 * fagan back 
<rye> alecu, is there anything else that gsd is doing except of showing the out-of-space thing?
<alecu> dobey, "no" means we won't get the exception as thisfred says, or that it can go just like that?
<dobey> alecu: if we don't have something to replace it, we can't remove it
<alecu> rye, yes, it's doing some setup on nautilus on the first run. I think it's adding the "~/Ubuntu One" folder to the bookmarks.
<alecu> dobey, that's for sure.
<alecu> rye, that's why my branch is only removing those bits from gsd-plugin, not all of it.
<dobey> yes it also sets up the bookmark, but that is mostly unrelated to nautilus (nautilus uses it, but is not the only thing)
<dobey> ok, brb
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: somehow the controlpanel.gui service can no longer be found.
<nessita> thisfred: your installation is busted?
<rodrigo_> nessita, oh, why is dc broken for u1-hackerS?
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, looks like it, but I wonder if it's broken in nightlies.
<thisfred> rodrigo_: couchdb is the hackers ppa is broken
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<rodrigo_> let me install the natty one then
<thisfred> nessita can you do: ls /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.*
<nessita> thisfred: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588261/
<nessita> updated just this morning
<thisfred> nessita: doh!
<thisfred> I removed control panel to test :)
<nessita> thisfred: NO WAY
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, remember, to test whether the quota thing would break
<nessita> rodrigo_: see email with subject [Ubunet-discuss] Current CouchDB in U1 Hackers' PPA
<rodrigo_> nessita, ok
 * rodrigo_ installs natty version
<nessita> rodrigo_: let me know how it goes
<facundobatista> thisfred, did you solve your yesterday's problem
<facundobatista> ?
<thisfred> facundobatista: not sure yet, rerunning tests on a freshly booted machine as we speak
<facundobatista> thisfred, ok
<mandel> fagan, ralsina: can you review the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3/+merge/55561
<rodrigo_> mandel, thisfred, nessita: well, with natty's couchdb, still no tokens re-added to the keyring
<mandel> is just windows ui and does not affect linux, I'd like to land this asap to trunk so that I can move on
<nessita> rodrigo_: no idea what you're saying :-)
<ralsina> mandel: onit!
<rodrigo_> nessita, that dc in natty is still broken for me :)
<thisfred> rodrigo_: couchdb does not interact with the keyring directly so that does not surprise me. The thing that is broken in couchdb from the PPA is that you cannot log in using OAuth at all
<mandel> ralsina: is the big ass branch from last time, after that there are some smaller ones that gets it to what you saw working
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> from there on, we can start adding smaller bug reports to sso on windows
<mandel> we could say we have sso 'ported'
<rodrigo_> thisfred, I thought the 400 error was preventing dc to go over the whole init, and thus making it not re-add the tokens to the keyring
<rodrigo_> thisfred, I downgraded to atty's version, dc seems to start ok, but no tokens on the keyring
<rodrigo_> so evo-couchdb can't retrieve them to sign the HTTP requests
<rodrigo_> rye, were you using the hackers ppa's couchdb?
<rye> rodrigo_, on lucid machine which hosts the development environment, yes
<rodrigo_> lucid?
<rye> rodrigo_, yes
<rye> rodrigo_, aaaaah, your dc does not work due to OAuth delegation-introduced bug?
<rodrigo_> rye, don't know about that bug, which #?
<rye> thisfred, ^ ?
<rye> rodrigo_, it has not really entered anywhere except of hackers ppa
<rye> rodrigo_, what's your couchdb-bin version?
<rodrigo_> rye, well, still doesn't work for me with the natty package
<fagan> ralsina: should I handle the review or go do what I was doing?
<rodrigo_> ii  couchdb                                   1.0.1-0ubuntu14                            RESTful document oriented database, system DB
<rodrigo_> ii  couchdb-bin                               1.0.1-0ubuntu14                            RESTful document oriented database, programs
<ralsina> fagan: go on
<ralsina> fagan, you can do the review a bit later and then I'll review yours
<fagan> ok then
<rodrigo_> rye, just downgraded from the hackers ppa version
<thisfred> rodrigo_: hmmm, I'm not sure how to retrigger the adding of the tokens
<rodrigo_> rye, so, what's that oauth delegation bug?
<rodrigo_> thisfred, dc used to do it on startup, didn't it?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: that's the one in couchdb so you should be rid of that
<rodrigo_> hmm, iirc, removing the .ini file
 * rodrigo_ tries
<thisfred> rodrigo_: under some circumstances yes, but I forget which.
<rye> rodrigo_, nessita had one, too
<rye> nessita, poke, your desktopcouch oauth failure story please
<rye> rodrigo_, rmcbride has rebuilt the package
<nessita> rye, rodrigo_: I was getting this trace https://pastebin.canonical.com/45576/
<thisfred> rye, it doesn't matter, rodrigo's downgraded already
<rodrigo_> nessita, right, that's the same I had
<thisfred> rye, nessita: yeah that was the couchdb bug
<rodrigo_> not anymore with natty package
<nessita> rodrigo_: ok, so now you're having what error?
<rodrigo_> nessita, none now, after removing the .ini file, dc indeed updated the keyring
<rodrigo_> so, let's see if I can really start debugging evo-couchdb now
<ralsina> mandel: code looks good to me, but I would like a second opinion because there's a lot of it
<ralsina> mandel: this is the one nessita reviewed yesterday, right? If yes, that counts like a second opinion
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I know…
<mandel> ralsina: no, this is a diff one
<rodrigo_> rye, yesterday you didn't show me the record_type you have for your contacts
<ralsina> mandel: then I will read harder ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: :)
 * mandel hates when lp is down...
<thisfred> facundobatista: still the same issue, but the fileshelf tests pass in isolation. I suspect a twisted horror from beyond time and space.
<mandel> while I have to wait: http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html
<rodrigo_> so now, the problem I have is that if dc is not running, evo-couchdb connects correctly, but if it's running, it times out and:
<rodrigo_> rodrigo  11084  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    16:20   0:00 [desktopcouch-se] <defunct>
<rodrigo_> also, dc is not using threads, right?
<rodrigo_> or subprocesses?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: I think it may use threads now. CardinalFang: ^^
<CardinalFang> thisfred, rodrigo_, subprocesses only.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, Z state?  So, this died, and the parent process doesn't respond to SIGCHLD and read its status.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, ok, I was wondering why I had 3 dc-service processes
<rodrigo_> but I think I've found the problem in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> it's indeed with threads and dbus not liking each other
<CardinalFang> A perennial problem.
<dobey> the threading in evo is scary
<rodrigo_> well, seems the solution is easy -> call dbus_threads_init
<rodrigo_> on the main thread of course, so I have to patch e-d-s
<rodrigo_> dobey, e-d-s has been using threads in backends for years, with no problems, except now, since 2.32 switched to dbus
 * ralsina would give rodrigo_ a hug but is afraid of scaring him so .... no hug ;-)
<dobey> testing timeout errors can be annoyingly slow
<rodrigo_> ralsina, wait, I fixed the 1st issue, now other crashes, so keep the hug for later
<ralsina> rodrigo_: I am happy you are helping anyway ;-)
<mandel> ok, I officially wanna kill the people from lazr.restfulclient!
<ralsina> mandel: no, not with the spoon! ;)
<dobey> spooooooooooooooooon!
<mandel> yes, they use a text file to store the version of the lib
<mandel> which bloody brakes when using pyinstaller
<mandel> why cant they use a bloody var
<mandel> funk funk funk fraking funk
<mandel> frak
<CardinalFang> mandel, I hope your hand gets better.  Your cursing was so much colorful before.
<mandel> CardinalFang: I was going to say something of the kind of 'las santa madre que les pario se quedo agusto!!!'
<dobey> mandel: haha, is it because of text file format issues?
<rodrigo_> btw, just fixed the initial connection problem with evo-couchdb, and found out I haven't had a single contact replicated to my machine in the last few months, even though the replication log shows no errors
<rodrigo_> i have 2 locally (which I created some time ago) and 23 on the server
<mandel> dobey: close, they load the file at runtime, and pyinstaller understands data files, but not package_data which means that the bloody things breaks because it has not version file
<mandel> justused for the http headers..
<thisfred> xk3d is excellent
<ralsina> I need a volunteer to review a looooong but not terribly hard branch
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_3/+merge/55561
<mandel> that knows pyqt if possible
<mandel> is most xml and easy pyqt
<mandel> I'll get a drink for anyone who does it :)
<mandel> or two for that matter
<ralsina> And I will take away a drink from anyone who doesn't review it!
<ralsina> mandel: good cop, ralsina: bad cop! ;-)
<nessita> alecu-lunch: one of many: bug #747299
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 747299 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "nautilus gives no feedback when a UDF cannot be created from a symlink (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747299
<nessita> alecu-lunch: in particular, I'm using the u1-nautilus tag to track nautilus issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-nautilus
<thisfred> facundobatista: no matter what I try, I keep getting this error in my branch. I've renamed the branch to a single character, now trying disabling my tests one by one to see if one is throwing dirt in the reactor, but since the test suite takes a looong time to run this will take a while  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/588290/
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> thisfred: try rm -rf _trial_temp ?
<dobey> mandel: hi
<mandel> dobey: hello :)
<thisfred> dobey: I've done that, and make clean
<mandel> dobey: I've got a small question, is it much of a pain to install PyQt4 in the machine running tarmac? is just s that pylint can check the correct imports
<ralsina> ok, lunch break. ping me if needed, I am at the computer, just doing other stuff.
<mandel> rather than disabling each pyqt import
<dobey> mandel: what packages specifically are needed?
 * mandel looks
<mandel> dobey: on the phone I'll be back with you asap
<nessita> alecu-lunch, thisfred: last comment from bug #513328. Is funny, but is also True
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 513328 in ubuntuone-client "notification "synchronizing files" when not connected (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513328
<rodrigo_> rye, just uploaded new couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb packages that seem to work for me, so if you could give them a try and let me know?
<rye> sure, will update now
<rodrigo_> rye, the branches, if you want to build locally: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/couchdb-glib/0_7_2_release/+merge/55956 and https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/natty/evolution-couchdb/0_5_3_release/+merge/55957
<mandel> dobey: AFAIK if you install python-qt4 should drag all the required dependencies
<thisfred> mandel: or kubuntu :P
<mandel> no, don do that, is a terrible idea
<mandel> it changes your splash screen… the bastards!
<mandel> also it makes lots of apps that are not correctly writte be confused
<mandel> pykeyring is one of them
<dobey> it's installing now
<dobey> and i am off to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> I wonder if a test class called InMemoryFileShelf should be calling os.rename at all
<thisfred> facundobatista: so the test fails, because there is a directory 'foo.old' in _trial/tmp before the test starts. I have no idea what leaves it there, but I would think it's not one of my tests as I don't create any files or directories at all. Some other does test not clean up after itself under certain circumstances. Also I would probably change InMemoryFileShelf to not modify the filesystem at all.
<thisfred> For now, I would like your permission to file a bug and disable the test
<CardinalFang> karni,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/photo-upload-current/+merge/55969
<alecu> nessita, thanks for the bug pointers. Looking.
<CardinalFang> karni, That's my photo uploader bit.  There are a half dozen TODOs and FIXMEs in there.  :(
<CardinalFang> karni, commit comment details them.
<karni> CardinalFang: sweet!
<karni> CardinalFang: I was about to have lunch, but I'll review this definitely ASAP!
 * karni forgot about lunch. again -_-
<CardinalFang> Er, most of them.  I just thought of another:  When we don't have the Ubuntu One/Pictures yet, it should create and then get value for upload, rather than wait for the next event to start the function again and pick up what it created last time.
<CardinalFang> karni, I need lunch too.
<karni> CardinalFang: wait, we have to discuss something
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.
<karni> ivanka: ↑ ~/Ubuntu One/Pictures
<karni> ivanka: beuno: CardinalFang: ivanka had doubts if our choice for the path for Pictures was OK
<karni> I know it's just matter of path, so it's easily fixable
<karni> ok.. ivanka just timeout'ed
<karni> CardinalFang: we'll get back to that, I guess that's cosmetics. she advised adding phone model to the folder name, for instance
<CardinalFang> Ah.  ~/Ubuntu One/Pictures Aldi Telephonefanataker/ or something.
<CardinalFang> ?
<karni> heheheh right
<CardinalFang> That's easy enough.
<karni> ~/Ubuntu One/HTC-Pictures etc
<CardinalFang> ...assuming we can get goo human names from the devices.
<CardinalFang> good
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, we have that permission already, I'm using it to register the device name in WebUI
<karni> alternatively, we can ask the user, but I'd treat that as a last resort.
<thisfred> facundobatista:  alecu: Ah, I think I may have found the problematic test though: I think test_udf_quota_exceeded in test_status_listener actually creates a udf in tmp and never cleans it up
<thisfred> and my branch must have reversed the order that the fileshelf test and this one are run in
<thisfred> yay
<CardinalFang> karni, Right.  I'll change that after lunch, assuming beuno doesn't object.  Easy enough, and I like it.
<thisfred> If that's the problem, I shall be very happy
<karni> CardinalFang: ack.
 * karni heads to the kitchen
 * CardinalFang food.
<thisfred> I would argue that it's better not to use 'foo' 'bar' 'baz' etc. as values in tests
<thisfred> It made it extremely hard to track down where this happened
<thisfred> I changed 'foo/bar/baz' to 'test_udf_quota_exceeded/bar/baz'
<beuno> CardinalFang, karni, that sounds like a good idea
<beuno> CardinalFang, I'd love an apk to play with, though  :)
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/services-more-robust/+merge/55963 ?
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: me too
<ralsina> nessita: but you have to open this URL on firefox and explain why there is a JS error: http://tinyurl.com/3qy8njc (just kidding ;-)
 * ralsina loves sandwiches, because they mean he can hack off-work stuff for one hour a day and not feel guilty
<nessita> ralsina: you think that my position at Canonical as "web developer" has a anything related to my skills? (the answer is no ;-))
<ralsina> nessita: hahhaa
<ralsina> nessita: but open the URL and look at the URL bar, should be fun ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm sorry, I don't see the fun. Would you explain that to me?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, it's a site in a URL. Sadly it doesn't really work yet
<nessita> ralsina: I see now. Impressive!
<ralsina> the working one is at http://foro.netmanagers.com.ar:81
<ralsina> but something breaks when I pack that into a URL. I shall debug it some other day :-)
<dobey> nessita is a web developer?
<nessita> dobey: as per my job title, yes
<dobey> i know who we can have work on the music store web pages now!
<nessita> I did a lot of django 2 years ago, now I'm all dekstop
<thisfred> I did a lot of zope 3 years ago, but if you tell anyone they'll never find the bodies
<thisfred> yep, error fixed. now back to debugging my own shit
<dobey> FINALLY
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/codec-installer/+merge/55978
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> ralsina: care to review my branch? :)
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> But just because you asked with a smile ;-)
<dobey> it's only 1078 lines of diff :)
<ralsina> dobey: not even my biggest diff of the day ;)
<dobey> exactly
<wierd0{}> can i pay a month in advance for my ubuntuone dues ?
<dobey> wierd0{}: it is auto-debited each month; you can pay for 1 year instead, and it will save you a few dollars, but monthly payments are already in advance anyway.
<wierd0{}> thank you
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/stop-lying-to-ivanka/+merge/55985
<thisfred> reviews plz
<dreamcode> How do I download all my files from Ubuntu One storage?
<karni> thisfred: hahah i love the branch title
<dreamcode> using the web
<dreamcode> without having to install the desktop client
<dreamcode> I don't want to download one by one but download an entire directory, is this possible ?
<beuno> dreamcode, not from the website, no
<dreamcode> bad design if not
<karni> dreamcode: you can't download a direcotry using the web, not yet at least.
<karni> dreamcode: heh, easy to say :)
<dreamcode> would make for a great feature request
<dreamcode> :P
<beuno> well, it's less about bad design and more about lack of time to implement every single feature in the universe  :)
<dreamcode> yeah know how it is. If Canonical wants to make some money with this service I think they should do something about UX
<beuno> we are
<beuno> the next 6 months are going to be interesting  ;)
<dreamcode> hope so, definitely the Ubuntu ecosystem is something where everybody can contribute (not sure about Ubuntu one ~ web part) but still the innovation and leadership must come from people closer to the "core"
<nessita> thisfred: docstring in diff line 136 is a wrong copy and paste :-)
<nessita> thisfred: from stop luing to aiva
<nessita> ivank-a
<thisfred> fixing
<thisfred> fix pushed in r933
<pamela> thisfred: ack
<alecu> thisfred, why do you have empty "def connected()" and "def disconnected()" in FileDiscoveryBaseState if no child class overrides them?
<alecu> or do the test do...
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, the tests caused them to be called
<thisfred> oh wait on the base class?
<thisfred> they should be removed
<alecu> thisfred, right, they are on the base class for the states
<alecu> thisfred, the ones on FileDiscoveryBubble are fine.
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, my first experiment was to mess with the states, but then my brain exploded
<thisfred> removed in r934
<thisfred> thx
<alecu> thisfred, hehehe. Well, the states are what prevent the messages from repeating forever. But this change will make re-connections pop up the baloon, with no delay whatsoever.
<thisfred> alecu: yep,  but only if there is anything to display. so theoretically
<thisfred> if we have a million server disconnects like we've had a few times, *and* a user just dumped a million small files into their U1 folder
<thisfred> then they could get multiple notifications
<thisfred> the only way to solve that would be keeping track of the connection in the states *and* the bubble, I think
<thisfred> I didn't see a clean way to do it without overhauling lots of code
<thisfred> at least we won't be lying, we'll just be annoying again :)
<alecu> thisfred, hmmm.... anyway, we should have some sort of aggregation and delay there, otherwise it looks to me like we are bringing the annoying "connection restored" notifications again.
<alecu> thisfred, what about changing the legend when there's no connection?
<thisfred> alecu: legend?
<alecu> thisfred, something like "u1 found 3 more files, but you are disconnected right now"
<alecu> that way we won't be lying... :P
<thisfred> well, yeah, but that information is 100% useless as well
<alecu> I don't know, feels like something we should discuss a bit more during next week.
<thisfred> alecu: I think it would be rare that multiple pop ups occur: note that a user would have to do something like an svn check out at the same time as our servers are repeatedly flaking out
<thisfred> alecu: +1 on looking at it at the sprint
<alecu> thisfred, no: just starting syncdaemon when you have many files pending upload will trigger this as well. (assuming the servers are flaky)
<alecu> thisfred, or starting the computer or whatever
<thisfred> well, yes, so many files changed + server flakuness
<alecu> thisfred, I tried uploading the linux kernel a few weeks ago, and since it took so long, for many days it would show the "new files found" every time I restarted.
<thisfred> alecu: so maybe it's better to just change the message always: "X new files found for synchronization to your cloud folder"
<thisfred> or sth
<alecu> thisfred, that sounds reasonable
<thisfred> we'd need an string freeze exception
<thisfred> if such a thing exists
<nessita> thisfred: it does, is part of a UI FE
<nessita> thisfred: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserInterfaceFreeze
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> alecu: I can also silently swallow everything that happens while disconnected. That's actually much easier, just introduce one new disconnected state.
<thisfred> hmm, no if it starts ping ponging between that and discovery we still get the same problem
<nessita> alecu: stop lying to ivanka approved
<thisfred> alecu: I could remove the _popup call that happens on reconnection. That would mean missing some notifications that happened while disconnected, but only filediscoveries
<alecu> nessita, we were having some discussion in order not to approve it
<nessita> alecu: I tried it IRL and I disconnected and connected a lot very often
<nessita> alecu: it worked pretty good
<alecu> nessita, it showed the message every time?
<nessita> I never got a message 'the connection was lost...'
<thisfred> nessita: but not while adding/changing a lot of files,  I assume
<nessita> nopes, never
<nessita> thisfred: I added a loop of creating dummy files
<thisfred> oh ok
<thisfred> My code may be smarter than I am
<alecu> hahaha
<nessita> I did this inside U1:
<nessita> for i in `seq 1 100`; do touch $i;  done
<nessita> and I was disconnected, and I reconnected in between, then I disconnected again
<ralsina> guys, there will be some changes in the unity emblem stuff, nothing major, but it will lose the icon.
<alecu> ralsina, what?
<alecu> ralsina, what will replace the icon?
<alecu> ralsina, and when?
<ralsina> alecu: color change, I think
<ralsina> alecu: and soon
<ralsina> probably a very minor change on our side
<alecu> ralsina, oh, that's a very nice touch for colorblind people.
<nessita> alecu: step in and shout!
<ralsina> alecu: I now officially know exactly as much as you do about the change ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, where is this discussion taking place?
<alecu> thisfred, since nessita tested IRL so throughly, and the code looks fine and tests pass, I'm approving.
<nessita> alecu: I never got any undesired notification related to connection/disconnection
<ralsina> alecu: I got it from cparrino who got it from mark s.
<mandel> are we loosing the icon?
<ralsina> mandel: looks like it
<dobey> mandel: just the emblem, not the launcher itself
<ralsina> or rather: not the icon on the launcher, just the emblem on the icon on the launcher :-)
<mandel> ah…
<mandel> wait, know I'm really confused :P
<thisfred> mandel the red (!) when you're disconnected
<nessita> mandel: is the icon over the icon that is in the launcher but is not the icon itself
<ralsina> mandel: the small icon here: http://ubuntuone.com/p/kUo/
<ralsina> nessita: whoa. Iconic!
<mandel> oh, the icon overlay
 * mandel takes of sunglasses ala CSI style
<ralsina> CSI Miami, I assume ;-)
<ralsina> and now... walk away!
 * mandel walks away CSI style
<mandel> nah, not really :P
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/45605/
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: so, per the discussion in #dx, we'll lose the emblems but we'll get an api to flag errors, right?
<alecu> and we'll have to code against that non-existent api during next week :P
<thisfred> at least we won't be bored :)
<alecu> that also means we won't be reporting the connection/disconnection state to our servers in *any* way.
<ralsina> alecu: well... it is in the panel
<ralsina> alecu: and do we want to advertise "the server is down"?
<thisfred> alecu: the icon will change color when disconnected or not?
<alecu> thisfred, I gather the icon will not change color
<thisfred> oh
<alecu> thisfred, the small arrow on the left perhaps will change color.
<thisfred> oh ok
<alecu> thisfred, like when it turns blueish when requiring attention.
<thisfred> alecu: well the thing is: connection and disconnection are not events the user can do anything about really. It's not as if you have to do something to make it work when the connection is made again
<alecu> ralsina, re:"adv. the server is down" <- goood pooooint.
<ralsina> betweent hat and the scrollbars, the DX sur seems to be aiming for "subtle"
<ralsina> "Seven buttons appear before the three lemurs, each button an almost-imperceptible shade of red (ruby, brick, crimson, scarlet, etc.). Kowalski instructs the lemurs that they are supposed to press only the scarlet button, which leads to King Julien and Maurice arguing over which one is scarlet."
<nessita> can I have a couple of trivials for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/translate-volumes/+merge/55989 ?
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: the use case for it goes like this: "andrew wants to close the lid of his laptop, but in order to do so he want's to know when his files finished transferred. But if the servers are down, he wants to somehow know, close his laptop anyway and go outside bask in the sun"
<alecu> *wants
<alecu> and *transferring
<thisfred> alecu: fair point
<thisfred> can't we just send the ninja's to kill andrew?
<alecu> hahahahaha
<ralsina> alecu: can we just not inhibit if servers are disconnected?
<alecu> rolfcopter
<thisfred> or does that need a code of conduct exception?
<alecu> ralsina, so, the progressbar will still show, but we disable inhibition.
<alecu> ralsina, subtle, and I like it.
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> OTOH, for the "close the lid" scenario, inhibition has its flaws
<ralsina> as in "you will put the notebook in the bag and melt it"
<thisfred> hehe
<alecu> ralsina, anyway: I asked the dx team for a "disabled" state for the progressbar, and they said "use the emblem!"
<ralsina> alecu: sounds like a good time to ask again ;-)
<thisfred> is there api to increase the friction on the lid-hinges?
<alecu> thisfred, probably the joystick force-feedback should work.
<dobey> thisfred: the plural of ninja is ninja
<alecu> I mean, the joystick apis.
<alecu> I always thought it was ninji
<mandel> nessita: is that form trunk??
<nessita> mandel: yes
<thisfred> dobey: I don't care anymore. After quotas the english language has lost all my respect
<mandel> nessita: wow! that should not occur, test have been passing for a long time now...
<nessita> mandel: notice that I'm running a specific suite
<nessita> mandel: so that is not tested when landing stuff
<mandel> nessita: oh! true… that looks like is loading all of the
<mandel> nessita: try with the -i option and pass the failing test
<mandel> nessita: I dont know if -p would work in this case….
<nessita> mandel: can you please be more specific? :-)
<nessita> mandel: there is no failing test, I want to run a given suite
<dobey> thisfred: ninja isn't english :)
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/disable-properly/+merge/55994 ?
<thisfred> dobey: wanna bet?
<mandel> nessita: let me get you the exact command
<mandel> one sec
<ralsina> ninja is english. ninja is japanese. Same words can exist and mean the same in different languages.
<mandel> just like puta
<ralsina> mandel: go to sleep ;-)
<thisfred> is it friday already?
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, yes
<mandel> oh, common! you can a a puta spanish, puta japanese...
<mandel> hehehehe
<ralsina> I was thinking more like chocolate :-)
<dobey> thisfred: 忍者 (ninja is merely romanization)
<dobey> not english :)
<jeffreyf> Quick Question: are files encrypted on the other side of the cloud??
<ralsina> dobey: so, you agree "ninja" is english? ;-)
<thisfred> dobey: it's a word of japanese origin, but it is certainly english now, especially while I was using it in an english sentence.
<dobey> ralsina: no
<ralsina> dobey: you said in japanese it's 忍者 ;)
<thisfred> dobey, it's in the dictionary
<ralsina> if it's on merriam-webster, it's english
<mandel> nessita: try u1trial -t tests.platform.linux.test_tools -p 'tests/platform/windows' tests/
<dobey> LOL
<thisfred> being in the dictionary is a sufficient though not necessary condition for being part of a language, I would say
<mandel> nessita: if that does not work, do file a bug on ubuntuone-dev-tools that I'll fix, -p should work with -t
<nessita> mandel: it works
<mandel> :P
<nessita> mandel: that worked
<mandel> nessita: the useful options in that case are -p PATH which ignore a patch within the tests and -i which ignores a set of modues liek -i 'module.py, module.py'
<nessita> thisfred: what shall we do with the quota branch then?
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks
<thisfred> nessita: I'm parking it until we have bouncybouncy
<nessita> thisfred: ack, can you please add that in the bug report?
<thisfred> will do
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> If anyone needs something from me, speak now, or until monday hold his peace...
<mandel> ralsina: windows reviews!
<mandel> :P
<mandel> but I can wait for the weekend :)
<ralsina> mandel: hit me
<ralsina> oh,freedom! horrible, horrible freedom! ;-)
<jeffreyf> are files sync'd to the cloud encrypted??
<mandel> jeffreyf: no, they are not
<mandel> jeffreyf: it would be problematic to sync them over diff machines
<jeffreyf> ok....I have a TrueCrypt volume file anyway.....will start keeping stuff in the safe and keep that file sync'd.  Thanks
<dobey> jeffreyf: they are transferred over ssl, but are not stored encrypted, no.
<alecu> thisfred, so, how should we integrate this change jason is doing?
<alecu> thisfred, at what point will we use the new apis?
<thisfred> alecu: I'm gonna make my quota-notification branch use it, since that branch is not landable without it really.
<thisfred> Well it is, but it would pop up and steal focus, so I'd rather not
<jeffreyf> mandel , dobey;  Thanks!
<dobey> later all
<nessita> I'm off as well
<nessita> see ya next week people!
<jono> hey rodrigo_
<jono> I think you broke Evolution :-)
<jono> I installed the updated evolution-couch and now Evo won't star
<jono> start
<jono> actually, no I think it might be fine
<jono> but the fix doesnt work
<thisfred> Ok guys, EOW. I have to launder and pack. See the desktoppers in B.A. on monday!
<thisfred> alecu: quota-notifications *should* now work with the urgency hint, but building unity/libunity did not work out so well for me. Hope my laptop still works at the sprint...
<thisfred> anyway, it's pushed, but we'll test it sunday or monday
<alecu> thisfred, hopefully it'll work :-)
<alecu> thisfred, have a safe trip!
<thisfred> thx, see you monday!
#ubuntuone 2011-04-02
<fishscene> Hello. I just ran ubuntu one contact sync on my nexus s and it replaced all 247 of my contacts with blank contacts. Is there any way to fix this?
<fishscene> woops. Looks like I should check back. There's a known problem with contacts at the moment. nvm.  :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<duanedesign> 'lo all
#ubuntuone 2011-04-03
<fagan> \o/ now I have irc on both my computers at once no more typing links by hand :)
<fagan> now only to figure out how to do it remotely
<mesh> hi, my ubuntuone seems stuck in 'doing server rescan', it does not sync any files
<karni> hi mesh, please do drop by tomorrow, the team isn't usually around during Sunday's
<karni> *Sundays  ;d
<mesh> ok
<karni> thanks
<mesh> by reconnecting I got it working, and it started uploading files, but now it sais everything is updated when it isn't, but I'll ask again later this week
<karni> ah. okey mesh, please do come by and ask again.
#ubuntuone 2012-03-26
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, people! :D
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, how was your python+android talk?
<mandel> gatox, it went well.. sorry I did not ping you, it turned out I though it was on the wrong day hehe
<mandel> I'm not good with dates :P
<gatox> mandel, jejjee no problem!
<gatox> mandel, why you didn't make a post about python+android??
<gatox> you always make post about the new things you learn
 * gatox wants to read it from mandel's blog..... is too lazy to google jeje
<mandel> gatox, will do, I have to do a decent post hehe
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, to much work to do.. atm doing a nice twisted test case that can be used to lauch a twisted service and client and close them correctly :)
<mandel> gatox, I also have to write one about greenlets and force you use them instead of threads :)
<gatox> mandel, great
<gatox> mandel, me?
<mandel> gatox, well, you because you are here hehe
<gatox> jejeeje ahhhhh okok
 * gatox reads about greenlet
<mandel> gatox, coroutines for the win!
<gatox> mandel, jeje yep, i've been reading..... sounds good
<alecu> hello, all!
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: ping
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<alecu> hola gatox! how was your weekend?
<gatox> alecu, awesome!! I rested a lot!! i feel like a new person!! :P
<gatox> alecu, yours?
<alecu> gatox, I felt like crap thru most of the weekend, so not so good :P
<alecu> gatox, I'm still feeling kind of dizzy... not sure if I'll take the day today.
<alecu> *the day off
<gatox> alecu, ohhhh....
<gatox> alecu, get some rest
<alecu> gatox, yup, I should. But I need to discuss some matters with ralsina first...!
<mandel> alecu, gatox, I had dst in spain, when do we have standup from now?
<gatox> mandel, dst?
<alecu> mandel, three hours from now.
<alecu> mandel, 2.45hs
<mandel> gatox, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time :)
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhh
<gatox> i didn't know what dst stands for
<mandel> gatox, acronyms are like that, or they give you the full info or you are wtf?!
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i'm not particularly good with acronyms
<mandel> gatox, is one of those that you learn after woking with dates hehe
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> alecu, i need your dbus powers for a quick questionn
<alecu> gatox, here, have them. All yours!
<gatox> alecu, ..... not funny :P
<gatox> alecu, if i modified the returned values from dbus_interface and put that instance of u1-client to run...... when i check the methods with d-feet it should return the new value i set??... or i have to modified this somewhere else in the code?
<alecu> gatox, can you point me at the code?
<gatox> alecu, /ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/linux/dbus_interface.py
<gatox> any of the methods that are returning a value...... just need to know, if i modified something that return a string, to return now: "return 'my_string'"...... with d-feet when calling that method i'm going to get "my_string"
<gatox> (because i'm trying to do that...... but it seems that is not working..... so i want to know if i'm doing something wrong)
<alecu> gatox, the method you changed, is it decorated with @dbus.service.method?
<alecu> gatox, (btw: which method have you changed????)
<gatox> alecu, yes, it has that decorator: bandwidth_throttling_enabled
<alecu> gatox, and... in case it is decorated... what's the "out_signature"?
<gatox> alecu, don't panic.... i'm just testing something!
<alecu> gatox, (I'm asking because it's not good to change our current APIs)
<gatox> alecu, the out_signature was "b".... and i was returning False.... then i changed to "s"..... and i was returning a string.... but nothing works
<alecu> gatox, what does "nothing works" mean in this context?
<gatox> alecu, nono..... i'm not changing anything, don't worry,... i'm just trying to debug something to know where the bug come from
<alecu> gatox, do you get a stacktrace from SD?
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> alecu, that no matter what i change d-feet always return 1 for that method
<alecu> hola ralsina!
<gatox> ralsina, hi there! o/
<alecu> gatox, then it's very likely that the SD you are running is not the one from that tree
<ralsina> anyone needs my morning reviews slots?
<alecu> gatox, how are you starting SD?
<alecu> ralsina, absolutely yes
<ralsina> alecu: I saw some strange comments from you on friday after EOW, what happened?
<gatox> ralsina, if you insist :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/reset-error/+merge/99039
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh ok..... so the answer is: "if i change the returned values in those methods..... i should be able to see the new value with d-feet"
<alecu> ralsina, I'm asking gatox to review that delicate branch too.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> alecu: aproved *that* branch
<alecu> ralsina, thanks.
<alecu> gatox, *how* are you starting sd from that folder?
<alecu> ralsina, and after that branch, I have this other one: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/stop-proxy-tunnel/+merge/99134
<gatox> alecu, first: u1sdtool -q (to shutdown the actual), then: PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> alecu: could you (if you have a slot) check why syncdaemon doesn't stop on windows? I am at a loss there.
<alecu> ralsina, yes: I've got that bug as the first thing for this morning
<alecu> bug #963404, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963404 in Ubuntu One Client "On windows, syncdaemon can't be stopped." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963404
<gatox> alecu, +1
<ralsina> alecu: thanks
<alecu> gatox, great
<ralsina> alecu: right
<alecu> gatox, that seems to be right. In any case, to check that sd is working, try running it with debug on:
<ralsina> alecu: you may have to fix the "not starting proxytunnel causes syncdaemon to go autist" bug first
<alecu> U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<gatox> alecu, true.... thanks
<alecu> ralsina, lol.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina how do you feel about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900387/
<mandel> ?
<ralsina> alecu: my current guess is we are doing a defertothread somewhere and it's getting hung, but I have no first clue on how to debug that
<ralsina> mandel: how should I feel, and what's that?
<ralsina> mandel: oh, the test case!
<mandel> ralsina, example usage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900389/
<ralsina> mandel: I am the wrong person to review that
<mandel> ralsina, more the API than anything else :)
<alecu> mandel, I like the general shape. But what happens if one test needs more than one server?
<alecu> mandel, aggregation beats inheritance.
<alecu> mandel, also: it would be right if you can include a small test that uses this, to check on the API.
<mandel> alecu, I used that wen doing the IPC the first time and it ended being a mess hehe (the aggregation part I mean)
<ralsina> +1 on aggregation being a mess that time
<mandel> alecu, example usage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900389/
<ralsina> tests were absolutely incomprehensible (to me, bah)
<alecu> mandel, that's the same url, isn't it?
<mandel> alecu, I have  http://paste.ubuntu.com/900387/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/900389/
<alecu> oh, doh.
<mandel> alecu, very very similar ones hehe
<ralsina> alecu: nessita is on the mechanic getting her mirror fixed (apparently it says she's not the prettiest in the kingdom anymore)
 * ralsina is going to go to hell for that joke and he knows it, and he can't resist.
<mandel> alecu, I like the idea of supporting several servers.. let me think about it since is certainly possible to do
<mandel> ralsina, lol yet bad joke hehe
<ralsina> alecu: so, I don't think we are going to get a fixed package before release
<ralsina> mandel: compared to yours, that joke is a classic ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejejje
<mandel> ralsina, just because you are classic buahahaah
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> alecu: we should be able to get one that people will get right after installing, though
<mandel> alecu, getting more than one server implies that the developer should pass the client factory to use and agains which server factory to connect, I'll see how well that looks like
<alecu> mandel, let me write a small pastebin on how I picture the api.
<mandel> alecu, please do!
<ralsina> alecu: nessita says she needs *that* fix proposed against stable-3-0
<mandel> alecu, also, what do you think about the context manager? it avoids cases in which the server disconnected deferred is called do to calls in the setUp
<mandel> ralsina, do I have an hour til the standup?
<ralsina> mandel: 2
 * ralsina needs to fix that damn thing
<mandel> ralsina, cool, them I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel gets screwed up by dst..
<alecu> mandel, why "yield self.client_connected" in the super in the test?
<ralsina> argh, everyone, sorry about the mail you are going to get about standup moving, it's wrong and will be undone in a minute
<mandel> alecu, ensure we connected.. recommended by http://mumak.net/stuff/twisted-disconnect.html
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900404/
<ralsina> mandel: standup is at the right time in the team's calendar, use it ;-)
<mandel> alecu, then in the tests you have to make you connected to the client
<alecu> mandel, I think it should be the most common case, where the test yield on some deferred that's only fired after the client has done some work.
<alecu> mandel, but I agree that exposing that option may make sense for some corner cases.
<alecu> mandel, so I think that bit should be optional
<alecu> mandel, ...
<alecu> mandel, in any case, I still don't believe we can come up with a perfect solution if we don't give this a few iterations.
<alecu> mandel, by replacing some bits of the tests that we already have with this
<mandel> alecu, yes, I think we can do what you showed with the code present in the test rather than in the setUp with no problems, running more than one servrice is harder (in terms of api) yet doable
<mandel> alecu, but I don't think we have that use case
<alecu> mandel, agreed
<alecu> mandel, I didn't see the bit with the context manager...
<mandel> alecu, I did in a test for the ipc in sso, but do to the way the building of the client is used
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to fix the sso tests on windows using this to see how it brakes 'cause it will brake
<alecu> mandel, and you still think that refactoring tests is a good thing to do now....
<alecu> mandel, I don't like the solution with the context manager too much.
<alecu> mandel, if we do it with aggregation, then we can have two independent servers, and we don't need that thing with the context manager, right?
<mandel> alecu, me neither, is all I could come up with to fix those tests I've seen, or fully refactor it which is not something I want to do
<mandel> alecu, yes.. since is not the same guy.. I'll play with that approach after lunch
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> alecu: hi
<briancurtin> nessita: I think I addressed your remaining concerns on https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/autostart-clean/+merge/99089
<ralsina> briancurtin: nessita is not around yet, and she has no logs, so you will have to repeat that after she arrives
<ralsina> briancurtin: and good morning!
<briancurtin> ralsina: good morning, and thanks
<nessita> hello all
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I guess we can make a new release for ussoc (re logging proxy credentials), but since we're in beta freeze we can't upload to ubuntu
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps you can ask in #ubuntu-release about this? they may give us "permission" to upload given the security issue
<alecu> nessita, it would be for u1-client
<ralsina> nessita: ok, asking
<alecu> ralsina, ^
<nessita> alecu: ah, ok, sorry. u1-client then
<ralsina> alecu: are you 100% sure that's the only place?
<alecu> ralsina, good point. I'm checking sso too.
<briancurtin> nessita: i think i addressed your concerns on both of these: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-symlinks-on-windows/+merge/98736 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/autostart-clean/+merge/99089
<nessita> briancurtin: no-symlink in windows was merged on friday... no?
<briancurtin> nessita: oops, im looking at the old proposal
<briancurtin> i thought something felt weird about that
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> hola dobey
<dobey> nessita: you forgot to add python-dirspec as a dep, to python-ubuntuone-control-panel i think
<alecu> ralsina, now I'm more sure that it's the only place.
<nessita> dobey: you migrated u1cp to dirspec?
<nessita> or, who did?
<dobey> nessita: no. you used it in one branch as per my suggestion, instead of hard-coding "~/.local/share/"
<nessita> dobey: oh, right
<nessita> dobey: would you please file me a bug in u1cp?
<dobey> there was one filed. let me find it
<ralsina> nessita: answer in -release: "you can in any case upload to the queue, letting the package in is a manual process during beta freeze"
<ralsina> nessita: there was one about a missing dirspec dependency this weekend
<nessita> ralsina: haven't looked email yet... will do soon, and search for that
<dobey> hmm, i can't find it
<dobey> oh fun
<gatox> nessita, i think you will enjoy this: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pep8nazi/0.1
<gatox> :P
<dobey> searching for people/teams in the "asign a bug" dialog thing on lp isn't working
<nessita> gatox: LOL
<nessita> briancurtin: you may wanna reject this proposal https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-symlinks-on-windows/+merge/98736
<briancurtin> nessita: its rejected and deleted
<nessita> briancurtin: ah, ack. Ideally, do not delete branches that have votes in it, just reject them
<briancurtin> nessita: even after the branch/proposal which replaces them is landed?
 * mandel back
<nessita> briancurtin: yes
<mandel> nessita, FYI example usage for the tests case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900389/
<mandel> nessita, there is some more work needed to ensure that that is how we want it to work, I'm testing that api with the broken tests on windows
<dobey> grr, launchpad
<dobey> i give up
<nessita> mandel: after q very quick look, that code does not look like the code you use to add... wanna give me a brief summary of what's the goal of it?
<mandel> nessita, that code is using: http://paste.ubuntu.com/900387/
<mandel> nessita, the idea is that you pass the factories you want to use for the service client tests and the test case will use such factories with a protocol that has the required deferreds
<mandel> nessita, so, in general, you tell the testcase, listen to a port using MyServerFactory and use MyClientFactory to create the clients, then I'll use yield client_connected to know I'm ready to start testing
<mandel> nessita, tearing the server and client correctly is done by a Cleanup that is added by the parent
<nessita> mandel: we usually do not have a custom factory (nor for servers or clients).... why not accepting that as parameter, but defaulting to the twisted ones?
<nessita> alecu: let me know when you have the patch ready
<mandel> nessita, you don't have a custom factory in the production code but for the tests you need one since you are changing the protocol class attribute
<nessita> mandel: right, but we always use the sme one, why not provide that in that patch?
<alecu> nessita, I will.
<mandel> nessita, passing the factory will allow this code not only to work with Pb but with any service provided over a Tcp socket
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting this, btw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900503/
<nessita> mandel: atm we're just trying to solve the PB case...
<nessita> mandel: so, is good to have a parameter for that, but also to have a default
<nessita> mandel: so, callers do not need to build any factory at all
<nessita> alecu: smells like an outdated system
<mandel> nessita, sure, I can set the default one to be Pb that is not an issue at all
<nessita> alecu:  in particular, old ussoc
<alecu> nessita, yes: I'm getting an error installing the newer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900507/
<nessita> mandel: I was hoping we could have the thing you added to ussoc, in the last branch that started this conversation, to be moved to devtools
<nessita> alecu: looks like you have some ensalada between nightlies and not nightlies?
<nessita> alecu: is this a new install?
<mandel> nessita, and that is exactly what that code is doing but in a more generic way, PbServerFactory and PbClientFactory are small extensions of the default, for example: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/browser/tags/releases/twisted-8.2.0/twisted/spread/pb.py#L1160
<nessita> alecu: do you have nightlies available and up to date?
<alecu> nessita, no: it's my desktop, that I've updated from O to P during the weekend.
<nessita> alecu: right, so nightlies are disabled
<mandel> nessita, tis approach is more generic and will allow people to write better tests using a server and a client in twisted
<nessita> alecu: can you please enabled them back again and update?
<alecu> nessita, doh. thanks!
<nessita> mandel: right, but our agreement was "think" general, but implement specific for PB
<nessita> mandel: so, ideally, I would like that code in sso will never have to create a custom factory
<nessita> and have that provided by devtools
<mandel> nessita, sure I'll do that, is just hanging a few lines
<nessita> mandel: that's great: the gain is that otherwise we will adding the same few lines in different projects
<mandel> nessita, I know :)
<alecu> mandel, nessita: I want this for other tests, besides PB
<nessita> alecu: for the package, we need a patch of level 1 (can be generated with bzr diff -p 1)
<nessita> alecu: yes, that's what we talked
<nessita> alecu: we also said do not go general just now, think general and implement PB, right?
<alecu> nessita, I wholly agree with mandel's idea of having to explicitly pass the factory.
<nessita> alecu: I think we should have (perhaps) a general test case that accepts the factory, and then specializations of testcases for specific factories. Again, that looks a next step (and not this one)
<nessita> alecu: I thought you agreed to "do not solve general now"... I'm getting confused
<nessita> gatox: what's this line for in the reset-error MP? +        exc = failure
<alecu> nessita, I agreed to fix only PB for now, yes. But I think we should make the code that we use for that be as general as possible.
<gatox> nessita, :P was testing something and forgot to change that
<alecu> nessita, and having that general bit of code creating the factories specific to this test does not make sense to me.
<nessita> alecu: can you explain a bit more? I'm starting to think we're talking about different things
<dobey> hmm, i wonder why people removed python-dirspec from the install
<dobey> or maybe they're all on kubuntu
<gatox> nessita, fixed
<urbanape> morning, all
<alecu> nessita, the code that mandel is working on starts a listenTCP with a given server factory with some protocol on a random port. Then it starts a connectTCP to that port with a given client factory with some other protocol.
<alecu> nessita, in all cases it's the factory the one responsible for creating instances of the right protocols
<alecu> nessita, but in many cases we are using custom factories, since they hold instance variables that are used for all protocols created by it.
<alecu> nessita, so, in my opinion it makes a lot of sense to be able to "pass" factories into these utility functions that mandel is creating.
<alecu> hey there, urbanape!
<alecu> nessita, and it makes a lot less sense to pass just instances of the protocols. Or of the classes of the protocols.
<nessita> alecu: yes, agreed so far except the last sentence. My point is most of the cases we're using the *same* factories, but we write the class twice or more. An example is the ServerProtocol, SaveProtocolServerFactory, SaveClientFactory: I don't want that we need to create those every time, I think that those should be provided in devtools
<nessita> alecu: those classes are from https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/98868
<nessita> alecu: so, we can talk about how to provide that API the best, but I don't think those classes should be built every time we want to use the base test case mandel is working on
<alecu> nessita, I agree on that
<alecu> nessita, so: I agree on the need to have helpers or mixins for server factories when what we are testing are clients.
<nessita> alecu: so, perhaps you have a better suggestion, but I was thinking we should have some API like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900545/
<alecu> nessita, I requested mandel that we should have aggregation, not inheritance for this. Something like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900404/
<nessita> alecu: why?
<nessita> I mean, what do we gain with that?
<alecu> nessita, so a given test may start more than one instance of this pattern. And so I can inherit from that and change the listenTCP to listenUNIX or something else, and I can do it in a general way.
<alecu> nessita, if I add this to a given testcase instance it would be a mess to change.
<nessita> alecu: ok, but, in the 90% of the cases the use case is much simpler (start a server, start a client, use the client), and I would like that we provide a testcase (again, may be a specialization or similar) to trivially use for this case
<nessita> alecu: so, as a immediate goal, I would like that mandel's branch provides a test case that can be use in the ussoc tests by just changing the inheritance class in the ussoc end
<alecu> nessita, I agree on having a specialization that can be used as a mixin in any test that needs the simpler way. I'm just stressing that the lower level bits should be separated, because I have some use cases for that too.
<nessita> alecu: +1 to consider that. I was just asking to solve the specific PB situation now, but of course considering the larger picture
<alecu> nessita, so, the paste I put above can be seen as what's inside the "simplified" testcase you mention on your paste.
<alecu> nessita, and 90% can inherit from that testcase, while the 10% can use the MandelClass directly.
<alecu> nessita, does that make sense?
<nessita> alecu: exactly
<nessita> yes
<gatox> brb! need to restart
<gatox> nessita, is control panel with the sso login working for you?
<nessita> gatox: looking
<nessita> gatox: apparently not :-/
<gatox> nessita, i keep getting "There was a problem trying to setup the page"
<gatox> nessita, that is blocking me for the other issue i'm trying to fix... can i create a bug for that and start working on this?
<nessita> gaaaaah I know what happened
<nessita> gatox: your main-moved branch broke it
<nessita> gatox: can you please file the bug, and propose a branch where the main module is listed in setup.py?
<gatox> nessita, it seems...... but it was working when i tested
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: the ubuntu_sso/qt/main/ is not being installed
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh ok
<nessita> gatox: thanks! and great catch
<ralsina> standup people!
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> gatox, dobey, thisfred, urbanape: standup
<gatox> already me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> mandel: go?
<mandel> DONE: First implementation of a test cases that allows to start twisted services, connect to the via a client and close correctly.
<mandel> TODO: more work with the above to include comments from alecu and nessita.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next: briancurtin
<nessita> alecu: me?
<briancurtin> DONE: complete autostart and symlink branches, IRL testing
<briancurtin> TODO: get approval on autostart, anything else needed for windows, get on with the mac work
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: need coffee
<briancurtin> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: tried to improve the notification test suite in u1client (could not do it), reviews, advices
<nessita> TODO: wasted 3 hours of my life in the car repair shop (they can't tell left from right :-/), more reviews, start with bug #945078
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<alecu> me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945078 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "Qt UI: without credentials, if there is an error in the first screen, it freezes and nothing happens" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945078
<ralsina> DONE: lots of small windows bugfixes, administrivia, reviews. TODO: more of the same, tech leads call, move forward with windows release (maybe) BLOCKED: I won't release with syncdaemon being unstoppable :-( NEXT:  gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed the Reset password branch (there was a problem with the handling of WebClientError to create the error message in the ui), worked on the limit bandwidth issue, found the sso login not working issue (proposing a branch for this)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the limit bandwidth issue as soon as i fix the sso problem., then keep fixing ui stuff.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: bug triage, bug #963323, partial bug #961342
<dobey> λ TODO: perf review stuff, code reviews, finish #961342
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963323 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "Multiple empty Ubuntu One libraries" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963323
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961342 in Ubuntu One Client "GI error while trying to show notifications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961342
<dobey> alecu
<nessita> oh, performance review!!!
 * nessita adds to tomorrow's TODO
<nessita> also, I need to upload new packages for u1cp and u1client today
<alecu> DONE: some proxy bugfixing
<alecu> TODO: allhands reviews, more bugfixing
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> nessita: por que client?
<dobey> urbanape, thisfred: fight for who's next
<nessita> dobey: proxy credentials are being logged :-/ alecu will provide the level 1 patch
<alecu> my bad. I left a debugging log :-(
 * alecu blushes
<dobey> nessita: ah ok. archive is frozen, so you might need to poke release team
<nessita> dobey: yes, ralsina already gave the heads up
<dobey> ok
<thisfred> oops ME
<nessita> alecu: anyways, u1client by default logs in INFO
<nessita> alecu: but we need to fix anyways ASAP
<dobey> alecu: is that why you pinged me earlier?
<thisfred> DONE: Explore Savannah, GA TODO: functions and mappin
<dobey> nessita: no it doesn't. it logs in DEBUG by default for development releases
<thisfred> gs in u1db indexes
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> dobey: ah, I thought it was DEBUG only for nightlies
<alecu> dobey, yup. I pinged you as soon as I started today, and ne-ssita and ra-lsina too.
<alecu> nessita, should I include the diff for the testcase too in the diff -p 1 ?
<dobey> nessita: nope, any release for X.Y.Z where Y is an odd number
<nessita> alecu: yes please
<nessita> dobey: good to know, thanks
<dobey> but the proxy package is not installed by default, and not getting installed by ubuntuone-installer, so affected installs is probably very small if any, right now
<dobey> nessita: also, need to teach you how to move bugs to a different project/package, instead of marking invalid and adding a new package with "also affects distribution" :)
<alecu> nessita, I've attached the patch to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/963568
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 963568 not found
<nessita> dobey: how can they be moved?
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<briancurtin> brb, getting nagged to reboot for updates
<nessita> dobey: I know I can edit the project
<nessita> dobey: but I've tried to move the source package, and I couldn't find how
<dobey> although, it's not really doable for projects that are targetted to a series, though for packages it is
<alecu> nessita, the fix also landed in trunk
<dobey> nessita: if you click the expander arrow next to the package name (or series for ubuntu bugs), it should be obvious
<nessita> dobey: how? :-)
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: ah! I think I never have expanded that arrow :-D
<nessita> ok, duly note dnow
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> nessita: for packages/projects which aren't targeted to a specific series, you can even move a bug from affecting ubuntu, over to just the upstream project, or from the upstream project, over to ubuntu.
<dobey> and for project bugs that are targeted to a series, you can't move them it seems. :-/
<gatox> nessita, fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/install-main-module/+merge/99352 and i tested this installing this branch on my machine
<nessita> gatox: awesome!
<alecu> hey, all: anybody wants to do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/stop-proxy-tunnel/+merge/99134
<nessita> gatox: reset-error looks great!
<gatox> nessita, great
<nessita> gatox: looking the main-module now
<urbanape> oh, whoops.
<urbanape> DONE: ubuntu-sso-client mac progress
<urbanape> TODO: finish him
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<ralsina> gatox: bug #965400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965400 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UnicodeDecodeError on portuguese windows XP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965400
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm i'm going to test that.....
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox: can you please remove the         'ubuntu_sso.qt.main.tests', line? we're not installing tests for the UI
<gatox> nessita, ah ok.... i get confuse with the other lines installing tests
<nessita> gatox: yeap, sorry
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: otherwise, I'm approving and globally approving when this is done
<nessita> gatox: nice!
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> briancurtin: quick question re: addtoautostart branch
<briancurtin> nessita: what's up
<nessita> briancurtin: given that you're patching it only in AutoStartTestCase, does that mean that the real thing is called in the MainWindowTestCase?
<nessita> briancurtin: so, when running the test suite in windows, will u1 be really added to the autostart?
<briancurtin> nessita: the function only has effect when run from frozen binaries
<briancurtin> nessita: so in the test suite it's really a noop
<nessita> briancurtin: ah, ok, thanks
 * alecu reboots
<briancurtin> ralsina: should i work on the syncdaemon shutdown issue or is that covered?
<ralsina> briancurtin: alecu has that one
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, do you have ny pending branches?
<briancurtin> ralsina: the only one we need to release is the autostart branch which nessita was just asking about, just waiting on approval
<briancurtin> ralsina: anything else blocking the release?
<nessita> ralsina: about to approve
<nessita> tetsing IRL now
<nessita> but was blocked by the non working sso :-), which I'm updating now
<ralsina> briancurtin: how about this: TunnelRunner failing to spawn should make syncdaemon start as no-proxy, not go insane :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: alecu may have some idea about how to fix that, so talk to him
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good, looking into it
<ralsina> briancurtin: the unstoppable syncdaemon is the only blocker I have noted
<alecu> briancurtin, that's what SD does while running on linux
<alecu> briancurtin, the ubuntuone.proxy python package can be completely gone on linux, since it's a different binary package than SD. (ubuntuone-client-proxy vs. ubuntuone-client)
<briancurtin> alecu: ack, thanks
 * alecu needs to restart X, again.
<nessita> briancurtin: approved
<nessita> ralsina: you will also have to review that (you're requested as reviewer)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> dobey: did you file me the bug for u1cp packaging? :-)
<mandel> briancurtin, are you running a windows box atm?
<briancurtin> mandel: always
<dobey> nessita: i couldn't find the bug i was thinking of. launchpad search is being very unhelpful, sorry. i'm not filing a new bug, there is already a bug filed which i was thinking of
<mandel> briancurtin, hehe can you help me running some tests in it? I want to make sure everything works in all stations
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, let me know what you want to run
<mandel> briancurtin, can you add lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases in your python path and run the tests on windows for lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests
<mandel> briancurtin, if everything is correct I should also be fixing the mysterious failing tests on mac os x :)
<dobey> ah of course
<dobey> someone filed it in the wrong palce
<dobey> nessita: is bug #963538
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963538 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt consistently fails to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963538
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> nessita: i presume it also needs fixing in nightlies as well.
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i need to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> nessita, in the ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_clients.py do the linux tests use dbus?
<nessita> mandel: yes (and please please pretty please keep it like that :-))
<mandel> nessita, I don't want to remove it, that is for sure, I'm trying to understand the tests correctly to do the right thing
<nessita> mandel: thanks! :-)
<mandel> nessita, so, the dbsu address, which one is it?
<nessita> mandel: may I ask why you need that? (so I can give an accurate answer)
<mandel> nessita, in those tests you are starting a UbuntuSSOProxy which on windows has two problems to run the tests, first it looks for a precise key in the registry of windows which does not have to be present and two it starts a PBServer which I need to make sure that does not leave a dirty reactor
<nessita> mandel: the registry in the server is mandatory
<nessita> mandel: everyone should have the key in the registry, even if it's pointing to a dummy localtion
<mandel> nessita, I don't and I get lots of errors due to that
<nessita> mandel: right, so you should have a key
<nessita> mandel: there is script that adds them
<nessita> mandel: you just have to run trunk/ubuntu_sso/main/tests/ubuntuone.reg
<dweaver> Can I request my Ubuntu One account upgraded as I am a new Canonical Employee (or where do I request this?)
<gatox> ralsina, i'm testing the unicode issue...... that seems to be some kind of regression or something.... that was fixed long time ago :S
<mandel> nessita, but doesn't it smell a little that if that the tests depend on the enviroment and assuming that is ok, should they be creating it?
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> ralsina, i'll start working on that now
<ralsina> gatox: cool, god luck!
<nessita> mandel: we had to make a decision back then, and we decided that having the key in place (even if it points to a dummy place) was the best option
<nessita> mandel: handling not having the key is too much work compared to what we gain
<briancurtin> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63042/
<mandel> nessita, ack, then lets move to the second question, in windows we have to make sure that the reactor is left clean, that implies patching the start of the proxy (or doing something with it, I'm not yet sure)
<mandel> briancurtin, thx! just like I suspected, I should not trust my vm :(
<nessita> mandel: yes, I can mumble about it when this meeting I'm in finishes
<mandel> nessita, sure, ping me whenever you are ready :)
<nessita> mandel: yes!
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm this is weird, trying the projects from sources i don't have that bug... is there any py2exe thing that you know that i should have in mind?
<ralsina> gatox: none comes to mind
<gatox> ralsina, i'll try to create the .exes in a weird-name env....
<urbanape> briancurtin: how's your day looking?
<briancurtin> urbanape: i'm past my Windows blockers, but i do have one more thing to do that i'm working on right now with TunnelRunner. seems like i should be done early afternoon
<urbanape> great, thanks
<mandel> briancurtin, urbanape I should be able to pass you a branch which fixes the sso tests on windows and mac after I have a chat with nessita
<urbanape> thanks
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting these lintian warnings and errors in u1client: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/900763/
<nessita> mandel: ready in mumble
<nessita> mandel: ready when you are
<mandel> nessita, rebooting the machine to get on mac os and we mumble
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, sorry but it does not work on linux :(
<mandel> nessita, ready :)
<mandel> nessita, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests
<nessita> branching
<dobey> nessita: you only need to fix the ubuntuone-client-proxy one there
<nessita> dobey: ok, so these are present in ubuntu now, no?
<dobey> nessita: the other two warnings are fine to ignore. i didn't see any about ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel when i did the upload to ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: ack, will fix
<dobey> nessita: but if it is there, please fix it
<nessita> sure
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, briancurtin urbanape I'll update that branch for you my morning so that you have it ready when you arrive
<mandel> nessita, thx again for the chat!
<mandel> all, laters!
<nessita> mandel: my pleasure!!!
<briancurtin> mandel: thanks, take it easy
<urbanape> thanks, mandel
<dobey> nessita: btw, did you see my comment on your add-recorder branch?
<nessita> dobey: yes, will reply when I finish with packages.... any suggestion for  the new module name?
<dobey> nessita: recorder i think would be fine, unless you have a better idea.
<dobey> though Recorder vs. Recorded is a 1 char difference, and that can be troublesome sometimes :)
<nessita> dobey: right... something more generic like...
<nessita> hum, food
<dobey> but i don't have any better suggestions for that at the moment
<nessita> will reply after having lunch, I'm starving :-)
 * nessita -> brb food real quick
<dobey> (inser that argentine saying that == bon appetit, but which i can't remember how to spell)
<alecu> buen provecho!
<dobey> that one
<ralsina> I will have lunch too, since it seems it's the IN thing to do
<nessita> ok, i'm back
<nessita> uploading u1client to ubuntu now...
<alecu> briancurtin, I'm trying to debug the "sd not stopping" problem on windows.
<dobey> ralsina_lunch: fabulous models all over the world do it, even
<alecu> briancurtin, I'm having a hard time getting this branch to run. Probably my deps are outdated
<alecu> briancurtin, is there a wiki with instructions on how to run the windows dev env?
<briancurtin> alecu: none of them have changed since i started. there this wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting) but it doesn't list external deps
<nessita> alecu, ralsina_lunch: new u1client (with alecu's patch) is now released to Ubuntu, so is the new controlpanel with the missing dep
<nessita> dobey: ^
<nessita> dobey: so, is helpers a too generic module name for this?
<ralsina_lunch> nessita: awesome, great work
<briancurtin> alecu: i can give you some tips to setup via the buildout environment that i'm currently using
<dobey> nessita: i think so. most of the things in devtools are helpers. and we probably want to put others into their own modules as well, depending on what they do, and how much code they are
<alecu> nessita, awesome.
<nessita> dobey: what about ubuntuone.devtools.recording ?
<alecu> briancurtin, trying the buildout sounds interesting.
<dobey> nessita: vs ubuntuone.devtools.testing.recording?
<briancurtin> alecu: it's a bit messy since it involves a number of branches, but let me get the directions sorted out. i'll let you know in a few minutes
<dobey> nessita: can you explain a bit more what it does exactly, beyond what the docstrings say? i'm not entirely sure i fully understand what it's supposed to do. maybe if i understand it better, i'll have a better suggestion :)
<nessita> dobey: ack. Before I meant: ubuntuone.devtools.testing.recording. The Recorder class is a class that have mainly 2 uses:
<nessita> * to build fakes, so you can just inherit from it and build fake objects easily, that will know which methods were called on it
<nessita> * to be used with the class decorator, add_recorder, so you can grab your existent class Foo, decorate it, and then every instance of Foo will behave like before (with the same side effects and all), but every call (with its params) made to it will be recorder (so you can assert over that in a test for example)
<dobey> nessita: ok, that helps. let me think about it for a bit, and i'll get back to you. thanks. :)
<nessita> dobey: thank you
<nessita> ralsina: would you have any qt-magic slot left?
<briancurtin> alecu: try this https://pastebin.canonical.com/63065/
<ralsina> nessita: sure, but I also have a killer headache, so magic may be low
<ralsina> nessita: but let's try :-)
<nessita> ralsina: you in linux?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, currently
<briancurtin> i need some fresh air before i burn this apartment down...the building is now for sale so i'll have to move soon :/
<nessita> ralsina: pushing a branch then
<briancurtin> be back in a bit
<nessita> ralsina: so, remember the issue that mandel has regarding dialog.exec_() freezing?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<alecu> briancurtin, I'll take a look, thanks.
<alecu> briancurtin, that sounds like really bad news, right?
<nessita> ralsina: so, can you branch lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-credentials-error
<ralsina> nessita: branching...
<briancurtin> alecu: its not like we have to leave immediately, but soon they'll kick us and the other tenants out
<nessita> ralsina: after branching, please remove your current device, and please make the /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login-qt fail to start (quickest way if editing the __main__ and add a failure)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: so, after that, open controlpanel from my branch and click on signin
<alecu> briancurtin, that sucks! :-(
<ralsina> nessita: the one in usr/lib? Doesn't u1cp try to open it from its own bin/ first?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes for sso
<ralsina> oh, it's sso
<nessita> ralsina: sso itself will, but u1cp no
<ralsina> nessita: ooook, getting a bit dzzy. Ok, trying it now
<nessita> ralsina: so, after clicking on signin, since the sso service can not open the qt UI, it will fail, and my branch is supposed to fix that. The problem is that when running exec_ on a dialog that shows the error, I get bad things happening
<nessita> ralsina: using exec_ will freeze the app; using .show() + connecting to finished will trigger a seg fault
<ralsina> nessita: ok, give me 1'
<nessita> bad news: this is happening for every error that is raised and catched by the handle_errors decorator
<nessita> :-/
<ralsina> nessita: ok, got the segfault
<ralsina> nessita: give me 15' to see what's going on, then
<nessita> ralsina: yes, because the exec_ is commented out
<ralsina> nessita: where is u1cp is this code?
<nessita> ralsina: you can dig into ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/__init__.py to play with the exec_ bits
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<alecu> nessita, btw: I've taken a look at the "set_transient_for" issue from Qt that you mentioned last week. I have not found a clean way to do it in Qt, other than using some 3rd party library like python-xlib, which I'm not sure if we have available on the CD.
<ralsina> alecu: we can probably use xcb and ctypes
<ralsina> nessita: box is deleted before the deferred is triggered
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: since this is a hint for the wm we might try some of those other ways, and if it's not available we can safely ignore it.
<alecu> ok, I need to pick amelia at kinder
<alecu> see you in a while!
<ralsina> nessita: so, try usual hack for thing getting dropped :-)
<nessita> ralsina: why the box is deleted?
<nessita> ralsina: and why exec_ does not work?
<ralsina> nessita: because we reach the end of the function where it's defied
<nessita> ralsina: there is a yield before that
<nessita> ralsina: the end is not reached, see the print with the '3' in it
<ralsina> nessita: I do get the 3 printed before the segfault
<nessita> ralsina: the '3' is printed before the seg fault
<nessita> ralsina: exactly, so the method finishes when the box was closed
<ralsina> nessita: keep in mind that signals will be triggered by entering the event loop, which we don't do until after this function ends
<nessita> ralsina: I think that's not correct... no?
<ralsina> nessita: easy to check!
<nessita> ralsina: why the event loop will not be re-entered?
<ralsina> nessita: it only is entered after you leave this function, or call processEvents()
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> nessita: because that's how it works
<ralsina> nessita: how would it get started while you are in this function?
<nessita> ralsina: the event loop is already running
<nessita> no?
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's waiting for this to end
<ralsina> nessita: it's in this thread, so it can't be running
<ralsina> nessita: if I make box "global" it doesn't segfault
<nessita> ralsina: but I'm yielding, so the main loop can keep working
<ralsina> nessita: but we are not using qtreactor
<ralsina> the event loop will wait until you return, I think
<nessita> ralsina: but deferred integrates with any mainloop (that's my understanding)
<ralsina> nessita: no idea there
<nessita> ralsina: otherwise all our calls to the backend would block the UI, and we're not blocking the UI
<ralsina> nessita: good point
<nessita> ralsina: I'm 99.99% sure the deferred mechanism integrates with gtk and qt mainloops
<nessita> even if there is no reactor running
<ralsina> nessita: could you check if the callback is getting called before this function ends?
<ralsina> if it's not, then that's why it segfaults
<ralsina> if it is, then I don't know
<nessita> ralsina: the callback is being called befire this function ends, but the control is being released to Qt main loop on each yield
<nessita> the function inner is a chain of callbacks... so that can be confusing
<ralsina> nessita: there is *some* (no idea what) event that is being called after the function ends that has a reference to box
<nessita> I think I understand what's happening now
<ralsina> nessita: that's why it segfaults. I know no more than that from this debugging
<nessita> ack, thanks!!
<ralsina> nessita: pleasure!
<nessita> ralsina: can I disconnect a callback somehow, from a qt signal?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: whatever.signal.disconnect(callback)
<ralsina> nessita: keep in mind that *may* give an exception if it's not connected
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina: how did you make the box global? I'm doing exactly so, and I'm getting:
<nessita> QWidget: Must construct a QApplication before a QPaintDevice
<nessita> Aborted (core dumped)
<ralsina> nessita: I did a globals=[] and then globals.append(box)
<nessita> aaahhhh
<ralsina> the globals, of course, in global scope
<nessita> ralsina: on the other hand, did you have any progress on getting the Hide details button not growing like crazy?
<ralsina> nessita: no, got sidetracked
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: and now I am behind on perf. reviews, so...
<ralsina> nessita: should be just adding a qss rule for that button that doesn't have the hack in it
<nessita> ralsina: any idea how to identify that button?
<nessita> ralsina: the button is not "ours"
<ralsina> nessita: is it in a QMessageBox ?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: then using a nesting selector, I think
<nessita> QMessageBox > QPushButton is, IMHO, too general, no?
 * briancurtin back
<ralsina> nessita: no, not really
<nessita> I would like to say 'the show/hide details button'
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm would have to check the sources to see if it has a name :-)
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<ralsina> nessita: it's QMessageBox.detailsButton but doesn't seem to have an objectName :-(
<nessita> ralsina: detailsButton is the class name?
<ralsina> nessita: no, the instance name
<nessita> ah...
<ralsina> nessita: you could do box.detailsButton.setObjectName("something") but not sure that would work
<ralsina> nessita:  it's a private attribute, so it's just QMessageBox > QPushButton. Or, if you name box, QMessageBox#thename > QPushButton
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: deferreds work right with any kind of mainloop; they don't need any reactor.
<alecu> mixing a reactor with a mainloop is what makes things explode usually.
<nessita> right
<gatox> ralsina, the unicode issues seems to be REALLY difficult to reproduce...... if i run the installed backend, but executing cp from sources it works.... i'm trying to reproduce it creating the .exes because the problem seems to be related somehow to that
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<ralsina> gatox: good luck!
<gatox> ralsina, jeje thanks
<gatox> ralsina, it was just to let you know
<nessita> ralsina: I'm defining a style for QMessageBox > QPushButton and as far as I debug is not applied... I confirmed I have no typos. I'm using this:
<nessita>     370 QMessageBox > QPushButton {
<nessita>     371     background: red;
<nessita>     372     border: 2px solid green;
<nessita>     373 }
<nessita> ralsina: the same settings applied to a QMessageBox work
<ralsina> nessita: set it for ::focus
<ralsina> nessita: the ::focus selector is probably more specific and winning
<nessita> ralsina: but the stylesheet is never applied
<nessita> how come it will work on focus?
<ralsina> nessita: the more specific selector is always applied
<nessita> ralsina: is this correct?
<nessita>     370 QMessageBox > QPushButton:focus {
<nessita> (is not working either)
<nessita> ralsina: my guess is that the pushbutton is not a child of the messagebox
<nessita> not sure if ">" means child
<nessita> or can be deeper in the hierarchy
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> > means "direct children"
<ralsina> nessita: let me check the sources, then
<ralsina> nessita: insert a QWidget in between those
 * nessita throws up and inserts a qwidget
<ralsina> nessita: it should be a QButtonBox but I am not sure
<nessita> ok, this (kinda) works    370 QMessageBox > QWidget > QPushButton {
<nessita> will keep playing
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: it's a QDialogButtonBox if you wat to be specific
<ralsina> nessita: I think :-)
<nessita> ralsina: may I adopt the saying "con más hacks terribles que ralsina"? :)
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: I am about to slip the windows release
<ralsina> nessita: no, because I do them on request ;-)
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> alecu: have you been able to take a look at the evil undead syncdaemon?
<ralsina> briancurtin: have you had any luck with the evil poisonous TunnelRunner ?
<ralsina> alecu, briancurtin: I depend on your ETAs to decide how much I slip
<briancurtin> ralsina: i have an idea but i'm working through the tests now
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<czajkowski> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> pong
<czajkowski> aquarius: would you or someone be interested in coming to ireland for a conference? speaking on U1?
<czajkowski> aquarius: same conference a before only this time we're 5 years older?
<aquarius> czajkowski, aha, yes, I have a bit set to respond to your tweet about this :)
<aquarius> when is it>?
<czajkowski> aquarius: october date to be finalised once we have key speaker
<aquarius> czajkowski, I can do it
<czajkowski> hopefully early october and not towards the end
<czajkowski> lovely
<aquarius> czajkowski, do you have some sense of attendee count?
<czajkowski> aquarius: I'm in planning mode
<czajkowski> so no idea as of now
<czajkowski> but I do have UUPC coming :)
<czajkowski> and am now trying to help the new guy sort out funding
<czajkowski> same campus, same saturday night dinner, and hopefully same hotel
<gatox> people, EOD here..... see you tomorrow...... i hope with some idea of how to reproduce this unicode issue :P bye!
<aquarius> czajkowski, pencil me in
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> aquarius: know any arm folks in UK/EU ?
<czajkowski> folks who'd enjoy my kinda conference?
<aquarius> czajkowski, I do not, but the arm team at canonical will :)
<czajkowski> where does one find them ?
<dobey> czajkowski: you might want to ask about arm people in #linaro perhaps :)
<czajkowski> I asked in canonical channel fell on deaf ears
<czajkowski> but will try thanks
<dobey> ask on freenode #linaro
<dobey> and probably during normal hours if you're looking for people already in uk/ie :)
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks
<dobey> though yeah, timing might be bad
<czajkowski> dobey: you know if you were closer I'd invite you :)
<dobey> czajkowski: what converence is it?
<dobey> although, october is just bad timing, too :)
<czajkowski> Skycon it's a conference to mark my unis computer society birthday :) skycon.skynet.ie/2007 was the last one I was involved in
<czajkowski> which is how I got to meet the charming aquarius
<aquarius> czajkowski, amber's a linaro person now
<czajkowski> nods
<dobey> czajkowski: has there been one since 2009?
<czajkowski> nope 2007 was our 15th and then one of the guys thought he should run one to keep the name alive which was kinda hit and miss but was a good idea
<czajkowski> so now 2012 is the year we're 20 :)
<dobey> ah
<dobey> might want to get a basic web site up that doesn't point at 2009 :)
<czajkowski> that'll be changing when 2012 goes live
<czajkowski> kinda annoying alright
<alecu> ralsina, hola. I've been banging my head at making my branches work right.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<alecu> ralsina, I can run all projects on my dev environ, but SD does not start listening for ipc
<alecu> ralsina, and sso seems to not be listening to ipc either.
<alecu> ralsina, so I'm trying with the buildout instructions that briancurtin gave me.
<nessita> alecu: you trying to start syncdaemon how?
<nessita> alecu: same question for ussoc
<alecu> nessita:
<alecu> set PYTHONPATH=.;e:\ubuntu-sso-client\trunk;e:\ubuntuone-client\trunk;e:\ubuntuone-control-panel\trunk
<alecu> set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR=c:\temp\tritritridir
<alecu> set DEBUG=True
<alecu> set U1_DEBUG=True
<alecu> python bin\ubuntu-sso-login
<alecu> and in the other folder
<alecu> python bin\ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<nessita> alecu: have any trace?
<alecu> nessita, no stacktrace in the logs nor on the console.
<alecu> nessita, it just blocks.
<nessita> let me try here
<alecu> nessita, let me find the exact log
<nessita> alecu: after this snapshot finishes merging with another one :-/
<dobey> doesn't PYTHONPATH have to use : instead of ; on windows, because of some silliness?
<nessita> dobey: is the other way around
<briancurtin> it uses ;
<nessita> : on Linux, ; on windows
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ echo $PATH
<nessita> /home/software/tarmac/bin:/home/software/mc/bin:/home/nessita/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<dobey> i know ; is the standard on windows
<dobey> but i recall you guys discussing PYTHONPATH or something have a problem where ; wasn't working right and you had to use : instead
<nessita> dobey: that was "just" for pylint
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> dobey: pylint expects : pythonpath separator on windows
<nessita> which is so buggy
<dobey> right
<dobey> so it was pythonpath; i just forgot the details
<dobey> thanks
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: I now know why my SD is not listening for IPC.
<alecu> it's blocked while trying to start the tunnelrunner :P
<nessita> dobey: anytime!
<nessita> alecu: what about the blocked ussoc?
<alecu> nessita, my guess is that -login is trying to open -login-qt, but there's no .exe
<nessita> alecu: very likely
<ralsina> alecu: I know, I told you that on friday
<alecu> ralsina, you should have remind me today!
<ralsina> alecu: I did, I think (looking for logs)
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: is there any way to have windows be smart and read the scripts hashbang?
<ralsina> nessita: o
<ralsina> nessita: No
<briancurtin> nessita: https://bitbucket.org/vinay.sajip/pylauncher - we're including this in 3.3
<ralsina> So, no ;-)
 * nessita just realizes how naive she is when she asked "is there any way to have windows be smart"
<alecu> ralsina, I know you mentioned that was broken too. But I did not realize it was blocking *this*.
 * alecu brbs
<ralsina> alecu: "alecu: could you (if you have a slot) check why syncdaemon doesn't stop on windows? I am at a loss there." followed by "alecu: you may have to fix the "not starting proxytunnel causes syncdaemon to go autist" bug first"
<ralsina> alecu: but yes, I should have been more specific
<briancurtin> i'm making TunnelRunner be smarter about failing on startup, i have a few cases figured out
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: can we use pylauncher in our dev envs to make a python script be also an executable?
<briancurtin> nessita: pylauncher is effectiely a shebang processor. it'd be nifty but i dont know that it solves any of our problems around exes
<nessita> ralsina, someone else: may I have reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-credentials-error/+merge/99420
<nessita> briancurtin: I would like to spwan a process in windows using a python script (foo.py) and have that being the same as calling "python foo.py"
<ralsina> nessita: gotcha, but probably won't finish before EOD
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, tomorrow is just fine
<ralsina> nessita: it works if we call them .pyw I think
<briancurtin> nessita: i think you could do that but i havent dug deep enough into pylauncher - i know it launches another thing itself, can't remember if its a process or a job object or something
<nessita> briancurtin: ack
<ralsina> EOD for me, will probably do some extra tonight, so mail me if you need anythiing
<briancurtin> ralsina: ack, have a good evening
<mandel> briancurtin, you are being kicked out? wtf? the states is worse than I though..
<nessita> I'm gone to pilates class!
<nessita> see ya crowd tomorrow
<briancurtin> mandel: at some point i'll probably be kicked out, but it's a few months away so i'll try to leave before then. the guy who owns the building sucks at paying the bills so the bank is taking it away
<mandel> briancurtin, the world is going down the drain.. the good thing is that you might find a better place.. or at least a better land lord :)
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah i should be able to find a better place. this place is nice and big but also a bit pricey for being kind of crappy and old
<briancurtin> i'm kind of hoping the land lord just runs away. i had a friend in the same situation who ended up living in his place for several months with no one to collect rent, then the bank paid him a few grand to move out so they could tear it down
<dobey> later all
<mandel> briancurtin, ha! that sounds like a bad movie hehehe In spains is similar, they cannot kick you out or at least is very difficult so people stop paying the rent until they are kick out which usually takes several years
<briancurtin> mandel: i'm calling a friend who does bank/mortgage stuff to ask him if i can just stop paying my rent right now. i figure i'll move in 2 months, so keeping that 2 months rent would be nice...it's not like the owner is paying the bills anymore anyway
<briancurtin> the guy already lost the building so if i pay him it's right into his pocket
<mandel> briancurtin, as long as you don't get in trouble it does sound legit, I would do the same
<briancurtin> rather than pay his beer fund, i'd rather pay my own
<mandel> briancurtin, or mine for that matter :)
<briancurtin> i'm out of here, have a good evening mandel
<mandel> briancurtin, you too! good luck with the house!
#ubuntuone 2012-03-27
<MrKeuner> hello, Lucid here... How can I install latest ubuntu one?
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Morning all! :D
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> good morning gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<mandel> ralsina, gatox morning!
<gatox> ralsina, question
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> ralsina, the installer elopio refers here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/965400 its 2.99.1 or 2.99.3.... because i have a couple of installers here and moving between one machine and another now i get confuse which one is the proper one.....
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965400 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "UnicodeDecodeError on portuguese windows XP" [High,In progress]
 * gatox get a notebook, because he's having different issues with different installers
<nessita> gatox: there was a typo in the last installer, so 2.99.1 is newer than 2.99.3
<nessita> (and hello everyone! I said hi in the wrong channel a while ago)
<gatox> nessita, hi and thanks.....
<nessita> mandel: can you please see this bug and tell me if you know what's wrong? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/965885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965885 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with ValueError in get_proxy_settings(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: '@as []'" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> nessita, sure, looking
<mandel> nessita, it looks like the code that is parsing the gsettings output is not doing it correctly, the best way to debug this would be to ask the user to execute: 'gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.system.proxy'
<mandel> nessita, and check the output.. unfortunatly that part of the code does not have a logger that registers the output
<mandel> nessita, I'm writing the command line for you in the bug report
<mandel> nessita, FYI added comment in th bug report.. and I think I'll add a bug report stating that logging should be added to the gsettings parsing module
<nessita> mandel: ack then
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita, always a pleasure :)
<mandel> nessita, FYI: bug 966161
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 966161 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "The gsettings output is not logged" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966161
<mandel> nessita, I did not assigned it to me but I'm hapy to fix it, is really easy, we just have to be careful and not keep the creds of the proxy
<nessita> mandel: is not that trivial to log that output (we need to masquerade passwords)
<nessita> exactly
<mandel> nessita, great minds think alike ;)
<nessita> ralsina: when do you need the new tarballs for making the windows release?
<alecu> hello, all!
<nessita> hola alecu!
<nessita> alecu: just FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/965885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 965885 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with ValueError in get_proxy_settings(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: '@as []'" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> a proxy bug! yey! people is using it
<nessita> guys, I need a couple of reviews for: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-credentials-error/+merge/99420
<alecu> nessita, awesome.
<alecu> mandel, gatox, ralsina: can I have some reviews on some smallish branches?
<gatox> alecu, shoot
<mandel> alecu, ditto to gatox
<alecu> they are lovely branches that fix every bug that ralsina had on windows...
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/daemonize-networkstate-thread/+merge/99461
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-tunnel-runner-windows/+merge/99463
<alecu> and there's another one...
<alecu> let me find it
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/stop-proxy-tunnel/+merge/99134
<alecu> mandel, gatox: but the last two should be reviewed in reverse order.
<gatox> ralsina, the remaining unicode issues.. i've been testing that a lot (with several situations) and i can not reproduce them on win7..... and both are reported in winXP.... it seems that maybe XP has a different api or something.... i'm going to install a xp vm to check that while i keep working on another issue
<alecu> mandel, gatox: so, who wants the sso branch?
<gatox> alecu, here
<mandel> alecu, I was going to say me since I'm the culprit :)
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<mandel> alecu, it seems to have an issue in tarmac: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/daemonize-networkstate-thread/+merge/99461
<gatox> alecu, so.... which one first?....... both u1-client? or do you have something else?
<alecu> mandel, right: nessita approved it as "trivial"
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, mandel, gatox: My son woke up with bellyche and  bit of fever, so he's not at school today and it's possible I may not be much help today (my wife is with flu, just for the added fun)
<alecu> ralsina, ouch.
<gatox> ralsina, ack...... hope they get better
<ralsina> but right now, I can probably do a review or two
<mandel> ralsina, is the cat ok? seems that the virus is attacking eveyone..
<nessita> ralsina: do you have in your queue the one I mentioned yesterday?
<ralsina> mandel: the cat and I are ok, looks like I have a cat's immune system
<ralsina> nessita: yes, finishing that one
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<nessita> ralsina: awesome, thanks
<nessita> alecu: I just re-approved your sso branch
<alecu> nessita, awesome
<alecu> mandel, so, are you reviewing the u1cli branches, or should I ask gatos or ralsinax?
<ralsina> nessita: nitpick! you could also connect finished to deleteLater, that way the box is not left hanging around.
<mandel> alecu, I'll do them
<gatox> alecu, i'm reviewing the u1-client branches
<alecu> mandel, so, gatox is reviewing them. dont' worry then.
<mandel> ack
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you mean with "connect finished to deleteLater"...
<gatox> alecu, you said to review first u1-client then sso
<nessita> ralsina: you mean add a deleteLater call inside the finished callback?
<ralsina> nessita: adding a box.finished.connect(box.deleteLater)
<alecu> gatox, I said to review the u1-client branches in reverse order.
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhh
<ralsina> nessita: or adding it inside the callback, yes
<alecu> gatox, since the first I pasted depends on the second I pasted.
<ralsina> nessita: alternatively, make box a real globl thing and reuse it?
<gatox> alecu, i'm reviewing in the correct order
<nessita> ralsina: the second thing breaks the tests a lot, and wanted to keep the diff small
<alecu> gatox, orsome
<nessita> ralsina: will add the deleteLater to the callback
<ralsina> nessita: ack, thanks
<mandel> alecu, nessita, I'm getting the following after I refactored some tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/902061/
<mandel> alecu, nessita, have you seen that before?
<alecu> mandel, that looks like there's a dbus call trying to go thru the test dbus-daemon instance.
<alecu> mandel, it probably means that you should patch some dbus call so it's faked.
<mandel> alecu, thx.. I'll see if I find what is going on..
<gatox> alecu, +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/stop-proxy-tunnel/+merge/99134
<nessita> ralsina: deleteLater call pushed
<ralsina> nessita: I already +1d anyway ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: when do you need the new tarballs for making the windows release?
<ralsina> nessita: but will re-review anyway
<ralsina> nessita: if yu can have them, say, 2PM ART that's great
<nessita> ralsina: but not eveything has landed
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> nessita: I would need this one https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/98704
<nessita> ralsina: right! will review now
<ralsina> nessita: let's see which other ones are missing
<nessita> ralsina: after everything has landed, I need 30-60 minutes to make all the MP to update stable-3-0
<ralsina> also, both of alecu's branches
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: the zeitgeist guys requested me to discuss the way we are storing info in zg in their irc channel.
<nessita> and once the MP are approved and landed, another 30 minutes to make tarballs
<nessita> alecu: oh
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: we'll be discussing about it in 30 mins or so.
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I can do the release from the stable branch
<nessita> ralsina: ah, nice
<ralsina> nessita: even without the tarballs
<ralsina> and also https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/windows-autostart
<nessita> ralsina: that's deprecated AFAIK
<ralsina> nessita: even better
<nessita> will reject
<ralsina> So, my styling branch and alecu's bugfixes, then we have everything we need
<ralsina> nessita: and your branch, of course
<nessita> ralsina: so, I noticed that some settings for focus are duplicated between widnows and linux, and that's error prone... could you please leave the :focus settings in place for the multiplatform qss, and just put in linux the hacks?
<gatox> alecu, +1 to this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-tunnel-runner-windows/+merge/99463
<nessita> ralsina: melding windows and linux show what I mean
<alecu> gatox, awesome!
<alecu> gatox, thanks a lot!
<gatox> alecu, no problem :D
<ralsina> nessita: I am not sure that would work, but I'll try
<nessita> ralsina: I'm referring to this: http://ubuntuone.com/563mn9BVtGL0xa0bpOWRCq
<ralsina> nessita: yes, the thing is, the common qss is after the platform-specific one and I don't want to break things, so I need to test it quite a bit on two platforms
<nessita> ralsina: shoulnd't the common be before?
<nessita> ralsina: I can help by tetsing on linux
<ralsina> nessita: well, it seemed like a good idea at the time :-)
<nessita> heh
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I'll do the changes now
<nessita> mandel: looks like something got disconnected or shudown before it should
<mandel> nessita, I think I'm getting close to find the root of the problem..
<gatox> alecu, and +1 to this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/daemonize-networkstate-thread/+merge/99461 ..... finish with the reviews \o/
<urbanape> morning, everyone
<dobey> morning urbanape
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> can I have another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-credentials-error/+merge/99420, please?
<gatox> nessita, on it..... today i feel reviews-friendly
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<aFeijo> hey folks
<dobey> hi
<aFeijo> my android phone is now syncronizing my pictures since I moved the storage to my external SD card, I've got an special update here in this channel which fixed it but the next day an auto update from the market killed it again :(
<aFeijo> karni, ping
<gatox> nessita, +1
<nessita> gatox: yey
<nessita> ralsina: any updates? can I help? (remember I leave at noon today)
<ralsina> nessita: I have mgmt meeting right now :-(
<nessita> ralsina: want me to try to fix it?
<ralsina> nessita: so I am surely not going to make it in time before you go. If you have a slot, then please
<karni> aFeijo: pong
 * karni reads
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: we're getting pinged on bug #882062
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 882062 could not be found
<nessita> (private bug)
<karni> aFeijo: ah, right
<ralsina> nessita: looking
<karni> aFeijo: http://goo.gl/UDfxJ (QR: http://goo.gl/UDfxJ.qr ) -- please temporarily disable auto update for U1F
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: please discuss that and keep me posted
<aFeijo> karni, Will do :) thanks
<karni> aFeijo: Sorry for the inconvenience. That's as much I can do at this very moment. Np :)
<alecu> ack
<nessita> ralsina: any chance you test my branch on windows?
<ralsina> nessita: can't reboot. gatox maybe can?
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps better briancurtin?
<aFeijo> karni, just for curiosity, if that patch works, why aint that at the market yet? :)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but have not seen him yet. briancurtin are you here?
<briancurtin> nessita: which branch?
<nessita> briancurtin: let me push :-)
<karni> aFeijo: because it's been hard coded. there are at least 3 different mount points we're aware of. The fix needs to take into consideration all three.
<nessita> briancurtin: the branch is supposed to fix the styling weirdness in windows, in the controlpanel
<karni> aFeijo: and since there's much happening around auto upload right now (especially on the design part), we shall incorporate that soon
<karni> aFeijo: actually, new auto upload allows selecting multiple locations, so that patch won't be necessary. this stuff is still WIP.
<nessita> briancurtin:                               lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling
<MrKeuner> hello, having trouble with ubuntuone installed from ubuntu one teams stable ppa on lucid
<MrKeuner> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<briancurtin> nessita: checking out alecu's tunnelrunner branches right now, will try yours next
<MrKeuner> any ideas?
<nessita> briancurtin: can you please run controlpanel from that branch and tab thru the widgets?
<briancurtin> nessita: will do
<nessita> briancurtin: the goal is to check that no weird dotted boxes are being shown on top of the foxused widgets
<ralsina> EVERYONE: remember tomorrow is deadline for reviews, ok?
<aFeijo> pictures uploading! :D
<briancurtin> ralsina: it looked like i was excluded due to when i started, or should i do it anyway?
<ralsina> briancurtin: or at least, just the usual dotted boxes
<ralsina> briancurtin: I will check
<ralsina> briancurtin: but 99% sure you are excluded yes
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: the merge proposal is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/99525
<briancurtin> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: and before you meant performance reviews, no? (I first understood code reviews :-P)
<ralsina> so, nessita, dobey, alecu, thisfred, gatox, mandel: remember to fill all your reviews today, please
<ralsina> nessita: yes, performance reviews
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<thisfred> ah yes
<nessita> ralsina: I will fill mine tomorrow, that's still within deadlines, right?
<ralsina> and of course, propose objectives so we can talk about them and then ignore them for a year
<thisfred> heh
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but in the morning please :-)
 * ralsina heard someone on the team actually fulfilled a yearly objective this year
<ralsina> nessita: just noticed you can test on linux by renaming windows.qss as linux.qss and using -style windows
<nessita> ralsina: by "just" renaming? :-D
 * nessita renames
<ralsina> nessita: for a moment ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: bzr revert is our friend ;-)
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> but it was funny your "just" ;-)
<ralsina> "just noticed" as in "I had not noticed before" :-)
<nessita> ah, sorry, misread
<dobey> ralsina: i will do it when it's fixed.
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: the tab text has a weird box (too narrow top-bottom, and too wide left-right), but that's the same in your original branch
<nessita> ralsina: shall I leave that as is?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, there is no way to make that pretty
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: the default is the same thing absolutely tight to the text :-/
<nessita> ok, so my branch is ready to be approved
<ralsina> nessita: awesome
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I see the folders I see in ubuntu one android app and on web interface, on my lucid desktop?
<MrKeuner> desktop, seems to show only the "shared with me" directory
<nessita> MrKeuner: I'm not sure you can on Lucid, to do so you will have to update to a newer linux :-/
<nessita> newer ubuntu, I mean :-)
<nessita> MrKeuner: but let me confirm
<MrKeuner> I was hoping some u1sdtool acrobatics would enable that
<nessita> MrKeuner: checking the code for lucid ATM
<MrKeuner> all right, thank you
<nessita> MrKeuner: if you do u1sdtool --list-folders, what do you get?
<MrKeuner> I am getting: No folders
<nessita> MrKeuner: hum, let me dig a bit deeper
<MrKeuner> I appreciate it
<dobey> is the client connected/up-to-date ?
<MrKeuner> actually it did not connect when booted. was getting some udev errors, then I deleted .local/shared/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/* and did u1sdtool --start and it started
<MrKeuner> without errors
<MrKeuner> and ~/Ubuntu One was created
<MrKeuner> I assume it is connected
<dobey> what does u1sdtool -s say?
<MrKeuner> State: READY but connected is false
<MrKeuner> is online is also false
<dobey> MrKeuner: have you ever authenticated that computer to ubuntu one?
<MrKeuner> I did yes
<MrKeuner> authenticated several times and deleted all and autheticated once more after deleting .local/shared/ubuntuone/syncda.local/shared/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/*emon/*
<MrKeuner> currently can see it on web site
<dobey> ubuntuone-preferences shows your available space on u1 correctly, and the devices you have connect to u1?
<MrKeuner> dobey, it does show all you have asked
<MrKeuner> correctly
<dobey> ok, run u1sdtool -c and it should connect
<MrKeuner> but says disconnected
<MrKeuner> now says sync in progress
<MrKeuner> u1sdtool --list-folders now shows the folders I see on android application
<dobey> ok
<MrKeuner> ubuntuone-preferences says sync complete
<dobey> does --list-folders show those folders as subscribed=True?
<MrKeuner> still don't see android's folders in Ubuntu One
<dobey> or False?
<MrKeuner> subscribed=True
<dobey> they won't appear under Ubuntu One/. they will appear under your home directory
<MrKeuner> both of them
<MrKeuner> ah here they are
<MrKeuner> hehe thanks for helping
<dobey> --list-folders should also show path=/home/foo/FolderName
<dobey> sure
 * mandel back
<mandel> and fighting with the hr software..
<MrKeuner> I'd like to work for Ubuntu, any hints other than applying ubuntu.com/jobs?
<nessita> dobey: thanks for jelping MrKeuner, I had to attend a private chat
<MrKeuner> nessita, thank you
<dobey> MrKeuner: get involved in the community if you aren't already and make yourself known
<MrKeuner> dobey, any particular line of involvement?
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: any update on the branch?
<ralsina> nessita: +1ing
<nessita> briancurtin: any chance you prioritize my branch? I need to make all the stable-3-0 updates branches so ralsina can release to windows from there...
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm having trouble running ubuntuone-client tests so i can check alecu's, it's hanging (not alecu's fault, it happens on trunk)
<briancurtin> nessita: i'll switch to yours right now
<dobey> MrKeuner: whatever you feel you want to do
<ralsina> nessita: let's just do a QA build today. Let's try to merge all we can before you leave, but you can do the tarballs tomorrow. Is that better?
<briancurtin> nessita: that was quick, IRL check of your branch looks fine, no dotted boxes or anything
<nessita> briancurtin: awesome!!!
<briancurtin> nessita: actually, there's one thing that may concern you: http://i.imgur.com/zwaZr.png the highlight cuts through the up/down buttons
<gatox> nessita, ralsina was there any change in the u1-cp borders style or something?
<nessita> briancurtin: looking!
<nessita> gatox: in the focused widgets
<nessita> gatox: what do you see that concerns you?
<gatox> nessita, no, no that..... in the whoole application
<gatox> nessita, i'm seeing that the border of most widgets has a really STRONG line.... and it's looks kind of ugly
<nessita> briancurtin: I would guess that was not addressed by ralsina s branch (and this not by mine either). ralsina, any ideas?
<nessita> gatox: that's only when focused, no?
<nessita> gatox: try tabbing in the app
<gatox> nessita, no
<nessita> gatox: wanna share a screenshot?
<gatox> nessita, or maybe it was always like that, and today i woke up picky
<nessita> gatox: if what you say is not the focused border, then I have no idea what it is :-)
<briancurtin> nessita: that could have already been there, maybe i just didnt notice (i can check in a min)
<nessita> briancurtin: pretty likely, checking here too
<nessita> briancurtin: from linux, passing --style=windows, I see the checkboxes pretty similar to your screenshot (but arrows are within the focused border limits)
<nessita> gatox: share a screenshot and we'll see if it was there befire
<ralsina> gatox: you mean the orange thing?
<gatox> nessita, you can say: "that was always like that, and you are picky today!"....... http://ubuntuone.com/4bc1cmU2qY7cU8tvPtiMzN ........ but for me it seems that the margin of each widget is very "highlighted" or something..... like the borders are too strong
<gatox> the black lines seems kind of odd to me
<nessita> gatox: ahhhhh, 2 things
<gatox> nessita, yes?
<nessita> gatox: * the "get more storage" button is focused, so tabbing will make the thick border go away
<nessita> * the rest of dark borders is new spec
<nessita> gatox: let me show you the bug report
<nessita> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/956077
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 956077 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "[UIFe] Colour changes for the QT control panel" [High,Triaged]
<gatox> nessita, but i'm not talking about the buttons..... i know the changes that we made for the buttons, i mean for example the black lines around the list, the tabs, etc.....
<nessita> gatox: yes, look at the bug report I just linked
<gatox> nessita, ok, thanks
<nessita> gatox: in particular: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/96895343/u1_desktopClient_colours.png
<nessita> I personally *love* the new borders
<nessita> briancurtin: would you be ok with approving with that and opening a new bug? unless is trivial to fix, then I m happy to
<nessita> bah, let me see if I can quickly fix it
<briancurtin> nessita: i'd be fine with that, let me know if you can't quickly fix it
<nessita> briancurtin: will do
<thisfred> dobey: nessita: I asked you for peer reviews, though I realize we haven't interacted much this cycle. I
<nessita> thisfred: I'm happy to do it though
<thisfred> had to ask someone, though
<gatox> nessita, it has something weird for me.... i don't which is the exact word..... kind of rustic.... i don't know..... but no problem..... i was just asking
<thisfred> besides webm0nk3y ;)
<nessita> gatox: right... thanks for letting me know, because if we have a real issue we need to fix asap
<nessita> but I think in this case there is no bug... right?
<ralsina> everyone, remember to ask for two peer reviews, too (thanks thisfred for reminding me)
<nessita> ralsina: at least 2, no?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<gatox> nessita, nono..... no bug, just asking because was odd for me, nothing more
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> thisfred: "He's a horrible coworker. He was off messing with some other team, and left me to do everything on my own."
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> considering we have to do all of them in 24 hours, 2 is probbly enough
<thisfred> dobey: harsh but fair, as usual :Ph
<dobey> ralsina: at least 3
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: 3? really?
<nessita> ralsina: we have time until the 11 of april to do them, no?
<ralsina> nessita: I was told deadline tomorrow, but maybe that's not for the peer reviews
<nessita> ralsina: look the channel next door :-)
 * webm0nk3y wakes up..
<webm0nk3y> thisfred: you rang?
<nessita> briancurtin: so, I think I have an idea but is too error-prone, need to play with padding in the different states (focus, non focus, etc). I would like not to do that in a hurry
<nessita> briancurtin: would you please file a bug for that, and if you agree, approve?
<briancurtin> nessita: in that case, approved and i'll file the bug
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks a lot
<thisfred> webm0nk3y: sry just saying I needed more peer reviews than just yours
<thisfred> to even out the 1s ;)
<nessita> ralsina: you ok with me rejecting this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/98704
<dobey> thisfred: as long as they are cold ones
<ralsina> nessita: please!
<nessita> dobey: will reply to https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-recorder/+merge/99058 during the day, since today I leave early
<dobey> nessita: sure, no rush on that i think
<nessita> right
<briancurtin> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/966283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966283 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Widget highlight on Windows obstructed by buttons" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks!!!
<mandel> ok, I'm back after tackling the hr evil page
<dobey> is it lunch time yet
<dobey> well, it's nigh lunch time anyway
<nessita> ralsina: assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/966283 to you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966283 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Widget highlight on Windows obstructed by buttons" [High,Triaged]
<ralsina> nessita: saw it, I did some experiments there and got nowhere
<ralsina> nessita: will try harder soon
<nessita> ralsina: oh... ok. Thanks!
<gatox> me!
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<urbanape> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> nessita: gatox and I need a tiebreak (have them with the same timestamp :-)
<dobey> meh
<gatox> ralsina, jeje i saw my message first :P
<alecu> mandel, thisfred: standup!
<ralsina> ok, gatox, you win! ;-)
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<gatox> ralsina, yuju! \o/ jeje
<alecu> nessita, too
<gatox> go for me?
<ralsina> gatox: we are missig nessita's me, so go ahead, and nessita is last
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Couple of reviews for nessita and alecu, test an unicode issue in several vms with the latest installer, the issue seems to be only related to XP (TODO: test with xp), finishing with limit bandwidth issue.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose limit bandwidth and performance review, keep fixing bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: tech leads call, mgmt call, reviews, debugging, administrivia, started perf. reviews work TODO: finish urgent perf. reviews, more reviews, try to fix a bug or two, do QA windows build BLOCKED: everyone else in the house is sick, except the cat. NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: tunnel runner hacking, testing and reviewing windows branches
<briancurtin> TODO: one last check of any windows blockers, then mac
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: urbanape
<nessita> me
<nessita> sorry!
<urbanape> someone wrote this standup with threads.
<ralsina> urbanape: and now we have two standups? ;-)
<dobey> the universe is made of threads
<MrKeuner> thanks again for the help
<MrKeuner> bye
<mandel> I think we are blocked..
<nessita> urbanape: you pasting your standup then?
<urbanape> I'm not sure if briancurtin finished.
<mandel> urbanape, he did :)
<dobey> urbanape: he finished
<urbanape> DONE: researching on perhaps using SCNetwork framework from Python for network status code
<urbanape> TODO: pairing, landing, progress
<nessita> urbanape: he did, he said (12:03:08 PM) briancurtin: NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> alecu: you're up
<alecu> DONE: plenty of windows debugging and some bugfixing. Discussing our integration with the #zeitgeist guys
<alecu> TODO: allhands reviews, more bugfixing
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> also, packet ordering is not guaranteed
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, discovered perf review stuff is broken for me, tried to bug people about it, sent e-mail about it
<dobey> λ TODO: perf review stuff, reviews, finish #961342, bug #965886, health care survey thing
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965886 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "Progress bar on launcher icon does not go away after sync is complete" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965886
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<urbanape> my IRC client is dumb.
<dobey> mandel: vamos
<mandel> DONE: Refactored sso tests to work on widows, that broke them on linux. Reverted, refactoed again, got them working! HR paperwork..
<mandel> TODO: Talk with alecu to see what we meant with aggregation. Then propose fixes for devtools and sso.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, please!
<thisfred> DONE: peer and self review / u1db mapping indexes TODO: u1db mapping indexes BLOCKED: no NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: wasted time in the car shop, reviews, landed fix for bug #945078, uploaded new packages for u1cluent and u1cp
<nessita> TODO: PERFORMANCE REVIEWS (lying, will do tomorrow), reviews (a lot), update stable-3-0 branches for windows release
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 945078 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Qt UI: without credentials, if there is an error in the first screen, it freezes and nothing happens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945078
<nessita> not sure if there is a next or not
<gatox> i think not
<alecu> mandel, I love your typos: "Refactored sso tests to work on widows"
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<nessita> dobey: can we have a version number like "2.99.91.1" for the windows release?
<ralsina> eom?
<nessita> (and tarballs)
<nessita> eom!
 * alecu pictures a widow, all dressed in black, being worked by tests.
<dobey> nessita: sure, i guess
<gatox> alecu, jejejejejjeeje
<nessita> dobey: ack
<ralsina> nessita: can we move the milestones and make this 2.99.92 instead?
<mandel> alecu, I try, but I swear when I read it everything looks ok O_o
<ralsina> nessita: because 2.99.91.1 is an insane version number :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think so, we have branches pending for 2.99.92 that will land on fiday
<dobey> ralsina: no
<nessita> ralsina: and we're releasing 2.99.92 on next Tuesday
<alecu> mandel, keep trying. But it looks funny in the meantime! :-)
<dobey> ralsina: you can wait until next week to do the release though :)
<ralsina> nessita: then how about not doing a tarball and doing a tag in bzr I can fetch?
<mandel> alecu, lol
<urbanape> silly question: did all four lines get sent when I did my standup? Because my client only showed the first line.
<dobey> ralsina: also, i recall someone once saying "milestones shouldn't be moved, they're supposed to be immutable"
<nessita> ralsina: sure, the tag will be for release 2.99.91.1 :-)
<ralsina> dobey: wise person that one
<nessita> ralsina: and the branches names, and logs, and changelogs
<alecu> mandel, also: I can also picture you "swearing while reading it"
<nessita> ralsina: you can use the version you want for the windows installer itself, I guess
<ralsina> nessita: and can I release 2.99.91.1  as "2.99.91 for windows" ;-)
<alecu> urbanape, all four lines showed up.
<nessita> ralsina: I guess so, yes :-)
<dobey> urbanape: i see 4 lines, yes
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks :-)
<urbanape> thanks, guys. Stupid client.
<alecu> urbanape, but it seems OS X sucks for IRC :-)
<nessita> everyone:  are all branches landed?
<urbanape> alecu: apparently
<nessita> (what a silly question, but you get the point)
<nessita> alecu: are your branches for fixing windows landed?
<nessita> gatox: are yours?
 * ralsina can't wait for Ubuntu One 3.11 for workgroups
<nessita> mandel: and yours?
<mandel> alecu, is more of a homer simpson doh!
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> ralsina: and yours?
<nessita> briancurtin: and yours?
 * nessita is dense
<ralsina> I have a huuuuuge lag. No branches pending.
<alecu> urbanape, btw: I've got the mac mini, I've got XCode, and I'd like to get the rest of the dev env and the tests running.
<briancurtin> nessita: checking, i think i'm done
<gatox> nessita, i have not pending branches for review
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: can I ask you guys for a hand setting that up?
<mandel> nessita, if you talk about the proxy creds dialog not working, yes it has landed
<urbanape> alecu: awesome. I'd be happy to help you get to where we are
<ralsina> urbanape, briancurtin: time to do a "how to setup your mac" wiki page
<mandel> nessita, the other windows branch is just about tests with dirty reactors
<urbanape> (which is not very far, still)
<briancurtin> ralsina: for the mac we started using the buildout setup off of my devsetup branch
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac running? we land ussoc and u1cp  every 15 minutes, right?
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool. Put the steps on a wiki :-)
<nessita> and u1client every 30?
<dobey> ralsina: we can arrange for trunk next cycle to be 3.11
<briancurtin> ralsina: so soon i should get that 100% and find a place for it to live (instead of in u1-win-installer) so it can be used for both win and mac
<ralsina> dobey: awesome :-)
<dobey> nessita: 10 minutes, and i have no idea
<nessita> gah branches are not landing!!!! noooooooooooo
<ralsina> briancurtin: we are removing the code from windows-installer so we can make that a build-u1-on-things project
<nessita> who broke tarmac? :-D
<dobey> nessita: although yesterday was monday so maybe everything blew up
<ralsina> briancurtin: or start another one and organize it correctly of course
<nessita> dobey: I saw merges this morning
<dobey> well it seems to be running
<briancurtin> ralsina: perfect place for this stuff to go :)
<dobey> oh maybe not
<nessita> dobey: any obvios PICNIC in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1cp-windows-styling/+merge/99525 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-tunnel-runner-windows/+merge/99463 ?
<briancurtin> nessita: i don't have anything pending needed for the release
<nessita> briancurtin, gatox, mandel, alecu, ralsina: thanks for checking
<dobey> nessita: it (ssh) is REALLY slow to log in to the precise instance
<nessita> ouch
<alecu> briancurtin, re your comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-tunnel-runner-windows/+merge/99463
<nessita> oh tarmac, why every time I need you you make me cry?
<mandel> nessita, sorry I do have one missing
<mandel> alecu, ralsina can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/retrieve-proxy-creds/+merge/98828
<alecu> briancurtin, I saw your branch was in progress, and I saw it covered more cases, but I needed something quick to fix the other bug.
<mandel> nessita, sorry I forgot about that one :(
<dobey> nessita: maybe u1client tests blew up and killed the instance, or the node it's on got consumed by some other vm instance
<alecu> briancurtin, (the one where sd would not stop)
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<alecu> briancurtin, so, if your branch covers some case that mine branch does not, go ahead and propose yours again.
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<alecu> *my branch, not mine.
<alecu> mine english sucks when I'm typing fast.
<ralsina> mandel: ouch, that one shuld go in the release
<briancurtin> alecu: your solution is more general anyway. i need to confirm one of my cases can actually happen...i thought i saw it happen before but can't reproduce
<mandel> ralsina, yes
<dobey> nessita: it seems to be running the tests
<dobey> nessita: but may have gotten spinlocked or something
<ralsina> nessita: we are not doig the tarball now, so go to the university
<dobey> i still haven't gotten a shell prompt via ssh yet
<dobey> nessita: i really need to get some food. but i guess you should ask sidnei when he returns from lunch (if he's not back yet)
<dobey> oh finally a shell prompt
<dobey> nessita: load average: 2.43, 4.46, 3.70
<dobey> nessita: u1trial is using ~13-20% cpu on average, and status is constantly diskwait
<nessita> dobey: :-(
<dobey> nessita: so i can only presume it is just going very slowly, but ping sidnei. might not be a bad idea to restart that instance. there *is* 1 zombie process though not sure what it is
<nessita> dobey: any idea what branch is being processed?
<dobey> oh
<nessita> oh?
<dobey> puppet child
<dobey> is what's zombified
<dobey> it's crunching on alecu's branch
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i am off to get food
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> ralsina: shall I land those ^ 2 branches by hand or wait till tomorrow to make the stable updates?
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> ralsina: the first stable-3-0 update branch (for ussoc, which has no pending-to-merge branches): https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91.1/+merge/99544
<ralsina> nessita: awesome, on it!
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, gatox: can I have your windows machines for some tests? I need you to put lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases in your path and run the tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests
<ralsina> mandel: not on windows yet
<briancurtin> mandel: testing
<gatox> mandel, ok.... give me a couple of minutes that  i finish my lunch
<mandel> briancurtin, gatox thx!
<mandel> ralsina, no problem with two other machines should be enough
<nessita> ralsina: stable update for u1client is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91.1/+merge/99549
<ralsina> nessita: queued
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on ussoc
<nessita> ralsina: and the control panel one: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91.1/+merge/99551
<gatox> mandel, testing now
<ralsina> nessita: awesome
<nessita> ok, now I have to run to the uni
<nessita> ralsina: will check email after I'm done at the uni (ie after 6pm)
<nessita> bye all! see ya later
<ralsina> nessita: cool, bye!
<gatox> nessita, bye
<mandel> nessita, laters!
<mandel> briancurtin, gatox can you run the tests several times? it should always pass no matter the machine load etc..
<mandel> urbanape, ping
<urbanape> pong
<briancurtin> mandel: i got 3 errors, then 2 errors, then 3 errors. trying a few times
<mandel> urbanape, can you merge with lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests and see if tests pass on mac os x
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> briancurtin, :(
<urbanape> sure
<mandel> briancurtin, may I see the output
<mandel> urbanape, you need lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases in the python path
<gatox> mandel, how it was to avoid to run lint?
<briancurtin> mandel: yeah, let me get a few runs so i can mark which ones happen when
<mandel> gatox, use /skip-lint
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<mandel> briancurtin, thx.. I don't know why it should be failing..
<urbanape> mandel: seems to still be hanging on test_is_already_running.
<urbanape> well, on one run.
<ralsina> gatox, mandel, briancurtin: I need second reviews + IRL testing for natalia's 3 stable-3-0-update branches (not the windows-installer one). One each for each of you?
<mandel> urbanape, ok, I'll run the tests on mac os x on my side.. it might be the tcp activation going bananas, I have not fixed that
<gatox> mandel, wow! i get 30 errors
<mandel> ralsina, shoot
<ralsina> gatox, mandel, briancurtin: branches are here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/
<mandel> gatox, WTF? which revno?
<briancurtin> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63149/
<urbanape> and  test_get_port_fails_if_service_already_started just hung
<gatox> mandel, 942
<mandel> ok, people ignore the following: me cago en la santisima puta de twisted!
<gatox> mandel, hehehe
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, those are other tests failing due to a diff dirty reactor reason..
<mandel> briancurtin, looks like webclient tests are also broken..
<mandel> briancurtin, can you run them several times to see that you never get errors from ipc and main.test_clients
<briancurtin> mandel: after almost 10 runs those are the only three failures i get
<mandel> gatox, may I see the output, 30 errors is certainly not something I expected
<mandel> briancurtin, hurray! \o/
<gatox> mandel, running again.... i restarted the vm
<mandel> briancurtin, believe it or not, those are good news :)
<briancurtin> :)
<gatox> mandel, and  now everything is ok...... as is said, sometimes i need to restart the vm to run tests
<gatox> running again just in case
<mandel> gatox, run them several times, there should be issues with the web client tests like briancurtin saw
<gatox> mandel, 30 errors again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/902378/
<mandel> gatox, all of them from the webclient, sweet!
<gatox> yep
<mandel> how depressing is my work sometimes that I'm happy that only 30 tests fail..
<mandel> so, we have the webclient tests broken on windows.. but IPC and test_clients work!
<urbanape> alecu: what's your schedule look like?
<ralsina> mandel: 2 out of three wins you a tennis game. Except on grand slams, of course.
<mandel> ralsina, we are getting there.. although I've started dreaming about dirty reactors :P
<ralsina> mandel: there is a movie about that
<ralsina> mandel: http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDQQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.metacafe.com%2Fwatch%2F8250491%2Fchernobyl_diaries_movie_trailer%2F&ei=YudxT-mmFYjJgQe_ofAm&usg=AFQjCNGXYhHjEMarwvSj45k8r4tB2CYzFQ&sig2=91yb8r5rZ54vM5IHm06nuw
<ralsina> argh you google
<alecu> urbanape, I need to get some food in the next 30 mins, then I'm free for two hours till I have to run to the kinder
<urbanape> k, I've got standup for web & mobile in 20 minutes and need to get some lunch.
<urbanape> maybe before that.
<urbanape> I'll be free after.
<urbanape> maybe you, briancurtin, and I can chat for a bit.
<briancurtin> urbanape: the same for me. i'm putting together a branch, probably lunch, then i'm free in the afternoon
<urbanape> cool, sounds good
<mandel> ralsina, wtf hollywood?
<ralsina> mandel: looks like there are *loads* of people who go missing but they always leave their cameras behind. One would think that would help, you know, find them.
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: great then.
<mandel> alecu, got 5 mins?
<alecu> mandel, sure.
<ralsina> ok, I think I will have a lunch of "whatever I can cook in 10 minutes"
<ralsina> So that probably means noodles
<urbanape> I actually prefer the real life version, until I learned it was a hoax. http://www.kiddofspeed.com/chapter1.html http://open.salon.com/blog/mary_mycio/2011/01/21/the_chernobyl_biker_chick_that_wasnt
<mandel> alecu, I'd like to understand better what you meant to use aggregation over iheritance in lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases
<mandel> alecu, specially because the webclient tests are also broken on windows and not only the Pb ones..
<alecu> mandel, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/269496/inheritance-vs-aggregation
<alecu> mandel, I meant: it would be better to have that functionality as a separate class, than having it all inside TestCase.
<mandel> alecu, I know that already! I had my uni professor tell me that waaaay to many times, I'm more intrigue in what you meant ;)
<alecu> mandel, that way, we can have two or more instances of that class (let's call it MandelClass) per test.
<mandel> alecu, ok, so you meant, do not make it a super test class by provide it as a feature to be reused, right?
<alecu> mandel, we agree that a MandelClass can start a server, connect a client to it, and then when cleaning up it can wait for the connection of both to finish, right?
<alecu> mandel, yes, provide it as a feature to be reused.
<alecu> mandel, but then nessita suggested something else
<mandel> alecu, yes, I got confused, that is why
<alecu> mandel, she said something along the lines of "let's also have a testcase that *already* uses this MandelClass"
<mandel> alecu, ok, got it, making the small changes to adapt to that
<alecu> mandel, and I think she has a good point there, since most tests will only use one instance of the MandelClass.
<alecu> mandel, but we agreed that it's better to have the MandelClass separated so we can reuse it easily.
<alecu> mandel, so, that's it. Aggregation for MandelClass vs Inheritance for the MandelTestCase.
<mandel> alecu, she wanted it to use the Pb factories already, so to be really complete should be a MandelClass, MadelTestCase (gets factory) PbTestCase
<mandel> alecu, plus, the webclient tests are broken on windows due to a very similar issue
<alecu> perfect then.
<gatox> mandel, now i need a little help from you :P
<gatox> mandel, can you please ./run-tests for this branch? lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/limit-bandwidth
<mandel> gatox, which os?
<gatox> mandel, linux
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> mandel: also, do we really need to land this in precise?
<mandel> dobey, from my point of view, no
<mandel> dobey, or at least I would say, we can do something so that this does not affect P somehow
<mandel> dobey, but we have to consider that the longer those tests are broken the more the will brake
<dobey> well, users aren't running tests. :)
<mandel> dobey, you never know.. one of them was running the windows port with wine!
<mandel> dobey, but I think is one of those things we should chat with nessita and ralsina and decide what is the best, certainly refactoring tests in Beta2 sounds like a bad idea to me
<mandel> gatox, it looks like it is tuck in test_backend_is_correct
<gatox> crap
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<dobey> yeah we really should not be making any changes right now that aren't vital bug fixes for making the 3.0 release in 3 weeks
<dobey> or 2 weeks, or whatever it is
<mandel> gatox, dobey, alecu: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3ohy7q/
<gatox> mandel, hehehe
<mandel> dobey, yep, I agree the less we touch the better :)
<dobey> only thing i feel like breaking right now, is the seal on a new bottle of rum :P
<mandel> dobey, +1000 to that!
<urbanape> alecu, briancurtin: jumping on mumble
<briancurtin> urbanape: i'm finishing this bowl of spaghetti and will join in a few mins
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> alecu: lp:~urbanape/ubuntu-sso-client/initial-darwin-port
<gatox> ralsina_lunch, mandel when you have a moment, review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/limit-bandwidth/+merge/99575
<ralsina_lunch> gatox: sure!
<mandel> gatox, is EOD here, can I do it to my morning?
<gatox> mandel, no problem..... i can ask alecu too! :P
<gatox> alecu, review please?
<mandel> ok
<mandel> all, see you tom!
<dobey> cheers mandel
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> alecu_, do you have time for a short review?
<alecu_> gatox, I'm currently fighting with the macmini, while on a mumble with zac and brian
<gatox> alecu_, ok
<alecu_> gatox, is it urgent? I can do it later if you can wait...
<gatox> alecu_, no, no problem
<gatox> not urgent
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i don't know if i want to pay $5000 for a pair of shoes
<ralsina_lunch> gatox: I am not going to be able to do that review. Try to force others :-)
<ralsina_lunch> dobey: depends on 5000 what, and whether they give you superpowers
<gatox> ralsina_lunch, everyone is busy..... but i can wait for tomorrow
<dobey> ralsina_lunch: $ is USD not ARP.
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<ralsina> dobey: 5000 ARP is still insane for non-superpowered shoes
<dobey> ralsina: well they are the nike mag back to the future shoes
<briancurtin> gatox will buy those
<ralsina> dobey: well, self-lacing shoes save you 30 seconds every day, so over 10 years that's about $1500
<dobey> hahaha
<gatox> briancurtin, jejeje you already know me very well jejeje
<dobey> someone is selling the box *only* on ebay, for the shoes, for $750
<urbanape> alecu_: http://mxcl.github.com/homebrew/
<alecu_> dobey, ralsina: it's ARS, since ARP is a protocol.
<dobey> ARS then
<dobey> USD/4s
<ralsina> dobey: about /5s now in the "blue" market
<dobey> heh
<dobey> time for another sprint in bsas! :)
<ralsina> dobey: nah, everything is 25% more expensive to compensate ;-)
<dobey> i am way too tempted to just write "Done." for all these things, and nothing more
<alecu> dobey: do you know why tarmac is failing for sso? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/daemonize-networkstate-thread/+merge/99461
<alecu> dobey, in the second test run all tests seem to have passed ok.
<briancurtin> ugh, this update got left behind when i pushed the --with-icon fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/withicon-test-fix/+merge/99588 (very simple, add --with-icon to a string)
<dobey> alecu: 6 hours ago? sheesh
<dobey> Command appears to be hung. There has been no output for 900 seconds. Sending SIGTERM.
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: I need to run to kinder. I'll catch up with you guys later or tomorrow morning.
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> we'll keep working on this stuff and catch up tomrorow
<briancurtin> dobey: ralsina mentioned your experience with installers and versioning...i need to create a Windows release and need to get the right version of all of the branches, ralsina mentioned updating to certain tags?
<dobey> briancurtin: i don't know that everything has been tagged. and i have no experience with the windows installer really
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<briancurtin> dobey: i know how to make the installer, just not sure where/how to get tags...but if that hasn't happened...
<dobey> ralsina: if you need me to tag anything, i can. but i don't know what all you guys need for the windows build
<ralsina> dobey: basically, if you can give us blah so  we can do do "bzr branch blah" from it, we're good
<ralsina> dobey: the tag that would be used to generate tarballs
<briancurtin> ralsina: everything in nessita's stable branches checked out fine...except one thing i forgot to push :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/withicon-test-fix/+merge/99588 (tests only, one line --with-icon string update)
<dobey> ralsina: i get that. i don't know what all projects need to be tagged or anything for you.
<ralsina> dobey: ussoc, u1-client, u1cp, and storage-protocol
<dobey> something changed in storage protocol?
<ralsina> dobey: suspect not
<ralsina> dobey: or rather, I know not
<dobey> so client cp and sso then i guess
<gatox> ralsina, meeting in 5?
<gatox> min
<ralsina> gatox: impossible, I have my son literally on my lap
<dobey> ralsina, briancurtin: do we *need* that withicon-test-fix branch in it? it /is/ just tests right?
<ralsina> gatox: let's do it tomorrow when you start. What time would be that?
<urbanape> briancurtin: I get a conflict merging your buildout-setup branch into a stock trunk of uo-windows-installer
<urbanape> (using bzr colo)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhh true
<briancurtin> dobey: nah we dont require it, it changes no functionality
<gatox> ralsina, i'm here at 8
<dobey> ok
<briancurtin> urbanape: i'll get it up to date
<ralsina> gatox: ok, I will try to do the same
<ralsina> gatox: probably 8:15
<dobey> ralsina: did anything change in sso?
<gatox> ralsina, ok, no problem......
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<gatox> ralsina, good news! u1 works fine in winxp-portuguese \o/
<ralsina> gatox: yay
<gatox> ralsina, it seems to be some kind of bug (not sure) that we are debugging with elopio
<ralsina> gatox: just for you, or also for elopi-o?
<gatox> ralsina, i've installed a clean portuquese-winxp and then install the u1-installer 2.99.1 and it works..... we are checking with his machine too
<gatox> i found another unicode bug.... but trivial..... filing the issue right now
<dobey> ralsina: ok, will have to wait for the things to land then
 * dobey notes that branches actually have to be set to "Approved" to land
<ralsina> dobey: thanks, briancurtin will be doing it
<briancurtin> ralsina: the u1client branch nessita proposed was merged but not approved - the others were approved. i'm guessing i should set u1client to approved then?
<ralsina> briancurtin: merged but not approved?
<dobey> briancurtin: no
<briancurtin> this is the one that isn't already approved https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91.1
<dobey> briancurtin: none of them were approved. i set the client one to approved earlier, and it is merged; the others aren't merged yet, i just set them to approved
<briancurtin> am i looking at the wrong place then? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.91.1 shows approved
<dobey> briancurtin: no, i *just* set it to approved
<dobey> briancurtin: see the "3 minutes ago" next to my name there :)
<dobey> briancurtin: so they should land at the next pass of tarmac in a few more minutes
<dobey> briancurtin: once they're merged, then i'll tag the revisions
<urbanape> quick errand, bbiabn
<dobey> briancurtin: ok. so you can pull from a tag for the 3 projects only right, and pull the rest of the packages from tarballs or different tag?
<briancurtin> dobey: at this point i dont know what "pull from a tag" means. i need to somehow acquire the 3 projects you just tagged, then like -storage-protocol since it didnt change i would acquire that from whatever previous tag
<dobey> briancurtin: bzr branch lp:foo -r tag_name for example is "pull from a tag"
<briancurtin> dobey: easy enough. so where in lp do i find "tag_name"
<ralsina> briancurtin: worse case do it manually in sources/
<dobey> briancurtin: so lp:ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0 -r release-2_99_91_1
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i was just going to do that part manually since it has choked the last few times
<briancurtin> dobey: thanks, trying this now
<dobey> briancurtin: if you "view revisions" for a branch in lp, one of the columsn lists the tags
<dobey> like on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0/changes
<briancurtin> ah, there we go
<dobey> briancurtin: you can just replace "ubuntuone-control-panel" in that url with the other project names to get the same page for them, as they've all got stable-3-0 branches, and are owned by the same team
<dobey> man, trying to remember everything i did in the past year is hard
<gatox> EOD here! see you tomorrow people!
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<dobey> chao cylon!
<gatox> jejee
<ralsina> dobey: think "from budapest onwards"
<dobey> ralsina: i reamember when 1 year ago was. that's an easy problem to solve :P
<dobey> there's even a button on my panel that can tell me exactly when it was, even!
<briancurtin> ralsina: does this release bump the number from 203 to 204? or is that only done for the actual public release?
<briancurtin> (looking at ubuntuone.xml)
<ralsina> briancurtin: I think I have 1000 in trunk now
<ralsina> briancurtin: we need to start clean anyway
<ralsina> Ok, so this day was a waste for me, can't do anything because I am constantly interrupted, may as well give up
<ralsina> bye people, see you all tomorrow
<briancurtin> bye ralsina
<alecu> ralsina, btw: all the fixes for sd on windows seem to have landed by now.
<alecu> ralsina, even the one that was on -sso.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any word on bug #940669?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940669 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940669
<dobey> oh i love crashes that fail retrace :(
<dobey> wait
<dobey> why the hell is ubuntu-sso-login hitting qt?
<dobey> alecu: ^^ why would ubuntu-sso-login be hitting QSocket code?
<rcon> Ubuntu One is down for me via the web interface.
<rcon> Suggestions?
<dobey> hrmm, works here
<alecu> dobey, I'm checking it out
<dobey> rcon: can you clarify what you mean by "down" please?
<rcon> I
<rcon> I'll pull up the error msg.
<rcon> One sec.
<rcon> It was an 50* error. But it's resolved, huzzah!
<dobey> :)
<briancurtin> alecu: FYI i'm not able to stop syncdaemon
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin> alecu: hm, it reacts differently when running from the installer - that stops fine. on my dev box, starting each sso, SD, then CP, in that case SD can't be stopped except from taskmgr
<nessita> briancurtin: silly question (and hi!), you sure you're running latest u1client using latest ussoc?
<nessita> briancurtin: since alecu fixed ussoc regarding network detection, which is used from u1client
<nessita> so, if you run u1client with an outdated ussoc in the pythonpath, that will not have the proper fix
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm running the py2exe'ed binaries out of what was built from that release tag
<nessita> briancurtin: so, I know very little about that, but what pythonpath are those using?
<briancurtin> nessita: i will try it first thing in the morning to confirm, it might just be something with my setup because it *does* work fine when run from the installer in a VM
<nessita> (does that question even apply?)
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm not really sure - they import everything from a zipfile
<nessita> briancurtin: any chance you open that zip file and check if it has the proper ussoc?
<alecu> or perhaps it's even using the ussoc from pythonpath instead of the new one.
<briancurtin> nessita: it only includes pyc's in the zip so i can't totally confirm. i did the build in a completely new directory layout
<briancurtin> i only ever set PYTHONPATH per console window, so it wouldnt have picked anything up
<nessita> briancurtin: not sure what else to advice :-.
<briancurtin> nessita: i should probably get off the computer and EOD since my brain is about to melt. i will look into this first thing in the morning
<nessita> briancurtin: have some rest
<briancurtin> will do. you and alecu should as well, it's already evening there
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> briancurtin, regarding the bug, just make sure this branch was included in your .exes: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/daemonize-networkstate-thread/+merge/99461
<alecu> it's an sso branch, and it only landed 3 hours ago.
<briancurtin> alecu: it looks like that made it, but i'll look deeper tomorrow morning
<briancurtin> bye all
#ubuntuone 2012-03-28
<lamalex> if i replace a file that is syncd with U1 and is published, does the link change?
<lamalex> did i manage to say that right
<karni> lamalex: Normally the link should change, as it's not the same content you have published. Although I do remember we had a bug that a link was still pointing to the new content, I think. Please hit up duanedesign tomorrow, he'll know better.
<karni> lamalex: To be honest, it's best to check, it's pretty simple :) Although it's nearly 5AM here, so I gotta go!
<BryanRuiz> hi
<BryanRuiz> i want to sync my entire home directory
<BryanRuiz> how do i go about doing so?
<BryanRuiz> i found out about mount --bind which helps me with directories outside my home directory
<BryanRuiz> but doing that to the /home/bryan directory seems to be a bad idea / infinite loop
<BryanRuiz> how can i tell if ubuntuone is running?
<BryanRuiz> (figured out the home directory issue)
<BryanRuiz> err ubuntu one directory*
<BryanRuiz> i have the syncdameon running
<BryanRuiz> i stuck some huge directories in it
<BryanRuiz> when i look online, i dont see anything
<BryanRuiz> but maybe its compressing a snapshot of my files or something?
<BryanRuiz> mysql data directory /var/www and my home directory to be exact
<mandel> morning !
<duanedesign> BryanRuiz: you can run the command u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l   to see how many items are in the sync queue
<gatox> good morning!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> nessita, do you have time for a review?
<nessita> gatox: sure!
<gatox> nessita, ah..... you alrady review it and marked as need fixing :P
<nessita> gatox: hehehe
<nessita> gatox: I added an explanation of why, please let me know if I'm mistaken
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i understand
<mandel> nessita, gatox morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<mandel> nessita, question: I have looked at the tests of sso on windows, the test_ipc and test_clients I have managed to fix via de work on ubuntone-dev-tools but there are bugs in the webclient tests (dirty reactor in the server that hosts the fake page)
<nessita> mandel: are those "new"?
<mandel> nessita, I think is a good idea to propose first the u1dev-tools code, then the fixes for sso for ipc and test_clients and later for to the webclient ones
<nessita> mandel: sounds reasonable :-)
<mandel> nessita, what do you mean with 'new'? new failures or new tests?
<nessita> mandel: new failures
<mandel> nessita, I thin the failures are 'old' and I'm the one to blame this time I though I wrote a correct way to disconnect the server providing pages but I did not :*(
<mandel> s/thin/think
<alecu> hey, all!
<nessita> mandel: ok, no problem. Your plan sounds good
<nessita> hola alecu
<mandel> nessita, cool, then I'll move that way :)
<alecu> good morning!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<nessita> I want to share that I *hate* doing the allhands stuff
 * nessita protests
<mandel> nessita, +100000
<mandel> alecu, nessita, an example of the API for save service/client tests: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/903779/
<mandel> alecu, last part of it there is an example on how to use it with more than one service factory, I don't know about the cleanup getting the service factory..
<nessita> mandel: by Adder you mean Aditioner?
<nessita> I just realized you might, the first time I read that I read it wrong :-P
<mandel> nessita, you got me there.. I don't know the right way to say it, Aditioner sounds good
<gatox> nessita, this branch is ready for re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/limit-bandwidth/+merge/99575
<mandel> nessita, alecu, so there are diff way to use it, use the SaveService runner so that you can have multiple services etc.. use the TwistedServiceTestCase which takes the factories and the Pb one so that we have even less to do
<nessita> gatox: awesome!
 * gatox goes back to unicode issues
<mandel> nessita, gatox, alecu I need to go down to the shop for  10 mins I'll be quickly back
 * mandel goes quickly
<nessita> mandel: wear a coat! is frozen here
<gatox> mandel, ack
<gatox> nessita, ohhhh this is a beautiful weather!
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<nessita> gatox: yes, but 7 degrees is too little for my taste
<gatox> nessita, i was hoping to go down a little bit more :P
<gatox> nessita, and i'll feel like home
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> gatox: you crazy southern guy :-P
<nessita> gatox: we have to sprint one of these days, if you like. I can turn on the heat, of course :-P
<gatox> nessita, ejejeje of course, now that its cool..... i have more chances to leave my home :P
<gatox> nessita, whenever you want
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<ralsina> and good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi, remember our meeting? :P do you have time?
<ralsina> gatox: I remember, I did not have time, I will in 5' :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok, no problem
<ralsina> nessita: I am about to look at the branch you mailed me yesterday, should have an idea soonish, hopefully
<nessita> ralsina: yey! thanks
<nessita> ralsina: you can postpone to after meeting with gatox (perhaps that's more urgent?) I'm not blocked yet, since I'm doing the allhands stuff
<nessita> (and crying about it :-D)
<ralsina> nessita: so say we all! :-)
<nessita> heh
 * gatox reads "so say we all" and remembers battlestar galactica .P
<ralsina> gatox: was the idea ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: we can postpone the objectives talk until our 1-1 since they are not due so soon
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: BUT you need to do your self-appraisal today, so do that instead
<ralsina> gatox: and ask for your peer reviews
<gatox> ralsina, but i need the objetives first
<gatox> that's what the page says
<ralsina> gatox: you never had objectives because you joined after the cycle begun
<ralsina> gatox: so if it says you should give it objectives first, that's wrong
<ralsina> gatox: and you should mail dragnob
<ralsina> gatox: or rather ping her since we are on a tight schedule
 * ralsina pretends he knows what he's talking about, badly
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll check, i was under the impression that the link for self-review is not activated until you put your objectives
<ralsina> gatox: yes, you should have put those in last year in april ;-)
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: LAME OF YOU
<gatox> ralsina, why you didn't tell me that before!!
<gatox> jejjee
<gatox> ralsina, As soon as your objectives have been countersigned, click on to your Home Page and follow the link under 'My Tasks' directing you to 'Fill in your self evaluation'.
<gatox> ralsina, in this moment i can only see Set objectives for evaluation campaign APR12
<gatox> but i can do everything around 15 ART after our 1-1.... i think i have enough time
<ralsina> gatox: right, and I can't evaluate you agaist those
<ralsina> gatox: so please talk to dragnob ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, is spring here \o/
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is ubuntuone-control-panel-qt maintained or abandoned?
<mandel> hrw, very very maintained!
<hrw> nevermind - after reinstallation of half python it started finally
<hrw> karni: add option to u1f to abort uploading
<hrw> mandel: and it looks great
<mandel> hrw,  :)
<karni> hrw: yup, on my list, soon to be added
<hrw> mandel: when last time I looked it was suggesting to be closed in few seconds ;)
<mandel> hrw, really? weird..
<hrw> mandel: long time ago, gtk client, ugly theme set by default
<mandel> hrw, well we are al the time trying to improve things, is just that is hard some times :)
<hrw> mandel: agreed
<ralsina> nessita: always-in-... feels so BAD as a folder name :-)
<mandel> alecu, is bug 965885 the only one we have seen so far about proxy from users?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965885 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with ValueError in get_proxy_settings(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: '@as []'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965885
<alecu> mandel, yes: and the user even found a way to fix it.
<mandel> alecu, I don't know if I should feel happy or very very scared..
<alecu> mandel, but beta 2 is released tomorrow, so we'll see more of this next week :-)
<mandel> alecu, oh, I though we already did it.. I'm terrible with dates!
<urbanape> morning, everyone
<gatox> nessita, i'm having this problem trying to execute u1-cp on windows, have you seen this before? http://ubuntuone.com/3iWpnsd9XydRuxoPvgY9jF
<gatox> sso is running
<ralsina> gatox: you are running it from sources? Doesn't work
<gatox> ralsina, :S
<ralsina> gatox: our bin/whatever are not executables on windows
<mandel> time for lunch here!
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll try to create the exes to fix this issue
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<nessita> gatox: looking
<gatox> nessita, ralsina already answer me
<nessita> gatox: the ussoc UI is not being opened
<nessita> gatox: very likely is because the spawner can't finx it
<gatox> nessita, not working on windows
<nessita> gatox: right
<gatox> need to create the exes
<nessita> gatox: yeap
<nessita> gatox: or, you could add the U1 account using the installer
<nessita> gatox: and then, tweak the code in the repo to always show the wizard pages, if you're debugging
<gatox> nessita, but i need the process of login to reproduce the issue
<gatox> ahh
<nessita> gatox: not really, no? you just need to access the wizard pages, right?
<gatox> yes
<nessita> gatox: let me point you to the code you need to tweak
<gatox> thanks
<nessita> gatox: gui/qt/controlpanel.py
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<nessita> gatox: looking for the line number now
<nessita> gatox: one option is to replace:
<nessita>     117         credentials = yield self.backend.get_credentials()
<nessita>     118         if not credentials:
<nessita>     119             self.on_credentials_not_found()
<nessita> with:
<nessita>     117         credentials = yield self.backend.get_credentials()
<nessita>     118         if True:
<nessita>     119             self.on_credentials_not_found()
<nessita> gatox:  self.on_credentials_not_found() will show the wizard every time, and if you already have credentials in the system, clicking on 'register' will just take you to the next page
<nessita> gatox: makes sense/
<nessita> ?
<gatox> nessita, mmm i'll try that
<dobey> if you accidentally commit that and it lands in trunk… oi :P
<dobey> do pylint/pyflakes raise giant red flags about "if True:" and "if False:" ?
<nessita> dobey: tests will fail
<nessita> dobey: don't know, but the controlpanel test suite will definitely fail
<dobey> ok
 * ralsina wraps all code in "if True == 1" to avoid malicious True = None in untrusted imports
<ralsina> nessita: I am taking a while with that branch because I hae some broken updates in my system, so am late on nightlies and doing allhands myself
<ralsina> nessita: hopefully by noon I will have all straightened up
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks for the update
<dobey> ralsina: but that will fail on systems where True is 0, and False is any other value :)
<ralsina> dobey: don't even want to TRY understand that :-)
 * mandel back
<BryanRuiz1> hey there
<BryanRuiz1> so i setup ubuntuone with 80 gigs last night, and hooked up my mysql data directory, /var/www/ and my home directory to it
<BryanRuiz1> i see syncdamon running, but i dont see any files uploaded yet
<BryanRuiz1> i let the thing sit overnight
<dobey> you can't synchronize directories outside of your home, or your home directory itself; only folders within your home directory
<BryanRuiz1> dobey: i set the directory to be /backup
<BryanRuiz1> and then i use mount --bind to add directories to it
<BryanRuiz1> used*
<BryanRuiz1> my user has all read/write permissions to all those folders
<BryanRuiz1> actually... maybe not the mysql directory
<dobey> don't do that
<dobey> it *will* break
<BryanRuiz1> how do you sync folders in your home directory?
<BryanRuiz1> can i set mysql/apache to run from within my home directory
<BryanRuiz1> ?
<dobey> probably, though i'm not sure you'd want to do that
<BryanRuiz1> id like a backup of my client work, the databases and my home directories
<dobey> so, ubuntu one is not a backup service. and it sounds like you want a backup service.
<BryanRuiz1> maybe
<dobey> if you want to do backups to ubuntu one, you should probably use deja-dup
<BryanRuiz1> any suggestions
<dobey> it will create back-ups of things and has a feature to put them in ubuntu one, and then restore them
<BryanRuiz1> i got  a small 128GB SSD drive, i dont want to dupe my data
<BryanRuiz1> ::sigh:: maybe its time to get 256
<BryanRuiz1> not sure why it will break with my setup
<BryanRuiz1> as well
<ralsina> BryanRuiz1: trying to sync something like a mysql DB file will never succeed because it changes faster than we can sync it
<dobey> mounting things in your home directory and then syncing the mounted folder will break, becuase when it gets unmounted, u1 will think all the files were deleted
<ralsina> BryanRuiz1: so you never have a successful upload of the file
<BryanRuiz1> i see ralsina
<dobey> and mounting your home folder inside your home folder is inception.
<ralsina> BryanRuiz1: so, for backups, please use a backup tools, or it will end in tears :-)
<BryanRuiz1> dobey: thats why i moved it out :)
<dobey> ubuntuone does not support mounts or symlinks
<ralsina> It will probably end in tear anyway, as we all know ;-)
<BryanRuiz1> dobey: the system only mounts and unmounts at boot though? i would think before sync is running
<dobey> you loopback mount something in your home directory as root?
<BryanRuiz1> i added an entry to /etc/fstab to do a bind mount
<BryanRuiz1> which allows me to mount a folder in another folder
<dobey> also there is no guarantee that it will successfully mount, nor that it won't unmount in the middle of things happening
<BryanRuiz1> well thats true
<BryanRuiz1> yeah
<BryanRuiz1> maybe ill get a bigger drive and setup rsync or that thing you were talking about
<BryanRuiz1> and do datadumps instead of the data dir for mysql
<BryanRuiz1> .. now i just got to figure out how to clone my SSD drive
<dobey> you also really don't want to sync everything in your home
<BryanRuiz1> why not?
<BryanRuiz1> i wont if you suggest
<BryanRuiz1> but i like my .bash_rc's and stuff too
<ralsina> BryanRuiz1: there are logs for our sync. If you sync the logs, the sync will generate more logs.
<dobey> because firefox cache can be huge, and change a lot
<BryanRuiz1> i see
<dobey> because apps store system-specific things
<ralsina> BryanRuiz1: put all those files in a folder. Sync that folder. Use symlinks (or hard links) to put those files in the right places in the system
<BryanRuiz1> :sigh: i thought this was going to be an easy project
<dobey> so if you have a huge screen on your workstation, and sync your config, then go to your laptop and open an app, it could appear way off screen
<BryanRuiz1> i see
<dobey> amongst other problems
<BryanRuiz1> well thanks guys
<BryanRuiz1> ive been enlightened
<BryanRuiz1> appreciate it
<ralsina> BryanRuiz1: sorry to be so gloomy ;-)
<dobey> you *could* also write a script, which uses the REST API, create a folder on the server, and only upload files to that folder, rather than syncing them
<dobey> which will be more like what you want
<dobey> at least for backing up the mysql/apache data
<dobey> for home dir, you really need to be much more selective about what syncs
<BryanRuiz1> dobey: i do enough development, are you talking me into more?
<BryanRuiz1> sigh
<BryanRuiz1> so
<BryanRuiz1> only upload
<BryanRuiz1> can i rsync to a REST API :-x
<BryanRuiz1> hate to move my laptop and then the thing starts over
<BryanRuiz1> you are right that an upload is better
<dobey> it's REST, not rsync :P
<urbanape> briancurtin: got your tweet last night. Need any help?
<briancurtin> urbanape: i think i just have something screwed up here. if i just start a new branch, how badly does that screw your setup up? alternatively i'd have to figure out why merging suddenly deletes nearly all contents of /devsetup
<urbanape> doesn't screw me up at all.
<briancurtin> urbanape: i got a fresh u1-win-installer branch, merged buildout-setup, then it complained about unversioned directories and removed everything except buildout.cfg
<urbanape> yup
<urbanape> that's what I was seeing, too.
<briancurtin> urbanape: so i'll go with a C&P of the files, start a fresh branch, then get it functioning. i'm looking into something else right now but will be on this shortly
<urbanape> k, thanks
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> why is the progress bar not going away
<nessita> ralsina: I'm in mumbler
<nessita> mumble*
<ralsina> nessita: logging in
 * mandel is being mocked by pylint..
<mandel> dobey, http://www.flickr.com/photos/landoni/6295815299
<alecu> mandel, that just made my brain melt
<dobey> heh
<mandel> alecu, is a good riddle hehe
<mandel> dobey, can you give me a hand with a small pylint issue I have in a branch?
<mandel> dobey, the branch is lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases I have added the comments to disable the pylint error but it does not seem to work
 * dobey looks
<dobey> mandel: weird
<mandel> dobey, that is why I asked you :)
<dobey> i don't know, but we've had this problem before :(
<mandel> dobey, was there a way to solve it?
<mandel> dobey, my idea for a workaround would be to extend Broker and put factory in it.. but it feels bad to do that
<mandel> dobey, also, I wonder why it does not complain in the other tests..
<dobey> in ubuntuone-client we disabled it in the pylintrc it seems (though we stopped using pylint for other reasons in u1client since)
<dobey> mandel: if you comment out that one line, and then run u1lint again, it will complain about the other tests
<dobey> this is definitely a bug in pylint though
 * dobey again suggests replacing pylint everywhere with pyflakes
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> dobey, stupid pylint.. I'll do a dirty workaround
<dobey> meh
<nessita> standup everyone?
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, urbanape, thisfred?
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed limit bandwidth issue. Debug some xp unicode issues.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with syncing your computer with the cloud unicode issue. Performance review. 1-1 with ralsina.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Got all test_clients and ipc clients to work on widows using the new test case. Refactored the testcase so that we can have a save service runner to start more than one service. All hands + admin paper work.
<mandel> TODO: Propose u1dev-tools branch and sso. Look at fixing webclient tests on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: stupid pylint.. will do a workaround
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: preping for, doing, and testing the windows release, 1-1, mac mumble for a bit
<briancurtin> TODO: get buildout updated and in order for mac
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: i bought a big can of coffee grounds last night, so no
<briancurtin> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: reviews (a lot), update and landed stable-3-0 branches for windows release (v2.99.91.1)
<nessita> TODO: performance reviews, 1-1 with ralsina, reviews, bug #959447
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 959447 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Computer to cloud wizard page: if os.walk fails, 'Calculating' header never goes away" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959447
<dobey> λ DONE: perf review stuff, triage, review
<dobey> λ TODO: reviews, finish #961342, bug #965886, health care survey thing
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965886 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "Progress bar on launcher icon does not go away after sync is complete" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965886
<dobey> thisfred:
<thisfred> DONE: peer reviews / work on u1db mapping indexes TODO: mapping indexes / discuss packaging u1db BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
 * alecu is writting notes!
<alecu> DONE: meeting with the zeitgeist guys to discuss u1 flooding zg, worked with mac guys to set up my dev env
<alecu> TODO: get a new videocard, allhands reviews, more osx,
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: not a productive day, was a nurse most of it, some reviews, some helping around, some allhands. some calls TODO: finish allhands, send windows binaries to sign BLOCKED: no
<urbanape> me
<dobey> urbanape: go
<urbanape> DONE: Worked a bit with briancurtin and alecu on setting up an OS X dev instance. TODO: Keep going with a new branch of the -installer that briancurtin is working on. BLOCK: None
<dobey> ok, i'm off to get lunch. bbiab
<urbanape> me too
<urbanape> briancurtin, alecu: we can pick up this afternoon, yeah?
<alecu> urbanape, sure.
<briancurtin> urbanape: works for me
<mandel> dobey, nessita, I have the code to fix bug 963082 do I need an FFe for this, should I speak with joshuahoover ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963082 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Need reusable code for tests that use twisted tcp connections" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963082
<briancurtin> alecu: it turns out your daemonize-networkstate-thread branch did *not* make it into stable-3.0, so it didn't get into the installer i built
<alecu> briancurtin, yup, since it was a windows-only fix it probably did not matter to get into the stable that's used for ubuntu.
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm going to rebuild the exes locally and test it out
<alecu> briancurtin, great! it means that it might still fix the issue :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: that's the one for the bug about syncdaemon not stopping?
<alecu> ralsina, yesa
<briancurtin> ralsina: yes
<alecu> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: because if it is, we need it in the release :-/
<alecu> ralsina, and the windows release is made from stable-3.0?
<briancurtin> ralsina: can i redo a release based on stable-3.0 + alecu's branch?
<ralsina> alecu: yes it is
<ralsina> briancurtin: well, we are trying not to do those things anymoew
<ralsina> anymore*
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> so grmbl
<briancurtin> alecu: and i confirmed, it does stop properly now
<alecu> briancurtin, ok, awesome.
<alecu> ralsina, should I work on a branch and propose it against stable-3-0?
<alecu> ralsina, or is it "blocked" because of the ubuntu release?
<ralsina> alecu: I don't know. Sigh.
<alecu> ralsina, maybe we should ask nessita or dobey?
 * ralsina is fighting in multiple fronts. Failed for Hitler, failed for Napoleon.
<ralsina> alecu: yes please.
<alecu> nessita, dobey: we found a windows bug in sso that's not in stable-3-0. Should we make a branch to add it to stable-3-0? Or what's the procedure now?
<alecu> nessita, dobey: since we are in beta, I don't know what the right procedure is.
<nessita> alecu: no need for a stable-3-0 branch, will land into stable next Tuesday
<ralsina> ok, so we do the windows release from trunk?
<mandel> briancurtin, did you merge this in the build: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/retrieve-proxy-creds/+merge/98828
<alecu> nessita, <ralsina> ok, so we do the windows release from trunk?
<briancurtin> mandel: no, i didn't know that had to go in
<mandel> briancurtin, mea culpa..
<mandel> ralsina, alecu please can I haz reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/retrieve-proxy-creds/+merge/98828
<alecu> mandel, ack
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: I would say from stable-3-0 when we update it, or applying a patch?
<nessita> a patch to the installer
<mandel> briancurtin, it means people will have problems with proxies.. we 'll see what happens :)
<alecu> ralsina, how many users will "sd not stopping" affect?
<alecu> ralsina, if it's only users using "u1sdtool -q", then I say we wait till tuesday.
<alecu> ralsina, if it's a bigger number, then I say let's go with trunk.
<ralsina> alecu: everyone that, you know, tries to stop it
<ralsina> alecu: also those selecting "stop" from the tray menu
<ralsina> alecu: but I don't have numbers
<ralsina> alecu: and it's a regression
<alecu> ralsina, are you sure it's a regression?
<alecu> ralsina, the networkstate thread was never stopped since... ever.
<ralsina> alecu: not sure, now that you mention it
<ralsina> alecu: the previous release didn't have network detection, maybe
<alecu> ralsina, that was probably the reason that some test runs were not stopping also.
<ralsina> I just feel bad about having a fix and not releasing it
<alecu> ralsina, that's life! :-)
<alecu> on the other hand: mandel: how many users will your branch affect?
<alecu> mandel, every user that has no proxy configured?
<mandel> alecu, yes
<alecu> mandel, how will it break?
<alecu> mandel, because afaict, it does not break on simple irl.
<ralsina> Ok, let's do it from stable-3-0 + those two patches :-(
<mandel> alecu, affects all of those with an auth proxy
<mandel> alecu, how did you set the proxy on windows?
<briancurtin> ralsina: so my current setup, plus alecu's SD stop, plus mandel's proxy one linked a few  minutes ago?
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes
<alecu> mandel, I was talking about "non proxied"
<ralsina> and let's slip it one more day, since we need to merge these in trunk and test it all
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ^
<mandel> alecu, non proxied are happy people without that branch
<alecu> mandel, awesome.
<alecu> ralsina, briancurtin: my branch landed on sso trunk yesterday.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: so is this another new installer that we'll be receiving for further testing?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: afraid so, yes
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ugh, ok
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we missed a couple of critical updates in the last one :-(
 * ralsina owes dinners to you and QA over this
<joshuahoover> elopio, rmcbride: don't waste time testing the win installer sent earlier
<joshuahoover> heh
<joshuahoover> ralsina: we need to work on getting those builds spit out of jenkins...if we need to add it to the release plan so it gets priority, let's do it
<mandel> joshuahoover, do I need a FFe for this bug 963082
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963082 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Need reusable code for tests that use twisted tcp connections" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963082
<joshuahoover> mandel: from what i could make of that bug description - no
<mandel> joshuahoover, ralsina, I', working on fixing tests on windows simply for that :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes, let's
<mandel> joshuahoover, can you add a comment, I don't think is needed, but it might mean an API change.. no idea to be honest :)
<briancurtin> mandel: need to mumble/chat with you about jenkins at some point (for the above^)
<joshuahoover> mandel: if it's an api change, then it needs an ffe
<mandel> briancurtin, yep, lets do it once I managed to get the tests to be green.. evil dirty reactors!
<mandel> joshuahoover, do you want me to add a tag or something to the bug?
<elopio> ralsina: ok. It's rmcbride's turn on testing, but I'll join you on the dinner without objections :)
<joshuahoover> mandel: if you find out that we need to change the api then add u1-ffe and let me know
<mandel> joshuahoover, is a new testcase.. I'll add it specially because dobey mentioned we needed one and I trust his judgment
<joshuahoover> mandel: right, but you said you weren't sure if you needed to change the api as a result of creating the test
<mandel> joshuahoover, well, for me, there are no api changes, is a new testcase you can use..
<mandel> joshuahoover, but honestly, I'm retarded when talking about this things.. I always bend things towards my point of view
<mandel> joshuahoover, so.. I think I don't need one and I was trying to get you in my side :)
<joshuahoover> mandel: heh...normally, if it's just adding tests, we'd never need an ffe, but the exception would be a changed api
<mandel> joshuahoover, the problem is that the library is a tests library.. that is why I have no clue
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: sorry I did not answer too much, but was debugging a potential data loss issue with a co-worker
<alecu> nessita, no prob.
<duanedesign> on Windows 7 where is the syncdaemon.conf ?
<briancurtin> duanedesign: looking
<briancurtin> duanedesign: C:\Users\$USERNAME\AppData\Local\ubuntuone\syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> thank you!
<dobey> mandel: huh?
<mandel> dobey, nothing, added a ffe tag for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases/+merge/99759
<mandel> dobey, also added you in the review
<dobey> mandel: what uses it?
<mandel> dobey, atm nothing besides a branch that fixes sso tests for windows
<dobey> mandel: i don't think we should put this change into stable-3-0. is there any reason we need to actually ship it in precise?
<mandel> dobey, no, but we needed for getting jenkins to green again
<dobey> mandel: is the sso test already fixed using something else? or what?
<mandel> dobey, no, the fail on windows
<mandel> dobey, they have been broken for a while, which also affects mac because is the same code
<ralsina> dobey: they work on linux by chance, basically (and because we would have noticed if they did not)
<dobey> ralsina: sure, but that wasn't what i was asking :)
<ralsina> mandel: let's put this only on trunk and get jenkins working with that
<dobey> nessita: ^^ you'll have to remember to not include the sso branch in the releases if we land this in trunk to fix jenkins?
<nessita> dobey: sorry, not following (debuggin a syncdemon run in private). WOuld you please point me to the branch?
<ralsina> mandel: put something in the commit, like "not for 3-0"
<nessita> ralsina: it would be too much to ask not to land this until Tuesday?
<dobey> ralsina: this is why i was pushing for "only cherry pick completed things out of trunk" :)
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think that would be a problem
<nessita> ralsina: if we can wait till tuesday, I can still use all my automagic scripts to build stable updates. If it can not wait, no problem, I will d the work by hand
<ralsina> mandel: input?
<mandel> nessita, ralsina we can wait :)
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: we also have the 3.0.0 release one week from tuesday btw. and we really shouldn't be changing *anything* in stable-3-0 at that point, unless it's a critical bug fix, and we should definitely only cherry pick to stable-3-0 at that point
<nessita> dobey: agreed on cherry pick for that last release
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, dobey I'll continue fixing tests based on that for sso using a pipeline and will propose when we are ready :)
<ralsina> mandel: however, I still want to move forward with getting jenkins green and building installers
<ralsina> mandel: so let's think on how we can do that using yur branch of devtools
<dobey> ralsina: landing changes in devtools is no problem for me. i just want it to be clear what should/shouldn't be going to stable-3-0 (and thus precise) at this point
<dobey> ralsina: the sso fix itself to use this test case, would block until tuesday, given the discussion that just happened :)
<ralsina> dobey,mandel, nessita: ok, so how about this: we land this on devtools trunk on tuesday after tarballs, and the release after that is cherry-picked manually
<ralsina> since that last release should have almost no changes anyway
<nessita> ralsina: that was the plan as how I understood it :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, just wanted to write it all together :-)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, ack!
<dobey> eh
<nessita> gatox: ping. In the limit bandwidth branch, where are you tetsing that limits are -1 if throttling is disabled?
<gatox> nessita, ah i wasn't testing the values, i was testing the check state
<gatox> i can add that to the same test
<nessita> gatox: you should add a test inside the backend suite
<nessita> gatox: since you modified the backend code
<gatox> nessita, ok....... i'll do that
<nessita> gatox: thanks (considering adding a test that fails if your code is not in place)
<gatox> nessita, test for backend added in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/limit-bandwidth/+merge/99575
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<urbanape> yo
<mandel> all, EOD here, catch you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<nessita> gatox: review added
<nessita> gatox: let me know if it makes sense
 * gatox checking.....
<gatox> nessita, totally agree..... sorry to not catch that
<nessita> gatox: is ok :-)
<nessita> will have lunch now!
<gatox> nessita, done
<briancurtin> urbanape: lp:~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/buildout-env now works. I wrote the directions on that google doc from yesterday
<briancurtin> urbanape: it seems to work for most things except the "install sources" command doesn't because of version differences (bzr is for 2.6, bin/python from buildout is 2.7, can't find bzrlib in 2.7, etc)
<briancurtin> but doing that step manually is cake
<urbanape> hmm, it's not finding the zc.buildout that I definitely have installed.
<urbanape> 1.5.2 even
<briancurtin> hm, i just did it on my windows and mac machines and didn't come across that
<briancurtin> urbanape: what's the error you get for it?
<urbanape> briancurtin: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63285/
<urbanape> guess I should back it out of my system python's site-packages.
<gatox> ralsina, ping! 1-1?
<briancurtin> urbanape: i ran the bootstrap.py from a vanilla system python and it worked out fine. maybe try "python -S bootstrap.py --distritute" to not import "site" and ignore your system setup?
<ralsina> gatox: mumble?
<gatox> ralsina, yep
<gatox> ralsina, already on mumble..... can you hear me?
<ralsina> gatox: in a sec
<gatox> ack
 * alecu late lunchs and errands.
<dobey> i supposed an hour isn't too bad a wait for a ppa build, eh :-/
<nessita> gatox: approved! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/limit-bandwidth/+merge/99575
<gatox> nessita, great!
<gatox> ralsina, objectives done!
<ralsina> gatox: looking...
<dobey> oi
<duanedesign> where are the python regexes of the files SD ignores in Windows? They are not in C:\Users\$USERNAME\AppData\Local\ubuntuone\syncdaemon.conf
<dobey> duanedesign: that file should only include the user's changes. the global ones are in the installed program directory i think
<briancurtin> duanedesign: looking
<dobey> which i guess is somewhere in C:\Program Files\Ubuntu One\
<dobey> although that doesn't include things which are ignored in code
<briancurtin> duanedesign: I'm seeing it in C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\data\syncdaemon.conf
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on objectives
<gatox> ralsina, great!
<ralsina> yay, only 11 tasks left in allhands, none "HIGH"
<dobey> ralsina: the fact that it puts a priority on anything, and that priority isn't "HIGH" is a bit amusing
<dobey> self-evaluations are LOW priority, but MUST be done today :P
<ralsina> dobey: I am blocked there because I don't have my objectives approved
<ralsina> OTOH, reviews of my peers all have due dates a week ago, but they are actually due on april 11th
<dobey> ralsina: your objectives from last year aren't approved?
<ralsina> dobey: the dog ate them
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> dobey: my manager's objectives are not approved yet
<ralsina> dobey: so it's like a tradition
<dobey> of course
<gatox> ralsina, did you approve my objectives?? i can't see the link to fill my self-review
<ralsina> gatox: yes I did
<gatox> :S
<ralsina> gatox: rechecking
<ralsina> gatox: apparently not
<ralsina> gatox: although I did
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh better.... i thought i have some problem with the page
<ralsina> gatox: UNTHINKABLE!
<gatox> jejejeje
<ralsina> apparently I did not click on the "I am really sure I am really really sure that I agree" button.
<ralsina> gatox: check now
 * gatox checking.....
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: is bug #851810 ready to be released?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851810 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFe] Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810
<gatox> ralsina, nop.... not luck
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: no, not complete. ralsina/nessita: should this become a priority?
<nessita> briancurtin: well, yes if we want this to land this week
<nessita> but I'm not so sure we can actually use the feature before this friday
<gatox> ralsina, it gives you any kind of problem approving my objectives?
<briancurtin> nessita: i have no idea when it needs to land or when the followup work that will use the feature will need to be done
<nessita> briancurtin: everything that will go into precise before final freeze has to land in trunk by this Friday
<briancurtin> nessita: so does this need to be in there?
<nessita> briancurtin: so, if you could make those changes, I would appreciate, though I'm not 100% sure we could use the feature on time (but it will be great having it ready)
<ralsina> gatox: I swear I see "You have just reviewed the objective sheet."
<ralsina> gatox: looking if it's still in tasks
<gatox> ralsina, it doesn't complain about the date and is rejecting it or something?
<dobey> nessita: is there any reason not to punt that off to 12.10 instead?
<ralsina> gatox: no, gone from my task list now1
<gatox> :S
 * gatox keeps refreshing the page
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: +1 on punting
<nessita> dobey: it causes an ugly bug in the UI, so the sooner we have that, the better
<nessita> ralsina: what's punting?\
<ralsina> nessita: patearla
<ralsina> nessita: literally :-)
<dobey> nessita: what bug in the UI?
<nessita> ralsina: even if we know the side effect of that?
<ralsina> nessita: we have to draw a line somewhere
<ralsina> nessita: if you as tech lead think we ca getthe UI fix? sure, let's go
<ralsina> nessita: if not, well, then we ran out of time for it
<nessita> ralsina: we can not get the fix in the UI, but we can get the needed feature un syncdaemon to add the UI fix later
<ralsina> nessita: if we can add the UI fix later, we can also add the sd fix later. Or am I missing something?
<nessita> ralsina: not missing anything except having to do 2 SRUs instead of 1
<ralsina> nessita: right
<dobey> i wish we only had to do 2 SRUs
<ralsina> dobey: expand please
<dobey> cf plan of "SRU ALL THE THINGS!"
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> dobey: just checking you are referencing that
<nessita> ralsina: if you as manager think we can release precise with the UI bug, sure, let's go :-D
<ralsina> nessita: I say that, yes.
<nessita> it will affect only new users or users that have deleted the metadata
<nessita> only new users <- those we want to make fall in love with us, will get an empty folder list in the first wizard page :-/
<dobey> nessita: what exactly is the UI bug? that bug doesn't link to it or have any screenshots
<nessita> dobey: an empty folder list in the first wizard screen when SD has no knowledge of the user UDF and shares list
<nessita> dobey: ideally, the loading of the folder list should be done only when syncdemon has finished the listVolumes call to the server
<dobey> do we have that on linux?
<ralsina> nessita: you mean in cloud-to-computer? new users don have anything there anyway.
<ralsina> nessita: I would *like* to have than in Precise. But I don't see the time. Maybe I am seeing wrong, so let's think a bit further.
<nessita> ralsina: is true for 100% new users. But users coming from phone only, for example, will have UDF with pictires from the phone
<nessita> dobey: can you please define what's "that"?
<dobey> nessita: this wizard thing you speak of
<ralsina> dobey: we do
<nessita> dobey: yes, of course :-) (remove your device and re-login from the controlpanel)
<nessita> dobey: you will not suffer the bug since you have already metadata for it
<nessita> ralsina: well, if briancurtin can land this today, I can delay the bug I'm working on
<dobey> nessita: "switch user" to guest, log in :)
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/959447
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 959447 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Computer to cloud wizard page: if os.walk fails, 'Calculating' header never goes away" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> dobey: you're welcomed to ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: so we can make that ^ bug be an SRU
<nessita> and use brian's work since tomorrow
<ralsina> ok, let's do that
<briancurtin> nessita: you mean i should try to land https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810 today?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 851810 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFe] Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready" [Medium,In progress]
<dobey> nessita: we had a uife to get that wizard bit into precise, right?
<briancurtin> i really dont think that's happening, but i can work on it
<nessita> dobey: of course
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you can land it early tomorrow, nessita can start pretending it's there sooner :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: ok, let me grab the branch for you
<nessita> ralsina: I will hijack briancurtin's branch and then we're set
<duanedesign> thanks again briancurtin for the info
<ralsina> nessita: this seems more critical since os.walk should not fail (normally)
<ralsina> So we have a plan.
<ralsina> We have to many plans, maybe.
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: do we have an ffe approval? :)
<nessita> ralsina: right, though os.walk fails every single time with my Music folder
<ralsina> nessita: really?
<ralsina> nessita: ouch
<nessita> ralsina: yes, file system encoding issues
<ralsina> nessita: oh, the old "I have this mp3 I got from napster in 1999 called Áñŕ.mp3" bug
<nessita> ralsina: right
<nessita> briancurtin: you ok with me taking over the branch?
<dobey> nessita: is there a separate bug report for the issue in the wizard ui?
<nessita> dobey: I asked joshuahoover to ping about this a couple of days ago
<nessita> dobey: is the same bug report affecting u1cp
<briancurtin> nessita: do you mean to take over as as in you are going to complete the fix?
<nessita> briancurtin: yes
<nessita> joshuahoover: would you know if we got approval for that ffe?
<briancurtin> nessita: that's fine. it would probably be quicker given the time crunch
<nessita> briancurtin: right
<joshuahoover> nessita: i didn't get confirmation on it, no
<nessita> joshuahoover: any chance we ping about it, to see if I dedicate time to it?
<joshuahoover> nessita: yeah, let me check
<dobey> nessita: i think it should probably be a separate report, no? the text in this report doesn't seem directly related, though the fix for cp will require it. a separate bug for u1cp without the FFe bits and such would probably be better, especially if we have to wait and SRU that part
<nessita> dobey: if we have to SRU the controlpanel bits, I will make a separated bug
<dobey> control panel isn't notifying anyone about anything, nor should it :)
<dobey> ralsina: indeed, too many plans
<ralsina> alecu_away: when you come back, any chance you can do a IRL of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/retrieve-proxy-creds/+merge/98828 please?
<ralsina> Oh, lunch
<ralsina> tea, at least. Will come back in a bit.
<joshuahoover> nessita: bug #851810 is approved
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851810 in Ubuntu One Client "[FFe] Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810
<nessita> joshuahoover: thanks!!!
<alecu> Buenos Aires is a bit of hell today.
<alecu> there's the race going on tomorrow, and the roads are blocked everywhere.
<alecu> plus the metro was closed near home.
<alecu> (tomorrow, or this weekend, who cares)
<nessita> alecu: when you and I have some time, I would like to talk about bug #967405
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 967405 in Ubuntu One Client "New file from server is not committed due to DownloadNanny blocking the commit because file is 'opened'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967405
<nessita> alecu: description is not extremely accurate, need to improve it, but right now I'm working on affe
<nessita> alecu: that bug is the results of lots of debugging a case of apparently data loss (but was not data loss luckly)
<alecu> nessita, I've just read the description. Awesome work finding it!
<nessita> alecu: all the credits to facundobatista for helping me in the debug
<alecu> nessita, so, how is your branch fixing it?
<nessita> alecu: I'm not working on that
<nessita> alecu: that (I think) will not be fixed before precise is released
<nessita> alecu: but wanted to give the handover of that to you
<nessita> alecu: tomorrow perhaps, before/after the weekly call?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<alecu> nessita, let's try to do it before.
<nessita> alecu: let's :-)
<joshuahoover> nessita: and i just got final word that we're good to go on #956077 which i thought we had the ok on before but double checked anyway
<nessita> joshuahoover: very very nice, thanks!!!
<gatox> EOD here..... bye people!
<ralsina> bye gatox
<dobey> interesting
<dobey> progressbar got set to 140%
<dobey> ooh, now it's 177%
<dobey> thisfred: ^^ you know why that'd be?
<thisfred> dobey: eh no, that should not be possible
<thisfred> dobey perhaps the count is still not being reset
<thisfred> or maybe the total is reset too early
<dobey> too early could be. log does say total: 0 for the second command
<thisfred> though with zero I would expect different values
<dobey> but the specific issue i was originally debugging seems to be a side-effect of the other bug which i already have a branch to fix, but just need to fix up the tests on
<nessita> dobey: I know what that could be
<dobey> nessita: hrmm?
<nessita> dobey: we know have 2 queues for the commands to be processed. One limited queue in memory (200 commands in there, to be memory bound), and another queue with the rest of the commands, in disk. My guess is that there is some buggy math where the total is assumed to be 200, and once the mem queue is emptied, but re-filled with commands from the queue in disk, you get something like "350 commands were completed (of 200)"
<nessita> that will be > 100%
<nessita> you completed more commands that those that were initially listed
<nessita> dobey: I'm pretty sure alecu has this in this queue
<nessita> ralsina: am I lying? ^
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that's the problem
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<dobey> nessita: because it's something where we aren't trying to show the number of commands. and because i didn't do 300 things. i did one thing, it was done (but something was still happening), then added another. i think it is just that the aggregator count got decreased too early, as thisfred mentioned as a possibility
<dobey> but anyway, it's separate from the issue i was actually debugging
<nessita> dobey: oki
<dobey> which was the progress bar not going away
<dobey> i'll look at the code for the counting in there later perhaps
<dobey> for now i guess i either need to do that hack with the notification tests, and get this branch landed
<dobey> s/either//
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> why is the real notify-osd getting talked to!?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> meh, even using DBusTestCase it still does with the glib2reactor, which is weird
<dobey> and with DBusTestCase, just fails with the gi reactor
<dobey> nessita: should i avoid adding the one un-mocked test then? it doesn't seem to work very nicely :(
<nessita> dobey: yeah
<nessita> dobey: considering the date, and the time, and the energy :-)
<dobey> thanks :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/hint32/+merge/99824
<briancurtin> back to read-only directory hell on windows :/
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> briancurtin: would you have the time and slot to run tests for a branch for me, from u1client, in windows?
<briancurtin> nessita: yep, i can
<nessita> briancurtin: lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/851810-notify-on-volumes
<nessita> thanks!!!
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina: did you have any luck with https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/always-in-... ?
<nessita> dobey: yey! notifications work again!!!
<dobey> nessita: and the progress bar! and the logout warning! :)
<briancurtin> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63300/
<nessita> briancurtin: looking
<nessita> briancurtin: fixed and pushed in revno 1222 (no rush to re-run, when you can)
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<ralsina> nessita: just got started,actually
<nessita> ralsina: nice!
<ralsina> nessita: got derailed like 1500 times today :-/
<nessita> it happens
<ralsina> nessita: my brain is hurting so I may leave it for tnight. In any case, not near done yet
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you mean with "not near done yet"
<ralsina> nessita:that I have no clue why it's happening :-)
<nessita> aaahhhh
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: to see if I gt this straight, with your branch, the folder list is in focus *after* twitter/facebook
<nessita> ralsina: ah, did not tried that
<nessita> ralsina: I thought it was never getting the focus, let me try
<ralsina> in which case, I don't know why but I know how to fix it :-)
<dobey> ok, i am off. have a good evening all!
<nessita> dobey: all green, approved
<ralsina> nessita: it's going like this: go to web -> list -> button below -> get help -> twitter -> facebok -> buttons/checkboxes inside the list
<ralsina> nessita: so I think I know how to fix it and will have a patch waiting for you first thing in the morning
<nessita> ralsina: yeap, I think I also know how to fix...
<nessita> ok, better
<ralsina> nessita: please, I need to do some code or will go completely pointy-haired
<nessita> ralsina: yes yes yes
<nessita> ralsina: you do it
<ralsina> yay!
<gatox> ralsina, \o/ i can finally fill my evaluation, it seems that the page take a while to process
<nessita> briancurtin, ralsina: if you can review today or tomorrow, I will appreciate it https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/851810-notify-on-volumes/+merge/99829
<ralsina> gatox: awesome :-)
<ralsina> nessita: will do!
<nessita> briancurtin: let me know if I need to fix some more tests in windows :-)
<ralsina> nessita: starting that, actually
<nessita> now, I'm gone to pilates!
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd
<briancurtin> nessita: your tests just finished, all good
<nessita> oh nice!!!
<nessita> I'm so proud! (of you :-))
<nessita> ok, I'm gone for sure
<nessita> bye!!!
<alecu> oh, crap. More reviews requested!
#ubuntuone 2012-03-29
<ralsina> alecu: ?
<alecu> ralsina, I was talking about "peer reviews"
<leo-unglaub> hi, i just installed ubuntuone for the thunderbird contact sync and the ubuntu one icons is in the thunderbrid addressbook, but i can't create/copy entrys in there
<leo-unglaub> is there something special todo?
<dobey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-November/003474.html
<dobey> i'd recommend not using the ubuntuone/couchdb integration for contacts sync in thunderbird right now, as it's not going to be supported for much longer
<leo-unglaub> hmmmm, i know that using couchdb was one of the worst descissions of the ubuntuone team because the perfoemence sucks as hell, but is this really cancled?
<leo-unglaub> i mean thats the only reasion i use ubntu one
<dobey> we are building another system to replace it. it's not clear if there will be a good migration path on the client side though. i'm pretty sure that contacts sync is something we want to keep as a concept, but transition might be bumpy
<leo-unglaub> dobey: are you one of the ubuntu one developers?
<dobey> yes
<leo-unglaub> ah, great...so if i finaly have one of the ubuntu one people live in the chat, maybe you can answer me this question
<leo-unglaub> why are you trying using strange software for obuntu one if the solution is simple
<leo-unglaub> sqlite
<dobey> the solution isn't simple
<leo-unglaub> good perfoemence, aproved for years
<dobey> but the default storage backend for u1db on client side, for many of the platforms we support, will be sqlite
<leo-unglaub> thats the great thing about sqlite...it's available everyware..
<leo-unglaub> widows,linux,mac,android,ios
<dobey> that doesn't mean it is the best option
<dobey> sqlite is just an sql based data store. we still have to write a lot of code on top of it to do all the complex things we need
<dobey> which is why we're building u1db, and nots simply just saying "we're using sqlite"
<dobey> because it's not sqlite. the backend doesn't matter
<dobey> it could be plain text .json files inside a directory structure if you wanted to be
<dobey> or csv or anything else if you desire
<leo-unglaub> if you support multiple storage backends or not is one thing, but if you write abstract controllers, it's no problem
<leo-unglaub> anyway...back to my first question
<dobey> u1db is an api and a schema
<leo-unglaub> so you mean it's a bad idea use the u1 contact sync?
<dobey> i wouldn't recommend it right now. there's a reason those packages are in universe instead of main :)
<leo-unglaub> hmm, bad
<leo-unglaub> contact sync is broken, tomboy notes sync broken...
<leo-unglaub> you really make it hard for people to recomment u1 for other users :)
<leo-unglaub> anyway dobey, thanks for the answers
<dobey> tomboy notes sync isn't broken
<leo-unglaub> it is :)
<leo-unglaub> 70 of all notes is getting lost during every sync
<dobey> have you filed a bug and/or support request?
<leo-unglaub> sure
<leo-unglaub> i even send a patch
<dobey> ok
<leo-unglaub> but i never got a response, so i wrote my own notes sync
<leo-unglaub> and now it works :)
<dobey> what bug #?
<leo-unglaub> don't remember, it was in the irc
<leo-unglaub> we had a discussion
<leo-unglaub> i have to check the irc logs
<dobey> well you didn't report the bug, according to launchpad :)
<leo-unglaub> yep, definitly not in launchpad
<dobey> then there is no bug report :)
<leo-unglaub> maybe he dit the report himself, after we talked in the irc channel about it, don't know.
<dobey> well, without a reference, i can't say anything about what it was. likely the issue has since been fixed. there are plenty of people syncing notes. :)
<dobey> anyway, i need to sleep
<leo-unglaub> :)
<leo-unglaub> sleep well
<dobey> thanks
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine..... i was able to submit the self performance review.... and now i'm close to fix the unicode issue (i hope :P)
<gatox> nessita, you?
<nessita> gatox: all good! apparently the house next door is being knock down to build a building, so there is a lot of "punching" around
<gatox> nessita, bummer!
<mandel> nessita, uh! that sounds terrible and is going to take a while..
<nessita> mandel: yes... we know this was going to happen since may last year, but we were hoping it never happen
<mandel> nessita, ouch! and you just moved there right? I mean, I remember you two move together not that long ago..
<gatox> nessita, you can buy the headsets that block any sound!
<nessita> mandel: we moved to this apartment april last year :-P
<mandel> nessita, putadon!
<nessita> gatox: and use that *to sleep*? :-P
<gatox> nessita, ehhhhhhh i don't think they work at night
<nessita> :'(
<alecu> hello, all!
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<nessita> hola alecu
<gatox> alecu, i think i found someone to bring me the ux31! \o/ (not you :P)
<alecu> gatox, from the states?
<alecu> gatox, stop buying stuff!!!
<nessita> gatox: you're getting another laptop? with or without lights?
<gatox> alecu, martin (from ninja)..... that is in usa since december, and is coming back in april :D
<nessita> :-P
<alecu> gatox, awesome.
<gatox> yeyyyy
 * alecu bought a modern videocard yesterday, and last night left downloading all the  humble bundles that 
<alecu> *all the files from all humble bundles, I mean.
<alecu> doh
<alecu> too early and making mistakes already.
<alecu> 11 Gb of Humble Bundles for Linux. Awesome.
<gatox> wow!
<nessita> gatox: would you be able to do a review for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/always-in-.../+merge/99917
<nessita> oh wait
<nessita> gatox: no, no yet, I just saw I left a skip
<gatox> ok
<nessita> gatox: fixed and pushed to revno 303
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: just FYI, next branch will be called "wait-for-it" :-P
<gatox> jejejejeej
<ralsina> good morning people!
<ralsina> alecu: ponga!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<alecu> ralsina, hey there boss
<alecu> ralsina, I've been doing some irl on windows last night, and I'm sure that not everything is working right on syncdaemon.
<alecu> ralsina, right now I'm doing some debugging
<alecu> ralsina, it seems that the proxy settings are not being used in the tunnel.
<ralsina> alecu: sigh
<ralsina> alecu: does it still work in non-proxy situations?
<alecu> ralsina, it does
<ralsina> alecu: ok, let me know what you find
<mandel> alecu, how are you getting the proxy settings
<alecu> mandel, on windows I'm using the system proxy, so it probably it's something similar to what you've found on -sso
<mandel> alecu, are you doing a ProxyQuery, and if you are in the proxy settings on windows, there is a tiny evil checkbox that you have to uncheck for your settings to take effect
<alecu> mandel, how is that checkbox called?
<mandel> alecu, let me check
<mandel> alecu, automatic detect settings
<mandel> alecu, that hceckbox means that the automatic settings step on the manual ones..
<alecu> mandel, I surely don't have that enabled.
<alecu> mandel, I know. And automatic settings use a .pac file, which is a bit of javascript.
<nessita> ralsina: I answered your email... let me know if that's ok, I proposed the branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/always-in-.../+merge/99917
<nessita> ralsina: also, this is from yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/851810-notify-on-volumes/+merge/99829
<mandel> alecu, I wasted some time because I left that checked.. /me felt stupid
<alecu> mandel, and that javascript is executed on every request, and it decides which proxy to use. We unfortunately do not support .pac autoconf.
<alecu> mandel, but thanks for the idea to check on that :-)
<mandel> alecu, better than looking deeper :)
<gatox> nessita, +1
<nessita> ralsina: got my messages above?
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: I really dislike the smaller label text :-(
<ralsina> nessita: can we ask for design input on that?
<nessita> ralsina: sure, we should show the same dialog with other translations, since that's my concern
<ralsina> nessita: right, german and dutch are usually the longest
<ralsina> nessita: will do the other review now
<alecu> I thought the longest were rosarigasino and jeringozo.
<alecu> rg_AR and jg_AR
<alecu> ralsina, one very ugly thing I found in windows is that every windows is "popped under"
<alecu> ralsina, like, the sso dialog. Or the proxy creds dialog.
<alecu> this is on 7.
<ralsina> alecu: known issue, doesn't happen for normal users
<alecu> ralsina, how comes?
<ralsina> alecu: basically, only child processes can pop-up
<ralsina> alecu: usually, sso is started by u1cp
<ralsina> alecu: but when you are debugging, you have an old sso and start new u1cps
<alecu> ralsina, awesome then.
<alecu> ralsina, so, correct me if I'm wrong: right now the only app in the windows "autostart list" is "u1cp --icon-only" ?
<ralsina> alecu: right
<alecu> awesome then,.
<ralsina> alecu: BUT maybe I remember wrong. I will have to check
<ralsina> alecu: we are also adding syncdaemon
<ralsina> alecu: now, the thing is, id sd is the one that start sso, we will get popunders. Damn.
<ralsina> alecu: so we need to change it so u1cp starts sd
<alecu> ralsina, u1cp should already be starting sd to query for its state, I think.
<ralsina> alecu: when started as an icon, I am not 100% sure
 * ralsina checks. Luckily this can be checked on ubuntu
<nessita> crap, internet went down
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
<dobey> anyone got time to do a quick second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/hint32/+merge/99824 ?
<ralsina> CRAP, the command line we are putting in autostart ( --minimized --with-icon) doesn't work
<briancurtin> ralsina: i thought i noticed that yesterday but didn't have a chance for a second look. i know it works from that command line when you click on the desktop shortcut or the menu
<briancurtin> but i thought maybe it was my shitty VM
<ralsina> briancurtin: it should work if it's already running :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: but not if it is not
<briancurtin> ralsina: i just went from nothing running (no u1 processes in taskmgr) to control panel (with icon), which started SD, which started SSO after clicking the desktop shortcut. i dont know why that command line wouldnt work on startup though, ugh. i will look into it
<ralsina> briancurtin: that was doing --minimized --with-icon? If starting u1cp that way start sd, then we need to remove sd from autostart
<briancurtin> ralsina: testing it now
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll propose a branch in a few minutes. SD being there does cause something minor (another instance already started msg) but it's not showing up because the "--minimized" flag
<briancurtin> that gives an AttributeError. didn't do enough IRL testing :(
 * mandel back from lunch
<briancurtin> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-windows-startup/+merge/99945 -- tested by changing the autostart keys to match this behavior, then restart, then have u1cp start up fine (it will replace the autostart keys when it opens, though, so you won't "see" the change via the registry after the fact)
<briancurtin> i could do a full blown installer run of this if you want
<ralsina> briancurtin: could do a test by, after logging in, removing credentials, then try to login again, check you don't get a pop-under?
<briancurtin> ralsina: trying now
<nessita> briancurtin: did you have any luck reviewing my branch yesterda?
<briancurtin> nessita: i didn't get to it yesterday, will do it this morning after this u1cp autostart thing is wrapped up
<nessita> ralsina: I would advice not to remove SD from autostart
<ralsina> nessita: if we keep it there, and SD starts SSO, we will get popunders instead of popups in u1cp
<nessita> briancurtin, ralsina: may I ask to prioritize the review of the u1client branch for the FFe? we need that ASAP in ubuntu due to freezes
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I am doing that
<briancurtin> nessita: on it now
<nessita> ralsina: can you please give me some details about that?
<nessita> "popunders instead of popups in u1c" (was not aware)
<ralsina> nessita: only child processes can popup windows over its parents
<ralsina> nessita: (on windows)
<nessita> ralsina: and doing tcp activation means generating a "child" process? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: if a non-child process opens a window, it will be *below* u1cp. So we have to ensure all processes are started by u1cp
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: ok then (but feels like puaj :-/)
<ralsina> nessita: but if SSO is started before u1cp, then when u1cp asks sso to show credentials, they will pop below u1cp
<nessita> I understand
<ralsina> nessita: platform-specific weirdness
<briancurtin> now i see why everyone hates windows
<ralsina> nessita: which lucklily we can fix in a platform-specific way this time ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right
<nessita> briancurtin: do you blame us? :-P
<briancurtin> i was brainwashed all this time
<nessita> briancurtin: do not wake up, since *you* are our windows guy :-P
<briancurtin> haha
<nessita> we can not afford converting you
<ralsina> briancurtin: linux in the desktop is for geeks, man ;-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: windows 8 will be awesome!
 * ralsina goes wash his mouth with soap
<gatox> the moment when you feel you are doing something with the code that nessita will disapprove...... is the moment when you realize that probably you are doing something nassty :P
<nessita> I'm not sure if fell flattered or hurt :-P
<gatox> jejee
<gatox> flattered
<ralsina> gatox: you need a virtual nessita plugin for ninja ide :-)
<nessita> LOL
<gatox> ralsina, jjejeje
<ralsina> like the virtual RMS for packaging they have in debian
<gatox> ralsina, actually...... perrito suggest to do something like that! jejeje like clipper but with nessita telling you: "YOU ARE DOING SOMETHING WRONG! SHAME ON YOU!"
<gatox> jeejej
 * nessita pings perrito666
<ralsina> gatox: and have it popup every N minutes randomly. It's bound to be right sooner than later.
<nessita> ralsina: you're doing something wrong, shame on you!
<gatox> jejje
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<gatox> ok.... i'll try to reach to a cleaner solution about this unicode thing.... it's weird
<ralsina> nessita: on your branch. And yes, I am :-)
<nessita> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: could also shout NEEDS TEST on audio before every save of a file not called test*
<briancurtin> nessita: i think the branch looks good, running the tests now
<gatox> ralsina, LOL!
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks!
<briancurtin> mandel: do you have a few minutes to mumble?
<mandel> briancurtin, yes!
<mandel> briancurtin, let me launch the app :)
 * alecu on the other hand, installed win 8 preview and thinks metro looks awesome, and very useable.
<alecu> I don't think it will be my default at all, but it's very very nice.
<nessita> briancurtin: sorry to bother (and to insist) but were you able to finish the review?
<mandel> ralsina, ping!
<mandel> ralsina, you fancy to talk with a awesome guy and briancurtin on mumble :P
<briancurtin> nessita: the test *just* finished 10 seconds ago, and it's all good, and the review is all good. marking approved now
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> mandel: what about?
<nessita> briancurtin: sorry, and sorry for making you hating me :-)
<mandel> ralsina, windows things and planning
<briancurtin> ralsina: the mac/windows split we talked about
<mandel> ralsina, should be super quicl
<mandel> s/quicl/quick
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel: in 15'?
<briancurtin> that's fine with me
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: quick mumble now before team weekly call?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sure, join in
<mandel> ralsina, go!
<nessita> will reboot before the weekly call
<ralsina> briancurtin: did you get to check the popunders test I asked?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sorry, got occupied with the review and then the call. i'll check it out now
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks
<dobey> and now is the time on sprockets when we dance!
<briancurtin> lol
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin, thisfred, alecu, nessita, gatox, mandel: to the bat-mumble!
<mandel> na na na na na na na na naaaaa
<dobey> ralsina: also urbanape ?
<urbanape> me
 * ralsina keeps dropping people
<urbanape> omw
<ralsina> urbanape: mumbles on thursdays
<urbanape> yup yup
<dobey> mandel: are you playing katamari?
<mandel> dobey, that was the batman song!
<mandel> dobey, maybe I miss a na or two
<dobey> *kapow*
<mandel> cataplan!
<mandel> or something :P
<briancurtin> ralsina: nope, no pop-unders
<nessita> gatox: please note that you have this bug in High https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/917222 (for when you finish what you're doing)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 917222 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "[precise] u1sdtool --info fails" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: I changed the code here https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/always-in-.../+merge/99917 due to new suggestions from ralsina, would you like to confirm or deny your vote?
<gatox> nessita, ko
<gatox> ok
<gatox> nessita, i can only see a string change
<gatox> is that ok?
<nessita> gatox: and a test was added
<nessita> and a commnet explaining why :-)
<gatox> nessita, seems ok for me
<mandel> nessita, so, I move to the autoupdate!!! \o/
<nessita> mandel: yes!
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<mandel> nessita, is there a bug number for that? where shall it land (project)?
<ralsina> nessita: if that's not the sneakiest fix I have ever proposed, it's close :-)
<nessita> mandel: not sure about bug #, let me check. Target is controlpanel.
 * gatox quick lunch
<ralsina> mandel: you had a branch. That branch should have a bug attached. If it doesn't: your fault ;-)
<mandel> nessita, ralsina this bug 845659
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845659 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> briancurtin, lets postpose a little the 'get jenkins working' stuff until I'm done with the autoupdating and we go there at full speed
<nessita> ralsina: would you please review, when you can https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/always-in-.../+merge/99917
<mandel> briancurtin, do you have work on the mac side? do you need anything from me to get something started in the jenkins world?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<mandel> alecu, is there anything wrong with using a looping call for the autoupdate periodic checks?
<briancurtin> mandel: i have nothing pending on the mac side, just helping out where needed. i think what i'll start with before even involving jenkins itself is getting Windows tests more solid - the readonly/readwrite problem being fixed is needed first, which i started looking into yesterday afternoon
<mandel> briancurtin, superb! let me know how that goes
<alecu> mandel, not for the periodic checks, no.
<alecu> mandel, it was wrong to use a looping call for some places where a "callLater" made more sense.
<ralsina> lunch time for me. Nessita, +1
<mandel> alecu, where was that? just to understand the issue
<alecu> nessita, your branch is named with three dots? weird!
<alecu> mandel, I don't recall. There was a bug opened for that I believe.
<alecu> mandel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/815889
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 815889 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "windows-ubuntu-sso-login should not use LoopingCall" [Medium,Triaged]
<mandel> alecu, yes, I saw it, that is the reason I was asking you.. I remember it was either created by you or assigned to you
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<nessita> mandel, briancurtin: would you confirm which version of the _get_update_path is the correct? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/905801/
<nessita> mandel, briancurtin: do we need one call to dirname() or two?
<mandel> nessita, two AFAIK
<mandel> nessita, that was to fix a bug that we found on vista, apparently there was a dll that we ship with the python code that was loaded by the autoupdater and will cause vista autoupdates no to work
<mandel> nessita, ;et me see if I can find the bug number of the vista issue
<gatox> end of lunch
<alecu> mandel, oh, crap. We are doing the same stupid thing in qt:
<mandel> alecu, ein?
<alecu> we are dancing around QTimer start and stop, and keeping a reference to it, instead of just using QTimer.singleShot() which is much simpler
<mandel> nessita, here is the reason: 875283
<mandel> alecu, when/where did I/we do that?
<mandel> nessita, bug 875283
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 875283 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Windows Vista: auto update error" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875283
<dobey> thisfred: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/hint32/+merge/99824 real quick?
<alecu> mandel, we are doing the most complicated thing in both places. A full QTimer, and a LoopingCall instead of a callLater.
<alecu> mandel, ubuntu_sso/main/qt.py:def timeout_func(interval, callback, *a, **kw)
<mandel> alecu, I suppose that our brains were wired to do it that way, as long as we can change it :)
<nessita> mandel: I'm sorry but the bug report is not answering my question
<nessita> mandel: we have almost the same code written differently in 2 projects
<mandel> nessita, the one with the two two basedir :)
<nessita> mandel: ok, will that be the same case for the uninstall.exe?
<mandel> nessita, one is buggy certainly, so I'll fix that in the branch I'm working on
<mandel> nessita, no, uninstall was not affected by it AFAIK
<nessita> mandel: no worries, I m fixing it
<nessita> mandel: since I need to provide the uninstall
<alecu> mandel, hmmm....
<nessita> and will re use the same function
<alecu> mandel, it seems they are being used right. It's the naming of our function that's wrong.
<nessita> briancurtin: ping
<briancurtin> nessita: pong
<nessita> briancurtin: did you get the question before? I'm pinging cause I got a follow up question for you
<mandel> nessita, ok,  so you have to make sure that the bitrock xml puts the .exe in the correct path (one level higher that the dist folder) and we should be safe
<alecu> mandel, puaj
<mandel> alecu, 2*puaj
<alecu> I can't understand a thing.
<nessita> mandel: no idea what that means :-), you should let briancurtin knows that
<mandel> nessita, ok will do the following, ping me for the review and I'll talk with briancurtin to make a bug to work correctly in the .exe
<nessita> mandel: ok, but I have a wider question
<nessita> mandel: will the uninstall.exe, autoupdater.exe, syncdaemon.exe etc be all in the same dir?
<briancurtin> nessita: i got it but i don't really know the context. the second looks more correct
<alecu> mandel, the function is named right, but it's used to fire a different function named "shutdown"
<alecu> sorry, the function is named wrong.
<mandel> nessita, they should be, if they are not, is a bug in the bitrock installer
<briancurtin> nessita: except for the hasattr usage should become getattr, but that's another story
<alecu> it's being used to fire a function named "shutdown", that does not shutdown most of the time.
<alecu> so, ugh.
<nessita> briancurtin: so, let me ask differently (I know this is complex). Would you please show me the hierarchy of folders that an installed U1 in windows generates?
<nessita> briancurtin: because, if the uninstall.exe is in the same dir as the ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe, we have bugs in our code
<briancurtin> nessita: sure, i will lay that out, will respond in a few mins
<mandel> briancurtin, nessita sper quick mumble about this and I'll explain the issue?
<briancurtin> logging in
<urbanape> alecu: were you able to get past the errors you had building qt? I'm looking into it from the homebrew side.
<nessita> briancurtin: as far as I understand, those exes would be in the same dir as the autoupdate-windows.exe. If that's the case, we can re-use the same "path builder" func
<mandel> nessita, briancurtin, that way we are in the same page :)
<ralsina> nessita: the commit message in your branch is wrong
<nessita> mandel: can I get a summary of what you guys talk? I'm cooking right now :-/ (sorry, is 1pm)
<nessita> ralsina: which branch? (has more than one in review(
<nessita> ))
<mandel> nessita, ok
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/always-in-.../+merge/99917
<nessita> ralsina: will update
<nessita> ralsina: fixed
<alecu> urbanape, I was able to make it work with a fix for the brew qt recipe.
<thisfred> dobey: on it
<alecu> urbanape, last thing I stumbled with was trying to get buildout installed.
<alecu> urbanape, easy_install is not finding buildout; do you remember how you installed it?
<urbanape> I had it installed in the system Python (/usr/lib/python…), but yeah, the buildout bootstrap wasn't finding it.
<ralsina> urbanape,alecu: bootstrap.py is not supposed to require buildout. That's the whole point of it.
<alecu> ralsina, oh, awesome then.
<alecu> urbanape, I'll give it another go after I finish with this windows bug.
<dobey> thisfred: thanks
<briancurtin> nessita: the update and uninstaller exes are in the top level of the install for privilege reasons (UAC stuff), then the U1 exes are inside the dist folder. this is how the layout looks: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63368/ - it has to be in this way especially due to how things work in vista
<nessita> mandel: briancurtin: ack, perfect, thanks
<dobey> ok, have an appointment and need to get lunch. bbiab
<urbanape> alecu: what change did you make to qt.rb?
<urbanape> hard code it as x86?
<alecu> urbanape, it was this small fix: https://github.com/tmf/homebrew/commit/f34897104399f48b36e1e86a776c70dd2d882c5a
<alecu> I've added it to the google doc.
<alecu> gatox, when you want to setup your mac for u1 dev, we've got a google doc with some instructions.
<urbanape> danke
<gatox> alecu, awesome..... please share it.... i want to close 2 issues first, but maybe depending on the needs in that moment i'll do that
<gatox> but then maybe*
<alecu> Nichts zu danken
<gatox> alecu, do you think this need tests? http://paste.ubuntu.com/905894/
<alecu> gatox, I have not seen it, but yes.
<gatox> ¬¬
<gatox> alecu, can you take a look please?
<alecu> gatox, and after seeing it, I say "yes" again :-)
<alecu> gatox, delete the line 21 in the paste. Make a test for it, see that it breaks.
<alecu> gatox, then add line 21. See that it was fixed.
<alecu> gatox, done!
<nessita> gatox, alecu: also, line 21 should not be there
<nessita> gatox, alecu: the API of  default_folders should always return unicode
<nessita> if it does not, that's a bug
<nessita> gatox: so we should add tests and fix for the  default_folders API
<gatox> nessita, do you mean i should modified the function: validate_path_for_folder ?
<nessita> gatox: decode gives you  unicode, no?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: so default_folders should give you unicode as well
<gatox> nessita, i wanted to avoid changing the api because this was working for everyone else
<nessita> gatox: if is not giving you that, that is the bug
<nessita> gatox: default_folders should return unicode, always
<nessita> gatox: if it's not, then is a bug
<alecu> gatox, so, the only line in your paste should be line 8+9?
<nessita> food is ready, need to step aside for some minutes
<alecu> hmmm... foooood
<gatox> nessita, alecu, ok...... i'll check volumes_info how it's not returning unicode.......
<alecu> gatox, awesome.
<nessita> gatox: is not volumes_info, no?
<nessita> gatox: isn't the method you need to check  default_folders?
<gatox> nessita, i'll need to check which one.... folders is getting the info from volumes_info.......
<gatox> i need to see if volumes_info is handling unicode there or the problem came from somewhere else
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh you were right..... i was analyzing another thing.... sorry
<gatox> default_folders
<gatox> and the problem was pretty obvious
<ralsina> briancurtin, nessita, gatox: small branch -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-968369/+merge/99982
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<briancurtin> ralsina: ack, will review and test now
<ralsina> gatox, briancurtin: thanks
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin2: when you can, would you review the counterpart of the bug #851810 for controlpanel? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/wait-for-it/+merge/99983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851810 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "[FFe] Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810
<briancurtin2> nessita: yep, will look next
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin2: please note that this require latest-latest nightlies on linux to work (so syncdaemon actually has the newer API)
<nessita> in windows, running syncdaemon from trunk will be enough
<ralsina> nessita: ack, will start the review in 30' once updates for today are installed
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<mandel> EOD here, see you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<nessita> ralsina: you on windows atm?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<ralsina> nessita: need windows tests, I can switch
<nessita> ralsina: I do, was considering bugging you or briancurtin2, whoever I interrupt the less
<ralsina> I think him,  I am in the middle of your review
<nessita> ralsina: I can't acces my Vm right now, external drive will not mount
<briancurtin2> nessita: i can do something, i'm currently running your "wait-for-it" tests
<briancurtin2> and doing the review
<nessita> briancurtin2: nice, branch is:
<nessita> lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall
<briancurtin2> nessita: does that depend on anything else i'm reviewing for you, or is fine just by itself?
<nessita> briancurtin2: "should" be fine in its own :-D
<nessita> let me know if that's not the case
<briancurtin2> nessita: cool, will look in a few minutes
<nessita> I have this feeling I'm opening this usd drive in the wrong way :-/
<ralsina> nessita: opening as in duble clicking or opening as in sticking a knife and popping the cover?
<nessita> ralsina: the second, and it was a scissor instead of a knife (kitchen is too far away)
<nessita> USD drive opened, still not mounting
<ralsina> nessita: jejeje I have a butter knife reserved for delicate electronics work
<nessita> and can't attach to the SATA cable either, since the USB artifact is "soldado"
<alecu> nessita, what happened?
<gatox> nessita, alecu review please: (turns out to be really small) https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-syncing-error/+merge/99990
<nessita> alecu: the USB drive is not mounting
<ralsina> nessita: looks like it's an ex-drive. It's deceased. It's not pining for the fjords.
<alecu> nessita, is dmesg showing anything? or lsusb?
<nessita> gatox: did you confirm the liux side behaves properly?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: both implementation should return unicode :-)
<nessita> alecu: dmesg says [11540.941217] hub 1-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<nessita> ralsina: but badblocks give nothing wrong with the disk
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> ralsina: my guess is that the USB-adaptor-plaque is crazy
<nessita> but the disk itself may be sill good
<ralsina> nessita: ack, maybe careful unwelding can remove it
<alecu> nessita, :-(
<nessita> I have all my (more than 10) VMs there :-/
<ralsina> ugh
<nessita> gatox: that needs tests on the windows side!!! :-D
<nessita> gatox: to ensure we return unicode
<gatox> nessita, eh??
<ralsina> nessita: wait for it... wait for it.... +1 on wait for it!
<nessita> gatox: ah, sorry, LP diff did not showed the change in the test file
<nessita> now is there
<gatox> nessita, is that ok?
<gatox> nessita, you scare me
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> gatox: sorry
<ralsina> whoa merge proposal 99990!
<nessita> blame the USB drive (?)
<gatox> ralsina, did i win anything?
<ralsina> gatox: yes, 2 reviews!
<gatox> ralsina, awesome!! just what i wanted!
<gatox> and for desert..... OH! LOOK AT THAT! another unicode issue :P
<ralsina> gatox: that was second prize, and you won it too!
<gatox> jejejeeje
<gatox> i'm not feeling really luck
<gatox> lucky
<gatox> jeje
<briancurtin2> nessita: i'm guessing "exceptions.AttributeError: 'FakedSyncDaemonTool' object has no attribute 'connect_signal'" -- is because the ubuntuone-client isn't matching? i just did a whole environment clean from trunk
<ralsina> gatox: just don't ask for the third prize.
<gatox> ok
<gatox> :P
<briancurtin2> ralsina: i hope that is a reference to Glengarry Glen Ross
<briancurtin2> (great movie)
<nessita> briancurtin2: hum, no, that's a bug in the tests, out fake should provide that. Have a trace handy?
<briancurtin2> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63391/
<nessita> briancurtin2: thanks, will get back to you on this
<nessita> briancurtin2: reproduced on linux, thanks!!! (we had an skip on linux that was preventing this to explode)
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> briancurtin2: fixed and pushed to revno 304
<gatox> brb...... need to reboot
<ralsina> briancurtin2: indeed
<ralsina> briancurtin2: big mamet fan, am I
<ralsina> briancurtin2, gatox: here is the 3rd prize thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVQPY4LlbJ4
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... thats' not good news.....
<ralsina> gatox: just kidding
<ralsina> gatox: and you are not getting a cadillac eldorado either. Or a set of steak knifes.
<gatox> :P
<briancurtin2> feature request: if you break the jenkins windows build, the "coffee is for closers only" clip plays on your screen
<ralsina> briancurtin2: hahaha
<briancurtin2> nessita: your "uninstall" branch has some failures, looking into it
<nessita> briancurtin2: just share the pastebin with the errors, I will fix
<briancurtin2> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63396/
<nessita> briancurtin2: I can fix all but this one ubuntuone.controlpanel.utils.tests.test_windows.AutostartTestCase.test_add_syncdae mon_to_autostart (is not "mine")
<nessita> ralsina: perhapos your latest branch has something to do with that? ^
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<ralsina> nessita: doesn't seem likely
<briancurtin2> hm, his branch didn't change that
<nessita> briancurtin2: are tests passing in trunk OK?
<briancurtin2> nessita: yep
<nessita> briancurtin2: then will re-review my branch
<ralsina> nessita: no, there was a branch by brin I think that added --with-icon in that call and the tests probably never ran on windows
<briancurtin2> or, well, let me check. i don't know if something landed recently which might have undone that --with-icon change
<ralsina> briancurtin2: you added or removed something there, right?
 * ralsina is fuzzy on details
<briancurtin2> i added --with-icon yesterday, i think
<ralsina> briancurtin2: did you merge trunk with nessita's branch?
<briancurtin2> ralsina: ah, i just pulled nessita's branch rather than pull trunk and then merge hers
<briancurtin2> maybe that's it
<ralsina> briancurtin2: I think so yes, nessita is probably starting from an older trunk or something
<briancurtin2> yeah, and the test got left out of trunk but i added in later, so that's probably it
<briancurtin2> i'll re-run right now
<dobey> oh i know what we need to do
<briancurtin2> nessita: ok, here's a couple of failures after i did a better setup: https://pastebin.canonical.com/63401/
<nessita> briancurtin2: will fix!
<alecu> gatox, nessita: did you guys had to add a reactor to sso on windows, because the keyring methods needed it?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<nessita> alecu: and because of client side IPC activation
<alecu> gatox, crap. That was what was breaking the tunnel.
<gatox> :S
<alecu> nessita, gatox: thanks./
<nessita> alecu: bah, no activation, but PC communication
<nessita> alecu: the UI needs to communicate with the sso backend using PB, which requires a reactor on each end
<nessita> alecu, gatox: the UI never access the keyring, FYI, it just access the backend
<alecu> FML. There's a lot of defertoThread in windows keyring.
<alecu> frakkkkkkkk
<nessita> so, strictly speaking, correct answer to initial alecu's question is "no"
<ralsina> alecu: we could block on the keyring on windows since it can't be locked, should always return "fast" (briancurtin2, am I lying?)
<alecu> ralsina, that sounds tempting, because otherwise I would have to use the qtreactor in the tunnel too.
<alecu> ralsina, (at least while on windows)
<alecu> We need a "from ubuntu_sso.platform import deferToThread", that uses either twisted, or qt or glib.
<briancurtin2> ralsina: not too familiar with keyring, not sure
<alecu> anyway, it seems a much smaller fix to add the qtreactor to the tunnel than changing it to use the keyring directly.
<gatox> nessita, ralsina another review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info/+merge/100007
<gatox> really small
<ralsina> gatox: sure. Oh, you missed the 100000 by so close on both sides ;-)
<gatox> ohhhhh
<alecu> ok, kindertime.
<ralsina> alecu: hey, me too! :-)
 * alecu_kindertime will be back in a while. And very likely in a nicer mood.
<nessita> briancurtin2: any chance you re-run the suite for lp: ~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall with revno 306
<briancurtin2> nessita: yep, will do
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> briancurtin2: do no get scared by the last commit message, please
<nessita> :-P
<briancurtin2> nessita: one failure but it's an unclean reactor in another area, so your changes are fine
<nessita> briancurtin2: my idea is to propose for merge, and I would need a IRL test to confirm the app is uninstalled when not accepting the license. ANy chance you can do that review? (today/tomorrow before noon is fine)
<briancurtin> nessita: sorry, got disconnected. yep, i can check that out and do a full installer test if you want
<nessita> briancurtin: that would be the best
<nessita> briancurtin: merge proposal is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall/+merge/100012
<briancurtin> nessita: ack, looking
<ralsina> briancurtin: about fix-windows-startup... we do want it to start minimized, since we don't want to spam people's desktops every login
<ralsina> briancurtin: but I am guessing that makes syncdaemon not start, right?
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i misunderstood that issue at first. i took the proposal back and abandoned the branch
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok then
<ralsina> briancurtin: launchpad mail seems to be lagging quite a bit
<ralsina> gatox: about unicode-info ... unicode(somebytes) ? really? That only works for ascii paths
<gatox> ralsina, i'm changing that
<ralsina> gatox: I would have expected somebytes.decode(someencoding)
<ralsina> gatox: ok!
<gatox> ralsina, i'm using sys.getfilesystemencoding
<gatox> but that works for linux..... i'm testing on windows
<ralsina> gatox: on windows paths should already be unicode by default
<ralsina> gatox: but who knows
<gatox> ralsina, usually..... with getfilesystemencoding you get mbcs..... that is not fully unicode
<nessita> ralsina: that depends on the optparse implementation, no?
<nessita> ralsina: if optparse always gives bytes, I guess we should expect bytes in windows, no?
<ralsina> nessita: right, arguments
<ralsina> nessita: I would not bet one way or the other, really :-/
<nessita> me neither
<briancurtin> nessita: IRL the uninstall branch doesn't work :/ https://pastebin.canonical.com/63408/ happened after hitting "yes i want to cancel"
<nessita> briancurtin: looking
<nessita> briancurtin: how can I fix? the code to uninstall is the same from the windows-installer
<nessita> ralsina: would you know? ^
<nessita> briancurtin: are you an admin?
<ralsina> looking...
<briancurtin> nessita: i'll look into it
<nessita> briancurtin: perhaps admin rights are needed... not sure honestly :-/
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm on an account that has admin rights, yes
<nessita> hum
<nessita> weird
<ralsina> briancurtin: the uninstaller has the "needs run as admin" bit
<briancurtin> ah
<ralsina> briancurtin: can you confirm that the uninstaller path is correct? and that it works from the command line?
<nessita> ralsina: the code is:
<nessita>         win32api.ShellExecute(None, 'runas', uninstall_path,
<nessita>                               '--mode win32', '', 0)
<nessita> ralsina: and the path exists, since the call     uninstall_path = get_exe_path(exe_name=UNINSTALL_EXE_NAME) will return None if the path does not exist
<ralsina> gatox did that ^
<nessita> ralsina: the whole method is:https://pastebin.canonical.com/63409/
<briancurtin> i just ran "uninstall.exe --mode win32" and it uninstalled properly, so something isn't hooked up properly
<gatox> yes...... i did that
<ralsina> may have to put "" in the string with the path
<briancurtin> get_exe_path has to change for uninstall.exe - it's up one directory from sys.executable
<briancurtin> hm
<nessita> briancurtin: heh
<nessita> briancurtin: you said otherwise, I think :-)
<nessita> you said both autoupdater and install were 2 up from sys.executable
<nessita> no?
<briancurtin> one up
<gatox> i'm having some kind of problem with the reactor trying to run u1sdtool on windows
<briancurtin> C:\program files\ubuntuone\uninstall.exe and then theres things like C:\program files\ubuntuone\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe
<nessita> briancurtin: did you have the talk in mumble with mandel abuot that?
<briancurtin> nessita: yes, that's what i sent you along with the diagram of the directory
<nessita> briancurtin: yeah... so, hum, I understand you wrong?
<nessita> briancurtin: you said https://pastebin.canonical.com/63368/
<nessita> briancurtin: is control panel at the same level as syncdaemon.exe?
<briancurtin> yes, all U1 executables are within dist, then uninstaller and autoupdate are up one directory in C:\Program Files\ubuntuone
<ralsina> nessita: : that looks like what briancurtin just said
<briancurtin> this function seems to give the right path when i hardcoded the u1cp path as exec_path
<briancurtin> i'll step through and see where it's going wrong
<nessita> briancurtin: the thing is that get_exe_path will give you None if the path does not exist, and the uninstall_application has the guard:
<nessita>     125     uninstall_path = get_exe_path(exe_name=UNINSTALL_EXE_NAME)
<nessita>     126     if uninstall_path is not None:
<nessita>     127         win32api.ShellExecute(None, 'runas', uninstall_path,
<nessita>     128                               '--mode win32', '', 0)
<nessita> briancurtin: so there is an uninstall.exe 2 directories up from the syncdaemon.exe
<briancurtin> one
<nessita> briancurtin: the code you're running goes 2 up
 * nessita confirms
<nessita> ok, is 2 calls to dirname, 1 dir up
<nessita> briancurtin: so you are right, 1 dir up
<briancurtin> which is correct, that's where it's at
<nessita> briancurtin: right
<nessita> briancurtin: so, back to where we started, no idea why is failing? :-)
<briancurtin> and if i can just run "uninstall.exe --mode win32" fine, i don't get it either
<nessita> briancurtin: without using the absolute path?
<briancurtin> let me try not using win32api.ShellExecute, just putting in a temporary subprocess.Popen or something
<nessita> ok
<gatox> u1sdtool is  working for you in windows??..... can i execute it from sources? or i need to create the .exe or something like that?
<gatox> i get "the system cannot find the file specified" even from trunk
<gatox> usiing it with --info
<nessita> gatox: but u1sdtool works?
<nessita> u1sdtool -s works?
<ralsina> Ok, got visits, will have to take a break and do some late night work as usual
<ralsina> So, mail me requests
<gatox> nessita, u1sdtool get executed..... execute the "main" function, but always fails on: yield run(options, sync_daemon_tool, out)
<gatox> and the exception is executed
<nessita> gatox: how are you running it?
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> gatox: and, is syncdaemon running in another terminal?
<gatox> nessita, yes....... and no...... i tested both ways..... u1sdtool open a syncdaemon instance if it's not running
<nessita> (05:39:09 PM) nessita: gatox: how are you running it?
<gatox> nessita, python bin\u1sdtool --info "%USERPROFILE%\Ubuntu One"
<gatox> and different variations of the path
<nessita> gatox: pythonpath is set?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> u1sdtool -s what gives you?
<gatox> that works
<nessita> gatox: ok, then --info needs fixing in windows
<nessita> I don t think anyone used it before
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i'll fix that in this branch
<gatox> but it's a really weirdddd crash
<gatox> eod here...... i'll keep fixing this tomorrow
<gatox> bye!
<briancurtin> nessita: Popen([uninstall_path, "--mode", "win32"])
<briancurtin> replace that with the win32api.ShellExecute
<briancurtin> and it works :)
<briancurtin> (er, other way around: replace shellexecute with Popen)
<nessita> briancurtin: you sure?
<briancurtin> i just did it
<nessita> briancurtin: why were we using win32api.ShellExecute before then?
<briancurtin> i have an installer built with that and it just properly uninstalled after not agreeing to the license
<briancurtin> nessita: no idea. i'm guessing it was done that way in the past because maybe the process required admin rights before?
<nessita> briancurtin: and why it does not require admin now?
<nessita> briancurtin: will the popen fail for non admin users?
<briancurtin> nessita: let me try it on another user account and see what it does
<nessita> briancurtin: you know I know nothing about windows, so ultimately I will trust you, but replacing something that was (supposedly) working with other thing just because it works for you makes me doubtful (not personal, of course)
<nessita> briancurtin: I know it does not work for you right now, but perhaps we're missing some trivial thing
<briancurtin> nessita: understood on that, but i won't say i understand why it is that these things are working in this way. it seems weird
<briancurtin> ahhhhh wtf how is this installer finding creds, ugh
<nessita> briancurtin, ralsina: would you please review this trivialish? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/valid-typo/+merge/100039
<nessita> briancurtin: and yes, I remembered your mom on that one :-P
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> not because of the typo, but because of the missing test
<briancurtin> nessita: approved visually but i can't test at the moment
<nessita> briancurtin: no problem, thanks!
<briancurtin> its a good thing this XP is a VM otherwise i would throw it out the window, so instead i will have to pretend
<briancurtin> is there any secret place creds are stored on windows because there is no keyring on this machine, no registry keys, and the installer doesn't find creds when running as admin...but suddenly when i run as a non-admin user it just logs me in
<briancurtin> this makes absolutely no sense
<nessita> briancurtin: gah
<briancurtin> ah, figured it out
<nessita> briancurtin: no idea about that :-/ ... how are
<nessita> what was it?
<briancurtin> on a non-admin account, the creds are stored in someting like "C:\Documents and Settings\limited\Application Data\Identity"
<briancurtin> but in admin they seem to show up in the registry
<nessita> briancurtin: oh really? :-.
<nessita> that's... odd
<briancurtin> nessita: probably because non-admins have less access to registry stuff, i guess. i havent looked into how the keyring stuff is implemented (yet)
<nessita> briancurtin: good luck :-D
<nessita> anyways, I'm eoding now
<nessita> briancurtin: if you think I should do some changes to the uninstall branch, let's talk about that tomorrow, yes?
<nessita> briancurtin: I would like to run by ralsina and mandel any change in that front (ie use popen instead of what we currently have)
<briancurtin> nessita: sounds good. i will try a few more cases here and see if i can figure out why Popen works but not ShellExecute. if i dont figure it out, i'll get started again first thing tomorrow
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks a lot
<nessita> bye!
<briancurtin> bye nessita
<briancurtin> ha, that identify folder wasn't from U1 i guess because it still works with ghost credentials or something...
<alecu> this is *just*. awesome.
<alecu> ubuntuone.logger imports platform.xdg_base_directory, which imports platform.windows, which imports the filesystem_notifications, which in turn import the reactor.
<alecu> so, when I try to import the logger from the non-reactored tunnel, it ends up importing a reactor nonetheless.
<alecu> just frakkin awesome.
 * alecu takes a long walk.
<briancurtin> im also ready for a good long walk, and/or a few drinks
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-03-30
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :)
<mandel> morning!
 * mandel reboots due to updates
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<nessita> hello everyone
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> gatox: would you be able to do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/validate-in-sd/+merge/100041
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: depends on latest nigthlies of u1client
<gatox> upgrading like a baus
<nessita> baus? :-)
<gatox> nessita, didn't you see the video?
<nessita> apparently not :-P
<gatox> nessita, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NisCkxU544c
<mandel> nessita, morning
<gatox> is really famous :P
 * mandel super quick errands!
<nessita> hola mandel
<mandel> nessita, before I go, for the autoupdate we need a UFe :(
<mandel> nessita, missing strings..
<nessita> mandel: when you come back, we will talk about it
<nessita> mandel: we may not mark for translations those
<nessita> or we may try to use other strings already there
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll take very few mins, I need to pick up a pair of keys downstairs
<nessita> mandel: ack
<alecu> holas!
<gatox> alecu, buenas
<alecu> ralsina, I've got branches to fix the issues on windows. I did a lot of IRL on them and auth proxy, non auth proxy and non proxy cases seem all to be working ok.
<alecu> I still need to create the bugs and do some cleaning up.
<gatox> nessita, +1
<mandel> nessita, I'm back
<nessita> mandel: would you have a list of the new strings?
<mandel> nessita, looking for them right now, give me a few seconds
<nessita> sure
<nessita> will grab some milk
<mandel> nessita, this are the two new ones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/907123/
<nessita> mandel: are those the only new needed ones?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita, those are the title on the balloon shown for the update and the actual message
<nessita> mandel: ok, what about making the titte "Ubuntu One"?
<mandel> nessita, I have not double check with design or ux (I just realized) but there should be just two
<mandel> nessita, sure, using the app name sounds reasonable :)
<nessita> mandel: let me grep a little for the second
<mandel> sure
<nessita> hey! the ubuntu font issue in Qt apps is now fixed!
<nessita> seems like the update made it to ubuntu
<alecu> nessita, gatox, mandel, ralsina: finding this was an awesome moment: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1736015/debugging-a-pyqt4-app
<nessita> alecu: looking
<alecu> it's basically calling QtCore.pyqtRemoveInputHook before doing pdb.set_trace()
<alecu> and it allows you to debug qt apps in a sane way.
<gatox> alecu, i think there is a package in pypi that does that
<nessita> alecu: wow!
<gatox> the other day we had that problem, and martin gaitan upload it i think
<alecu> gatox, awesome. What is it called? and... Why didn't you tell us about it?!!!!
<mandel> nessita, wait wait wait, why didn't we know about this?!
<nessita> mandel: about the pdb thing?
<mandel> alecu, gatox ^ :P
<ralsina> alecu: oh, nice :-)
<gatox> alecu, :P don't remember.... let me check
<mandel> nessita, yes, it was a joke :P
<mandel> nessita, with no context I just realize is a shit joke hehe
<ralsina> and good morning!
<gatox> alecu, can't find it... i'll ask later to martin which is the name
<nessita> mandel: regarding the new string, I would say let's ask ralsina and joshuahoover
<nessita> ralsina: how late is it to ask a UIFe for a new string?
<mandel> nessita, I agree
<ralsina> nessita: incredibly?
<nessita> ralsina: mandel needs one new string for the autoupdate dialog
<ralsina> nessita: that's windows only
<ralsina> nessita: so we may not set it up for translations, since we are not translating windows until after P release
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but the string will in the multiplatform project and will be listed for translation (if we mark it)
<nessita> ralsina: right, that was my suggestion
<ralsina> nessita: so let's do that :-)
<nessita> but wanted to confirm is too late first
<ralsina> too late and not needed
<ralsina> at least not strictly needed
<nessita> mandel: ack? ^ (do change the title to "Ubuntu One" please)
<mandel> nessita, ack!
<psypher246> hi u1 team. any update on the authentication issue with u1, updated to 12.04 beta and still unable to log in, been weeks now
<nessita> psypher246: hi there. There is no issue as far as I know, was someone in particular helping you when you first reported this?
<nessita> ralsina: would you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/validate-in-sd/+merge/100041 ?
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<psypher246> nessita: when it first bombed out i got an erro which lead me to this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/711162) i have asked about it on the channel a few times but got no response
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 711162 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-login crashed with ValueError in call_async(): Unable to guess signature from an empty dict" [High,Confirmed]
<psypher246> since updating about 3 weks agho u1 will not log in
<nessita> psypher246: that error means one of the U1 dbus services is not working for you. Let's debug
<psypher246> nessita: ok
<nessita> psypher246: can you please pastebin the output of running the following in a terminal "ps aux | grep ubuntu"?
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907154/
<nessita> psypher246: great, can you please close the controlpanel and kill ubuntuone-syncdaemon?
<psypher246> done
<nessita> psypher246: also, could you please close/kill the ubuntuone-indicator as well? (just to be sure what we have running)
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> psypher246: so, after confirming that no ubuntuone nor ubuntu-sso-login process are running, please pastebin the output of:
<nessita> U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907160/
<nessita> psypher246: perfect, do not kill that. Can you now paste the output of (run in another terminal):
<nessita> U1_DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login
<psypher246> 2012-03-30 14:51:43,295 - ubuntuone.credentials - INFO - Starting Ubuntu One login manager for bus u'com.ubuntuone.Credentials'.
<nessita> psypher246: great, now in a third terminal, would you please run u1sdtool -c?
<nessita> psypher246: a UI for login should pop up for you
<nessita> psypher246: let me know how that goes
<psypher246> don't think it's coming, both other terminlas just spat out a bunch of output and stating it's being shutdown, will pastebin
<nessita> psypher246: please, thanks
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907162/
<psypher246> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/907164/
<nessita> psypher246: ok, so, what does u1sdtool -s says?
<nessita> should be in READY state
<mandel> lunch time for me!!! I'm starving!
 * mandel lunch
<psypher246> State: AUTH_FAILED
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: auth failed
<psypher246>     is_connected: False
<psypher246>     is_error: True
<psypher246>     is_online: False
<psypher246>     queues: IDLE
<psypher246> fyi never changed pw and not able to see how you entre a new one
<nessita> psypher246: so, seems like you do have credentials in the system... would you please open seahorse and search for any entry with UBuntu One in the name?
<nessita> psypher246: also, please let me know if you see your current device (computer) listed in https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<psypher246> yes the machine is listed
<psypher246> don't see u1 saved in keys, which tab am i looking for?
<dobey> passwords
<nessita> psypher246: passwords
<alecu> gatox, nessita, ralsina, thisfred, urbanape: can I ask for reviews?
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-defer-to-thread/+merge/100132
<gatox> nessita, can you check if this sounds good for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info/+merge/100007
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-broken-tunnel/+merge/100133
<ralsina> alecu: indíd!
<thisfred> alecu: reviewing the first
<nessita> psypher246: could you please also confirm that you see your current device (computer) listed in https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications
<gatox> ralsina, can you check this branch please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info/+merge/100007 ?
<psypher246> passwords only has one item, login, can't do anything with it
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<psypher246> used to be able to expand i think?
<joshuahoover> nessita, ralsina: sorry, was wiping tears from my eyes seeing that there was a suggestion that we may have needed a uife ;)
<gatox> ralsina, nessita i tested that on windows and linux and it works
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sorry! ;-)
<gatox> return unicode in both cases
<psypher246> nessita: yes i see my device listed twice, once under software center and then again  under u1
<nessita> joshuahoover: no worries, we will not mark the new string for translation, so no new UIFe needed
<ralsina> alecu: we missed 1:1 yesterday, quick mumble?
<joshuahoover> nessita: cool :)
<nessita> psypher246: ok... did you find your u1 entry in seahorse?
<dobey> psypher246: right-click on login and choose "unlock" perhaps if it is locked?
<psypher246> nessita: i only see" paswords: login"
<psypher246> nope only lock
<nessita> psypher246: right click will allow you to "unlock" it?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: no?
<psypher246> even if i lock it and then unlock again still no subfolders
<ralsina> dobey: ping
<ralsina> dobey: we need to have a video lens package ready for upload on short notice if/when we get a different URL for queries
<ralsina> dobey: sorry about the rush job
<dobey> psypher246: i think there is a bug in gtk+ which seahorse is hitting :(
<dobey> ralsina: uh ok
 * thisfred reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-broken-tunnel/+merge/100133
<davidcalle> ralsina, dobey, just ping me when you have it if you want.
<nessita> psypher246: ok, we can workaround this :-). If you open controlpanel, from the u1 icon in the messaging menu, what do you get/
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> davidcalle: oh, awesome :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i suppose i need to set up nightlies for it too :P
<ralsina> dobey: probably but not urgent, since we are in hell-freeze already and nothing is going to change except this
<dobey> right
<psypher246> nessita: the u1 client opens
<nessita> psypher246: does the info loads? in particular in the last tab (Account)
<ralsina> gatox: just to be on the safe side, since options.path_info comes from an external library, I would check that it is a string before trying to decode it
<psypher246> nessita: yes
<ralsina> gatox: since u'á'.decode('utf8') fails miserably
<psypher246> nessita: personal detail has my username and email, your services is blankl
<gatox> ralsina, sound reasonable.... i'll do that
<ralsina> gatox: just to futureproof it against whatever
<nessita> psypher246: would you please share a screenshot of that?
<dobey> psypher246: ah! the bug with the expanding in seahorse appears to be an issue in the theme :-/
<dobey> at least for seahorse it's the theme. evolution seems to still be broken
<psypher246> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/71su31e0ac2hz9b/735GElJ-cA
<psypher246> dobey: do you perhaps have the bug nr for that?
<dobey> psypher246: i don't know if there is a bug filed for it yet. i just confirmed the problem though :)
<nessita> psypher246: one second, need to check something
<dobey> interesting
<dobey> maybe it is a gtk+ bug
<nessita> psypher246: I'm doing some queries for your account, will get back to you asap
<psypher246> nessita: ok thx\
<nessita> gatox: did you notice that the overlay in ussoc is no longer a transparent overlay? :-/
<gatox> nessita, mmmmmm nop
<nessita> gatox: when you have some slot, would you check if that's the case for you?
<gatox> nessita, i can do that now, before getting innto the seg....
<gatox> sigsegv
<nessita> gatox: please
<nessita> gatox: aaahhh I think that was a fix that ralsina added...
<psypher246> dobey: logged the issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/969203
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 969203 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "12.04 - seahorse (passwords and keys) does not allow me to unlock or expand passwords" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> gatox: perhaps, when he set that every widget has to have white background, the overlay broke
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll check that now..... is there an issue for this?? or just do it!
<nessita> gatox: please open a bug if you can reproduce and fix :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I did not, but maybe I did one widget too many
<gatox> nessita, roger that
<ralsina> gatox: should be a simple fix though, sorry :-/
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<gatox> no problem
<dobey> wow, i totally just hit a not so fun issue in launchpad
<dobey> psypher246: i've marked your bug as a dup of mine, which is bug #969209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969209 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Missing expander arrows in some tree views" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969209
<psypher246> ok u have way more info :)
<psypher246> dobey: thx
<alecu> ralsina, sorry, didn't see your request to mumble.
<alecu> ralsina, shall we do it now?
<ralsina> alecu: I'm about to mumble with beuno, maybe in a bit?
<alecu> ralsina, sure.
<ralsina> alecu: also, I posted a needsinfo in oe of your branches
<alecu> ralsina, awesome. Yes, I added that bit to both branches, and I forgot to add the tests to the -sso one.
<ralsina> alecu: cool, with the test, +1 from me
<ralsina> alecu: pre-approving :-)
<alecu> thanks!
<nessita> psypher246: still waiting on some queries (just FYI)
<dobey> psypher246: appears there's already fix which should get into precise soon
<psypher246> ok cool
<gatox> ralsina, question: "why did you add this:     background-color: white; for the qwidgets in the qss?"
<gatox> just trying to understand which was the problem
<gatox> ralsina, to see how to change that..... and don't break what that was fixing
<rye> psypher246: hi
<psypher246> hi rye
 * rye reads the backlog
<ralsina> gatox: to make it work with dark color schemes
<ralsina> gatox: see the attached bug for my branch
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll look that
<ralsina> gatox: just put an objectname on the overlay and give it a style
<ralsina> gatox: it will win by higher specificity
<rye> psypher246: so, the syncdaemon status is AUTH_FAILED, from u1sdtool --status, right?
<nessita> rye: and from controlpanel status
<psypher246> rye: yes
<dobey> s/work with/ignore/ :)
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: we already have a section for the overlay in the qss where we modify it by name, I think
<gatox> yes
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: so let's just set the bg color
<gatox> ralsina, i'm playing with that
<rye> psypher246: do you have old-style tokens in the seahorse? I suppose based on the bug report you _might_ have them but they are not accessible, right?
<psypher246> most likely
<rye> psypher246: is it precise?
<psypher246> yup
<dobey> psypher246: does "login" still show there if you search for "UbuntuOne" in seahorse, or does it disappear?
<psypher246> dobey: no nothing happens
<nessita> briancurtin: hola! any update on the uninstall issue? was wondering if I should seek more reviews or fix anything
<briancurtin> nessita: nothing yet, still trying to get it working
<dobey> psypher246: so "Passwords: login" still appears in the list, with "ubuntuone" in the search box?
<psypher246> yes
<dobey> you have an old style token in your keyring then :)
<psypher246> the searchbox has a "missing icon" picture in the box itself as well
<briancurtin> nessita: im just going to start creating new accounts since i cant figure out where non-admin user creds are being stored in order to get the fresh install to run
<nessita> briancurtin: sorry :-(
<dobey> psypher246: ok, that's probably a theme issue
<briancurtin> nessita: no worries, it's all a part of the game :)
<dobey> psypher246: if you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ and remove the device entry for your computer, then quit the u1 control panel if it's running, and start it back up, what happens?
<psypher246> dobey: ok cool, no gonna have to re-upload though?
<mandel> ralsina, are you very busy atm?
<nessita> psypher246: nopes
<ralsina> mandel: kinda, how can I help you?
<mandel> ralsina, I was wondering if we could move or 1-1 a little earlier
<dobey> psypher246: no, it's just like logging out and back in. if you have files already uploaded, you should be fine
<rye> dobey: the local entry will not be removed, since sso does not manage it, only reads. we need to remove the token programmatically
<psypher246> dobey: control panel still hasthis devive in the list
<ralsina> mandel: let's do it right now
<mandel> ralsina, superb!
<psypher246> dobey:
<psypher246> wheni try remove the device on the web it does not remove it, just takes me to the service screen
<psypher246> worked from the control panel though
<dobey> ok
<psypher246> dobey: ojk re-added this device still getting auth failed
<psypher246> but my name is there and all the data usage stats
<dobey> right
<rye> dobey: i suppose the filesync servers use somehow different way of detecting the correct token to use
<dobey> rye: it seems like syncdaemon is getting the old token, and control panel is maybe getting the new one
<dobey> but not sure
<rye> psypher246: could you please run this script - http://paste.ubuntu.com/907263/ - this will remove the token from gnomekeyring
<rye> (if i correctly specified the arguments)
<rye> psypher246: wait, no
<rye> psypher246: http://paste.ubuntu.com/907265/ - this one
<psypher246> u1: 5: u1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<psypher246> names script u1 fyi
<psypher246> named*
<rye> psypher246: are you running it as "python scripname" ?
<psypher246> oooh sorry i thought it was bash
<rye> psypher246: sorry, should have specified that, if it errors out with NoMatchError, then no, you did not have the token, otherwise if it prints nothing, then it removed the token
<nessita> psypher246: if you re added the computer, you need to restart syncdaemon
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907273/
<nessita> psypher246: since it will not pickup automatically the new token
<rye> psypher246: well, this means there is nothing to delete... at least nothing i am searching for
<psypher246> should i just wait till that other seahorse bug is fixed?
<psypher246> wait
<psypher246> i just restarted like nessita said, connected now
<nessita> psypher246: YEY
<psypher246> yay
<psypher246> :)
<psypher246> i would have tried removing it and adding, i am just always so worried about having to re-upload
<psypher246> I have lost my storage that i bought?
<rye> psypher246: tokens don't have direct connection to your data, you can create new ones and they will link to the same account. The only thing that matters is that you should not authorize your computer with another ubuntu one account, in this case you will get ROOT_MISMATCH
<psypher246> how can i check when my 40gb expires?
<ralsina> gotta run for a doctor's appointment, will be back in 80 minutes, and have no lunch. See you all soon!
<rye> psypher246: Mar-05-2012 Expired
<psypher246> ah!
<psypher246> ok
<psypher246> don't recall getting a warning\
<psypher246> should I?
<nessita> gatox: is this ready https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info/+merge/100007 ?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: who suggested adding the isinstance?
<rye> webm0nk3y: ^ psypher246
<gatox> nessita, ralsina told to be nice to check that options.path.... is in fact a str
<briancurtin> nessita: alrighty. i *finally* got my Popen uninstaller to work successfully on a XP non-admin account (still has to be executed from "run as"). it works fine on an admin account as well. i can test it on Win7 now if you'd like
<nessita> gatox: I would definitely not use isinstance, that means we have no idea what we're getting and we're just guessing :-). I would definitely recommend a try-except UnicodeDecodeError
<webm0nk3y> rye: ?
<briancurtin> nessita: however, i still can't explain why the old way, shellexecute, does not work. i'm looking into that as well
<gatox> nessita, ooooook
<psypher246> rye: is there no system which notifies you that your storage is going to expire, looking at email I don't see anything
<nessita> briancurtin: could you please check with gatox and mandel about that? they built the code the first tme
<nessita> briancurtin: and they may defend it, or help debugging it
<mandel> briancurtin, may I have some context? :)
<briancurtin> mandel: the "uninstall_application" at the bottom of this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall/+merge/100012
 * mandel looks
<briancurtin> when i run IRL, i get a traceback (i'll have to dig it up, don't have it handy) that the ShellExecute call does not work. however, if i just change it to use subprocess.Popen, everything is fine
<briancurtin> i'll dig up that traceback
<briancurtin> mandel: with ShellExecute being used, I get https://pastebin.canonical.com/63408/ (Access is denied.)
<mandel> briancurtin, let me see..
<briancurtin> so the path being given to it is correct, and just passing it to Popen works...but somehow ShellExecute can't do it. this was taken from somewhere in ubuntuone-windows-installer
<briancurtin> i switched it with """Popen([uninstall_path, "--mode", "win32"])""" and it works fine
<mandel> briancurtin, without runas?
<mandel> briancurtin, what user do you have? have you tried with a non admin user?
<mandel> briancurtin, I would be very happy if we can remove runas because it will allow users with an AD account :)
<briancurtin> mandel: i've tried the Popen way with both admin and non-admin on XP. i'm about to start trying on Win 7
<briancurtin> mandel: the installer itself needs runas, at least on XP. since this uninstall is called during the installer (when you disagree with the license), the process is already elevated and doesn't need explicit elevation to run uninstall
<briancurtin> i'm going to build an installer that uses ShellExecute without runas and see what happens
<mandel> briancurtin, please do, using runas is a dirty horrible trick
<mandel> briancurtin, and is possibly related to the installer working in a funny way regarding the privileges
<gatox> nessita, i've just push the changes into u1-client-unicode-info
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<briancurtin> FWIW, if we don't need runas, then we also don't need ShellExecute. it's effectively just doing a bare CreateProcess with no special "verb" (the runas)
<mandel> briancurtin, and it would be great!
<psypher246> thanks for all the help guys in getting me back up and running, gotta go, have a great weekend!
<mandel> briancurtin, also fixes the AD users bug which I had no idea how to solve and I suspected that we would have because people in corporate networks use it
<briancurtin> mandel: do you have a reference to that? The installer will still need to be started by right clicking and selecting "Run as..." (at least on XP). in my tests i have Administrator, brian (an admin), and limited (a non-admin) - Admin and brian can just click on the installer and it goes. limited can't -it fails to even begin copying the files
<alecu> mandel, gatox: can I ask for one review on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-broken-tunnel/+merge/100133
<mandel> briancurtin, to the AD bug?
<mandel> alecu, sure
<gatox> alecu, ok!
<briancurtin> mandel: if there's a LP #
<mandel> alecu, read the u1-internal we have a very stupid bug related to proxy, I'll fix asap
<mandel> briancurtin, sure there is, let me find it :)
<briancurtin> mandel: we won't be able to install to "C:\Program Files" without admin elevation. this is part of the reason why python installs to C:\PythonXY, so everyone can have it even if their sysadmin doesn't give admin access :)
<mandel> briancurtin, yeah, that is why we used the dirty runas, but it certainly makes no sense..
<mandel> briancurtin, if we remove runas from everywhere you are fixing bug 894471
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 894471 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Autoupdate is broken on machines that have joined a domain with AD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894471
<gatox> me
<urbanape> me
<mandel> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<gatox> alecu, nessita ralsina dobey ?
 * gatox listen the sound of the wind......
<mandel> zzzzzz
<dobey> meh
<alecu> me should write some notes
<mandel> the wind sounds like that in spain..
<gatox> mandel, lazy wind!
 * dobey needs to plan some holiday
<gatox> dobey, to listen the wind in spain?
<gatox> :P
<dobey> no
<dobey> but to go to spain
<mandel> dobey, you know you are welcome :)
<gatox> i would say gatox go..... the rest can be last.......
 * thisfred recommends Portugal: the people are much nicer there :P
<urbanape> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a branch for the encoding problem in u1sdtool --info. Fixing the overlay issue in sso (almost done).
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Start working on: #940669 ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> urbanape, go
<urbanape> DONE: got the new buildout dev environment up, interviewed someone for the iOS position
<urbanape> TODO: get ubuntu-sso-client branch back into play and finished, diagnose a crasher in the iOS Music app
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> mandel: por favor
<nessita> oops
<nessita> me
<mandel> DONE: All hands, if anyone else asks me for a review I will hunt them down and make them suffer as much as I do in that web page. Got autoupdate branch up to date and working.
<mandel> TODO: IRL for the autoupdate branch. Propose and move to bug 969280
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, go!
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969280 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "If http_proxy is enabled then an incorrect assumption about https_proxy is made" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969280
<briancurtin> DONE: testing windows branches almost every second of the day. heard the XP startup sound more than i ever needed to
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out this windows uninstall/autoupdate situation, eventually move back into windows read/write for testing/jenkins improvements
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT BATTER: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: reviews / u1db mapping indexes progress TODO mapping indexes BLOCKED no NEXT dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: team meeting, bug #961342, bug #968555 (protocol)
<dobey> λ TODO: more bug #968555, bug #969262
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961342 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "GI error while trying to show notifications" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961342
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 968555 could not be found
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969262 in libubuntuone trunk "Error while getting credentials: The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/24' object does not exist" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969262
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: IRL testing of sd on windows, a few fixes for the tunnel: bugs #969150, #969157, #969159
<alecu> TODO: catch up with SD bug backlog
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> COMING UP: nessita
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969150 in Ubuntu One Client "Proxy tunnel is trying to use QtDbus on Windows" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969159 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Windows keyring uses twisted deferToThreads even when no reactor is installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969159
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969157 in Ubuntu One Client "Tunnel is not using the system proxy on Windows" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969157
<nessita> DONE: a lot (landed like 5 last-minute branches yesterday, for controlpanel mostly)
<nessita> TODO: some more, add missing tests to controlpanel
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> TODO.append: reviews
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<mandel> alecu, he, bug 969159 makes sense, the keyring was never updated not to work without a reactor
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969159 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Windows keyring uses twisted deferToThreads even when no reactor is installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969159
<nessita> everyone: reminder that next week is national holiday in argentina on Mon, Thru and Fri
<alecu> mandel, already fixed and about to land :-)
<nessita> I will be working Tue, Wed and Thru
<mandel> alecu, sweet!
<alecu> nessita, not monday *thru* friday!
<nessita> alecu, gatox: could you please specify which days will you be working next week?
<alecu> nessita, just mon, thu, fri.
<nessita> alecu: LOL
<gatox> nessita, tue, wed, thu, fri
<alecu> nessita, all: I'll only be working tue and wed.
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> eom then?
 * alecu needs to check canonicaladmin to see if it's in order.
<mandel> nessita, I'm updating my holiday, I'm working on monday and tues for what is worth it, the rest of the week I'm out
<nessita> mandel: thanks for the update
<briancurtin> the US needs to get some of these many-day-a-week holidays going
<urbanape> briancurtin: we do. it's called March Madness.
<briancurtin> ah this is true. it became second spring break in college
<gatox> alecu, +1
 * gatox lunch+bank
<urbanape> briancurtin: So, I got the buildout complete, and while the ubuntuone-dev-tools egg is built, I don't see u1trial anywhere in the devsetup.
<nessita> briancurtin, mandel: did you guys reach any conclusion in the uninstall issue?
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm running on win7 right now a few cases, will report the final findings shortly
<mandel> nessita, if we can really get rid of the runas and shell execute we will, is cleaner code
<briancurtin> urbanape: ah, i haven't written the equivalent of what on windows is the "env.bat" script (in devsetup/) - it copies u1trial and u1lint to devsetup/bin, then sets up the PATH and whatnot
<mandel> nessita,  briancurtin, is doing IRL for that
<nessita> mandel, briancurtin: nice! we should apply the same solution to both: the autoupdater and the uninstaller, agreed?
<mandel> briancurtin, I just realize, for the autoupdate, we need the runas because the execution is done as the user that executes the control panel
<mandel> nessita, ^
<briancurtin> mandel: i haven't looked explicitly at autoupdate, just uninstall, but i see it there as needing the same investigation
<nessita> mandel: the uninstall as well, no?
<nessita> briancurtin: ^
<briancurtin> the uninstall does not work with runas
<briancurtin> (on XP, testing on 7 now)
<mandel> briancurtin, nessita, if we do a release with that we should make sure that rmcbride and elopio know about it so that we don't brake things
<nessita> briancurtin: excuse my ignorance, but not sure what that means
<briancurtin> nessita: whether you are an admin or a limited user, uninstall does not work when "runas" is an option to ShellExecute
<briancurtin> it gives that "access is denied" error
<briancurtin> nessita: your uninstall branch either requires the "runas" option to ShellExecute to be removed, or to use Popen
<briancurtin> nessita: but this is only what i've seen on XP within a workgroup. apparently it may be different in a domain. it may also be different in Win7, which is what im looking at now
<briancurtin> but what i'd expect is the majority of users, people using Windows on their home computer which is just a workgroup, your uninstall branch won't work for them
<briancurtin> ah-ha...looks like there's a difference between XP and 7 here. still running tests, but i think i know how to fix this
<nessita> briancurtin: just FYI, officially we don't support XP (we always try to), but when in doubt, prioritize win 7
<nessita> mandel: so you said you'd work Mon and Tue only?
<mandel> nessita, yes, let me update my calendar and add it to the online services one
<nessita> mandel: according to the canonicaladmin, you're in holiday Mon and Tue
<nessita> and on swap day on Wed
<nessita> mandel: and you work Thu and Fri
<mandel> nessita, yes, I talk with ralsina, the house I was going had an accident and had to change mon and tues
<nessita> mandel: you broke a house without even being there?
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<mandel> nessita, hm.. weird, I though I ask for 5/4 and 6/4 let me check
<nessita> mandel: your breaking powers amazed me
<mandel> nessita, frozen pipes.. water everywhere :(
<briancurtin> nessita, mandel: here's what we have...https://pastebin.canonical.com/63477/ i think we should not use "runas" for the uninstall
<nessita> briancurtin: from that, I would say +1
<nessita> briancurtin: will change that after having lunch
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks a lot for testing this!
<nessita> brb
<briancurtin> :)
 * mandel looks
<mandel> briancurtin, so in all the systems * ShellExecute (without runas) - success, right?
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, that seems like the best route. i don't currently have a Vista VM, though
<mandel> briancurtin, do you have the script you use for testing? I want to try it on Vista, is an evil OS and will like to know what it does
<mandel> briancurtin, I have one, usually never boot it but got it just in case :)
<briancurtin> mandel: i just created three different installers with the code changes, then ran them manually
<briancurtin> mandel: i can upload them somewhere if you want to run them
<mandel> briancurtin, sure, put them in a u1 folder and share it with me :)
<mandel> nessita, FYI I'll do the same tests for Vista
<ralsina> I'm back!
<alecu> ralsina, all the fixes for the tunnel issues on windows have landed on trunk.
<alecu> ralsina, should we make branches to merge them against stable?
<nessita> briancurtin: the removal of the runas parameter has been pushed to revno 309
<nessita> briancurtin: please let me know if I blindly fixed the windows tests correctly
<mandel> briancurtin, FYI I might take a little to test the installer, waiting for vista to do updates..
<briancurtin> nessita: will look
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: good question. If we do that, we can try to make a windows release that is synced to 2.99.92
<ralsina> nessita: are we still merging everythig on this release, or cherripicking?
<nessita> ralsina: I will update stable branch with what we have in trunk on tuesday
<nessita> ralsina: we're merging everything
<ralsina> nessita: cool then. Alecu, no need.
<alecu> awesome then.
<nessita> ralsina: shall I propose a branch that wipes everything outside 'scritps' from the windows-installer project?
<nessita> mandel: how's the autoupdate branch going?
<nessita> ralsina: if we ever need something from there, will be in trunk's history
<mandel> nessita, doing IRL tests
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: do you guys use anything outside scritps/ now?
<ralsina> nessita: no
 * briancurtin stepping away for a few minutes
<dobey> meh i don't want to look at this bug :-/
<nessita> dobey: just close your eyes
<nessita> mandel: I would advice merging https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall/+merge/100012 in your autoupdate branch
<dobey> i'm still working on that as a means to fix bugs
<nessita> mandel: since it may generate conflicts for you
<mandel> nessita, ok, will do now and see what goes wrong
<nessita> mandel: let me know, I can help
<nessita> will have lunch now
<nessita> but I will be back
 * alecu says it's time for lunch, errands and whatnot.
<gatox_away> finally back!
<gatox_away> the transit is a MESS! and the streets are full of people (that scares me :P jjee)
<nessita> gatox: and is hot!
<gatox> nessita, also!
<gatox> ralsina, after your unicode post..... do you want to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info/+merge/100007
<ralsina> gatox: indeed :-)
<ralsina> gatox: like manuel says, this project is an endless source of blog posts ;-)
<gatox> jejeej
<ralsina> gatox: that would actually be UnicodeDecodeError, UnicodeEncodeError :-)
<ralsina> if path_info is unicode, it will give a DECODE error. If it's invalid bytes, it will be ENCODEERROR
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh true
<ralsina> or viceversa
<gatox> if it was unicode es Encode
<mandel> nessita, FYI there are some conflicts fixing and lets see if tests pass :)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<gatox> ralsina, done
<ralsina> gatox: checking
<nessita> ralsina: you can't have an encode error there
<nessita> ralsina: since we're never encoding, just decoding
<ralsina> nessita: yes you can
<nessita> ralsina: how?
<ralsina> nessita: try u'á'.decode('utf-8')
<ralsina> nessita: SURPRISE! :-)
<nessita> hum, why is raising a UnicodeEncodeError?
<gatox> unicode magic
<ralsina> nessita: http://t.co/wChRKHzF
<nessita> ah, ok, thanks
<nessita> I learnt something new
<mandel> nessita, add_to_autostart is gone, right?
<nessita> mandel: no, is moved so is alphabetically ordered
<mandel> nessita, ah, ok I did not see it up there, thx
<dobey> ralsina: are unicode objects actually guaranteed to be utf-8 though?
<ralsina> dobey: they are guaranteed to be ENCODABLE as utf-8
<ralsina> asking if a unicode object "is utf8" is meaningless.
<nessita> ralsina, briancurtin: when you can, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/wipe-it/+merge/100204
<ralsina> except as internal representation which is unimportant
<nessita> mandel: also, if you could review the uninstall branch, that would rock
<mandel> nessita, certainly, let me fix merge issues and take a look at the the mp
<ralsina> -9056! nice!
<nessita> mandel: sure
<briancurtin> nessita: will look shortly
<nessita> ralsina: and +0!
<nessita> briancurtin: no rush
<ralsina> nessita: that branch should close a bunch of bugs, too! ;-)
<nessita> ja
<ralsina> nessita: +9056 on that branch
<mandel> nessita, in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall/+merge/100012 the perform update does need the runas AFAIK since it is a process that will require the admin right as is spawned by a process that does not have them
<mandel> briancurtin, do you think so? ^
<nessita> mandel: then that would break, no? (as per briancurtin's tests)
<briancurtin> i don't know specifically for the update one, ive only looked into uninstall. they may operate differently
<nessita> briancurtin: ah, ok, shall I restore the runas there then?
<mandel> nessita, I would do so and I'll make sure we use the correct one in the autoupdate branch
<nessita> ok, will revert that change there
<mandel> nessita, that way we reduce the chance to get it wrong :)
<nessita> mandel: true
<mandel> nessita, I'll do IRL for this specific case
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm not sure yet. also i think the way you have it written, removing hte "runas" parameter entirely, will not work. what i meant was to make that paramter ""...running the installer in 1' to double check this
<nessita> briancurtin: ah, ok
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah you will need to add back in a "" where the "runas" used to be
<nessita> briancurtin: added, committed and pushed to revno 310
<nessita> mandel: ^
<nessita> mandel: also restored the runas for updater
<mandel> nessita, sweet I'll remerge with mine :)
<briancurtin> nessita: uninstall MP approved
<nessita> briancurtin: awesome, thanks!
<mandel> nessita, in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall/+merge/100012 in FrozenTestCase is there a way to get the cleanup calls closer to what the clean?
<mandel> nessita, if it is no possible is not an issue
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/uninstall/+merge/100012 +!
<mandel> +1 :P
<nessita> mandel: we can have them closer, but then we'd need duplicate some calls, because the same cleanup may be needed by any guard
<mandel> nessita, then is fine, the branch is approve I trust your decision
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<gatox> overlay done..... it was more difficult than i thought
<gatox> it wasn't just a style thing
<ralsina> gatox: really?
<gatox> ralsina, yap..... i tried setting a specific style for the overlay, with background-color: none/transparent... but didn't work
<gatox> i needed to set the stylesheet directly to the widget, to delete any previous style...... and change a bit the paintEvent for the animation
<gatox> not the paint event, but who paint event is being listened
<gatox> i'll propose now
<nessita> ralsina: any chance you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-syncing-error/+merge/99990
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<ralsina> nessita: I had that queued yesterday, must have skipped it
<nessita> ralsina: np
<mandel> nessita, ralsina FYI I have I did the IRL of the update and works ok but I have tests failing and I ran out of time, I' work on thins on monday and will ping briancurtin to help me fully test it
<ralsina> dobey: lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info just bounced very weirdly on tarmac
<ralsina> dobey: giving an error about a PDF of all things
<briancurtin> mandel: ack, let me know whatever you need
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: we need this landed today if we want to have it in stable, no?
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<nessita> mandel: what if briancurtin follows up on that? ralsina, is that possible
<nessita> ?
<nessita> in stable next Tues, I mean
<ralsina> mandel: oh, I thought you meant you ran out of time in the test fixes you were working yesterday!
<gatox> ralsina, nessita review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/overlay-transparent/+merge/100216 (and with pretty pictures :P)
<mandel> nessita, I can work a little longer later today, just give me an hour to take the dog out a little
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, briancurtin: yes, please, brian, take over mandel's branch, let's try to merge that today
<mandel> ralsina, nop.. on the autoupdate
<nessita> mandel: no need to over work, perhaps briancurtin can follow up
<briancurtin> mandel: can you send me the branch and some info about what's going on with it?
<ralsina> mandel: what nessita said, we are not THAT hurried
<nessita> gatox: I really really really not like putting the qss like that, in the code. You 100% there is no other way?
<nessita> gatox: have you asked ralsina for more options, using qss only?
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<mandel> briancurtin, let me push the branch for you, give me a sec
<gatox> nessita, i'll try another option and let you know
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: nothing comes to mind, really, I don't understand the problem yet
<gatox> nessita, ralsina let me try another option........ but, something positive (at least for me)..... is that if you reuse this component (the loading overlay) the other projects won't need to know the qss for this component to look properly
<nessita> gatox: and that's a con... each project should be able to customize the overlay as the project needs
<nessita> gatox: another project may need the background orange a the bullets white
<gatox> nessita, ok.... the other option didn't work either..... i can keep with this if you want.... trying more options.... but i'm not sure that is going to be doable just with the qss
<ralsina> gatox: I don't understand why the QSS is not applied. You know?
<gatox> ralsina, the qss is being apply...... but for some reason, i can't remove the background........ mmmmmmm another idea!
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: so, looking at gatox's branch, I realized that the indentifier frm_box is just the "small" box with the bullets in it
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: I think we should set a name for the "parent" of that box, no?
<nessita> and set the style to it
<ralsina> nessita: the parent is the big one?
<nessita> gatox: did you try that ^?
<dobey> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: "should be"
<gatox> nessita, yep
<nessita> gatox: and that did not work?
<dobey> gatox: there's a lint error in your branch
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<gatox> nop..... i did a setObjectName to the LoadingOverlay class..... and didn't work
<gatox> setting the style for that name in the qss
<dobey> ralsina: the pdf message isn't a fatal error
<gatox> dobey, really?? a TODO?
<dobey> gatox: no a unicode error in bin/u1sdtool
<gatox> ahhh the other branch
<dobey> in unicode-info yeah
<dobey>     160:  local variable 'UnicodeEncodeError' is assigned to but never used
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhh silly me......
<dobey> gatox: oh your code is wrong
<dobey> who approved that!
<dobey> you need parens!
<ralsina> argh, my fault
 * ralsina goes read the python tutorial as penance
<gatox> my bad, i forgot that
<mandel> briancurtin, the branch is here: bzr push lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call
<mandel> briancurtin, the idea is to add a looping call that will check for updates every x minutes, will pop a message in the app tray icon and will perform the update when the user clicks on it
<mandel> briancurtin, there are two tests failing due to the crazy merge I had to fix
<nessita> gatox: I'm testing a branch where the styled is applied, but something is not letting the 'transparency' work
<briancurtin> mandel: ack, thanks, i'll start working on it
<nessita> gatox: so, I added this to the style:
<nessita>      93 LoadingOverlay {
<nessita>      94     background: red;
<nessita>      95     border: 3px solid green;
<nessita>      96 }
<mandel> ok, all have a great weekend!
<mandel> and ar, have a great easter :P
<ralsina> mandel: easter is next sunday?
<nessita> gatox: and I have a redish background with green border, the problem is that the redish is not full red, but like it had something applied to it that make sit softer
<ralsina> anyway have good weekend you too!
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: can this be explained with your knowledge? http://ubuntuone.com/5trjjPDlwqzRWFRO7hkGha
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: that's the result of applying the style I pasted above ^
<briancurtin> nessita: since i'm doing a similar thing with manuel's branch that you did with my volume_manager notify branch...is there some formal way of "taking it over", or do I just branch from his code and push to my own?
<gatox> nessita, why is not fully red?
<ralsina> nessita: two widgets, one transparent the other red, one on top of the other?
<gatox> because the painter is adding a transparency
<nessita> briancurtin: no other way other than hijacking :-)
<nessita> gatox: you tell me why is not fully red
<gatox> nessita, yes
<dobey> nessita: LoadingOverlay has an opacity less than 1
<gatox> nessita, which was the questio?
<nessita> gatox: what is the background red not fully red?
<nessita> why* sorry
<gatox> nessita, ah... so the answer was correct
<nessita> gatox: what's the answer?
<dobey> nessita: LoadingOverlay has an opacity less than 1
<nessita> dobey: "where"? :-)
<dobey> nessita: i don't know, i'm not looking at the code. but that is *why* :)
<gatox> nessita, the painter that "paint" :P the widget has this to fill the area: QtGui.QColor(255, 255, 255, 135)
<gatox> where the last number is the opacity
<gatox> 255 will be not transparent
<nessita> gatox: let me play with that then
<gatox> already did
<nessita> I made it work
<nessita> I'm getting the transparent background
<nessita> let me share the branch
<nessita> gatox: this is working in my env http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/907682/
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: that diff gives me http://ubuntuone.com/5trjjPDlwqzRWFRO7hkGha
<gatox> yes..... :S
<ralsina> nessita: looks good to me!
<gatox> crap....
<gatox> nessita, are you going to propose that?
<nessita> gatox: all I've learn for qss I've learnt from you, so you can consider this your win
<nessita> gatox: no no, you do it
<gatox> nessita, ralsina changes pushed....
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<gatox> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/unicode-info/+merge/100007 updated
<nessita> gatox: approved!
<gatox> nessita, thanks...... and sorry about that.... i was too focused try to make the thing transparent! that i miss to do that completely :S
<nessita> man, I love the ubuntu font not being bold anymore
<gatox> and with objetName wasn't working
<dobey> nessita: the overbolding is fixed now?
<nessita> gatox: yes, I tried objectName... I don't like saetObjectName, since I think is buggy when more than one widget is created
<nessita> dobey: YES YES YES
<nessita> gatox: anyways, the only thing I would like you to take from this is that if you find doing some nasty Qt things, ping ralsina for help... because if we reach a place where Qt make us do nasty things, we need to rethink higher level stuff
<nessita> gatox: or not apply the fix altogether
<dobey> still bold to me in control panel
<ralsina> nessita, gatox +1
<nessita> dobey: did you update today and rebooted?
<ralsina> gatox: same thing goes to nessita and I, nasty stuff needs more eyes
<gatox> roger that
<dobey> nessita: why reboot?
<ralsina> dobey: font cache
<nessita> gatox: anyways, thanks a lot for working on this
<nessita> dobey: with unity that's the only thing that works for me to apply changes
<nessita> dobey: but I haven't tried that hard
<nessita> it looks SO much better now
<dobey> ralsina: nonsense :)
<nessita> ralsina: are bold font gone for you as well?
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha
<dobey> nessita: ah, i do see a font update now, that wasn't there earlier
<ralsina> nessita: never had it because I am not using ubuntu font
<nessita> dobey: I have non-bold fonts since this morning 9am ART
<ralsina> nessita: I only had it on my test-fresh-user accounts
<nessita> ah
<dobey> maybe i didn't do an update this morning then, or forgot to do dist-upgrade
<dobey> it's all just a blur to me
<nessita> dobey: hum, perhaps you should quit drinking scotch when you wake up :-P
<nessita> ralsina: any nice way to access the last row in a treewidgetview?
<ralsina> nessita: hmmm... is it a firt-level item?
<nessita> nice would be without grabbing an iterator and going to the end
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: give me 1'
<ralsina> nessita: know the text?
<nessita> ralsina: the text that is inside the row?
<ralsina> nessita: topLevelItem(topLevelItemCount())
<nessita> nice!
<nessita> thanks
<elopio> nessita: what would be a maximum acceptable time for the control panel to connect
<ralsina> with necessary object names inserted
<ralsina> nessita: I am not 100% sure that works right if items are sorted on insertion though
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, we do not sort
<ralsina> are NOT sorted
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: yes we do
<nessita> elopio: hum... to connect to the web?
<nessita> ralsina: heh?
<dobey> nessita: what else would i drink with the gummy bears?
<nessita> dobey: milk!!!
<dobey> with gummy bears? crazy
<ralsina> nessita: I recall it not being the same order as the volume list but I may be remembering wrong
<nessita> ralsina: we order the volume list and then fill in the folder treewidget, so strictly speaking we do not re-order the treeview
<ralsina> nessita: then it's ok
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> elopio: sorry, I'm not sure what to answer since I'm not sure what you're specifically asking :-)
<elopio> nessita, I'm making a script that clicks the connect button and waits for the control panel to say it is connected.
<elopio> nessita: but I need to set a maximum time for the script to wait until connected.
<nessita> elopio: you mean the 'file sync connect' button?
<elopio> nessita: yes.
<nessita> elopio: even if we assume you have netowrk, and the speed of the connection is within average,  the connection can take a very long time, since it depends on our U1 servers answering to syncdaemon
<nessita> elopio: if we have issues in the server, you can "never" connect
<nessita> elopio: under normal circumstances, I would say 30 seconds
<nessita> (as a maximun)
<nessita> or a minute
<elopio> nessita: here it's taking around 1:30. For now I'm going to set a really big maximum so doesn't fail because of the load in the server.
<nessita> elopio: ack
<elopio> but one good usability goal in the future would be to make that a maximum of, i don't know, 30 seconds.
<nessita> elopio: main issue is that the proces of 'connect' involves, among others, a server rescan
<elopio> I'm sure we have a lot of other issues to take care :)
<nessita> elopio: and network, which is impossible to restrict
<elopio> nessita: but if my network is overloaded, we should say: "it's taking a lot of time, check your connection or patiently wait". Like gmail does.
<elopio> just wait for ever doesn't sound nice.
<nessita> elopio: right
<elopio> nessita, ralsina: good news are that the qt-testability driver works great for the automation.
<ralsina> elopio: awesome!
<dobey> yay the bold is gone
<dobey> also, ubuntu is a really compact font
<gatox> need to reboot..... brb
<nessita> ralsina: just FYI, the last one is  folders.topLevelItem(folders.topLevelItemCount() - 1)
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha
<ralsina> you know what they say, there are 2 difficult things, naming stuff, cache invalidation, and off-by-one errors
<nessita> heh
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i dont know what is going on with this mandel branch. i fixed one thing to get tests further along, but i'd say there's a 1% chance of this being figured out by the end of the day :/
<nessita> briancurtin: may I help somehow? have traces I can look at?
<briancurtin> nessita: here's the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/mandels-updater and here's the trace https://pastebin.canonical.com/63500/
<ralsina> briancurtin: did you merge latest trunk into it?
<briancurtin> yes
<ralsina> that part should not have changed at all
<briancurtin> ralsina: i started from trunk, merged mandel's branch
<nessita> briancurtin: branching and looking
<ralsina> briancurtin: he probably reverted a fix I did in main
<nessita> briancurtin: anyways, I'm seeing a LoopingCall there that worries me, since in the controlpanel we no longer have a reactor (on linux, we do on windows)
<ralsina> nessita: the autoupdater stuff should be windows-only
<ralsina> nessita: but it doesn't look well factored out
<nessita> ralsina: yes, we could use a qtimer the same, no?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<ralsina> nessita: harder to test, maybe
<nessita> ralsina: also, we agreed with mandel that the strings will not be marked for translations, and I see this
<nessita> UPDATES_TITLE = _('Updates')
<nessita> UPDATES_MESSAGE = _('There is a new update available')
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> perhaps mandel did not push everything?
<ralsina> nessita: in which case we are out of luck
<nessita> ralsina: and the branch is creating a LoopingCall in multiplatform code!
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> :-(
<briancurtin> on linux the LoopingCall is in ubuntuone\controlpanel\gui\qt\task\linux.py, on Windows it uses twisted (if that's what you were talking about earlier)
<nessita> ralsina: and there's new code in the systray test file? what does have to do autoupdate with systray?
<ralsina> nessita: when called with some options, u1cp's window is not instantiated
<ralsina> nessita: also, that's where notifications should come from
<ralsina> nessita: as in "balloons"
<nessita> ralsina: but this is not the code and MO we had in the former windows-installer, right?
<nessita> ralsina: I thought that  we were just moving what we had in installer to controlpanel
<ralsina> nessita: no, but that was for checking updates n startup only
<nessita> ralsina: or did I misunderstood?
<ralsina> nessita: this is about having regular checks for updates. I don't know what you talked with mandel, but that's what he told me
<nessita> ralsina: on the call yesterday... what we agreed about this?
<ralsina> nessita: that there was no autoupdate code, and that we would add it
<ralsina> nessita: the specifics of which one of the two ways to autoupdate were not mentioned
<ralsina> nessita: and I guess everyone assumed what he wated
<nessita> ralsina: ...moving what we had in the windows-installer to controlpanel, that's what I recall. Perhaps I just thought that?
<ralsina> nessita: maybe
<ralsina> nessita: we could do the "just on startup" for this release
<ralsina> nessita: and kick the looping check for the next one
<nessita> ralsina: that was my idea all this tume
<nessita> ralsina: given the time constraints
<ralsina> nessita: ok, so miscommunication
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> apparently
<ralsina> nessita: when mandel spoke about his branch he was talking about this, he never had a branch for the "on startup" checl
<nessita> ralsina: I can see 2 options:
<mandel> ralsina, nessita ein?
<nessita> * ask briancurtin to make a brand new branch with the code that checks only at startup (moving from installer to controlpanel)
<nessita> mandel: one sec
<mandel> ralsina, if the looping call is run as on launch, it does the check on startup which is when the app is started, later it will be done once every 24 hours
<nessita> * wait for this branch to land next week, and to fully test it, and make another stable-3-0 update after the update for releases, making that an update for 2.99.92.1
<ralsina> no, let's go with the first option
<nessita> ralsina: the last option means we don't ship this code in the tags and updates we're doing on Tuesday, but I can make another stable-3-0 update after Tuesday
<ralsina> since the previous release had only on-startup checks, it's not a regression if this doesn't go in
<nessita> mandel: apparently there was some miscommunication about what each one of us meant with 'auto update' feature
<mandel> nessita, ah..
<nessita> mandel: I thought you were moving *just* the (working) code from installer to controlpanel
<nessita> mandel: and I guess you understood you should finish the autoupdate "cool" branch
<mandel> nessita, yes, that is what I though..
<nessita> mandel: right, sorry for not being more explicit
<mandel> nessita, well, sorry for not understading.. my brain 'subcsociente' surely wanted to do the 'cool' one
<nessita> mandel: anyways, now brian can't make the test suite pass, and I see the diff and is  very very large to land in a rush (it may break Ubuntu "very easily")
<mandel> nessita, ok, makes sense, I can do more testing on monday with IRL etc.. or I can get a branch with a single one, as you wish
<nessita> mandel: so, the safest path I guess is just adding the windows isolated code (from installer). But we can ask briancurtin to do that :-)
<nessita> mandel: so, enjoy the weekend, you can keep fixing this branch next weel
<briancurtin> nessita: so what should i be adding?
<mandel> nessita, indeed, is saver to just move the working code
<nessita> mandel: but please do not land it until we agree "is safe" to do so
<mandel> briancurtin, nessita , sorry for 'el marron'
<nessita> mandel: is ok
<mandel> nessita, I'll add you as a reviewer :)
<nessita> briancurtin: in the windows-installer project, you will find some code that runs the autoupdater at controlpanel startup, we should move that to the controlpanel
<mandel> ok, I'm off to watch tv, laters!
<nessita> briancurtin: let me point you to it
<nessita> briancurtin: ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py, methods are_updates_present, check_updates (you will need to do some magic to not need the 'gui' parameter), and perform_update
<nessita> ralsina: that code needs to interact with the UI ^ :-/
<nessita> ralsina: to confirm with the user he wants to upgrade
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure that's doable today... what do you think?
<nessita> briancurtin: _get_update_path is already in controlpanel code, is the get_exe_path function
<briancurtin> nessita: ack
<nessita> briancurtin: anyways, I'm not that sure that's doable in a couple of hours
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm also the wrong person to be rushing GUI-specific stuff :/
<nessita> briancurtin: indeed
<nessita> (at least for now ;-))
<briancurtin> i'll get better :)
<nessita> ralsina: what were the plans about the windows release for next week? regarding you being on vacations, was any plan for anyone else to move that forward?
<nessita> briancurtin: perhaps we killed ralsina with this talk?
<nessita> ralsina: you alive? :-D
 * alecu wishes we have at least *one* windows release for internal testing.
<alecu> before we start spreading it around.
<alecu> we don't need signing for that, right?
<nessita> alecu: I'm pretty sure we can have one without autoupdate code
<nessita> briancurtin: am I lying?
<alecu> nessita, that would be awesome. But if we get to test autoupdate, it would be even better.
<nessita> agreed
<briancurtin> nessita: we have one that i sent out last week or so
<nessita> alecu: have any suggestion to solve this autoupdater issue?
<briancurtin> nessita: oh actually we said don't use that one
<briancurtin> i can create an installer from trunk in a few minutes if we want to send it out
<nessita> alecu: ^
<alecu> briancurtin, that would be awesome.
<alecu> nessita, no ideas on the autoupdater, no.
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, was afk
<alecu> nessita, I've not seen that code in depth. Nor in surface.
<ralsina> let's do a test build on monday, brian knows how
<nessita> alecu: I have in surface, rough estimate to move it and having working, I'd say one day
<nessita> ralsina: and what about the other things I asked? :-)
<ralsina> then I can coordinate the RT moving forward on tuesday if the tet build is ok
<nessita> ralsina: about autoupdater
<nessita> ralsina: we have no autoupdater, and apparently we will no have one for MOn
<ralsina> about autoupdater? I said let's do the on-startup now and move the other until next release
<nessita> ralsina: right, and I said:
<ralsina> nessita: the autoupdater on startup is not that hard. I can do that and propose tonight
<nessita> (05:15:57 PM) nessita: ralsina: that code needs to interact with the UI ^ :-/
<nessita> (05:16:11 PM) nessita: ralsina: to confirm with the user he wants to upgrade
<nessita> (05:16:26 PM) nessita: ralsina: I'm not sure that's doable today... what do you think?
<nessita> ralsina: is complex as in the code is outside the qt/ dir, and the autoupdater requires an UI
<nessita> ralsina: how would you solve that?
<ralsina> nessita: what code is outside qt/ dir? sorry if I am dense, but I don't remember
<nessita> ralsina: the whole utils/ dir
<nessita> where we have all the windows specific
<ralsina> hmmm
<ralsina> let me think 1'
<nessita> ralsina: so the UI needs to check for updates, if there are some, present the user a confirmation dialog, if the user agreeds, the UI should call the thing that actually do the autoupdate
<ralsina> we could just launch the autoupdater on interactive mode
<ralsina> but that needs admin access. Sigh
<nessita> ralsina: and the other options does not need it?
<nessita> option*
<ralsina> nessita: no, just checking not-interactively doesn't
<nessita> ralsina: but doing the actual install it does, right?
<ralsina> you are only asked for creds after you agree to update
<ralsina> which is not annoying
<ralsina> why not take that from utils and put it in qt/ with a noop if platform is linux?
<ralsina> we want no platform-specific code in qt at all?
<nessita> ralsina: only that or the whole utils dir?
<ralsina> nessita: only the autoupdater
<ralsina> and then, when we want to do the looping call it
<ralsina> 's just a qtimer triggering that same thing
<nessita> ralsina: bah, not sure why I asked, I'm -1 to either... we're risking breaking things
<nessita> a new python module will break freezes
<ralsina> nessita: grmbl, but that means we never get to do a windows release again
<ralsina> you understand that?
<nessita> even if in linux is a no-op (but the module has to be installed, etc)
<nessita> ralsina: what about the logic I proposed?
<nessita> "the UI needs to check for updates, if there are some, present the user a confirmation dialog, if the user agrees, the UI should call the thing that actually do the autoupdate"
<ralsina> nessita: the only way to check for updates is calling autoupdate.exe (or however it's called) and checking exit code
<ralsina> nessita: that *is* how it works
<nessita> ralsina: and what's the problem with that?
<nessita> sorry if it's obvious, I just don t see it
<ralsina> nessita: I don't follow you. mumble?
<nessita> sure
<nessita> briancurtin: wanna join us?
<briancurtin> nessita: need a few minutes, waiting 2' for the microwave
<nessita> sure, let me know
<briancurtin> nessita: logging in now
<gatox> eod here..... have a nice weekend everyone!
<alecu> ok, guys, gal: have a great weekend.
<alecu> see you some on tuesday.
<alecu> ralsina, have a great vacations.
<alecu> this is an early EOW for me, since I stayed up late yesterday fixing a few bugs... :-)
<ralsina> alecu: same for you!
<dobey> have a good weekend/holiday/whatever all
<nessita> ok, I'm of
<nessita> f
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> me too. BYe!
<briancurtin2> installer ready - http://ubuntuone.com/77HUgqLg7CbrISFAgclG1F - email sent
<briancurtin2> and im out of here as well. i need a beer.
#ubuntuone 2012-03-31
<zacktu> what's the difference  between "sync locally" in the u1 dashboard and right-clicking on a folder and selecting ubuntu one/synchronize this folder?
<Chipaca> zacktu: right click -> sync this folder will create a synced folder on the server
<Chipaca> zacktu: "sync locally" will sync a server folder down
<Chipaca> zacktu: from the u1 dashboard, "add a folder from this computer" is the same as the sync this folder menu entry
<Chipaca> zacktu: does that make sense?
<zacktu> chipaca: yes it makes sense
<zacktu> chipaca: i mark everything in the dashboard, but the marking isn't persistent -- suppose i have folder a marked & then it mysteriously unmarked -- i delete file b in folder a and mark folder a again -- i don't want u1 to restore file b -- guess i really want u1 to mirror the current contents
<zacktu> chipaca: mirror the current contents of folder a on my computer
<Chipaca> zacktu: the marking should definitely be persistent
<Chipaca> zacktu: how is it not?
<zacktu> chipaca: i don't know why not -- right clicking a folder menu entry doesn't do anything -- ever -- but i can mark folders in the dashboard -- but i'm afraid that with files in the u1 repository i'll have files that i don't want restored to my computer
<Chipaca> zacktu: the team isn't here over the weekend, but if you could mention this on monday, i'd appreciate it. Grab nessita or alecu if you can. It sounds like a bug or two.
<Chipaca> not the "file reappearing"; that's an expected consequence of re-syncing a folder
<Chipaca> the fact that the folder un-syncs is the bug
<zacktu> chipaca: thanks for your help
<Chipaca> plus the right-clicking not doing anything, that sounds like another bug
<Chipaca> thank you for your patience with our bugs :)
<zacktu> chipaca: i'll check in next week -- bye
#ubuntuone 2012-04-01
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
<JOY062> Hi
<JOY062> I want to learn English
<karni> JOY062: You are in the right place!
<JOY062> ^^
<karni> JOY062: And enjoy, you fooled me there for a second ;)
<mwhudson> is there some way of seeing all the files in a large directory in the web interface?
<karni> mwhudson: what do you mean by seeing all the files?
<karni> mwhudson: once you view a directory, you should see all files in it listed in the web interafce
<mwhudson> ah, i think i was looking in the wrong place
<karni> mwhudson: ah okey then :)
 * karni disappears
#ubuntuone 2013-03-25
<Sonia_Fernandes_> plz. help... i have accidently clicked on invalidate email link when received the confirmation email
<Sonia_Fernandes_> and now, i cant signup
<Sonia_Fernandes_> somebody can help me?
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, and happy Waffle Day, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-26
<JamesTait> Happy Venture Into The Unknown Day, everyone! :-D
<mandel> JamesTait, really?
<mandel> JamesTait, that exists?
<JamesTait> mandel, according to daysoftheyear.com today is "Make up your own holiday" day, so that's my holiday!
<mandel> JamesTait, ah...
#ubuntuone 2013-03-27
<JamesTait> Happy World Theatre Day, everyone! :-D
<lamont> I ran into something that I don't know if it's a bug, or user error:  user A shares a folder to user B, who sees it just fine on the website.  user B then adds a device (android phone in this case) using the google play Feb version of 'Ubuntu One Files'.	user B's phone does not see the shared folder, regardless of efforts.  user A unshares the folder, and reshares it to B.  B accepts it on the
<lamont> website (again), and now the android phone sees the folder just fine.
<lamont> is that expected?
<lamont> (or should I file a bug)
<nessita> karni, hi there, perhaps you know the answer for lamont ?
 * karni reads
<karni> lamont: Impossible. Ubuntu One Files does not support shares. There is no server side API for shares.
<lamont> other minor(?) thing: the first time the folder was shared, it had nothing in it, and then a file was uploaded.  THEN the android device was added to the account
<karni> Whatever you share from one user, will never get to the second user's phone. That's just not implemented (sadly).
 * karni re-reads
<lamont> interesting.  because it _was_ there for a brief period.  now it's gone
<lamont> karni: is that inplan in anyway?
<karni> lamont: To my best knowledge I can tell you this feature, shares, is not implemented. Sadly, no, there are no plans to support shares in the near future.
<karni> lamont: Were you using one phone, with user A and B?
<karni> lamont: There's a bug we don't clear metadata on the phone, so you could see some "leftover" files from the user that logged out.
<lamont> that wouldn't be the case - user A has never logged in on the phone
<karni> lamont: so, user A shared to B via website. B installed U1F, but no share visible. user A unshared the folder, then shared it again (yes?), B accepted on the website, and it appeared o the phone? (there's even no "shared" section :'( )
<lamont> correct.  the folder showed up... I didn't actually go look for the file in that folder.
<lamont> then you said "impossible" and I reopened u1 files, and uh, no folder.
<karni> lamont: huh o_O I'll try to reproduce that, but probably not this week :(
<lamont> np
<lamont> mind you, I consider it disappearing afterwards to be the bug, though I gather that's not the case. :(
<lamont> karni: I assume all of the above (shared stuff from A doesn't get to B's device) is true of ios and android?
<karni> lamont: yes, no shares API :(
<lamont> ah.  lack of an API explains everything
<karni> lamont: yes, nothing should have appeared in the first place :(
<karni> lamont: sorry, starting a meeting now :(
<lamont> but user B should be able to access the file via the web interface from his phone?
<lamont> np
<karni> lamont: yes
<lamont> woot
<karni> lamont: just the web interface is not that great. we're looking into improving it.
<lamont> less-than-great workarounds are generally better than no-workaround situations.
#ubuntuone 2013-03-28
<JamesTait> Happy Weed Appreciation Day, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-29
<tanguay> Hi.. I would like to encrypt a folder & have it reside in ubuntuone. What would be a suitable program?
#ubuntuone 2014-03-24
<tbarat>  /query karni
<tbarat> do you know anybody about karni?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Raisins Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-25
<tbarat> could anybody help in ubuntuone developer question?
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Tuesday, and happy Tolkien Reading Day! :-D
<JamesTait> tbarat, possibly - best to just ask and if someone can help, they will.
<tbarat> I would like to find karni, he wrote the code
<tbarat> but sadly he is unreachable
<tbarat> but my problem is in ubuntuOne api, exactly INFO: Magic upload failure, status code: 400 hung up the execution
<tbarat> jamesTait
<tbarat> thanks, JamesTait
 * JamesTait has a hazy, distant memory of magic uploads....
<JamesTait> tbarat, it's been a while since I looked at this, is this when doing an HTTP PUT to /api/v1/~/<something>
<tbarat> JamesTait, yes exactly this is a put,  in my version I'd like to upload a file, after when I modified it. In my opinion that something confusing
<tbarat> with the filewrite(stream) and the upload (stream)
<JamesTait> tbarat, as an aside, it looks like karni is away due to national holidays and will be back on Thursday.
<tbarat> JamesTait, Thanks for this information.
<mandel> tbarat, yes, he is in CET time, if I see him I'll ping him
<mandel> tbarat, are you the one that posted on reddit? because in that case I can tell him to go straight to the post (easier to connect there than in irc)
<tbarat> mandel, I am also in CET, not sure what you mean reedit
<mandel> reddit, sorry
<mandel> tbarat, => http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/20k2z8/updated_ubuntu_one_qml_mockup/
<tbarat> no, I did not write there any comment
<tbarat> mandel,
<mandel> tbarat, ok, then someone else is working on a u1 client for the phone :)
<tbarat> mandel, ubuntuOne is the best choice nowadays for integrate in your own code in my opinion, not surprised that someone else also need assistance
<tbarat> currently I am connecting it with Iaas
<mandel> really?
<mandel> wow, well I think karni is your man for the rest api
<tbarat> yes I know, 'cause we also consulted a few weeks ago.
<tbarat> well, I will reach him after the polish holidays
<JamesTait> tbarat, another person who might be able to help you, though I don't see him around now, is aquarius.
<tbarat> JamesTait, maybe the time difference, I am in CET
<JamesTait> tbarat, AFAIK aquarius is still in the UK (same as me), but I'm not sure what his current situation is. Worth keeping a look out for, though.
<JamesTait> tbarat, I'm assuming you're working from the docs at https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud
<tbarat> JamesTait,more than less yes, I am reusing karni's samples or libs
<JamesTait> tbarat, AIUI, a 400 response there means the content isn't in the cloud, or isn't reusable in the cloud, and you should proceed with a normal file upload (HTTP PUT with the content of the file as the request body, and appropriate Content-Length and Content-Type headers).
<JamesTait> tbarat, did I understand correctly that you have a file that you've uploaded, and then you modified it locally and want to re-upload it?
<tbarat> JamesTait, you understand correctly, yes
<JamesTait> tbarat, so in that instance I don't think the magic upload would work, because the content of the file has changed.  In any event, your code should be prepared to receive a 400 response and revert to a normal (non-magic) upload.
<tbarat> in Karni's sample put method switching automatically to normal upload
<tbarat> and that interesting that upload it as well, but the code execution hung up in the error.
<tbarat> JamesTait,
<JamesTait> Ah, I'm not familiar with that code, I'm afraid.  I'm strictly server-side. :)
<tbarat> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-files-java-library/trunk0.x/view/head:/src/main/com/ubuntuone/api/files/U1FileAPI.java
<JamesTait> tbarat, I was just about to ask for that! :)
<tbarat> that is okay, to finish the upload in real but the execution hang up in this time, and does not return to the main function :D
<tbarat> where I have to call another methods
<tbarat> JamesTait, Is it possible that confusing the filewriter stream and the html put stream?
<tbarat> because the trouble only stand with those files what I have modified in that  source
<tbarat> btw, I closed the file after modification ( bufferedreader/writer(.closed))
<JamesTait> tbarat, so is it hanging somewhere around l.855 of that file?
<tbarat> JamesTait, sorry what is l.855?
<JamesTait> tbarat, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-android-hackers/ubuntuone-files-java-library/trunk0.x/view/head:/src/main/com/ubuntuone/api/files/U1FileAPI.java#L855
<tbarat> JamesTait, oh yes :D exactly in  the 856 line
<JamesTait> tbarat, IOW, you get the 400 response from the magic upload, log the warning, but it's hanging somewhere between l.855 and l.876?
<tbarat> JamesTait, I think it hanging in the 873 line, because I realised that the file uploaded in the real
<tbarat> but the execution hang up
<tbarat> and there is one Inputstream as well, possible that this is confused !?
<JamesTait> tbarat, my best guess would be something to do with the U1OnProgressListener.
<JamesTait> tbarat, but I am really just guessing at this point - I'm not familiar with the client library, so I'd have to do some digging to make sense of it.
<tbarat> I am going to switch of the listener in put, and let see what happening
<tbarat> JamesTait, no the listener seems that works correctly 'cause it returns successful finish, but the execution hang up
<JamesTait> tbarat, I think at this stage it comes down to inserting log statements at lines 877, 879 and 881 and progressively digging deeper to pinpoint the exact point at which it stops. :-/
<tbarat> JamesTait, so it is not easy to figure out?
<JamesTait> tbarat, well, not for me - I'm not familiar with karni's code, so I don't have any useful insights, I'm afraid.
<tbarat> JamesTait, okay thats also was great help, thanks
#ubuntuone 2014-03-26
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Purple Day! :-D
<tbarat> JamesTait, I have solved the problem with upload
<JamesTait> tbarat, ah, brilliant! What was the problem?
<tbarat> JamesTait, Karni's code is great, I made some stupid error. I have used one filewriter for two writtening
<tbarat> and open at 1 times but closed 2 times :D
<JamesTait> tbarat, we've all been there. :)  Glad you got it figured out!
<tbarat> JamesTait, what do you mean on "we have all been there" ? :D
<JamesTait> tbarat, we've all written code that seems to make sense, but doesn't behave the way we expect it to, only to discover that we've made some silly mistake. :)
<Orpheon> I've uploaded a file on Ubuntu One and made it public. Some people can download it, but others (like me) have an error: "Could not locate object"
<Orpheon> anyone know what's happening?
<Orpheon> Hello?
#ubuntuone 2014-03-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Spanish Paella Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-03-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Something On A Stick Day! :-D
<Spads> http://summerglauonastick.co.uk/ <-- JamesTait
<JamesTait> Spads, I'm speechless.
<Spads> JamesTait: did you listen to the song yet?
<JamesTait> Spads, it is truly awful.
<Spads> JamesTait: I prefer the term "awesinine"
<JamesTait> Somebody buy that guy a guitar tuner and a metronome. :-P
<Spads> haha
#ubuntuone 2018-04-01
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  lwvsdbottz: sayakb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ndxxarcyte: higgins ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  umryz: higgins ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  eutzcbaftl: ralsina ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  roxyswmpkm: higgins ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  unulpi: sayakb ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  xempgembw: siel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  uaarv: ralsina ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  qrlvagrcqk: JanC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  pcdwym: mthaddon ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<legind562> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  dtvvg: ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
